#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Ваше отношение к Пелевину

## Melnik

точнее, к его книгам?
Дочитал недавно "Священную книгу оборотня".
Немного заморочено про особенности оборотней и не только, так что к середине книги я всерьёз думал, а не забить ли на это дело и не поиграть ли в анреал турнамент?
Но к концу настойчивость явно себя оправдала и диалог А Хули с Серым явно превзошел все предыдущие буддийские поучения Пелевина. В этом плане писатель явно развивается. Несколько не особо удачных моментов в "проповеди" никак не портят общей хорошей картины.
Так что книга удалась, хотя я не совсем понимаю для какой аудитории они была написана.
Для буддистов в ней слишком много А Хули, а для прочих слишком много буддизма.
Хотя должен заметить, что на сей раз буддизма хоть и много, но он сконцентрированней. Так что, наверное, скорей для широкой публики книга.

Автору - респект энивэй.
Дхарма форева, Кармапа ченно.

----------

Аня Приходящая (23.10.2009)

----------


## Kamla

> Но к концу настойчивость явно себя оправдала и диалог А Хули с Серым явно превзошел все предыдущие буддийские поучения Пелевина.


Дочитала год назад токо до половины, и то не понимая зачем..Не могли бы вы этот кульминационный момент(диалог)разместить здесь? Выходит до главного я не дошла.

А вообще не знаю,лет так 5 назад нравились его коротенькие рассказики. Но он-одинаков..по моему..

Интересует более в какие такие корейские монастыри отправлялся автор погостить.

----------

alma (28.06.2010), Аня Приходящая (23.10.2009)

----------


## Анатолий Палыч

Да, линия у Пелевина практически не меняется, начиная с Поколения П, Чапаев и Пустота и Книга оборотня тоже.  А вот в Шлеме ужаса вообще заморочки о иллюзорности бытия и неведения закручены еще похлеще. 
В принципе, мне нравится его умение в художественной форме обрисовывать идеи буддизма. Я, как и Melnik, не раз задумывался на какую аудиторию он писал книги, зная например, что некоторые из моих знакомых, не-буддистов, вообще пролистывают эти его философские рассуждения. В конце концов пришел к выводу, что может быть он пишет не задумываясь слишком о том, кто что будет в его книгах читать, ведь каждый находит в книге то, что хочет найти и что ищет.
Кстати, на днях прочитал, что израильские и американские продюсеры (выходцы из бывшего СССР) уже купили у Пелевина права на экранизацию романа "Поколение П" и он выйдет на экраны весной 2007 года. Посмотрим что получится из этого проекта :Cool:

----------

Tram Phan Tram (04.11.2009)

----------


## Kamla

> Кстати, на днях прочитал, что израильские и американские продюсеры (выходцы из бывшего СССР) уже купили у Пелевина права на экранизацию романа "Поколение П" и он выйдет на экраны весной 2007 года. Посмотрим что получится из этого проекта


Мдя....лутчеб про Марию сняли, былоб веселей!

----------


## Ho Shim

Если судить книгу по наличию буддийских терминов, то может показаться, что в книге про обортней, буддизма больше, но на мой взгляд, со времен диалога Чапаева и Пустоты, буддизма в произведениях Пелевина не прибавилось и не убавилось.

"— Начнем по порядку. Вот вы расчесываете лошадь. А где находится эта лошадь?
Чапаев посмотрел на меня с изумлением.
— Ты что, Петька, совсем охренел?
— Прошу прощения?
— Вот она."

Для кого нужны еще более концентрированные диалоги - http://www.kwanumzen.spb.ru/bib/ash.htm  :Smilie: 




> Интересует более в какие такие корейские монастыри отправлялся автор погостить.


http://www.seoulzen.org - "Хва Гье Са" Сеульский международный Дзэн Центр Школы "Кван Ум"

----------

Tram Phan Tram (04.11.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Меня мало интересует буддийская составляющая творчества Пелевина. Потому что есть куда более важные источники...  :Smilie: 

С эстетической точки зрения не могу сказать, что я ярый поклонник Пелевина. "Чапаев и Пустота" - великая вещь, нетленка, писано рукою мастера. То же самое могу сказать об "Отшельнике" и прочих рассказах. "Поколение П" - по построению сюжета (всей этой сетки внутренних связей, аллюзий) блестяще, по идейному содержанию предельно актуально, а вот по языку - увы. Явный регресс. "Цинизма, бескрайнего, как вид с Останкинской башни", становится всё больше, литературного мастерства всё меньше. В "Числах" это становится особенно заметно, тем более что это всего лишь римейк "Поколения П", разница только в главных героях, в их позициях. То, что для Татарского - "конкретные суммы в твёрдой валюте", для не-помню-кого уже абстрактные божества, Платоновы идеи. Не помню имя главного героя "Чисел" - это симптом! Как же надо не любить своих персонажей, чтоб так писать! У Татарского были чуть ли не проблески Просветления, в "Поколении П" он как раз единственный искатель абсолютной истины. Банкир-бисексуал  :Smilie:  из "Чисел" ищет не истину, а место под солнцем.

Повествование о лисе А Хули я прочесть не смог. Это уже *совсем* не литература.

----------

Denli (02.04.2009), Ho Shim (29.01.2009)

----------


## Шаман

Пелевин - это мода. Мода - это то, что не вечно.
Уйдёт так же, как, например, мода на оранжевые революции.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Пелевин - это наше всё  :Smilie:

----------


## Yuki

> Пелевин - это мода. Мода - это то, что не вечно.


Да все не вечно. Боюсь, что даже Пушкин :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

Не читал Пелевина и не буду читать. не люблю мусор и бредовый шлак. 
дхарма форева, но пелевин = дхарма минус, бла бла бла плюс.

----------


## woltang

Пока жив русский язык - Пушкин вечен.

----------


## Melnik

> Пелевин - это мода. Мода - это то, что не вечно.
> Уйдёт так же, как, например, мода на оранжевые революции.


ну не скажите, батенька, на меня влияние российской моды - ноль (месяц назад только узнал, что популярно слово "гламурный"). 
И ничего, читаю. :Smilie:  

А насчёт моды, пусть лучше Пелевин будет модный, чем Дарья Донцова.

----------


## Aleksey L.

А кто такая Дарья Донцова ? =) 

впрочем, ответ меня мало интересует ...

----------


## Melnik

> А кто такая Дарья Донцова ? =) 
> 
> впрочем, ответ меня мало интересует ...


Это такая тётенька, которая много пишет (писала?).

----------


## Yuki

> Пока жив русский язык - Пушкин вечен.


Так "пока жив" или "вечен" :Smilie: 
Вечен - пока русский язык существует в том виде, в каком он был при Пушкине и есть сейчас. 
Сегодня ведь таких модных поэтов эпохи как  Ломоносов или  Державин (Сумароков иже с ними :Smilie:  читать не просто. А уж ежели впомнить древнерусские тексты, так их и понять можно не всегда. А лет-то прошло не так и много...




> А насчёт моды, пусть лучше Пелевин будет модный, чем Дарья Донцова.


Книги всякие нужны, книги всякие важны :Smilie:  Не все находятся в одинаковых жизненных обстоятельствах. Для многих дам среднего возраста книги Донцовой - нечто вроде бюджетного психолога. Для некоторых мужчин, кстати, тоже.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Очень сострадаю всем, кто не в состоянии врубиться в Пелевина. Вы все поймете через 100 жизней.  :Smilie: ))

----------

Garb (01.10.2009), Styeba (01.04.2010)

----------


## Ho Shim

Пелевин, пожалуй единственный современный писатель, которого я читаю не отрываясь до самого конца. Блестящий. Его книги - это реальная поэзия. И искренне сочувствую людям, складывающим свое мнение из принципа "не читал и читать не буду потому что это мусор"  :Smilie:  Такое отношение, на самом деле и есть бездумное следование моде (на истинные духовные ценности, к примеру), а не выработка своего собственного опыта.

----------

Garb (22.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Леонид Филиппов
Что-то вроде любви : критическая статья по Пелевину*
http://pelevin.nov.ru/stati/o-filip/1.html

Имхо, лучшее, что читал по теме...

----------


## Melnik

> *Леонид Филиппов
> Что-то вроде любви : критическая статья по Пелевину*
> http://pelevin.nov.ru/stati/o-filip/1.html
> 
> Имхо, лучшее, что читал по теме...


по мне сложно написано, и непонятно зачем?

----------


## Бертольд Шварц

Очень люблю Пелевина. Расстраивает что зачастую от его новой книги ожидают похожести на ЧиП или Поколение "П". Она не плохая, она просто новая книга. Человеку свойственно меняться. 
P.s. А некоторые его интервью очень интересно читать. И чувство юмора хорошее.



> — Банзай! — крикнула простоволосая женщина в халате, появляясь из-за кустов вслед за собакой. — Банзай!
> — Банзай! — радостно крикнул Максим в ответ, но то, что он принял за неожиданный и тем более прекрасный духовный резонанс, оказалось недоразумением - женщина не приветствовала его, как он решил в первый момент, а звала собаку. Максим звучно кашлянул в кулак и подумал, что он всегда ошибается в людях, думая о них слишком хорошо.

----------


## Максим Баклаков

Беда в том, что ДПП/nn, например сильно смахивает на это самое "Поколение П", поэтому и сравнивают.
А хочеться чего-то новенького! И Пелевин порадовал-таки в последних книгах: книге Оборотня и Шлеме Ужаса.
Основные идеи не меняются конечно-же, но показаны с другой стороны (и даже Любовь появилась в ШКО).

----------


## woltang

> Очень сострадаю всем, кто не в состоянии врубиться в Пелевина. Вы все поймете через 100 жизней. ))
> __________________


        Надеюсь и вы поймёте, возможно, гораздо раньше  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Таши

Хм))) кажется, на форуме грядёт очередной раскол на пелевинцев и непелевинцев) В общем, примыкаю к последним) думаю, что, возможно, пелевин - это интересно, но у меня нет времени ознакомиться с его творчеством_ жизнь слишком коротка...) времени на чтение чего-то небуддийского просто нет)) как бы не хихикали над моей серостью (а в последние пару лет разговор с моими друзьями часто соскальзывает на пелевина и иже с ним), но горы разного хлама, от того, который наваяли ишшо древние греки и до разных современников) я обязана была перечитывать в универе) по мне - всё, что не от Дхармы - хлам, написанный более или менее умными людьми. Запутываешься дальше и дальше, и есть очень большие сомнения, что тебе всё это поможет как-то в момент смерти.

P.s. Cапогами не пинать, это только личное мнение, никому ничего не диктующее ;-)

----------


## Анатолий Палыч

> по мне - всё, что не от Дхармы - хлам, написанный более или менее умными людьми. Запутываешься дальше и дальше, и есть очень большие сомнения, что тебе всё это поможет как-то в момент смерти.
> 
> P.s. Cапогами не пинать, это только личное мнение, никому ничего не диктующее ;-)


В момент смерти уже ничего не поможет, кроме практики, которая имеет к любым книгам такое же отношение, как чтение мантры "Од мелафефон бева кхаша" пелевинского героя к практике Чод :Smilie:

----------

Тао (25.08.2011)

----------


## Tsewang Donden

если следовать ИМХО, то лучше прочитать пару книг Пелевина, чем читать/писать на БФ.

----------

Garb (01.10.2009), Schwejk (19.03.2009)

----------


## Skyku

> И искренне сочувствую людям, складывающим свое мнение из принципа


Да я пробовал! И Чапаева, и про Лису, и Поколение купил!

И так пробовал, и так, и с конца, и с середины. Тужился тужился, и...
И через интеллектульный стеб не пробился...




> кажется, на форуме грядёт очередной раскол на пелевинцев и непелевинцев


Так среди пелевинцев есть вполне уважаемые мною личности  :Smilie: 

Значит дело вкуса к художественной литературе. Или привычек, или еще чего.
Несущественного к несущественному.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Пелевин - это мода. Мода - это то, что не вечно.
> Уйдёт так же, как, например, мода на оранжевые революции.


Историк моды Александр Васильев говорит, что мода - это массовое сумасшествие. Я его понимаю, но для меня любые флуктуации массового сознания - патологичны по принципу и в 99% мешают жить этим же людям, исключая, м. б., лишь случай протиивостояния во время Второй мировой войны. 

Пелевинские труды не переживаются мною как откровение, он однозвучен, и в последнее время это выглядит как инерция, нежели как концентрация. Тем более, никак не забуду, откуда растут уши его "откровений" даже в лучших вариантах "Чапаева и Пустоты" - из "грибных" посиделок с двумя персонажами питерской эзо-тусовки, один из которых опосля попер в Корею сидеть на попе в монастыре. Пелевин, судя по всему, "преемственности" не прервал. В "Чапаеве", как говорят люди, знающие характер речи тех двух эзо-"старичков", многие куски выдают чуть ли не стенограмму. Пелевина даже сравнивали с Кастанедой в плане пристрастия к блокноту и привычке все записывать. Что и говорить, "колорит" он ухватил. Просто при чем здесь буддизм как таковой?

----------


## Влад

Судя по Вашим сообщениям, Вы видите принципиальную разницу между творчеством Пелевина и творчеством Гребенщикова... Сам БГ сказал что-то вроде "Мы с Витькой из одной пещеры".

----------


## Ersh

Нандзед Дорже, всем бы так попереть в Корею на попе сидеть. Вы бы поуважительнее о человеке, который в Корее полным монахом-то стал, основал и ведет центр в России, а? Он, между прочим, и на форум заглядывает.
Или как бы на Вас не распространяется правильное отношение к монахам?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> ...при чем здесь буддизм как таковой?


Да ни при чём! Считать Пелевина "нашим буддийским автором" - просто глупость, непонимание природы художественной литературы, её задач и методов. Но как раз литературного дара у Пелевина не отнимешь, и прискорбно, что это так категорично отрицают местные борцы с модой. Книги Пелевина, как и всякая хорошая литература, заставляют людей задуматься: кто мы и куда идём? как живём и для чего? Ей-богу, мода на хорошую литературу нашему обществу не повредит.

----------

Мира Смирнова (18.08.2013), Скабед (23.10.2012), Тао (25.08.2011)

----------


## Мидори

> ..., непонимание природы художественной литературы, её задач и методов. .


Вот этим делом, точно, частенько грешат, забывая о том, что зачастую автор пишет ради процесса, а не ради цели, ради объекта творения, как такового, просто - течет из него текст, видение, мысли, потому что переполняют и все. Не каждый себе ставит цель спасение всех живых существ  :Smilie: . И соглашусь с Дмитрием Кармапенко: по-моему Пелевин, как автор, сам по себе  :Smilie: . Может не стоит втягивать человека в свой лагерь, а воспринимать его просто, как факт  :Smilie: .


По теме: читала его мало - "Встроенный напоминатель" (рассказы) и "Чапаев и Пустота", достаточно давно. Но помню, что местами было очень весело - правда с умором у него все в порядке  :Smilie: . Читалось с удовольствием, сходу и взахлеб, за что автору большущее спасибо! Но... на "нетленку" МНЕ кажется не тянет. Именно на основании того, что изложено в абзаце №1. Так сказать с художественной точки зрения.

----------

Мира Смирнова (18.08.2013)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Не могу оценивать значимость творчества Пелевина для "пробуждения масс" (2Дмитрий Кармапенко), я говорю только о личном восприятии. Кстати, и другим не советовал бы столь широко и смело распространять как объективное свое мнение о "благом влиянии" книг Пелевина. Вы этого в принципе сделать не можете, даже на уровне статистики. Но в то же время было бы странно отрицать возможность такого влияния Пелевина, но ведь и я не об этом говорил. Мне лично неблизок подобный вариант буддийского "бенефактора"-инициатора. Предпочитаю встречи с Учителями. Это не паранойя, просто все же слишком вольно относятся к Дхарме в европейском мире, слишком часто удобряют почву для смешения Дхармы с чем угодно, в смысле с любимыми предметами - литературой, музыкой, психологией и т. д. Что не есть гут... 

Про отношение к монахам: я ничего, кроме фактической стороны вопроса не знаю, просто знаю, что раньше эти люди кушали грибочки, при этом "проповедовали", а Пелевин энто дело во многом фиксировал на бумаге для будущих поколений, что и послужило материалом, в частности, для "Чапаева и пустоты". Так что речь моя была не о монахах, а об источниках происхождения многих "продвинутых" телег из романа "Ч и П".

----------


## Ersh

Если хотите рассказать о фактической стороне, то пожалуйста, не прибегайте к эиоционально-окрашенным выражениям типа "попер сидеть на попе в Корее" Так что речь шла именно об этом.
И мало ли кто чем занимался "раньше". На то оно и "сидение на попе", чтобы человек изменился.

----------

Буль (29.08.2012)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Извините, Ерш, за "попу". Вообще-то это традиционное и вовсе не нагативное выражение. Наподобие "а не взмедитнуть ли?" и т. д. Жаль, что вы окрасили это такими эмоциями, но мое лицо при этом было отнюдь не злобно.

А во-вторых, все ж настаиваю - речь идет о Пелевине и корнях происхождения телег из "Ч и П". Не вижу в этом повода для пристрастий.

----------


## Sadhak

Мне нравится книги Пелевина, нравится его популяризация буддийских идей в массы, не нравится их несоответствие моим идеям о буддийских идеях  :Smilie: ).
 Лучше бы Децла просветил кто, вот как раз необъятное поле для возможности такой такого просвещения  :Smilie: . текста много там, а они постоянно какую-то ерунду там бормочут, лучше бы пару сутр на рэп переложили бы  :Smilie: . Или вводную лекцию в 4БИ  :Smilie: . Заодно бы и деньги заработали, ибо песни БГ, Цоя или Земфиры даже со слабыми намеками очевидно имеют очень широкую и благодарную аудиторию.

----------


## Кирилл Васильков

Мне произведения пелевина во-многом нравились, хотя, я не во всём с ним был согласен. Читал я про Петьку и Василия Ивановича, Поколение П, всего его короткие рассказы, ещё там что-то. Но, самое прикольное, это рассуждения про буддийскую реку Урал и Петьку, Аньку и Василия Ивановича.

----------


## Кирилл Васильков

Пелевина

----------


## Aufschnaiter

Мое отношение к Пелевену положительное. Из современных отечественных писателей, он, имхо, единственный кого будут читать и через 20 и через 50 и, возможно, через 100 лет. Но есть 2 но: 1. бесконечные самоповторы  и муссирование идеи пустотности, кочующее из книги в книгу, 2. Пелевин, при всем моем к нему уважению - чистейший негатив, высококачественно в литературном отношении выполненная чернуха. Хорошего настроения после его книг не возникает (по крайней мере лично у меня). 
Хотя опять же кто из русских классиков писал позитив??? Не рождает наша земля солнечных Маркесов, и ничего тут не поделаешь. Но то что Пелевина наши дети и внуки будут изучать в школе - на мой взгляд несомненно.

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

Пелевин для меня лично много значил, но ... перестал  :Smilie:  Он весьма умен (что и привлекало) но не "тепл". Скорее весьма холоден. В целом я не думаю что его будут читать через 100 лет. Максимум лет на 20. Его книги весьма сильно привязаны к умственному контексту начала перестройки, а для души/духа ничего не дают. Именно дух/душа дают длинную жизнь произведениям искусства. Хотя, может быть, через 100 лет Пелевин будет использоваться в научных исследованиях с примерно такой темой "Влияние буддизма на русских писателей в эпоху перестройки".
И он скорее блестящий публицист, чем писатель.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Его книги весьма сильно привязаны к умственному контексту начала перестройки, а для души/духа ничего не дают. Именно дух/душа дают длинную жизнь произведениям искусства.


Ясно одно - читая Пелевина буддистом не станешь. Но в некоторых местах понять пелевинский стёб и оценить тонкий юмор автора может только буддист.  :Smilie:

----------

Тао (25.08.2011)

----------


## Skyku

> Но то что Пелевина наши дети и внуки будут изучать в школе - на мой взгляд несомненно.


Вряд-ли. 

Дети и внуки читают тех из прошлых писателей что сумели оторваться от эпохи, и ухватить универсальные, вечные вещи. Например "Декамерон" Бокаччо. Читали и будут читать пока будет секс. И антураж тому не помеха, а наоборот, создает колорит.

А кому будет понятен "Иван Чонкин" Войновича через 50 лет?

Насколько я могу судить по встречаемым отрывкам, Пелевин так же сильно привязан к подтекстам нашей, сиюминутной эпохи, как и Войнович.

Кстати, а кто будет читать уже сейчас Искандера: "Кролики и удавы"?.

----------


## Мария Иванова

> Ясно одно - читая Пелевина буддистом не станешь.


Я б не спешила с такими выводами. Как только буддистом не станешь - пути неисповедимы :Big Grin:

----------

Garb (01.10.2009), Чиффа (18.03.2009)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Но в некоторых местах понять пелевинский стёб и оценить тонкий юмор автора может только буддист.


Но разве, прочитав эти места и оценив юмор и стёб (не знакомый с буддизмом) человек не становится автоматически буддистом?  :Wink:

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Это такая тётенька, которая много пишет (писала?).


esli razobrazza u Donzovoj bolshe Dharmy v knizhkax chem vo vsjom  slovobludii Pelevina, tak kak Donzova vsegda govorit chto nado byt' prilichnym chelovekom : ne ubivat', ne pit', pomogat' drugim... Pelevin-slovoblud. No, prochest' ego pozhaluj mozhno dlya xoxmy , tak kak jumora u nego v knizhlax mnogo, da i primety vremeni sxvacheny.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Но разве, прочитав эти места и оценив юмор и стёб (не знакомый с буддизмом) человек не становится автоматически буддистом?


Очевидно, что нет.  :Smilie:  Но не исключаю, что может возникнуть интерес узнать об этом больше.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Очевидно, что нет.  Но не исключаю, что может возникнуть интерес узнать об этом больше.


Узнать побольше о смехе?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Узнать побольше о смехе?


Точнее сказать, о сущности и природе того, кто смеётся и грустит, радуется и печалуется, i'd say.

----------


## Gonzo

По теме "Ваше отношение к Пелевину"...

Никакое.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Вряд-ли. 
> 
> Дети и внуки читают тех из прошлых писателей что сумели оторваться от эпохи, и ухватить универсальные, вечные вещи. Например "Декамерон" Бокаччо. Читали и будут читать пока будет секс. И антураж тому не помеха, а наоборот, создает колорит.
> 
> А кому будет понятен "Иван Чонкин" Войновича через 50 лет?
> 
> Насколько я могу судить по встречаемым отрывкам, Пелевин так же сильно привязан к подтекстам нашей, сиюминутной эпохи, как и Войнович.
> 
> Кстати, а кто будет читать уже сейчас Искандера: "Кролики и удавы"?.


Сейчас сложно сказать, будут или нет читать Пелевина через 100 лет. Все таки полагаю, что скорее да, чем нет. Пелевин как раз не особо привязан к современным реалиям. Про Чонкина судить не берусь, а вот "Похождения бравого солдата Швейка" Гашека  читают уже почти 90 лет, хотя критики предрекали, что его забудут уже через 10 лет после написания. Дескать роман на злобу дня - 1-ая мировая, итд итп., кому это будет интересно через 10-20 лет. А ведь интересно! И читают! Да еще как! Швейк не переведен разве что только на язык бушменов. Всякое бывает в литературе.

----------

Тао (25.08.2011)

----------


## Влад

М. Кожевникова. Буддизм в зеркале современной культуры: освоение или при-своение?
(Фрагмент статьи. Полный текст находится здесь: http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/c6-crit.htm )

...Другой рассматриваемый образец художественной попытки освоения буддизма, роман "Чапаев и Пустота" Виктора Пелевина интереснее, поскольку относится к литературе русской, и ко вполне серьезной литературе, тому ее жанру, который был задан Булгаковым в "Мастере и Маргарите", - сатирико-поэтической, или даже сатирико-мистической притче, нацеленной на современную действительность и вместе с тем апеллирующей к истории. Напоминает "Мастера" и тема психического диспансера и его обитателей, рассказывающих друг другу свои истории.

Пелевин изящно переводит читателя из одного психического измерения главного героя в другое (как, впрочем, и в состояния других героев с "ложной личностью"). Он обыгрывает китайскую притчу Чжуан-цзы о сне про бабочку, видящую сон про то, что она - Чжуан-цзы. Петр Пустота, находящийся в психлечебнице наших 90-х годов, видит как бы сны про себя - Петьку - комиссара Чапаева в 1918-м году и записывает их, а тот, в свою очередь, видит сны про пациента Петра и тоже их записывает, - что сдвигает у читающего чувство реальности, так же как и другие переживания "ложных личностей" - к примеру, пациента в личности Просто Марии, осуществляющей "алхимический брак России с Америкой", воплощенной в лице Арнольда Шварнцнейгера. Во всех этих переходах явственно ощущается, как посредством наркотического слова нас слегка заводит в "альтернативные состояния" сознания. При этом, показывая мастерство эквилибристики на грани сдвинутых реальностей, впадая на время то в одно измерение, то в другое, Пелевин умудряется проследить (точнее, чаще - проговорить в диалогах) некоторые умные темы - Россия и Запад, Россия и Восток - (на примере японского эстетизма жизни и смерти, так же, как и в примере с Марией, парадоксально включенного автором в некоторую ячейку плотной российской реальности, - и там, в этом волшебно открывшемся за бронированной новорусской дверью японском мире, втягивающем в свою завораживающую внутреннюю перспективу невинную жертву (мучимую традиционной хронической российской болезнью), Пелевин исследует ложную, как личность Петра, революционную историю России и проводит также некий социальный психологический анализ новых классов современного российского общества, изложенный в переводе на язык бандитского арго.

А буддизм?

А буддизм - это самое главное в романе. И очень незря в ерническом предисловии, поданном от Председателя Буддийского Фронта Полного и Окончательного Освобождения (ПОО (б)) Урган Джамбон Тулку VII, предлагается версия нахождения рукописи в буддийском монастыре.

Этот текст - действительно попытка автора нащупать в русле буддийских путей новое видение, сдвинуть обыденные стереотипы относительно личности, времени, причин и следствий, жизненных целей - причем сдвинуть не только имитацией химически "расширенных состояний" психики (в чем автор очень силен). Пелевин проговаривает и в японском сюжете, и в сюжете о бандитах, ловящих кайф на грибках, темы переживания блаженства бытия через актуализацию внутреннего потенциала: Здесь и Сейчас. Чапаев же оказывается Гуру, истинным Духовным Наставником своих приближенных, оставившим народу в легендах и анекдотах некие притчи о Пустоте. Он - за пределами условностей: и красные, и белые, среди которых он ведет битвы, - для него так же относительны, как разных цветов слои одной луковицы.

Очень интересно и очень забавно читать все это, особенно диалоги Чапаева с Петром о возможности установления реальности познаваемого мира и самого познающего, и "махамудринскую" медитацию-в-действии с Котовским о "Я" (Личности), использующую аллегорию с меняющими форму каплями плавящегося воска (как в лекции О.Розенберга на Буддийской выставке 1918 года). Не говоря уже про все каламбуры, к блестящим примерам которых можно отнести сцену с "казаками тибетского полка" на шестибивневых белых слонах, и особенно их буддийскую расшифровку русской народной песни "Ой не вечер, да не вечер" в духе программы Пути Освобождения. Благодатный буддийский материал и законы художественного жанра провоцируют также стиль мифологизации, - то есть, как всегда, вынесение внутренних явлений на уровень внешних персонажей и действий (таких, как барон Унгерн - Владыка смерти Яма в этом романе, и недвижное движение Петра с Черным Бароном по бескрайнему полю смерти - некоему пелевинскому Бардо и др.).

Это все очень близко, и все время, как в детской игре, хочется сказать: "Горячо! Горячо!"

Но, как известно, буддийские пути к чему-то ведут, и вот, когда книга дочитывается, задумываешься: а - вся эта азартная творческая игра, все бесшабашное веселье - к чему?

Если выговорить кислым языком критического пересказа линию идейного развития сюжета: Петр учится от Чапаева тому, что жизнь - это не то, что мы себе представляем, что нельзя принимать это все всерьез, и в конце концов Петр видит, что весь мир подобен сумасшедшему дому, а мир истинный и желанный - некая "внутренняя Монголия" (надо полагать, нирвана в этом художественном языке). Так параллельно с текущими историческими перипетиями гражданской войны вокруг Чапаева разворачивается поле внутренних стратегических действий - духовных стяжаний. При том, что нирвана и Пустота, - как видно, самые вдохновляющие для Пелевина идеи в буддизме (идея альтруистической Любви из буддизма не переходит в центр размышлений автора), можно рассмотреть результат освоения этих двух понятий.

Нирвана, "внутренняя Монголия", - блаженное состояние, которое достигается после понимания Пустоты. (Так, говоря технически, в стороне остается собрание заслуг и вопрос о клешах - омрачениях психики. Таким образом, процесс достижения высшего состояния никак не связывается с нравственными проблемами).

Пустота, по Пелевину, - это, по одному диалогу Петра с Чапаевым, - недвойственность субъекта и объекта, а по сцене с Котовским, плавящимся воском и выстрелом Чапаева в лампу, плавящую воск, - это, на грубом уровне, отсутствие отдельной личности, при наличии некой единой субстанции (сознания?) а на тонком уровне (при взрыве лампы) - зависимость от причин и самой единой субстанции.

Эти размышления, конечно, интересны, особенно в устах современного русского писателя, тем более что его понимание Пустоты вполне соотносимо с позицией ряда буддийских школ, хотя, если ориентироваться на Прасангику, не дотягивает до истинного понимания.

Кроме того, можно было бы верить искренности философских поисков, отраженных в диалогах, воспроизводящих в разговорном жанре буддийские логические ходы, если бы не выстреливал пулемет в конце книги. Как это ни парадоксально, Пелевин в своем освоении буддийских идей, с нашей точки зрения, не выдерживает того же испытания вызовом низкой реальности (нашей сансары - агрессии, тупости, общества и т.п.), что и Желязный - он, хоть и изворачиваясь в эзотерике - якобы через Пустоту, вступает все же в бой (- не в сострадание!) - и отступает от сансары в нирвану. Когда пьяные красные ткачи окружают, Чапаев с учениками залезает в бронемашину, и Анна открывает огонь из глиняного пулемета, содержащего указующий на Пустоту палец прошлого Будды. "Буддийский пулемет" преобразовывает в пустоту ткачей, землю, весь мир вокруг островка, на котором остается бронированная машина. Конечно, законы мифолого-поэтического творчества, - но все же... В итоге, пустота обретается благодаря ловкому технологическому приему, а Петр с друзьями спасаются от мира во "Внутренней Монголии".

И что? А нам-то, кроме немалого развлечения, это что дает? Куда ведет? Что проясняет?

Пожалуй, слишком много вопросов и требований к Виктору Пелевину с буддийской (или - собственно, духовной) стороны. С художественной стороны: роман талантлив. А то, что при поверке религии художественной реальностью выявилось меньше духовных уровней, нежели у Достоевского, так где Достоевский относительно христианства, а где мы относительно буддизма! - Тоже ведь надо понимать.

При имеющемся в романе художественном прочтении буддийского учения, его программа - это спасение из мира безумия путем признания последнего за иллюзию, что кажется, пожалуй, несколько слабой позицией в случае с такой мировой религией, как буддизм. Ведь подобный совет сам безумен - любой сможет убедиться в этом, стоит только попробовать ему последовать. Недаром буддийское Учение несколько более подробно разработано, нежели высветленные Пелевиным две идеи: Нирвана и Пустота.

Словом, при нашей расшифровке сюжета и проблемных развязок представляется, что это фрагментарная картина с включениями буддийского материала, но с пропуском тех функций, которые присущи этим элементам в оригинальной системе, - из-за чего и сами буддийские элементы в книге теряют свой глубокий смысл. Утрачены ключи. Элементы буддизма и все фрагменты текста связаны иной, чуждой буддизму логикой: логикой противопоставления существам и обществу, воплощающим сансарность бытия избегания неприятного (мира сансары - круговорота проблем) и достижения приятного (блаженства нирваны), - за чем маячит столь знакомое лицо - неизменного (изощренно использующего все обстоятельства, и духовной сферы также) родного эгоизма, то есть на сцену выступают наши, очень свои законы, которые подчиняют себе здесь буддийские понятия и идеи.

Так что, опять же: к сожалению, - инцидент при-своения при серьезных попытках Освоения.

----------


## fkruk

Пелевина люблю. И к моде это не имеет никакого отношения - я сам его для себя открыл. За что люблю? За мастерство рассказчика. За внимание к тем вопросам, которые сам считаю очень важными. За удивительно точный (как мне кажется) диагноз, который он ставит современному обществу.
Будут ли его читать через 100 лет? Пустое это дело - гадать о том, что будет. Чисто интуитивно - скорее да. Сейчас ведь читают и Гофмана, и Салтыкова-Щедрина и с удовольствием читают. Так что и у Пелевина есть шанс... Если, конечно, через 100 лет еще останутся грамотные  :Smilie:

----------

Доржик (04.11.2009)

----------


## Svarog

Понравились ЧиП, ПП, ЖС. ЧиП буду перечитывать ибо  :Smilie: 
Очень понравились рассказы Гость на празднике Бон, Фокус группа. 

Немного раздражают политико-олигархические пассажи в СКО. И про геев тоже раздражает, но это видимо от моей нетерпимости и узости взгляда на мир.

Кстати лет десять или более назад спорили: солипсист он или нет  :Smilie:  теперь: небуддист он или да...  :Smilie: 

Он модный и его творчество за счет интересной и привлекательной формы позволяет обывателям типа меня взглянуть на мир иначе. Как и творчество БГ кстати. Содержание? Содержание.

----------


## Rasta

А по мне так все, кто несут в мир инфу о простветлении сквозь "изнуряющие будни"  :Smilie:   заслуживает уважения. Такой информации и так не много, а ещё и популярной ее сделать, это многого стоит. Можно сказать приносят Дхарму в мир современным языком))) 
ИМХО, многие люди однозначно получают определенные впечатления в ум, которые проявятся если не в этой жизни, так в следующих...

----------

Bob (09.10.2011), Тао (25.08.2011)

----------


## Вячеслав Герих

Понравилась много лет назад только одна вещь Пелевина - "Проблемы вервольфа в средней полосе". Остальное почти все -  беее.

----------


## Вега

Пелевина модно читать и модно ругать. Это говорит лишь о том что Пелевин один из лучших писателей своего времени. Но выше своей головы не прыгнуть и ему. А жаль.

----------

Тао (25.08.2011)

----------


## goncharuk

Потрясающий писатель! Фактически мой первый учитель. Благодаря Пелевину я и стал буддистом.

----------

Garb (01.10.2009), Чиффа (18.03.2009)

----------


## Шаман

> Пелевина *модно* читать и *модно* ругать. Это говорит лишь о том что Пелевин один из лучших писателей своего времени. Но выше своей головы не прыгнуть и ему. А жаль.


"один из лучших" - из Вашей посылки это нелогично. 
Один из *модных* - логично.

Вот Лао Цзы писал ещё до Будды:
"Дао не сущесвтует как Дао, но существует как обозначение.
Слово также не имеет собственной сущности.
Тот, кто свободен от страстей, видит это скрытое, а кто омрачён страстями, видит только конечную форму. 
Оба они одного и того же происхождения, но с разными названиями. 
Вместе они называются глубочайшими. 
От одного глубочайшего к другому - дверь ко всему чудесному."

После такого Пелевин уже не интересен как вид.

----------


## Мария Иванова

Пелевин неплохой описатель 

и действительно идейки в массы-то двигает :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

Да прально тут уже намекнули, Пелевин простой русский наркоман. Подросткам его читать интересно, а так-зря время тратить.Пожалуйста фанаты,не бейте палками меня.Радов мне и то больше нравиться.

----------


## Шаман

> Пелевин неплохой описатель 
> 
> и действительно идейки в массы-то двигает


"Девушки бывают разные
Черные, белые, красные
Но всем одинаково хочется
Да что-нибудь заморочится"

Как говорил Богдан Титомир: "Пипл хавает". Это нормально, ибо сансара.

----------


## Мария Иванова

> Да прально тут уже намекнули, Пелевин простой русский наркоман.


да-да, а Малевич ваще не художник ни разу, подумаешь черный квадрат, каждый может.

----------


## Мария Иванова

> "
> 
> Как говорил Богдан Титомир: "Пипл хавает". Это нормально, ибо сансара.


здесь уже кое-кто говорил, что благодаря нему задумался о буддизме. мое восприятие он тоже подвинул достаточно ощутимо, наряду конечно с другими вещами. 
если его книги помогли хотя бы одному человеку прийти к Дхарме, это уже очень и очень круто.

да, его книги - не шедевры, и не источники по Дхарме, но они дают возможность посмотреть на мир и себя с другой стороны. и это - очень многого стоит.

----------


## Шаман

[QUOTE=Мария Иванова]здесь уже кое-кто говорил, что благодаря нему задумался о буддизме. мое восприятие он тоже подвинул достаточно ощутимо, наряду конечно с другими вещами. 
если его книги помогли хотя бы одному человеку прийти к Дхарме, это уже очень и очень круто.[QUOTE]
Если смотреть с точки зрения того, кто благодаря чему пришёл к буддизму.
Благодаря тому же Лобсанг Рампе заинтересовалось буддизмом не в пример больше людей.
Тут же стоит упомянуть и мадам Блаватскую и Ко.
Да и через АУМ пришёл в буддизм не один человек.
Хорошо это или плохо?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Если хорошо, тогда "да здравствует АУМ"!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Мария Иванова

да, вот так вот у нас все непросто устроено :Smilie:  

однако не надо мешать все в кучу. это всего лишь художественная литература, а не претензия на какое-либо учение.

что касается Аум Сенрике и прочих Асахар, то здесь очень и очень все неоднозначно. с одной стороны, эти учения могут далеко увести от пути к освобождению, с другой стороны в их рамках вполне можно накопить благие заслуги, которые позволят встать на путь.

не "да здравствует", но и не "мочить в сортире".  срединный путь - они имеют право на существование. так же как и наркоманы, кстати, и геи, и больные спидом.

что мы можем сделать, чтобы изменить ситуацию? как вариант, посвящать им свои заслуги.

----------


## Шаман

Замечу, что никто не предлагает лишить Пелевина права на существование  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> что касается Аум Сенрике и прочих Асахар, то здесь очень и очень все неоднозначно. с одной стороны, эти учения могут далеко увести от пути к освобождению, с другой стороны в их рамках вполне можно накопить благие заслуги, которые позволят встать на путь.
> 
> не "да здравствует", но и не "мочить в сортире".  срединный путь - они имеют право на существование. так же как и наркоманы, кстати, и геи, и больные спидом.


Ага значит Асахара имеет право на существование, а люди в токийском метро которых он отравил газом видимо нет? Наркоман имеет право на существование, а вот его родители, которых он ежедневно избивает, чтобы выбить с них деньги для очередной дозы, нет? :Mad:

----------


## Svarog

всё несущее имеет право на несуществование!  :Smilie:

----------


## Fat

> да-да, а Малевич ваще не художник ни разу, подумаешь черный квадрат, каждый может.


Засомневался было... но вот только что попробовал - в фотошопе, и знаете, получилось. Идеальный черный квадрат  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Засомневался было... но вот только что попробовал - в фотошопе, и знаете, получилось. Идеальный черный квадрат


Вы путаете работу мышц и работу ума. Малевич сделал то, что другие не делали, а вы то, что другой сделал. Разница, как между "придумать" колесо и "сделать" его сейчас  :Wink:

----------


## Fat

> Вы путаете работу мышц и работу ума. Малевич сделал то, что другие не делали, а вы то, что другой сделал. Разница, как между "придумать" колесо и "сделать" его сейчас


Не, не, я как раз про работу ума  :Smilie:  

Раз тема про Пелевина, то и цитатка из него. Вместо слова "мерседес" подставляем слово "квадрат"




> - А теперь попробуйте представить живое существо, у которого два ума. Кроме ума «А», у него есть ум «Б», который никак не связан с фотографиями на стенах шара и производит фантазмы из себя самого. В его глубинах возникает такое... полярное сияние из абстрактных понятий. Представили?
>       - Да.
>       - Теперь начинается самое важное. Представьте, что ум «Б» является одним из объектов ума «А». И те фантазмы, которые он производит, воспринимаются умом «А» в одном ряду с фотографиями внешнего мира. То, что ум «Б» вырабатывает в своих таинственных глуби-нах, кажется уму «А» частью отчета о внешнем мире.
>       - Не понимаю, - сказал я.
>       - Так только кажется. Вы оба сталкиваетесь с этим много раз в день.
>       - Можно пример? - спросила Гера.
>       - Можно, - ответил Энлиль Маратович. - Представь себе, скажем... Что ты стоишь на Но-вом Арбате и смотришь на два припаркованных у казино автомобиля. По виду они почти одинаковые - черные и длинные. Ну, может быть, один чуть ниже и длиннее. Представила?
>       - Да, - сказала Гера.
>       - Когда ты замечаешь разницу в форме кузова и фар, отличие в звуке мотора и рисунке шин - это работает ум «А». А когда ты видишь два «мерса», один из которых гламурный, потому что это дорогущая модель прошлого года, а другой - срачный ацтой, потому что на таком еще Березовский ездил в баню к генералу Лебедю, и в наши дни его можно взять за пятнадцать грин - это работает ум «Б». Это и есть полярное сияние, которое он производит. Но для тебя оно накладывается на две черных машины, стоящих рядом. И тебе кажется, что продукт ума «Б» - это отражение чего-то, действительно существующего снаружи.


Просто во времена Малевича гламур такой был... жесткий такой, супрематический  :Smilie:

----------


## Spirit

Концепцию первой и второй сигнальных систем сформулировал ещё академик Павлов тренируясь на собаках...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Чтобы понять что нарисовал Малевич, надо медитнуть на него. Он не гламур нарисовал, и не то, что другие не делали, а вполне определенную вещь. Это символ.

----------

Тао (25.08.2011)

----------


## Svarog

> Засомневался было... но вот только что попробовал - в фотошопе, и знаете, получилось. Идеальный черный квадрат


у Малевича квадрат, кстати, не черный.  :Cool:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Просто во времена Малевича гламур такой был... жесткий такой, супрематический


Вот. Это работает ваш ум "Б". Типа, такой "гламур" сейчас в фотошопе за пятнадцать секунд нарисовать можно  :Smilie:

----------


## Yuki

> Чтобы понять что нарисовал Малевич, надо медитнуть на него. Он не гламур нарисовал, и не то, что другие не делали, а вполне определенную вещь. Это символ.


Ох  уж эти искусствоведы :Smilie:  Все хотят есть хлеб, и лучше с маслом.
И символ это, и не черный он вовсе... Почему-то еще никто не догадался разглядеть, что это и не квадрат :Wink:  
ИМХО, искусство всегда пропускается через личное восприятие. Для кого-то это символ, для других - не символ и т.п.
А уж настраивать концепций, что там думал при этом автор, не имеет смысла, потому как мы этого все равно никогда не узнаем. конечно, если нам не надо оправдывать звание научного сотрудника :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

В полиграфии есть такое понятие, как "составной черный" (rich black). 100% черная краска, особенно на больших площадях, смотрится на самом деле блекло-серой, поэтому на самом деле большие плашки делают сочетанием трех красок (желтую добавляют редко, она грязнит), да и черного кладут не 100%, а где-то 98 (это связано с некоторыми технологическими моментами). Так что с этой точки зрения Малевичский квадрат можно назвать черным  :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (18.12.2010)

----------


## Fat

> Вот. Это работает ваш ум "Б". Типа, такой "гламур" сейчас в фотошопе за пятнадцать секунд нарисовать можно


Ну, в общем, да. Только все же не так все просто... Малевич - гений не  по тому, что нарисовал этот несчастный квадрат, а потому что сумел его продать, продать даже не картину, а стоящую за ней идею. Сечас, конечно весь этот супрематический дискурс давно задвинут в темный угол, в то время, как картина продолжает тянуть не нехилое бабло  :Smilie: 

Можно жить в реальности, в которой огромную ценность представляют произведения искусства, можно жить в реальности, где ничего не представляет никакой ценности, фокус в том, что любая из таких реальностей будет подобна сну и иллюзии  :Smilie:

----------


## Explicit

На самом деле Виктор Олегович - тот, кто заинтересовал меня буддизмом. 
Великий человек! Таких больше нет! Стоит рассмотреть любой его роман, не понимаешь, как вообще можно было написать это, до этого додуматься, эдакая смесь мифологии, буддизма, эзотерики и философии.
Хотя с другой стороны при более глубоком анализе видно, что многие его герои и героини сделаны с одного подобия. Как будто пишет он все время об одних и тех же, только в разных оболочках=)

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

А что там одна небезысвестная лиса про "Чёрный квадрат" говорила? :Smilie: 




> – Ты читала Сутру Сердца? – спросил он.
> – Читала кое-что, – ответила я. – Форма есть пустота, а пустота есть форма.
> – Может быть, ты даже знаешь смысл этих слов?
> Я смерила взглядом расстояние до окна. До него было два прыжка. Да будь он даже императорским телохранителем, подумала я, ему меня ни за что не схватить.
> – Конечно знаю, – сказала я, собираясь в тугую пружину. – Вот, например, сидит перед вами лиса А Хули. Вроде бы она самая настоящая, имеет форму. А приглядеться, никакой А Хули перед вами нет, а одна сплошная пустота!
> И с этими словами я яростно рванулась к черному квадрату свободы, в котором уже горели первые звезды.
> Забегая вперед, хочу сказать, что именно этот опыт помог мне впоследствии понять картину Казимира Малевича «Черный квадрат». Я бы только дорисовала в нем несколько крохотных сине-белых точек. Однако Малевич, хоть и называл себя супрематистом, был верен правде жизни – света в российском небе чаще всего нет. И душе не остается ничего иного, кроме производить невидимые звезды из себя самой – таков смысл полотна. Но эти мысли посетили меня через много веков. А в ту секунду я просто повалилась на пол от невыносимого, ни с чем не сравнимого стыда. Мне было так плохо, что я даже не могла закричать.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Чтобы понять что нарисовал Малевич, надо медитнуть на него. Он не гламур нарисовал, и не то, что другие не делали, а вполне определенную вещь. Это символ.


Чтобы понять что нарисовал Малевич, надо медитнуть на него. Он не гламур нарисовал, и не то, что другие не делали, а вполне определенную вещь. Квадрат.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Выходит  новая книга российского писателя.

"Названа дата начала продаж нового произведения Виктора Пелевина. Книга под названием "П5 (п в пятой степени): прощальные песни политических пигмеев пиндостана" появится в магазинах 5 октября. Ее презентация пройдет в ночь с 4-го на 5-е в двух местах: в торговом доме "Москва" (на Тверской улице российской столицы) и в магазине "Буквоед" на площади Восстания (в Санкт-Петербурге).

Новая книга Пелевина не о политике, а о том, что делают с людьми деньги и власть."

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Выходит  новая книга российского писателя.

"Названа дата начала продаж нового произведения Виктора Пелевина. Книга под названием "П5 (п в пятой степени): прощальные песни политических пигмеев пиндостана" появится в магазинах 5 октября. Ее презентация пройдет в ночь с 4-го на 5-е в двух местах: в торговом доме "Москва" (на Тверской улице российской столицы) и в магазине "Буквоед" на площади Восстания (в Санкт-Петербурге).

Новая книга Пелевина не о политике, а о том, что делают с людьми деньги и власть."

----------


## Кумо

> Выходит  новая книга российского писателя.
> 
> "Названа дата начала продаж нового произведения Виктора Пелевина. Книга под названием "П5 (п в пятой степени): прощальные песни политических пигмеев пиндостана" появится в магазинах 5 октября. Ее презентация пройдет в ночь с 4-го на 5-е в двух местах: в торговом доме "Москва" (на Тверской улице российской столицы) и в магазине "Буквоед" на площади Восстания (в Санкт-Петербурге).
> 
> Новая книга Пелевина не о политике, а о том, что делают с людьми деньги и власть."


Название, конечно, волшебное) Надеюсь книжка окажется поглубже скучнейшего Ампира.

----------


## Yuki

Есть даже сведения (непроверенные !!! :EEK!: ), что первые 50 экземпляров будут в автографами...  :Wink:

----------


## Yuki

Если кому интересно, то действительно, начало продаж новой книги Пелевина в ночь с 4 на 5 октября (то есть продавать будут с 00.00 5 октября; магазин в принципе работает до 01.00 ночи, но почитателей Пелевина и желающх купить книгу первыми, конечно, никто не лишит этой возможности :Smilie: . 
Но в принципе, книга-то в продаже будет и дальше :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Есть смысл приезжать ночью, если реально хочется книгу с автографом. Только 50 экз. - это очень и очень мало, имхо.
Если есть вопросы по книгам с автографами - пишите в личку. 
Но от меня, к сожалению, в этом вопросе - никаких гарантий (все книги пойдут действительно покупателям, а не сотрудникам). :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

PS. Автора не будет :Big Grin: 
Да, речь идет о магазине "Москва" на Тверской

----------


## Eternal Jew

> "П5 (п в пятой степени): прощальные песни политических пигмеев пиндостана"





> ... начало продаж новой книги Пелевина в ночь с 4 на 5 октября (то есть продавать будут с 00.00 5 октября; магазин в принципе работает до 01.00 ночи, но почитателей Пелевина и желающх купить книгу первыми, конечно, никто не лишит этой возможности.





> Есть даже сведения (непроверенные !!!), что первые 50 экземпляров будут в автографами...


б-р-р.. еще один "знатный буддист". 

Одно название говорит само за себя: «пиндостан» - пренебрежительное название Америки русскими национал-патриотами, навечно ушибленными идеей «величия России».


Чоки Нима Ринпоче только что приводил один хороший пример. 

Он долго говорил, что мы, как практики-буддисты, очень ленивы, нам трудно встать хотя бы на час раньше, чтобы сделать практику. Вернее так - намерение такое у нас бывает, но вот только само действие постоянно переносится "на потом"... 

Зато, сказал он, чтобы простоять всю(!) ночь среди восторженно-ожидающей толпы, дожидаясь, когда в продажу выбросят новую модель ай-Фона (или ай-Пода... уже не помню) - на это у нас времени ХВАТАЕТ!  :Smilie:  ... самое главное, резюмировал Ринпоче, через несколько недель появится новая модель ай-Фона... и эта, которую мы только что купили, молились на нее, считали самой лучшей, неизбежно устареет и нам захочется новую...

Вот мне и интересно - найдется ли в час ночи среди толпы восторженных почитателей "буддийского гуру Пелевина"  :Smilie:  хотя бы один человек, который на том же вышеупомянутом ретрите ЧНР до часа ночи сидел и терпеливо правил  транслитерацию в 100-страничной практике, котрую собирались давать завтра...  Или так же терпеливо дожидался бы своего Мастера ночью в аэропорту, как это делали организаторы ретрита ЧНР...

----------


## PampKin Head

"Буддийский Гуру Пелевин" - это кто такой?

Очереди за айподами, сидения в аэропортах... Это все о чем?

P.S. Не стоит так явно рефлексировать на на порождения собственного ума...

P.S.S. Пойду-ка, встану в очередь за новой книжкой; вырву очередной айпод из рук менеджера. Почему? Потому что важно то, *как ты это делаешь*, а уже потом *что ты делаешь*.

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn35-63.htm



> – Мигаджала, есть формы, воспринимаемые глазом – приятные, доставляющие удовольствие, очаровывающие, привлекающие, вызывающие желание, соблазнительные, – и монах не прельщается ими, не стремится к ним, и не привязывается к ним. Когда он не прельщается ими, не стремится к ним, и не привязывается к ним, наслаждение прекращается. Когда нет наслаждения, он бесстрастен. Когда он бесстрастен, он свободен от оков. Монаха, свободного от оков наслаждения, называют живущим в уединении.
> 
> – Мигаджала, есть звуки, воспринимаемые ухом – приятные, доставляющие удовольствие, очаровывающие, привлекающие, вызывающие желание, соблазнительные, – и монах не прельщается ими, не стремится к ним, и не привязывается к ним. Когда он не прельщается ими, не стремится к ним, и не привязывается к ним, наслаждение прекращается. Когда нет наслаждения, он бесстрастен. Когда он бесстрастен, он свободен от оков. Монаха, свободного от оков наслаждения, называют живущим в уединении.
> 
> – Мигаджала, есть запахи, воспринимаемые носом – приятные, доставляющие удовольствие, очаровывающие, привлекающие, вызывающие желание, соблазнительные, – и монах не прельщается ими, не стремится к ним, и не привязывается к ним. Когда он не прельщается ими, не стремится к ним, и не привязывается к ним, наслаждение прекращается. Когда нет наслаждения, он бесстрастен. Когда он бесстрастен, он свободен от оков. Монаха, свободного от оков наслаждения, называют живущим в уединении.
> 
> – Мигаджала, есть вкусы, воспринимаемые языком – приятные, доставляющие удовольствие, очаровывающие, привлекающие, вызывающие желание, соблазнительные, – и монах не прельщается ими, не стремится к ним, и не привязывается к ним. Когда он не прельщается ими, не стремится к ним, и не привязывается к ним, наслаждение прекращается. Когда нет наслаждения, он бесстрастен. Когда он бесстрастен, он свободен от оков. Монаха, свободного от оков наслаждения, называют живущим в уединении.
> 
> – Мигаджала, есть тактильные ощущения, воспринимаемые телом – приятные, доставляющие удовольствие, очаровывающие, привлекающие, вызывающие желание, соблазнительные, – и монах не прельщается ими, не стремится к ним, и не привязывается к ним. Когда он не прельщается ими, не стремится к ним, и не привязывается к ним, наслаждение прекращается. Когда нет наслаждения, он бесстрастен. Когда он бесстрастен, он свободен от оков. Монаха, свободного от оков наслаждения, называют живущим в уединении.
> ...


Некоторым кажеться, что стоять в очереди за айподом - это сакс, а сидеть в аэропорту, встречая Наставника, - зачотно... Но кто актуально в курсе, почему один стоит в очереди, а другой - сидит в аэропорту...

http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/swetoch.htm



> Убиение живого существа в качестве жертвоприношения Драгоценнейшим, или порка и оскорбление кого-либо "ему же на пользу" — вот примеры действий, "белых" в намерении, но "черных" в исполнении. Построение храма из желания славы или учеба из желания обойти кого-либо по уровню образованности — *вот примеры действий, "черных" в намерении, но "белых" в исполнении.* Вместе с претензией выглядеть настоящим монахом, но из желания избежать материальных затруднений обычной мирской жизни, все вышеназванное — пагубные деяния, которые надо отвергнуть так же решительно, как если бы тебе попалась отрава. Если это так, то что же мы должны сказать о действиях, абсолютно пагубных?! Ограничь свое поведение только благими деяниями, покайся во всех вредоносных, и т. п. Если ты не уничтожаешь их с помощью названных противоядий, то совершенные тобою деяния неизбежно вызреют в потоке именно твоей жизни, а не в чьей-либо. Они не могут случайно растеряться или износиться даже в течение множества кальп. Более того, действия всегда разрастаются, и даже те, что возникают из незаметнейших мотиваций. Ты, может статься, убиваешь в порыве сильнейшего гнева или спасаешь осужденного на казнь из чистого милосердия. Большие деяния разрастаются безмерно. Но даже самое слабомотивированное благое или вредоносное слово или деяние разрастается [в своем результате] стократно или тысячекратно. Если ты сам не действовал и не имел намерений, то невозможно, чтобы действия кого-либо стороннего оказали влияние на поток твоего бытия. Таким образом, если ты можешь жить согласно учению о "причине и результате", которое подробно проповедал Сам Будда, то тебе абсолютно невозможно провалиться в низшие миры, сколько бы зла ни творили другие.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> P.S. Не стоит так явно рефлексировать на на порождения собственного ума...


Вы на редкость самокритичны!  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Одно название говорит само за себя: «пиндостан» - пренебрежительное название Америки русскими национал-патриотами, навечно ушибленными идеей «величия России».


Правильно. Я вот тоже тов. Пастернака не читал, но резко осуждаю.




> Вот мне и интересно - найдется ли в час ночи среди толпы восторженных почитателей "буддийского гуру Пелевина"  хотя бы один человек, который на том же вышеупомянутом ретрите ЧНР до часа ночи сидел и терпеливо правил  транслитерацию в 100-страничной практике, котрую собирались давать завтра...  Или так же терпеливо дожидался бы своего Мастера ночью в аэропорту, как это делали организаторы ретрита ЧНР...


Ну да - стоять в очереде за Пелевиным - некашерно, а вот тратить время на буддийском форуме на выяснение кто "свами", а кто нет - это мега-буддоугодное  дело  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Поляков

> Одно название говорит само за себя: «пиндостан» - пренебрежительное название Америки русскими национал-патриотами, навечно ушибленными идеей «величия России».


Пиндосами всегда называли греков.

"Первое, исторически сложившееся, пришло с Юга России, где слово пиндос использовалось в качестве национального прозвища черноморских греков-поселенцев." Вики.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ну что же - с поколением "буддистов", воспитанном на Пелевине и Кастанеде, не поспоришь  :Smilie:  ... Что им какой-то "немодный" Чоки Нима...

----------


## Кумо

> Ну что же - с поколением "буддистов", воспитанном на Пелевине и Кастанеде, не поспоришь  ... Что им какой-то "немодный" Чоки Нима...


Я люблю Пелевина, но не знаю, кто такой Чоки Нима :Confused:  Я плохой буддист?

----------


## Поляков

> Ну что же - с поколением "буддистов", воспитанном на Пелевине и Кастанеде, не поспоришь  ... Что им какой-то "немодный" Чоки Нима...


Так вы не спорите, а порицаете и морализируете. Ночные продажи предполагаемых бестселлеров стандартная практика для книготорговцев, с Гарри Поттером вроде так было. Выпить и встретиться с друзьями в субботу вечером в книжном магазине чем плохо?  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (17.12.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

То есть, в одну ночь ждать книгу Пелевина, а в другую - Учителя в аэропорту уже не дозволено? Надо выбирать к какому лагерю присоедениться?  :Wink:

----------

Влад К (17.12.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Что им какой-то "немодный" Чоки Нима...


Сижу перечитываю Ампир В, отличная книга:

"Еще одним социальным навыком, которым мне следовало овладеть, была «вамподуховность» (иногда Иегова говорил «метродуховность», из чего я делал вывод, что это примерно одно и то же). Иегова определил ее так - «престижное потребление напоказ в области духа». В практическом плане вамподуховность сводилась к демонстрации доступа к древним духовным традициям в зоне их максимальной закрытости: в реестр входили фотосессии с далай-ламой, документально заверенные знакомства с суфийскими шейхами и латиноамериканскими шаманами, ночные вертолетные визиты на Афон, и так далее."

«Духовность» русской жизни означает, что главным производимым и потребляемым продуктом в России являются не материальные блага, а понты. «Бездуховность» - это неумение кидать их надлежащим образом."

И т.п.

----------

Влад К (17.12.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

*Поляков*

Исследование гламурА тоже очень в тему. Кстати, все никак не могу узнать - отличается ли оригинал Ампира, изданный на бумаге от якобы "сворованой" и-нет версии (тогда помнится много шума было)?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Я люблю Пелевина, но не знаю, кто такой Чоки Нима Я плохой буддист?


Скорее слабо-информированный.  :Smilie:  

Википедия знает все: Чоки Нима Ринпоче.

----------


## Поляков

> Исследование гламурА тоже очень в тему.


Гламур - это дискурс тела, а дискурс - это гламур духа.  :Big Grin: 




> Кстати, все никак не могу узнать - отличается ли оригинал Ампира, изданный на бумаге от якобы "сворованой" и-нет версии (тогда помнится много шума было)?


Не знаю, я читал бумажную книгу, а сейчас читаю "сворованную". Вроде похоже.

----------


## Чженсинь

> Ну что же - с поколением "буддистов", воспитанном на Пелевине и Кастанеде, не поспоришь  ... Что им какой-то "немодный" Чоки Нима...


Это к вопросу о "более престижном потреблении"? :Smilie: 
Цит. из Ампира:
"Главная мысль, которую человек пытается донести до других, заключается в том, что он имеет доступ к гораздо более престижному потреблению, чем про него могли подумать. Одновременно с этим он старается объяснить окружающим, что их тип потребления гораздо менее престижен, чем они имели наивность думать. Этому подчинены все социальные маневры. Больше того, только эти вопросы вызывают у людей стойкие эмоции. 
      - Вообще-то мне в жизни попадались и другие люди, - сказал я с легкой иронией.
      Иегова кротко посмотрел на меня.
      - Рама, - сказал он, - вот прямо сейчас ты пытаешься донести до меня мысль о том, что ты имеешь доступ к более престижному потреблению, чем я, а мой тип потребления, как сейчас говорят, сосет и причмокивает. Только речь идет о потреблении в сфере общения. Именно об этом движении человеческой души я и говорю. Ничего другого в людях ты не встретишь, как не ищи. Меняться будет только конкретный тип потребления, о котором пойдет речь. Это может быть потребление вещей, впечатлений, культурных объектов, книг, концепций, состояний ума и так далее."
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Чженсинь

> *Поляков*
> 
> Исследование гламурА тоже очень в тему. Кстати, все никак не могу узнать - отличается ли оригинал Ампира, изданный на бумаге от якобы "сворованой" и-нет версии (тогда помнится много шума было)?


Вот ссылка на вырезанный из бумажной версии кусок:
http://community.livejournal.com/ru_pelevin/230741.html

----------


## Шаман

> *Поляков*
> 
> Исследование гламурА тоже очень в тему. Кстати, все никак не могу узнать - отличается ли оригинал Ампира, изданный на бумаге от якобы "сворованой" и-нет версии (тогда помнится много шума было)?


<< Девушки бывают разные 
Черные, белые, красные 
Но всем одинаково хочется 
На что-нибудь заморочиться >>

(C) Отпетые Мошенники

----------


## Easmirnov

> точнее, к его книгам?


Хорошее отношение. В некоторой степени его творчество даже повлияло на мою жизнь. Книги этого автора я предпочитаю покупать, а не скачивать в интернете.

----------


## PampKin Head

Заказал здесь http://www.labirint-shop.ru/books/178227/


P.S. И чего я все это читаю? Ведь точно знаю, что напишет еще; что-то новое. А "правильные перцы" прочитали букварь в первом классе, и больше не парятся: ведь принципиально новых букв никто не придумает, и чего тогда напрягаться?




> 14 Видел я все дела, какие делаются под солнцем, и вот, все - суета и томление духа!
> 
> 15 Кривое не может сделаться прямым, и чего нет, того нельзя считать.
> 
> 16 Говорил я с сердцем моим так: вот, я возвеличился и приобрел мудрости больше всех, которые были прежде меня над Иерусалимом, и сердце мое видело много мудрости и знания.
> 
> 17 И предал я сердце мое тому, чтобы познать мудрость и познать безумие и глупость: узнал, что и это - томление духа;
> 
> 18 потому что во многой мудрости много печали; и кто умножает познания, умножает скорбь.

----------


## Вова Л.

Прочитал. Че-то совсем не проперло. Больше напоминает раннего Пелевина, такое впечетление, что он какие-то старые черновики решил довести до ума и опубликовать, первый рассказ - явно неиспользованая в свое время задумка для "жизни насекомых". Вобщем, одно сплошное перетирание старого, нет того огонька, которое было в других произведениях, где Пелевин действительно умел удивлять. Короче, имхо, у автора кризис жанра (надеюсь, временный).

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Черед месяц-другой на экраны выйдет фильм по книге Пелевина "Поколение 'П'". Трейлер: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obuitHHITvM

----------

PampKin Head (29.01.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Черед месяц-другой на экраны выйдет фильм по книге Пелевина "Поколение 'П'". Трейлер: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obuitHHITvM


Эдак и до Чапаева доживем!

----------


## Aion

Москвичи дожили... http://www.tusovka.ru/archive2004/?issue=299

----------


## PampKin Head

> Москвичи дожили... http://www.tusovka.ru/archive2004/?issue=299


Срочно арендовать Бекмамбетова Тимура Нуруахитовича для съемок на голливудщине!

----------


## Sadhak

> "Главная мысль, которую человек пытается донести до других, заключается в том, что он имеет доступ к гораздо более престижному потреблению, чем про него могли подумать. Одновременно с этим он старается объяснить окружающим, что их тип потребления гораздо менее престижен, чем они имели наивность думать. Этому подчинены все социальные маневры. Больше того, только эти вопросы вызывают у людей стойкие эмоции. 
> - Вообще-то мне в жизни попадались и другие люди, - сказал я с легкой иронией.
> Иегова кротко посмотрел на меня.
> - Рама, - сказал он, - вот прямо сейчас ты пытаешься донести до меня мысль о том, что ты имеешь доступ к более престижному потреблению, чем я, а мой тип потребления, как сейчас говорят, сосет и причмокивает. Только речь идет о потреблении в сфере общения. Именно об этом движении человеческой души я и говорю. Ничего другого в людях ты не встретишь, как не ищи. Меняться будет только конкретный тип потребления, о котором пойдет речь. Это может быть потребление вещей, впечатлений, культурных объектов, книг, концепций, состояний ума и так далее."


Про гламур и дискурс просто гениально. Даже если бы в книге вообще больше ничего не было написано, то этим отрывком она бы себя оправдала.

----------

Schwejk (19.03.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

я положительно

----------


## Шавырин

Я вот,только сегодня приобрёл "Шлем Ужаса" и начал читать :Embarrassment: 
А, "Прощальные Песни Политических Пигмеев Пиндостана" - класс! :Kiss:

----------


## Aion

Последнее, что прочитал - Empire V.  По-моему, очень правдиво, фактически - реализм...

----------


## Alexeiy

> Черед месяц-другой на экраны выйдет фильм по книге Пелевина "Поколение 'П'". Трейлер: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obuitHHITvM




Дату премьеры в очереной раз перенесли, теперь на октябрь.

Что интересно, в Германии в это время снимают "Чапаева и Пустоту". Называться будет Buddha's Little Finger.

----------

Чиффа (18.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Гораздо интересней было общаться с людьми, послужившими прототипами этого и других Пелевинских произведений. Я думаю режиссер и актеры как всегда все исказили до неузнаваемости  :Smilie:

----------


## Fuerth

Расскажите, кто это такие. Интересно. :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Интститут пчеловодства - реально существующая контора, занимающаяся политтехнологиями, как и сам Виктор Олегович... 
http://www.bee.ryazan.ru/

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Сергей Муай (30.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

Все что после Generation П можно отправить в корзину. Особенно "числа".
Сдулся Витя. Жаль.

З.Ы. сорокина - принудительно в кащенко. (типо - лозунг)

----------


## Дорждрак

:Smilie:   А вот как Пелевин даёт картину "обычного ума" современного продвинутого человека - который, по теории, является умом Будды:

  "Сначала ребята в красивых желтых комбинезонах закатали небо с ангелами ровным слоем кремового фона. Затем они включили диапроектор и обрисовали контуры спроецированного на стену изображения: получилась довольно грубая человеческая тень с непропорционально длинными ногами в обрамлении слов «гав!», «гав-гав!!» и «гав-гав-гав!!!», написанных самыми разными шрифтами – от веселого комиксного до мрачного готического. Эти разнокалиберные «гавы» покрыли всю стену, налезая друг на друга, а затем ребята в комбинезонах раскрасили их разными цветами, сверяясь с развернутыми на полу планшетами. Получилось красиво и интересно, похоже на какой-то яркий среднеазиатский орнамент – только, на взгляд Лены, все портила эта темная тень не то в шляпе, не то в фуражке. Было непонятно, что все это должно означать, пока художники не написали стихотворный эпиграф в верхнем углу стены и название композиции в нижнем. Эпиграф выглядел так:


    Ночь бездыханна. Псы вдали
    тишь рассекаютъ пестрымъ лаемъ.–
    Мы входимъ – я и тень моя.

       Севастополь, апрель 1919


    Называлась композиция «Набоков в Крыму»." (П5)

----------


## Denli

> Все что после Generation П можно отправить в корзину. Особенно "числа".
> Сдулся Витя. Жаль.
> 
> З.Ы. сорокина - принудительно в кащенко. (типо - лозунг)


Полностью согласен. Только называется это не "сдулся", а "исписался".
И не смотря на то, что исписался Виктор Олегович, находятся таки чудаки, которые приходят к буддизму через его литературу.
Иными словами: явлением искусства Пелевин не стал, но явлением культуры — в полной мере: многие через его книги стали лучше.

А про Сорокина тут и судить-рядить не о чем: клинический случай некрофилии, направленный в коммерческую струю. Некрофильское: как еще назвать общество, в котором читают Сорокина?

----------


## PampKin Head

Кому как, а мне многие вещи *после* Generation очень нравятся ("Священная книга оборотня", "Империя V", "Шлем ужаса. Креатифф о Тесее и Минотавре").

----------


## Fritz

Креатифф о Тесее так и вовсе рассказ про 12 нидан.))) Имхо.

----------


## Аньезка

Империя V мне больше всего понравилась.
А исчо... Зал поющих кариатид.  :Cool:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Полностью согласен. Только называется это не "сдулся", а "исписался".
> И не смотря на то, что исписался Виктор Олегович, находятся таки чудаки, которые приходят к буддизму через его литературу.
> Иными словами: явлением искусства Пелевин не стал, но явлением культуры — в полной мере: многие через его книги стали лучше.


А по-моему, просто сменил жанр  :Smilie:  Читать так-же увлекательно и невозможно оторваться - невыдыхающееся чувство юмора, острая наблюдательность, жесткая сатира. Одна из сторон буддизма - видеть вещи такими, какие они есть  :Smilie:  Через Пелевина к буддизму прийти можно так-же, как и через Салтыкова-Щедрина или Чехова. Только они сейчас не такие модные. К тому же, дискусии о масштабах творческого явления Пелевина уже ушли в прошлое - он прочно попал в классики русской литературы. Говорят, в школе изучают на литературе. Интересно - в обязательной программе или факультативно?

----------

Буль (01.10.2009), Марица (01.10.2009), Поляков (02.04.2009)

----------


## Kleon

Насколько я слышал, некоторые личности старой гвардии школы Кван Ум послужили прототипами для книги Чапаев и Пустота.

----------


## Fritz

И не только. Некоторые описываемые загородные события в некоторых рассказах имеют реальную основу.  :Wink:

----------


## Чиффа

Отличная новость для поклонников Виктора Пелевина: в 2009 году кинокомпания «Гарпастум» приступает к съёмкам фильма «А Хули» — экранизации романа, «Священная книга оборотня». Книгу, затрагивающую тему человека, оборотня-сверхчеловека и даже сверхоборотня, многие критики называют лучшим произведением писателя, сочетающим в себе глубину, лёгкость и экзистинцеальную безупречность подлинного шедевра.

И хоть бюджет картины будет неплохим для отечественного фильма — $25млн-$40млн — всё же есть опасения, что снять хорошее кино по книге Пелевина будет непросто. На сегодняшний день это вторая киноэкранизация книг Пелевина — первой была лента по роману «Generation П», выпуск которой планировался первоначально на декабрь 2007 года, потом был перенесён на 1 мая этого года, но теперь обещается, что состоится 22 января 2009 года. В картине Виктора Гинзбурга заняты актёры: Рената Литвинова, Михаил Ефремов, Андрей Панин, Алексей Подольский, Леонид Парфенов, Андрей Фомин.

Возвращаясь к «А Хули», напомним, а для не читавших книгу, поясним, что название фильма — это не один из вечных русских вопросов, а имя главной героини романа, оборотня-лисицы А Хули. Так она представляется в самом романе:
«Моё имя на самом деле очень красивое и не имеет отношения к своему русскому смыслу. “А Хули” по китайски означает “лиса А”. По аналогии с русскими именами можно сказать, что “А” — это мое имя, “Хули” — фамилия. Что я могу сказать в свое оправдание? Меня так звали ещё тогда, когда слов “а хули” вообще не было в русском языке, и самого русского языка тоже».

По материалам blog-o-kino.ru

----------

Aion (04.04.2009)

----------


## Дорждрак

ОМ ПЕЛЕВИН БХАГВАТЭ НАМО

----------


## Чиффа

Однажды самый загадочный русский писатель Виктор Пелевин звонил по телефону.
Он набрал номер и вскоре голос на другом конце линии ответил:
- Алло.
- Здравствуйте, это Виктор Пелевин, - представился литератор.
- Да, ладно! - недоверчиво ответил абонент и повесил трубку.
Пелевин не стал снова набирать номер, а вместо этого задумался:
«А я ли, вообще, звоню?».
Он взял мобильный телефон и набрал свой домашний номер.
Раздался звонок и Пелевин поднял трубку:
- Алло.
- Здравствуйте, это Виктор Пелевин, - представился литератор по мобильному телефону.
- Да, ладно! - недоверчиво ответил Пелевин по домашнему телефону и повесил трубку.
Больше в этот день он никому не звонил.

----------

Bob (09.10.2011), Eugene G. (09.04.2009), Влад К (17.12.2013), Шавырин (08.04.2009), Этэйла (01.10.2009)

----------


## Дорждрак

> Однажды самый загадочный русский писатель Виктор *Пелевин* звонил по телефону.
> Он набрал номер и вскоре голос на другом конце линии ответил:
> - Алло.
> - Здравствуйте, это Виктор *Пелевин*, - представился литератор.
> - Да, ладно! - недоверчиво ответил абонент и повесил трубку.
> *Пелевин* не стал снова набирать номер, а вместо этого задумался:
> «А я ли, вообще, звоню?».
> Он взял мобильный телефон и набрал свой домашний номер.
> Раздался звонок и *Пелевин* поднял трубку:
> ...



_Правильно. Шесть нидан, порождающих единичную санскару сознания_   :Big Grin:

----------

Чиффа (14.04.2009)

----------


## Чженсинь

Выходит новая книга Виктора Пелевина, называется - *t*.



Анонс:
"Мастер боевых искусств граф Т. пробирается в Оптину Пустынь. На пути ему встречается каббалистический демон Ариэль, который утверждает, что создал мир и самого графа Т. И это очень похоже на правду..."

Видимо тема книги как-то связана с Львом Толстым и его противостоянием христианству...

----------

Caddy (01.10.2009), Ersh (01.10.2009), Ho Shim (01.10.2009), Вангдраг (02.10.2009), Вова Л. (01.10.2009), Дмитрий Певко (01.10.2009), лесник (01.10.2009), Поляков (01.10.2009), Сергей А (01.10.2009), Чиффа (01.10.2009), Шавырин (01.10.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Жесть... Ариэль, наверное, тот самый, из рекламы стирального порошка в "Поколении П".

----------

Vega (01.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> На пути ему встречается каббалистический демон Ариэль, который утверждает, что создал мир и самого графа Т. И это очень похоже на правду..."


... от и узнаем, зачем Ариэль создал Оптину Пустынь. 

 :EEK!:

----------


## Чженсинь

*Реклама* новой книги на самом высоком уровне  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (01.10.2009), Ho Shim (01.10.2009), Вова Л. (01.10.2009), Чиффа (01.10.2009)

----------


## Viator

Творчество Виктора Пелевина очень ценю. Любымые произведения -"Чапаев и Пустота" и "Затворник и Шестипалый". Пытаясь осознать роман "Чапаев и Пустота", который при первом прочтении очень понравился красотой слога, но при этом остался совершенно загадочным в филосовском плане, постепенно открыл для себя буддизм, который теперь и исследую :-)

----------


## Шавырин

Искусный метод.
Браво!Виктор Олегович!  :Smilie:

----------

Чиффа (03.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Пробежался по сайтам, торгующим электронными вариантами: в продаже отсутствует. (((

Чума на головы уничтожающих наши леса!

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Пробежался по сайтам, торгующим электронными вариантами: в продаже отсутствует. (((
> 
> Чума на головы уничтожающих наши леса!


Да, я сам жду своей законнной бесплатной книги, но Литрес молчит.((

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, я сам жду своей законнной бесплатной книги, но Литрес молчит.((


Где то мелькала инфа: Литрес заключил соглашение, по которому электронные книжки будут появляться на месяц позже выхода убей-дерево-вариантов...

P.S. Хорошая задумка: купивший бумажную книгу получает код для однократного скачивания на Литресе...

----------


## Pavel

> Через Пелевина к буддизму прийти можно так-же, как и через Салтыкова-Щедрина или Чехова.


Некоторые считают, что к музыке можно так же прийти через Мумий Троль или Баха, но я думаю, что как-то по-разному. Тенденция от Чехова или Толстого к Пелевину та же, что от Баха к Лагутенко, или от Шекспира к Охлабыстину,  к сожалению...  :Frown:  Но такова действительность.  :Smilie:

----------

Шаман (05.10.2009)

----------


## Чженсинь

Бумажная версия появится в Библио-Глобусе 20 октября.
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/10/01/pelevin/

Надо понимать, что в других магазинах тогда же...

----------


## Чженсинь

> Некоторые считают, что к музыке можно так же прийти через Мумий Троль или Баха, но я думаю, что как-то по-разному. Тенденция от Чехова или Толстого к Пелевину та же, что от Баха к Лагутенко, или от Шекспира к Охлабыстину,  к сожалению...  Но такова действительность.


Странная у Вас действительность!
Не завидую...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Где то мелькала инфа: Литрес заключил соглашение, по которому электронные книжки будут появляться на месяц позже выхода убей-дерево-вариантов...


Плохо. Литрес теряет деньги, однако. Если после соглашения с Либрусеком ему оставался первый месяц больших продаж, то теперь только второй.))) А официальная пиратская копия новой книги будет доступна только через два месяца.))))

----------


## Pavel

> Странная у Вас действительность!
> Не завидую...


А мне нравится.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А я считаю, что Пелевин образца 90-х - куда более талантливый прозаик, чем Лев Николаевич. Сейчас, конечно, совсем другая история... Посмотрим, что за новая книга...

Кстати, вот эссе Святослава Логинова "О графах и графоманах, или Почему я не люблю Льва Толстого". Сам Логинов - автор блистательного "Многорукого бога далайна". Я уверен, что этот шедевр останется навсегда в анналах русской литературы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати, вот эссе Святослава Логинова "О графах и графоманах, или Почему я не люблю Льва Толстого". Сам Логинов - автор блистательного "Многорукого бога далайна". Я уверен, что этот шедевр останется навсегда в анналах русской литературы.


"Колодец" и "Свет в окошке" Логинова тоже безмерно нравятся...

----------


## Yuki

20 октября - единый первый официальный день продаж новой книги Пелевина. Во всех магазинах. В Москве, по краней мере.
Киоски/развалы, бывают, не соблюдают никаких дней и начинают продавать раньше.
И издательству, ессно, выгоднее сначала издать книгу в переплете.

----------


## PampKin Head

> 20 октября - единый первый официальный день продаж новой книги Пелевина. Во всех магазинах. В Москве, по краней мере.
> Киоски/развалы, бывают, не соблюдают никаких дней и начинают продавать раньше.
> И издательству, ессно, выгоднее сначала издать книгу в переплете.


от такие расклады...



> *Издательство ЭКСМО* купило крупнейший в Рунете магазин электронных книг Litres.ru, ранее принадлежавший руководителю проекта "Имхонет" Александру Долгину. Об этом сообщили "Вебпланете" источники, близкие к данным компаниям.
> 
> Детали сделки неизвестны, официальные представители ЭКСМО, "Литреса" и "Имхонета" отказались комментировать и сам факт сделки.

----------


## Yuki

На сколько я в курсе, там немного не такие расклады. 
Вероятно, что-то там Эксмо прикупило, но пока Эксмо - не владелец Литреса.
Обе стороны ничего официально не комментируют.
Хотя упомянутое выше издательство - один из самых крупных игроков на книжном рынке и пытается подмять под себя еще и торговлю в разных её вариантах.

----------


## Spirit

> А я считаю, что Пелевин образца 90-х - куда более талантливый прозаик, чем Лев Николаевич. Сейчас, конечно, совсем другая история... Посмотрим, что за новая книга...


Это сейчас Толстой, Достоевский и Некрасов - классики.

А в своё время вообще писали, именно - на злобу дня. 
Фёдор Михайлович вообще часто в контексте газетных и литературных дискуссий.

И вообще Достоевский был - игрок, причём тотальный, и без его страсти к игре его творчество понять невозможно.
Я думаю, что и его религиозный фанатизм - это игра, ему хотелось быть православным - может быть, но что-то не очень верится. Кстати - и его "эпилепсия" тоже судя по всему - игра. Врачи очень сомневаются - крайне нетипично, особенно по последствиям - последствия же печальны - человек деградирует. А у Достоевского профессионализм только повышается от романа к роману.

Некрасов тоже игрок , причём расчётливый и хладнокровный, а отличии, например, от профана в этом деле Пушкина. И вообще - или человек с большими проблемами, или вообще - без проблем. Например - демонстративно женился на проституке и всех видал в гробу на предмет общественного мнения, как говорится. И многое другое...

Кто Пелевин в этом смысле?
Наверное тоже игрок, но не в азартные, а логические игры - позиции, комбинации...
Ну, может поначалу и Нью-Васюки были, но сейчас - наверное уже гроссмейстер.

У меня создалось такое впечатление, что Пелевин конструирует сюжет, намечает общую схему развития, обдумывет персонажей. Может прикидывет некоторые ключевые эпизоды. Но сам процесс написания книг - достаточно короткий, то есть - он садится и пишет, когда произведение созревает - практически не останавливаясь от начала до конца, в тесении месяца-двух.

Отсюда и такой - разговорный стиль. 
Который мне, кстати, нравится. такое сочетание продуманности и без излишеств. Сохраняется непосредственность восприятия.

То есть - такая , если можно сказать - смысловая каллиграфия. Когда видны особенности движения кисточки или пера, но иероглифы или буквы выведены тренированной рукой.

----------


## Pavel

> А я считаю, что Пелевин образца 90-х - куда более талантливый прозаик, чем Лев Николаевич. Сейчас, конечно, совсем другая история... Посмотрим, что за новая книга....


Возможно, мне сложно судить о прозе при собственном пристратии к канцеляриту. Но Толстой мне интереснее как литератор, нежели как прозаик. Его язык никогда не был мне близок, впрочем, как и язык Пелевина. 




> Кстати, вот эссе Святослава Логинова "О графах и графоманах, или Почему я не люблю Льва Толстого".


Не смог осилить более нескольких абзацев данного эссе - слишком напоминает форумный треп, когда автор высказываний, критикуя ту или иную точку зрения, демонстрирует ту же самую, что критикует. Так и Логинов в данном эссе, взявшись за простую задачу критического рассмотрения очевидно бездарной писанины, увлекшись расшвыриванием камней, не замечает, что пишет тем же ляповатым языком. 

Вот пример его собственного литературного творчества - начало абзаца, когда одна мысль уже закончена и начата  новая: 


> Есть еще одна разновидность двусмысленности, когда несложно понять, что имел в виду автор. Однако, подобные ляпы еще более неприятны, нежели предыдущие. Психология читательского восприятия такова, что человек сохраняет в кратковременной памяти последнее из значащих слов, встретившихся в тексте, и соотносит его с ближайшим местоимением, если оно совпадает по грамматической форме.


Если бы автор эссе действительно имел неплохое представление о "психологии читателя", а не брался рассуждать о ней для красного словца, то он бы легко обнаружил в этой "психологии" способность абстрагироваться от строгого понимания написанного во имя сохранения общего контекстного смысла. Так читатель легко пропускает у Логинова ляп "двусмысленности, когда несложно понять", понимая, что автор на самом деле имел в виду "двусмысленности, когда сложно понять". Не очень читатель вздрагивает, когда автор текста заставляет его перейти от образа "двусмысленности", к образам "подобных ляпов" и "ляпов предыдущих". Сканируя в памяти все ранее сказанное, читатель легко догадывается об общей тенденции повествования - "сейчас мне сообщат что-то еще более интересное", а уж чему какие ляпы подобны или в какой они последовательности и по каким причинам читателем опускается как словесный мусор, спонтанно возникший по тексту.

Таким образом наряду с недоканцеляритом графа Толстого в данном эссе легко обнаруживается все тот же недоканцелярит, но уже критикующего его за графоманство Логвинова.

Но если все-таки отвлечься от обсуждения языка, который, еще раз напомню, не близок мне ни толстовский ни пелевинский, то Толстой интересен мне как личность, олицетворяющая в себе некий культурный уровень. Пелевин так же олицетворяет собой  некий другой культурный уровень, который отличен от толстовского. Тенденция общих культурных преобразований в литературе не отлична от общих культурных преобразований в обществе. Степень востребуемости Толстого в свое время и Пелевина в свое лишь тому подтверждение. Таким же образом дело обстоит в музыке, живописи, кинематографе. А уж какой культурный пласт "лучше" или "хуже" - это лишь вопрос признания или не признания существующей востребуемости.

----------


## Pavel

> Отсюда и такой - разговорный стиль. 
> Который мне, кстати, нравится. такое сочетание продуманности и без излишеств. Сохраняется непосредственность восприятия.


Я бы охарактеризовал такую стилистику как некий аналог литературного киносценария. При этом хочется особо отметить, что такой по форме киносценарий характерен для "муви" в жанре близком к "экшн". Излишеством становится по сути все, что не отражает действия или не конструирует интригу. Пелевинская литература для тех, кто способен чутко реагировать на анекдоты, построенные на попытках слушателя "угадать развязку". Даже мысли и идеи в пелевинском изложении превращаются в сюжетную интригу, занимательный повод для игры воображения и интеллекта. Не типичный, но все-таки образец "бульварного чтива", востребуемого в метро, автобусах, на работе теми, кому не интересна их работа. Не типичность выбранного  "поля действия" легко преодолевается именно непритязательной формой изложения, успешно формируя желаемый коммерческий спрос. Привыкшее к чатовско-форумному языку ухо легко принимает литературную аскезу Пелевина, позволяя своему владельцу с головой окунуться в сюжетную линию "киноромана".  :Smilie:  ... литературная "Ванесса Мэй" - "Бах в трусах", такой домашний, близкий и понятный.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

А в чем должен быть Бах? Наверное, в страничных "описаниях дуба", перемежающихся тоннами текста на французском...

Нам, пацакам, недоступно наслаждение искуством...

P.S. Ежели чего, то... Роланд Барт. Семиотика + 



> Разве ваша душа не есть *бедность и грязь и жалкое довольство собою*?
> 
> Поистине, человек - это грязный поток. Надо быть морем, чтобы принять в себя грязный поток и не сделаться нечистым.
> 
> Смотрите, я учу вас о сверхчеловеке: он - это море, где может потонуть ваше великое презрение.

----------


## Spirit

2Pavel

Бах в трусах?
Почему бы и нет. Только в спортивных. В боксёрских.
Причём - ключевое слово - Бах.

 :Smilie: 

Пелевинские тексты - это  напор.

Теперь - фон для чтения. Ну, вполне допускаю - в гуще городской суеты. И опять же - почему бы и нет? Или - да?
Чем плоха атмосфера?
А как читают "настоящие" книги?

Всё более чем в порядке!

 :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А как читают "настоящие" книги?


Сбежав в деревню, обрюхатив всех соседских девок и построив школу для свои незаконнорожденных по округе чад... на сеновале...

Как то вот так: http://anti-pov.livejournal.com/18017.html ("он мне интересен как личность")

----------

Вангдраг (06.10.2009)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Сравнение Пелевина со Львом Николаичем глупо - нет в первом сложного слога, нет во втором родных нам реалий - так считаю я, пусть даже и становясь глупым из-за собственного совершения сравнительного акта над этими двумя писателями; все же, и тот и другой стали для меня, каждый в свое время, Учителями, литературными и духовными - бессмысленно спорить о сущностях их свершений, они - неотделимая часть русской культуры, но в разных ее областях.

----------


## Karadur

Да и вообще неправильно сравнивать писателей. Даже писателей одной эпохи трудно сравнивать, не то что разных эпох.

----------


## Pavel

> Да и вообще неправильно сравнивать писателей. Даже писателей одной эпохи трудно сравнивать, не то что разных эпох.


Неправильно потому что трудно?

Однако речь шла не столько о сравнении конкретных писателей, сколько о сравнении эпох и выявлении тенденции к тем или иным изменениям. Именно в этом ключе употреблялись имена Толстого и Пелевина, Логутенко и Баха. Эти имена соответствуют прежде всего эпохе, а написанное ими спросу читателя и слушателя. Интересен сам спрос...

----------


## Pavel

> Сбежав в деревню, обрюхатив всех соседских девок и построив школу для свои незаконнорожденных по округе чад... на сеновале...


За что я Вас, P*u*mpkin Head, всегда любил и люблю, так это за нерастраченное желание и возрастающее умение подбросить дрожжей (сплетен) в общественный словесный нужник (интернет).

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Неправильно потому что трудно?
> 
> Однако речь шла не столько о сравнении конкретных писателей, сколько о сравнении эпох и выявлении тенденции к тем или иным изменениям. Именно в этом ключе употреблялись имена Толстого и Пелевина, Логутенко и Баха. Эти имена соответствуют прежде всего эпохе, а написанное ими спросу читателя и слушателя. Интересен сам спрос...


В нашей эпохе дело Баха продолжают многие другие композиторы, сочиняющие в более близком жанре, начиная с моего учителя музыки, писавшего для меня этюды, и заканчивая такими гигантами, как тот же Becker, Porra, Corea... Попсня, пусть и советская или постсоветская, мало применима здесь.
Последователей Толстого, конечно, в разы меньше. Вообще, писателей-реалистов, и тем более хороших писателей-реалистов, осталось мало. И они вымирают, к моему сожалению, хоть и не отношу себя к ним.)))

----------


## Pavel

> В нашей эпохе дело Баха продолжают многие другие композиторы, сочиняющие в более близком жанре, ...


Позволю себе не согласиться. В большинстве случаев не только жанр сменился, но и сама направленность дела. Меняется спрос и вместе с ним меняются жанры, средства выражения и направленность искусства. Музыка Баха писалась как духовная музыка, продиктованная спросом и прошедшая этим спросом соответствующий отбор. Этим спросом и продиктовано "дело Баха". Штрауссы писали светскую танцевальную музыку, и этот спрос определил "дело Штрауссов". "Музыка" Пелевина продиктована спросом "чтива для метрополитенов", чем и определяется "дело Пелевина". 

Искусство за рамками хозрасчета ведет к трансформации сознания. В рамках хозрасчета искусство трансформируется в "порнографию". "Порнография" - это не форма, это материализованное отражение потребности к физическому удовлетворению.  Деградация искусства в условиях окупаемости очевидна. Пелевин - это очевидно удачный коммерческий проект, а следовательно очередной осиновый кол и в дело Баха, и в дело Достоевского или Шекспира. 

"Неврастения Толстого" или "психоз Достоевского" ценны, ибо выводят читателя за рамки личных устоявшихся норм созерцания окружающей действительности. Драматизм личных переживаний авторов, балансирующих на пике суицидального синдрома, дает им способности, а читателю новые возможности. Такие авторы берут на себя риски выхода за пределы стереотипов сознания, подтягивая читателя к пограничным состояниям душевных и духовных переживаний. И если в "Крейцеровой сонате" герой волею судьбы делится своими откровениями именно в поезде, легко находя "благодарных слушателей", то сегодня его откровения устарели для метро или  самолета - "пассажир нынче не тот", какой-то вечно молодой, как комсомолец. Но так ли уместно говорить об устаревании тем или форм в условиях инфантилизма читателя?

----------

Vega (06.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Видел в метро читающих как Толстого, так и Достоевского...

----------


## Ho Shim

> Некоторые считают, что к музыке можно так же прийти через Мумий Троль или Баха, но я думаю, что как-то по-разному. Тенденция от Чехова или Толстого к Пелевину та же, что от Баха к Лагутенко, или от Шекспира к Охлабыстину,  к сожалению...  Но такова действительность.


Действительность _такова_ ни к сожалению, ни к счастью. Она такова, какова она есть.  :Smilie:  А уж наше отношение к Пелевину, это, конечно, личная действительность каждого из нас. Не помню, писали-ли об этом Толстой с Достоевским, но у Пелевина об этом сплошь и рядом.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Видел в метро читющих как Толстого, так и Достоевского...


С Шекспиром ознакомился на нелюбимой работе, а Басё был прочитан в метро  :Smilie:

----------

Тао (26.08.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Почему настоящее искусство не может быть успешным коммерческим проектом? Почитайте письма великих композиторов и писателей: денежные вопросы их весьма интересовали. Достоевский вообще был первым русским литератором-профи, жившим исключительно на гонорары. Отсюда некоторая неряшливость его прозы: жёсткие сроки подгоняли. Хотя в любом случае до мастерства таких прозаиков, как Лесков, Мельников-Печерский, Чехов, Бунин, Шмелёв, и Достоевскому, и Толстому далеко. Прозу Толстого, кроме новаторских "Севастопольских рассказов", вообще не переношу.

Что касается эссе Логинова: извините, Павел, но мне кажется, что оно куда яснее и изящнее по языку, чем ваша ответная критика.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ка

Бунин, о, да!) всех люблю читать классиков, неспешно. Нами любимые классики - крутые мужики, большие фантазеры  :Smilie:

----------


## Ка

Пелевину надо лет на 20 завязать со всеми делами, особенно с писанием книжек.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Видел в метро читающих как Толстого, так и Достоевского...


Я тоже видел крабов с тремя клешнями и лягушек с двумя головами и даже не сошел с ума от этого.

----------


## Pavel

> Действительность _такова_ ни к сожалению, ни к счастью. Она такова, какова она есть.  А уж наше отношение к Пелевину, это, конечно, личная действительность каждого из нас. Не помню, писали-ли об этом Толстой с Достоевским, но у Пелевина об этом сплошь и рядом.


Я тоже у Толстого или Достоевского такого не припомню, скорее наоборот - жуткие душевные муки от беспрестанных тщетных попыток изменить действительность. Только вот мудрость в духе "жизнь такова, какова она есть и больше не какова" уж как-то сильно отдает школьными беседами на перемене за углом во время перекура. 

Недавно посмотрел фильм Ларса фон Триера "Антихрист". Серьезный подход к этой мысли ("природа человеческая такова и больше не какова"), не на уровне бульварного чтива. Так и автор на пару месяцев в психушку после съемок фильма угодил - слишком серьезно эту мысль попытался пережить... А если бы не так, то .... вышла бы пелевинщина, журнал "Огонек".

----------


## Pavel

> Почему настоящее искусство не может быть успешным коммерческим проектом?


Дмитрий, я не высазывал такой мысли. Наоборот, утверждал, что искусство всегда является "коммерческим проектом". Лишь указывал на то, что "новое поколение выбирает Pepsi" (пардон, Пелевина). А Бах, участвовал в конкурсах на право стать церковным органистом и композитором, чтобы иметь средства к существованию - верно. В том и разница, что в одном случае средства к существованию дает духовенство под соответствующий заказ, а в другом случае "матрос Железняк" или Pumpkin-головый... Как сказал Жак Дюкло, "скажи мне, кто тебя хвалит, и я скажу, кем ты стал".

Дмитрий, будучи человеком не по наслышке знающим о литературе или музыке, Вы легко проследите как и там, и там меняются содержания и формы, вызывающие массовый спрос. Современники Штрауссов стеснялись за легковесность и направленность их музыки, которая все-таки манит...  :Smilie:  Это как до сих пор совсем не каждому хотелось бы признаться в манящем воздействии на него порно. Сегодня Штрауссы - это не развлекаловка, а классика симфорнической музыки, можно сказать "элитарное" искусство. "Пепсикольный гегемонизм" процветает, ибо изменились формы экономических взаимоотношений между людьми, и сегодня плательщиком является конечный потребитель, посему маркетинг диктует ориентацию на ум гегемона. Вы прекрасно помните объемы той полемики, которая велась среди музыкантов при переходе с "винила" на цифровой формат CD. Сколько "научных" статей вышло с бесконечным количеством формул и теорем чебышева, доказывавших, что такой переход ведет к потере качества звука, а следовательно не стоит его совершать... А жизнь поставила все на свои места. Гегемон перешел на MP3 с любой степенью пожимки, т.к. то, что он слушает, не может потерять "качества звука" да еще и в его - слушателя - "ушах".



> Что касается эссе Логинова: извините, Павел, но мне кажется, что оно куда яснее и изящнее по языку, чем ваша ответная критика.


Дима, перестаньте, я же не пишу эссе... Но непримину согласиться, что совершенно очевидно на фоне "албанского" (и моего в том числе) язык Логинова в данном эссе выглядит изящно. Однако не без собственных ляпов, на которые я столь неизящно указал.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Я тоже у Толстого или Достоевского такого не припомню, скорее наоборот - жуткие душевные муки от беспрестанных тщетных попыток изменить действительность.


Это не аргумент, искренний идиотизм это всё равно идиотизм, а болезненность Достоевского может быть ближе стилистики Пелевина лишь по тем причинам, на основе которых, оценка уровня "культурности" и "значимости" не серьёзна. Для меня, терзания Достоевского и постмодернизм Пелевина не имеют особой ценности, но Пелевин хотя бы смешной.

----------


## Pavel

Ко всему выше уже сказанному и строго по теме хотелось бы выразить свое отношение к Пелевину. Замечательный прозаик и верный буддист. Как хорошо, что есть достойные люди, доносящие Дхарму до сознания столь испорченных христианством сограждан. Побольше бы таких великих писателей, настоящих человековедов и талантливых сказителей. Долгих лет ему жизни и неутомимости на литературном поприще.

----------

Garb (07.10.2009)

----------


## Spirit

Пелевин стал знаменит и, что очень важно, читаем без всяких рекламных кампаний - явных или скрытых, не является персонажем на телевидении или других СМИ, не имеет никаких персональных передач или колонок, редко даёт интервью.

То есть его успех - чисто творческий. Причём не связанный с литературной экплуатацией паталогий и пороков.

Можно сказать - это исключительный случай из исключительных случаев.

Что радует, что книга написанная буддистом находит отклик в обществе, причём у интеллектуальной части. Это означает, что есть в обществе ментальные предпосылки для восприятия буддийской культуры. Тем более, что большинство не имеет буддийского образования, буддийской практики, может даже воспринимает книги Пелевениа как вариант абсурдистской прозы. Но интерес, проявляемый к творчеству писателя позволяет сделать вывод, что существует некоторая предрасположенность у части читателей к тому, что всегда присутсвует в этих книгах.

Ну кто ещё издаётся тиражом 150000 экземпляров, да ещё и без рекламы?...

----------

Garb (07.10.2009), Леонид Ш (25.06.2010), Марица (07.10.2009), Читтадхаммо (07.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я тоже видел крабов с тремя клешнями и лягушек с двумя головами и даже не сошел с ума от этого.


Это к вопросу о чтиве в метро...

----------


## Pavel

> Это к вопросу о чтиве в метро...


Pumpkin, я бы с огромным удовольствием обсудил с Вами и чтиво для метро, и чтиво для буддистов, и высокохудожественное чтиво, и интеллектуальное, и духовное... в отдельной теме. Но господин Ерш посчитал такую тему не соответствующей тематике "Общего форума" и удалил ее. Так что, придется обсуждать лишь трехглавых лягушек как символ чего угодно и где угодно увиденного. Вы увидели в метро, а я в лесу. Но не стоит отклоняться от темы, а то могут и забанить.

Возвращаясь к теме, я бы хотел отметить, что яркие, художественные образы Котовского и Чапаева из выдающегося произведения "Чапаев и пустота" настолько в свое время потрясли меня, что я начал активные поиски другой дзэн-буддийской литературы, чтобы пополнить уже полученные знания и расширить представления о дзэн. Мне удалось купить несколько увесистых книг Д.Т. Судзуки, которые стали вторым вводным этапом моего продвижения в буддизм. 

Конечно, Судзуки чуть было меня не напугал своим сложным, заумным языком философа-публициста. В какой-то момент я даже ощутил некоторое разочарование. Подумалось, неужели это все и есть Путь к Пустоте?.. Но потом я понял, что в отличии от практика Пелевина Д.Т. Судзуки просто теоретик. Этим и объясняется столь гигантская разница в слоге и смысле. Как мне повезло, что я столкнулся именно с талантом настоящего практика Пелевина прежде всего, который знает на деле, как донести до непосвященного читателя сложные идеи Дхармы. Это не теоретизирующий буддолог или популяризатор дзэн типа Д.Т. Судзуки.

У меня есть предложение: давайте создадим благотворительный фонд и откроем счет в банке, а потом обратимся ко всем заинтересованным в распространении буддизма в России людям Мира, чтобы перечисляли на этот счет деньги. Назовем этот фонд именем Пелевина и  посвятим его деятельность распространению его книг еще большим тиражем, чем сам автор может себе позволить. Да и он сможет не отвлекаться на издательскую деятельность, а полностью посвятить свой талант делу распространения Дхармы. Мне кажется, что было бы целесообразно такой фонд создать при Питерском отделении Кван Ум.

----------

Vega (07.10.2009)

----------


## лесник

> Недавно посмотрел фильм Ларса фон Триера "Антихрист". Серьезный подход к этой мысли ("природа человеческая такова и больше не какова"), не на уровне бульварного чтива. Так и автор на пару месяцев в психушку после съемок фильма угодил - слишком серьезно эту мысль попытался пережить... А если бы не так, то .... вышла бы пелевинщина, журнал "Огонек".


Он не после, он до съемок в лечебнице был и во время съемок балансировал на грани, оно и чувствуется по фильму.

----------


## Pavel

> Он не после, он до съемок в лечебнице был и во время съемок балансировал на грани, оно и чувствуется по фильму.


Он всю свою жизнь балансирует на грани, что видно по его фильмам. Мятежная душа... Вот в чьих фильмах показаны страдания. "Антихрист" - квинтисенция страданий человеческих по мнению Триера, заложенная в природе жизни. Такой очень буддийский фильм, но не про Дхарму, к сожалению. 

Триера бы с Пелевиным познакомить, чтобы они совместный фильм сняли. Пелевин бы сценарий написал, а Триер бы снял по этому сценарию что-нибудь с Кэтрин Денев в главной роли, а песни бы пела.... Эх мечты, мечты... Заодно бы Пелевин Триеру депрессию подлечил, приучив к медитативной практике.

----------


## Spirit

Да, увлекательное занятие - прикидывать, уто бы мог Пелевина экранизировать!

Наверное из иностранцев действительно - фон Триер. 

А в России? Вероятнеее всего  - Балабанов.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

Да, тут осенью обещали закончить экранизацию "Поколнения П". Трейлеры даже были уже в сети.

----------


## лесник

Вообще, Пелевина уже экранизируют, как Хо Шим заметил http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0459748/

А давно еще выходила корометражка по рассказам Пелевина, там, где дети в лагере друг другу страшилки рассказывают про красное знамя и пр.

Что касается потенциальных режиссеров, то, мне кажется, и Триер, и Балабанов настолько далеки от творчества Пелевина, что о них я бы в последнюю очередь вспомнил. Мне кажется, это должны быть братья Вачовски :-0)

----------

Pavel (08.10.2009), Сауди (29.01.2010)

----------


## Spirit

Судя по трейлеру, это по стилю - киноиллюстрация к роману. Удачная или нет - вывод после просмотра фильма.

А есть ещё, так сказать - киновариант. Не - по мотивам. А схожее по сути, но кинематографическими методами. Всё-таки жанры то разные.

----------


## Spirit

Вачовски - коммерсанты. Первую Матрицу вытянул режиссёр. А в продолжениях - всё стало на свои места.

Режиссёр желательно и хорошо чтобы был именно далёк в предидущем своём опыте, чтобы шаблонов меньше было, но - всё понимал!


 :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (29.08.2012)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вачовски - коммерсанты. Первую Матрицу вытянул режиссёр.


Режиссёр это некто третий?

----------


## Spirit

2Иван Ран

Пардон, перепутал с другим фильмом.

Тем не менее - в данном случае коммерческий подход оказался на удивление уместным. То есть коммерциализация отношений - это действительно способствует , так сказать, "матричным" отношениям.

А Пелевин пишет в общественном аспекте - о политике. Это во многом превосходит коммерческий подход...

Кстати, интересный опыт перевода коммерческой проблематики в политическую - "смешной перевод" Гоблина "Шматрица"...

----------


## Pavel

> А Пелевин пишет в общественном аспекте - о политике. Это во многом превосходит коммерческий подход...
> Кстати, интересный опыт перевода коммерческой проблематики в политическую - "смешной перевод" Гоблина "Шматрица"...


Хорошую идею Вы подсказали. Если уж выйдет на зарубежные экраны какой-нибудь роман Пелевина, то делать его надо для иностранцев в "гоблинском" переводе. С чувством юмора, как известно, у них очень плохо. Надо перевод как-то адаптировать  до уровня "шматрицы", чтобы смогли уловить утонченный пелевинский стиль изложения мыслей о вечном. В противном случае весь талант Пелевина для них может остаться "за кадром", и будет обидно и затратно.



> Что касается потенциальных режиссеров, то, мне кажется, и Триер, и Балабанов настолько далеки от творчества Пелевина, что о них я бы в последнюю очередь вспомнил. Мне кажется, это должны быть братья Вачовски :-0)


Действительно, Триер крайне далек от Пелевина, в смысле ему глубоких пелевинских идей не догнать. Не знаю, кто такие братья Вачовски, но из обсуждения догадался, что режиссеры "Матрицы". Если это так, то согласен, лучшей режиссуры и понимания на уровне духовной близости Пелевину трудно найти. Это был бы киношедевр, согласен. Жаль только языковые и межгосударственные границы внесут свои коррективы, а то бы Дхарма распространилась не хуже "Матрицы" в массах не только России, но и по всему миру. Под такое бы кино да еще и бюджет "Матрицы", актерский состав, спецэффекты (!!!), 3D-графику, и опять же "гоблинский перевод" для иностранцев... Эх, несбыточные мечты...

----------


## Spirit

С чего это подумал, что первую Матрицу поставил Дэвид Финчер? Кстати, ещё один иностранный режиссёр, который мог бы поставить пелевинскую прозу, особенно ЧиП.
У него уже есть опыт постановки прозы в буддийском контексте. Я имею в виду  - Бойцовский клуб. Кстати, идейная основа первоисточника - романа Чака Поланика, это ассоциации с христианством, там в конце главный герой пребывает в раю и беседует с богом (соответственно - в психбольнице и с главврачом) и собирается совершить второе пришествие !

Впрочем, возможно для режиссёра это тема исчерпана.

В любом случае - пелевинская проза почему-то "засиделась" без экранизации, но тут виноваты местные режиссёры и продюссеры - это большая ошибка проходить мимо такой прозы. А ставят у нас  вместо этого всякую дрянь.

----------


## Pavel

Дмитрий Кармапенко заинтриговал новым для меня литературным именем Логинова, поэтому как-то захотелось познакомиться с его творчеством. Для начала обнаружил его персональную интернет страницу и решил почитать, что он пишет сам о себе.
Первый же из прочитанных авторских текстов (всего один абзац) стал для меня и последним.



> Новости
> 
> У Святослава Логинова сейчас проблемы со связью, у него нет интернета, и поэтому писатель не может отвечать на задаваемые вами вопросы, все желающие могут помочь писателю, для этого напишите письмо главному редактору "Русской Фантастики" Дмитрию Ватолину по адресу dmitriy@rusf.ru
> 
> Об авторе
> 
> Краткая автобиография Святослава Логинова 
> 
> Родился я 9 октября 1951 года. Чтобы родить меня, мама зачем-то съездила в Уссурийск Приморский (в ту пору -- Ворошилов), но уже в возрасте восьми месяцев я вернулся в Петербург (в ту пору -- Ленинград), где и живу безвылазно. В школе учился ни шатко, ни валко; как обычно бывает с русскими мальчиками -- способности замечательные, но лень-матушка раньше меня родилась. Этой оригинальной особенностью я страдаю до сегодняшнего дня. О том, что на свете существуют писатели, в ту пору я и не подозревал, искренне полагая, что все писатели давно повешены в кабинетах литературы. По этой причине чуть было не стал химиком, окончив химическую школу, а затем и химический факультет ПГУ (в ту пору -- ЛГУ). Средний балл при учёбе в университете был у меня 3,95, ибо, во-первых, лень-матушка раньше меня родилась, а во-вторых, слишком много времени и сил уходило на писание фантастических рассказов (а вы думали -- на девушек и водку, да?). Кстати, мой третий рассказ назывался "Лень-матушка или У кого что болит".


Замечательный чистый слог маститого прозаика. Странно только, что он не назвал свой третий рассказ "Лень-матушка раньше меня родилась" - явно напрашивалось, а краткую свою биограпфию "В ту пору". Ну а такой шедевр словестного макстерства как "мама уехала меня рожать в Уссурийск, но уже через восемь месяцев я вернулся в Петербург" действительно, как Вы Дмитрий верно заметили по поводу, правда, другого его произведения уверен 


> останется навсегда в анналах русской литературы.


Для справки, поскольку это от моего дома в часе езды на автомобиле, есть город Уссурийск в Приморском крае, а не город Уссурийск Приморский.

P.S. Совершенно случайно с копированием первого абзаца из автобиографии Логинова внедрилась "Новость" с его странички - чудесная новость, равно как и обращение "ко всем желающим помочь", которые характеризуют автора.

Извините, что слегка отвлекся от темы отношения к Пелевину, но нельзя же без примеров истинного литературного мастерства обойтись в такой теме, где обсуждается искусство прозаика. 

Возвращаясь к Пелевину, хочу выразить солидарное сочувствие автору рассуждений о том, что 


> пелевинская проза почему-то "засиделась" без экранизации, но тут виноваты местные режиссёры и продюссеры - это большая ошибка проходить мимо такой прозы. А ставят у нас вместо этого всякую дрянь.


 Думаю, что такое положение дел обусловлено деградацией российской культуры и в результате ее ориентацией на Запад. Российские кинематографисты, увлекшись блеском столь обильно разбрасывамого Голливудом "конфетти", а так же высокой ликвидностью низкосортного маркетингориентированного формотворчества, рассчитанного на недоразвитого буржуа, упустили из вида не только Пелевина как замечательного прозаика, но и саму идею продвижения в массы кристаллов восточной многонациональной культуры. А в результате - тотальный (в круговую) экранизированный ширпотреб и "засидевшаяся без экранизации Пелевинская проза". Однако, мой оптимизм подсказывает мне, что в ближайшем будущем картина изменится. Нарастающее влияние буддизма на развитие всего человечества сдвинет и этот российский камень с мертвой точки. А там и до экранизаций на уровне ведущих мировых кинематографических студий, а может и самого Голливуда рукой подать. И это вам не прожекты в духе "Москва-Васюки", а реальное ощущение действительности, как она есть.

----------


## Чженсинь

Чтобы объективно (по возможности) сравнить Толстого и Пелевина, надо хотя бы  пожить с ними в реальном времени, а затем отдалиться от них в будущее. Понятно , что первое невозможно для Толстого, а второе для Пелевина (пока невозможно). Тем более, что последний, как видится,  далеко еще не все написал, что ему суждено...
А приравнивать Пелевина к современной поп-культуре - это, ИМХО, явное непонимание творчества этого автора.

Кстати, Толстой, насколько я знаю, один из любимых писателей Виктора Олеговича. И последняя книга Пелевина судя по всему и о Толстом тоже...

----------


## Aion

Лев Николаевич, в отличие от Виктора Олеговича, не делал денег на политтехнологиях...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Лев Николаевич, в отличие от Виктора Олеговича, не делал денег на политтехнологиях...


http://anti-pov.livejournal.com/18017.html

А что плохого в деньгах от политтехнологий?

----------


## Aion

> А что плохого в деньгах от политтехнологий?


Всё.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Для начала обнаружил его персональную интернет страницу и решил почитать, что он пишет сам о себе.
> Первый же из прочитанных авторских текстов (всего один абзац) стал для меня и последним.


Очень странный способ судить о писателе. Вы не пробовали оценивать Пушкина по его дневникам, письмам и черновикам? Не говоря уже о Достоевском.

----------


## Pavel

> Очень странный способ судить о писателе. Вы не пробовали оценивать Пушкина по его дневникам, письмам и черновикам? Не говоря уже о Достоевском.


Дмитрий, ну к чему эти подмены. Авторская публикация для всеобщего обозрения собственной автобиографии - это не дневник, письмо или черновик. Нет ничего странного в попытках судить о художнике по его автопортрету. Так же не вижу ничего странного в суждении о человеке по его поступку. Например, если он обращается к общественности с просьбой помочь ему (уж не ведаю каким способом) восстановить ему интернет-связь путем написания письма какому-то "дяде", то это поступок, который вполне дает представление о личности просящего. Если человек не знает правильное название города, в котором родился, но при этом считает возможным публично сообщать о своем рождении в этом городе, то это характеризует его как человека действительно и ленивого, но еще и безответственного. Куда более странно объявлять в качестве единственного способа судить о прозаике по его произведениям, написанным для детей. Почему, например, не для шахтеров или театральных артистов, женщин или негров?..  

Да, ладно уж, Вы считаете Логинова достойным писателем, а Толстого - графоманом . Это Ваше право. Я кругом встречаю людей, которые считают Высоцкого или Гребенщикова величайшими поэтами современности, чьи имена навеки вписаны в историю отечественной культуры. Не мудрено, что и Пелевин в этой культуре занял самое достойное место. Культура изменчива, как сексуальная ориентация.  :Smilie:  Но культура кроме того, что может быть массовой, еще и строго индивидуальна. Это дает возможность каждому выбирать, к какой культуре преобщаться. Вы, как я понимаю, нацелены на культуру "тыквоголовых" гегемонов. Ваше право. Обещаю, что сподвижникам Вашим будет несчесть числа.

----------


## Сергей А

> Я кругом встречаю людей, которые считают Высоцкого или Гребенщикова величайшими поэтами современности, чьи имена навеки вписаны в историю отечественной культуры. Не мудрено, что и Пелевин в этой культуре занял самое достойное место. Культура изменчива, как сексуальная ориентация.  Но культура кроме того, что может быть массовой, еще и строго индивидуальна. Это дает возможность каждому выбирать, к какой культуре преобщаться. Вы, как я понимаю, нацелены на культуру "тыквоголовых" гегемонов. Ваше право. Обещаю, что сподвижникам Вашим будет несчесть числа.


Вы занимаете сугубо субьективную позицию ничего при этом не предоставив в противоположность Пелевину, Гребенщикову и др. А кого Вы считаете достойными носителями современной культурной традиции в поэзии и прозе? Давайте попробуем рассмотреть их творчество!
ИМХО Пелевин, Ерофеев, Сорокин, Елизаров хотите Вы этого или нет в ближайшем будущем войдут в учебники русской литературы, а в далеком будущем - в каноны русскоязычной прозы конца 20 - начала 21 века.
Как и Высоцкий с Гребенщиковым в качестве поэтов-песенников, очень точно передавших настроение этой эпохи. 
Попробуйте привести более значимые примеры, которые на Ваш взгляд остануться в истории.

А называть кого-либо тыквоголовыми гегемонами по меньшей мере некрасиво. Пусть даже Вы и пренебрежительно относитесь к поклонникам "массовой культуры", коих в мире 99,(9)%. Интересно, что Вы имеете в виду под "строго индивидуальной" культурой? Какой-то маргинальностью попахивает. Это закрытые от тыквоголовых гегемонов чтения непризнаных гениев что ли? Или написание любовных стихов Ей и только Ей?

П.С.
Я инженер на сотню рублей,
И больше я не получу.
Мне двадцать пять, и я до сих пор
Не знаю, чего хочу.
И мне кажется, нет никаких оснований
Гордиться своей судьбой,
Но если б я мог выбирать себя,
Я снова бы стал собой.

Мне двадцать пять, и десять из них
Я пою, не зная, о чем.
И мне так сложно бояться той,
Что стоит за левым плечом;
И пускай мои слова не ясны,
В этом мало моей вины;
Но что до той, что стоит за плечом,
Перед нею мы все равны.

Может статься, что завтра стрелки часов
Начнут вращаться назад,
И тот, кого с плачем снимали с креста,
Окажется вновь распят.
И нежные губы станут опять
Искать своего Христа;
Но я пел, что пел, и хотя бы в том
Совесть моя чиста.

Я счастлив тем, как сложилось все,
Даже тем, что было не так.
Даже тем, что ветер в моей голове,
И в храме моем бардак.
Я просто пытался растить свой сад
И не портить прекрасный вид;
И начальник заставы поймет меня,
И беспечный рыбак простит.

(с) БГ

Я не знаю ничего подобного в поэзии, что смого бы настолько точно отобразить *моё личное* послеинститутское настроение. Я тоже закончил факультет прикладной математики, правда лет на 15 позже БГ. 

П.П.С.
Кстати, со Львом Николаевичем имхо тоже палка перегнута. Он может "строго индивидуально" :Wink:  нравиться или не нравиться, но считать, что весь мир ошибается, признавая его гениальным- явный перебор. Тем более на основании ооочень сомнительных источников.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (09.10.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Вы, как я понимаю, нацелены на культуру "тыквоголовых" гегемонов. Ваше право.


Попрошу без хамства и оценок моего культурного уровня.
Известный литературовед Роднянская не гнушается серьёзным изучением творчества Пелевина - должно быть, она тоже пишет свои эссе и исследования для "гегемонов" (непонятно, правда, что вы хотели сказать, употребляя здесь это слово).

К слову, у БГ и Высоцкого не всё равноценно (как и у классиков, между прочим), но оба стали выдающимися русскими поэтами своего времени. А местами поднимаются до таких высот, что смело можно назвать и великими.

Не люблю Толстого и давно разлюбил Достоевского. Это великие писатели, если оценивать их по меркам русской культурной традиции, в которой писателя воспринимают не столько как литератора, сколько как "учителя жизни" (интересно, что и Пелевин стал заложником этой традиции). Но оба - посредственные или даже никакие прозаики и, скажем так, в плане морали и духовности отнюдь не образцы для подражания, несмотря на все свои декларации. Толстой к тому же прямолинейный и нудный дидактик. А сравнивать Пелевина с Толстым - всё равно что сравнивать самого Толстого с протопопом Аввакумом. Разные эпохи, разные жанры, стили и само представление о роли писателя.

Куда больше ценю других русских прозаиков того времени, которые гораздо лучше умели писать, гораздо лучше знали русский язык и быт. И вообще были более гармоничными личностями, без метания от одной крайности к другой и разрывания рубашки на груди. Лесков тоже и "духовен", и по-своему дидактичен, и весьма важные проблемы поднимает в своих произведениях, но всё это у него получается без претензий на учительство.

И напоследок ещё раз о культурном уровне. Лев Толстой непринуждённо использовал в общении мат и своей манерой речи шокировал даже такого знатока жизни российских низов, как Горький. Горький во время первого визита в Ясную Поляну был глубоко оскорблён тем, что светило матерится при нём хуже бурлака. Сначала он принял это за знак пренебрежения к собственной персоне, но скоро понял, что это всего лишь... результат опрощения и многолетней жизни в деревне! Толстой просто общался на языке местных сельских "гегемонов" - тех, на чью культуру он был нацелен, как вы изволили выразиться.  :Cool:

----------

Ho Shim (09.10.2009), Сергей А (09.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

:Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
Не думал, Дмитрий, что Вы тоже не спите в столь ранний час.
Я не видел Вашего поста - получился  почти повтор.

----------


## Spirit

2ДК

Неплохо знать, какую профессию освоили писатели и прочие творческие люди в молодости - то есть потратили лучшие годы, мечтали в детстве и тому подобное. Это очень хорошо говорит о склонностях.

Вот Лев Толстой это офицер, и по свидельству многоих его знавших, так до конца жизни им и оставшийся.
То есть - мастер боевых искусств - буквально.

Достоевский - тоже офицер, но окончивший престижное военно-инженерное училище. То есть человек уже склонный к технологическому подходу в сочетании с дисциплиной.

Чехов - врач до мозга костей. Для него все действующие лица его произведений - пациенты. В прямом смысле. 

Пелевин - окончил известный инженерный институт. И между прочим - послужил в армии офицером. (Я примерно представляю, что это значит - сам два года офицером отслужил). То есть это человек, способный анализировать внутренне устройство феномена и сам его логически конструировать. А будучи встроеным в некую не совсем свойственную систему - успешно в ней функционировать.

И на всё это накладывается - игра. Личная игра, которая есть у каждого творческого человека.

Поэтому, и надо понять - правила этой игры. И тогда будет интересно читать, смотреть и слушать их произведения.

К сожалению, у многих это просто бросание монетки - на удачу и примитивно.

----------

Эделизи (29.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

В большинстве случаев это как раз неблагодарное занятие - разве что развлечение для литературоведа и биографа.
Поэт Чичибабин всю жизнь проработал бухгалтером. И что же? Он мечтал об этой профессии в детстве?  :Smilie:  Или она как-то отразилась на его стиле?




> Чехов - врач до мозга костей. Для него все действующие лица его произведений - пациенты.


Далеко не всегда.

----------


## Spirit

2ДК

Бухгалтер - он так приспособился к жизни. Значит что-то в нём было такое, что позволяо часами и годами пребывать в состоянии бухгалтера, работе, кстати, крайне ответственной и чреватой посадкой в заключение в случае случайных или намеренных ошибок.

Есть хороший клип - бухгалтер, милый мой бухгалтер...

 :Smilie: 

Вот человек "проглотил" информацию, и она начала внутрие него как-то самостоятельно преобразовываться и влиять на восприятие. Причём этот процесс довольно масштабен по широте - от условных рефлексов до оперирования образами. И включающийся автономно. А в случае шизофрении вообще перехватывающий инициативу, но это уже болезнь.

Но и у здорового человека сгенерированные структуры, опирающиеся на внутренние склонности - включаются достаточно автономно.

Кстати, а почему нельзя было мечтать о профессии бухгалтера? В те времена это наверное была достаточно престижная профессия.
Это сейчас человек испытывает давление системы - или станешь хоть кем-то, или "потеряешь лицо". Причём выбор необходимо делать за достаточно короткое время после окончания школы. Вот сейчас жизнь и распределяет поток по открытым каналом - это напоминает поршень, загоняющий жидкость во все трубопроводы. Кого-то вдавливают в бухгалтера, кого-то в менеджеры или ещё куда...

----------


## Pavel

> Вы занимаете сугубо субьективную позицию ничего при этом не предоставив в противоположность Пелевину, Гребенщикову и др. .


В полном соответствии с темой "Ваше отношение к Пелевину". 


> А кого Вы считаете достойными носителями современной культурной традиции в поэзии и прозе? Давайте попробуем рассмотреть их творчество!


 В России со второй пловины 20-го века никого.



> Попробуйте привести более значимые примеры, которые на Ваш взгляд остануться в истории.


Куприн, Чехов, Гоголь, Достоевский,  Толстой, Алексей Толстой, Горький, Шолохов, Фриш, Хемингуэй, Маркес, Гете, Золя.... Список может быть огромен.



> А называть кого-либо тыквоголовыми гегемонами по меньшей мере некрасиво.





> Попрошу без хамства и оценок моего культурного уровня.
> Известный литературовед Роднянская не гнушается серьёзным изучением творчества Пелевина - должно быть, она тоже пишет свои эссе и исследования для "гегемонов" (непонятно, правда, что вы хотели сказать, употребляя здесь это слово).


Ну, хамства никакого нет, если не включать избыточное самолюбие. "Тыквоголовым" человек себя сам назвал в собственном нике. Гегемоном я называю представителя "правящего балом" большинства. Оценки интеллектуальных способностей или наклонностей делаю не грубее Логинова или Роднянской.  Я Вам, Дмитрий, указал лишь  на то, что Ваши литературные наклонности совпадают  с наклонностями "Тыквоголового" и с взглядами литературного гегемона (еще это попсой называют по степени популярности). В этом нет неуважения, а есть лишь понимание. Так и Вы, и я понимаем, почему Толстой был склонен к матам - его гегемоном был крестьянин. Не стал же я Вас упрекать в том, что Вы якобы указали на крестьян как на носителей низменной матершинной культуры. Мы прекрасно знаем культурные наклонности крестьян, поэтому вслед за Горьким легко понимаем причины тех или иных наклонностей Толстого. Я Вам указываю на совпадение наклонностей с большинствоам (гегемоном) и "Тыквоголовым" (Pumpkin Head). Чем так обидел или оскорбил овас обоих?



> Пусть даже Вы и пренебрежительно относитесь к поклонникам "массовой культуры", коих в мире 99,(9)%. Интересно, что Вы имеете в виду под "строго индивидуальной" культурой?


Я говорил, возможно не достаточно очевидно, о том, что любое явление культуры будь то писатель или художник, является явлением своего времени и предыдущих поколений. Одновременно с этим он являет собой уникальный кристалл, индивидуальность, чем и ценен. К поклонникам массовой культуры я не отношусь пренебрежительно, просто я к ним не отношусь, что и констатирую. Вас это задевает? Может быть Вы меня после этого считаете высокомерным, коли мне нравится не то, что 99% и наоборот? Дело в том. что в ком-то больше индивидуальности. а в ком-то ее меньше, а больше "влияния времени".
Пелевин - это явление своего времени, как Гребенщиков, Высоцкий, Гоша Куценко... Если интересно изучать время. то необходимо знать их творчество. Но творчество этих людей не является чем-то, что переживет их время, как пережило его творчество Гоголя. Толстого. Достоевского, Чехова....  



> Я не знаю ничего подобного в поэзии, что смого бы настолько точно отобразить *моё личное* послеинститутское настроение.


Здесь скрывается причина различия наших восприятий литературы и искусства. Мне не надо, чтобы мне нравилось произведение или оно отражало нечто в том свете, как я это себе отражаю. Для меня такой подход сродни увлечению онанизмом (интеллектуальным онанизмом). Мне надо, чтобы произведение искусства отражало отлично от моего отражения, показывало уникальный новый взгляд на важные для меня вопросы. Если я высоко ценю Толстого, то не за то, что его взгляд на духовность совпадает с моим, а  за то, что он дает мне яркий взгляд, отличный от моего.
 ... а всякие "отражения" публицистического толка типа Зощенко, Пелевина или Салтыкова Щедрина я считаю не искусством, а как бы "прикладным искусством". В кинематографе таким аналогом является "эротика". 99%, на которые тут ссылались, станут с пеной у рта защищать "права" эротики перед порнографией. Не имею ничего против ни того. ни другого, но и в разряд искусств ставить не собираюсь.

Чтобы понять мое отношение, придется сначала разбираться с вопросом, что это за явление такое "искусство", чтобы не валить в одну кучу все, что при помощи музыкальных инструментов, кистей или пера... Если понятно, что это и зачем в жизни человека, тогда можно уже и отбор вести по какому-то осмысленному признаку, а не по "мне нравится". Но обсуждение этой темы модератором запрещено - не соответствует тематике форуама.  :Smilie:  Извиняйте... Хотя это для меня более чем странно, т.к. искусство в том числе и литературное или музыкальное занимает огромное место в духовной, ИМЕННО В ДУХОВНОЙ, практике человека. Уж точно большее метсо, чем практика установки внутриматочных спиралей с последующим умозрительным анализом последствий такой установки для неведомых живых существ вместо анализа причин самой установки спирали. Пардон, не подумайте, что я пытаюсь обсуждать модерирование. я просто опять лишь констатирую, что и на этом форуме я не гегемон.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> В России со второй пловины 20-го века никого.


Господи, что случилось? Все вдруг вымерли?  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Господи, что случилось? Все вдруг вымерли?


Да нет. Одной причиной мы тут не обойдемся. Это комплекс причин, который в конечном итоге очень синергетически ведет к деградации культуры. Здесь и новые экономические взаимоотношения, и изменения в системе образования, и многое другое... Еще раз повторюсь, что прежде, чем пытаться обсуждать причины деградации искусства, следует определиться с тем, что будем считать искусством и по какиам критериям. В противном случае можно до бесконечности по кругу "а мне нравится" ходить. При чем тут нравится или не нравится какое-либо явление, если нет понимания причин его возникновения и тенденций соответственно развития...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А я считаю, что Пелевин образца 90-х - куда более талантливый прозаик, чем Лев Николаевич.


Мде... знаете я прочитал совсем по диагонали Войну и Мир, и много Пелевина запоем, но простите, у Пелевина абсолютно ничего и рядом не стояло с постановкой Кутузова(я просто больше ничего оттуда и не вспомню) у Льва Николаевича. Ну а рядом с "Идиот" Достоевского или "Приступление и наказание" Пелевин просто обкурившийся и заглючивший пацан.

----------


## Сергей А

> Мде... знаете я прочитал совсем по диагонали Войну и Мир, и много Пелевина запоем, но простите, у Пелевина абсолютно ничего и рядом не стояло с постановкой Кутузова(я просто больше ничего оттуда и не вспомню) у Льва Николаевича. Ну а рядом с "Идиот" Достоевского или "Приступление и наказание" Пелевин просто обкурившийся и заглючивший пацан.


Радикальный взгдяд на что-либо ("Пелевин просто обкурившийся и заглючивший пацан") имхо не есть серединный путь. 

А зачем, интересно, Вы тогда Пелевина запоем читали? А Толстого по диагонали? Или "то были годы юности, о которых я сейчас сожалею"?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Радикальный взгдяд на что-либо ("Пелевин просто обкурившийся и заглючивший пацан") имхо не есть серединный путь.


Это не радикальный взгляд а констатация факта(у нас с ребятами разгоны не слабее были под это дело). Пелевина и читают, или укурки, или шизотерики, ну да еще видимо образ дзогченпа, жующего мухоморчки, цепляет тех кто следует Дхарме.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Носорогоголовому:
А по-моему, вы просто очень плохо знакомы с современным искусством (не мейнстримовым) и, что ещё хуже, знать его не хотите. Ну да это не ново. У людей в последние лет 300 появилась странная привычка: при жизни презирать или травить мастеров искусства, а после смерти возносить на недосягаемый пьедестал и превращать в идолов. Думаю, это объясняется тем, что среди так называемых любителей искусства львиную долю всегда составляют обычные снобы, а не подлинные ценители.

Вот одна очень показательная история из эпохи высочайшего расцвета (отнюдь не деградации!) итальянской оперы:



> Как-то раз на представлении "Паяцев", где присутствовал "высший свет" Италии, внезапно заболел тенор, исполнявший партию Арлекина.
> Находившийся в зале Карузо, не раздумывая долго, занял место за сценой (как и полагается по ходу действия) и блестяще исполнил серенаду Арлекина за актёра. Надо отметить, что обычно каждое выступление Карузо сопровождалось восторженными аплодисментами, но на этот раз хоть исполнение и было безукоризненным, публика в зале безмолвствовала.
> После спектакля Карузо с горькой улыбкой сказал Титта Руффо, исполнявшему в спектакле партию Тонио:
> - *Вот видишь, что значит просвещенная публика. Она ценит только те имена, которые читает черным по белому на афишах...*


Нидрош Йогино, а как это вы умудрились запоем читать Пелевина и не увидеть у него ничего, кроме "мухоморчиков"?  Не увидеть блестящих образов и афоризмов, оригинальных находок в области композиции, интертекстуальных перекличек?

----------

Ho Shim (09.10.2009)

----------


## Spirit

2NY

А Достоевского читают потенциальные убийцы старушек-процентщиц?
И "Коллекционер" Фаулза маньяки похитители девушек?

 :Smilie: 

Тема наркотиков у Пелевина - это не эстетизация. И не проблемы наркомана - у наркоманов отношение к наркотикам совсем другое - это действительно *зависимость* с явно видимой перспективой помереть .

Вряд ли после прочтения книг Пелевина кому-то захочется повторить опыт персонажей.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вряд ли после прочтения книг Пелевина кому-то захочется повторить опыт персонажей.


Повторяют к сожалению, и еще и духовной продвинотостью это считают. Наверно вам повезло раз вы с этим не столкнулись.




> 2NY
> А Достоевского читают потенциальные убийцы старушек-процентщиц?


А в "Преступление и наказание" больше Буддизма, чем во всем Пелевине. Совершил не благой поступок - получи страдание.

----------

Pavel (11.10.2009)

----------


## Spirit

2NY

Ну, когда то был (и есть, конечно) прекрасный французский фильм "Фантомас" с Жаном Марэ, Луи де-Фюнесом и Милен Демонжо в главных ролях. Классика детективной комедии.

Так вот, в СССР после показа его запретили . Нет, количество преступлений не увеличилось, просто после совершения кражи или хулиганских поступков идиоты стали писать - Фантомас (в кино мегапреступник Фантомас оставлял везде свои визитные карточки).

Так и с Пелевиным - чудаки раньше просто так "употребляли", а теперь ещё и "концептуализируют". Правда, гораздо "эффективнее" было бы использовать Кастанеду...

Про ПиН.  А Сонечка Мармеладова за что страдала? Никаких причин (в этой жизни) у неё не было. Карма из предидущей???

 :Smilie: 

Персонажи Достоевского это не живые люди. Это скорее какие-то архетипы, что ли. У них никогда не было прообраза. Это скорее описание систем представлений и мотиваций.

Вот Толстой, к примеру, тот описывал типажей своего времени.

А Чехов составлял анамнез.

Вот у Пелевина в "Чапаеве и Пустоте" интересно применены сразу эти три метода. 
Ну, а в общем он больше тяготеет к типажности и своеобразному реализму.

Ну вот  Маркес провозгласил магический реализм, такой писатель Мамлеев со товарищи метафизический реализм ("лес густой с бабами ягами")...

У Пелевина, как бы это сказать, содержательный реализм, что-ли, с учётом того, что "форма есть пустота " и т.д.

 :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мде... знаете *я прочитал совсем по диагонали Войну и Мир*, и много Пелевина запоем, но простите, у Пелевина абсолютно ничего и *рядом не стояло с постановкой Кутузова(я просто больше ничего оттуда и не вспомню)* у Льва Николаевича.


Просто какое то ритуальное действо!

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Виктору Пелевину респект и уважуха. думаю пора его переводить на арм яз.

----------


## Сергей А

> Пелевина и читают, или укурки, или шизотерики, ну да еще видимо образ дзогченпа, жующего мухоморчки, цепляет тех кто следует Дхарме.


Это не так. Моя мама прочитала Поколение П - ей очень понравилось. Ни к одной категории, перечисленной Вами, она не относиться.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это не так. Моя мама прочитала Поколение П - ей очень понравилось. Ни к одной категории, перечисленной Вами, она не относиться.


Я про основную массу.

----------


## Сергей А

> Я про основную массу.


Тогда что такое "основная масса"? Те, кто употребляет наркотики?
Я сам переел в жизни массу всего. После того, как перестал, Пелевин для меня стал еще интересней.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Тогда что такое "основная масса"? Те, кто употребляет наркотики?
> Я сам переел в жизни массу всего. После того, как перестал, Пелевин для меня стал еще интересней.


А у меня при непосредственом контакте с Дхармой наоборот интересу убавилось :Smilie:  да есть проблески ясности, но простите это винегрет :Smilie:

----------

Сергей А (10.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Похоже, у меня пока не случился "непосредственный контакт с Дхармой" :Smilie: .
Не исключаю, что после такого контакта мое отношение к творчеству Пелевина изменится.

Но в любом случае Пелевин - намного лучше тонн псевдолитературной жвачки, которой завалены прилавки книжных магазинов.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Но в любом случае Пелевин - намного лучше тонн псевдолитературной жвачки, которой завалены прилавки книжных магазинов.


Не спорю, я и не говорил, что Пелевин дрянь полная, которую не стоит читать :Smilie:

----------

Сергей А (11.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Пелевин - это явление своего времени, как Гребенщиков, Высоцкий, Гоша Куценко... Если интересно изучать время. то необходимо знать их творчество. Но творчество этих людей не является чем-то, что переживет их время, как пережило его творчество Гоголя. Толстого. Достоевского, Чехова....


Время рассудит. На мой взгляд, призведения Пелевина войдут в русскую литературу, хочется этого кому-то или нет. Как правило, в истории остаются имена именно "раскрученых", т.е. массовых писателей. Как правильно писал Дмитрий, во времена Толстого было много талантливых писателей, которые, к сожалению, не известны широкому кругу читателей (за исключением тех, кто глубоко интересуется литературой того периода) - их просто не издают по соображениям сомнительной рентабельности больших тиражей. 

Гошу Куценко Вы зачем вспомнили? Неужели его "актерство" можно сравнивать с актерским талантом Высоцкого? Гоша кстати еще и поет. Но лучше бы он этого не делал.




> Здесь скрывается причина различия наших восприятий литературы и искусства. Мне не надо, чтобы мне нравилось произведение или оно отражало нечто в том свете, как я это себе отражаю. Для меня такой подход сродни увлечению онанизмом (интеллектуальным онанизмом). Мне надо, чтобы произведение искусства отражало отлично от моего отражения, показывало уникальный новый взгляд на важные для меня вопросы. Если я высоко ценю Толстого, то не за то, что его взгляд на духовность совпадает с моим, а  за то, что он дает мне яркий взгляд, отличный от моего.


Извините, я (как и большенство читателей Пелевина) не искусствовед, и использую для оценки произведений категории "нравится" или "не нравится". 
И топик называется "Ваше отношение к Пелевину", а не "Искусствоведы о творчестве Пелевина".
Если Вы с предубеждением относитесь к слову "нравится" - его можно заменить на более благозвучное "ценю".




> Чтобы понять мое отношение, придется сначала разбираться с вопросом, что это за явление такое "искусство", чтобы не валить в одну кучу все, что при помощи музыкальных инструментов, кистей или пера...


Иску́сство (от искусы творити) — процесс или итог выражения внутреннего мира в (художественном) образе, творческое сочетание элементов таким способом, который отражает чувства или эмоции.

Вы, видимо, имеете в виду некое "подлинное искусство". В таком случае Ваше мнение строго индивидуально и обсуждать его на буддийском форуме действительно не имеет смысла. С удовольствием пообщаюсь с Вами в другом месте.




> я просто опять лишь констатирую, что и на этом форуме я не гегемон.


Наверное потому, что Вы не буддист.
Я заметил, что Ваши ответы в форуме часто носят провокационный характер. Для Вас "буддийское мировозрение - фиговый листок".

----------


## Pavel

> Носорогоголовому:


Дмитрий,...  :Smilie: 



> А по-моему, вы просто очень плохо знакомы с современным искусством (не мейнстримовым) и, что ещё хуже, знать его не хотите.


Да, я плохо знаком с современной литературой, но не с современным искусством. После прочтения Маркеса "Сто лет одиночества" (уж не знаю, к современной или классической литературе Вы это произведение отнесете) у меня не возникает желания читать художественную литературу как современную, так и не современную. Но читаю изредка, хотя предпочитаю читать справочную литературу или философские труды - интереснее. Читать что-то более низкого художественного и духовного уровня, чем "100 лет одиночества" не хочу - лучше через несколько лет опять перечитаю Маркеса.



> Ну да это не ново. У людей в последние лет 300 появилась странная привычка: при жизни презирать или травить мастеров искусства, а после смерти возносить на недосягаемый пьедестал и превращать в идолов.


Дмитрий, извините, я не искусен в психологии и отношусь к ней без должного уважения или интереса, чтобы обсуждать психические тенденции "людей последних лет".



> Думаю, это объясняется тем, что среди так называемых любителей искусства львиную долю всегда составляют обычные снобы, а не подлинные ценители.


Мне трудно оценить верность данного высказывания, т.к. сам я не являюсь ни "любителем искусства", ни "ценителем", а следовательно мне плохо знакомы и тот, и другой.



> Вот одна очень показательная история из эпохи высочайшего расцвета (отнюдь не деградации!) итальянской оперы:


Действительно, типичная история. Но вот какое отношение это имеет к обсуждению, я так и не понял. Это была иллюстрация оснований для Вашего умозаключения о том, что в публике "львиную долю всегда составляют обычные снобы"? Но ведь именно у этой публики "карузо" наших дней все те же Высоцкий, Гребенщиков или Пелевин... , а у публики конца 19 начала 20 века - Чехов, Толстой, Достоевский, Стасов, Белинский... При чем тут природная глухота публики, если "обычные снобы" разных эпох выбирают разные имена? Я пытался в своих рассуждениях сравнить времена по их "героям", а Вы что пытаетесь?..

----------


## Pavel

> Время рассудит.


Время уже рассудило. Высоцкий не звучит, Гребенщиков слушается лишь "любителями гребенщиковщины", а Пелевина уже не кинулись переводить на десятки языков.



> На мой взгляд, призведения Пелевина войдут в русскую литературу, хочется этого кому-то или нет.


Я тоже думаю, что Пелевин и Акунин войдут в историю русской литературы, ибо для истории наших дней в таковой такие имена предусмотрены, о чем и говорил. Только не стоит на основании  того, что в одной истории встретились различные имена различных героев делать вывод о том, что и личности под этими именами одинаковой значимости, коли оказались в одном месте - в истории.  :Smilie:  Кто только и какими методами себя в историю не прописывал..., а вот в истории литературы наших дней имена тех литераторов, которые характеризуют спрос времени.



> Как правило, в истории остаются имена именно "раскрученых", т.е. массовых писателей.


Верно. Именно об этом и я говорил, указывая на раскрученные имена наших дней: Куценко, Высоцкий, Гребенщиков, Пелевин, Логутенко... И если Вы наблюдательны, то легко увидите разницу между Высоцким и Блоком, Гребенщиковым и Логутенко, ..., а следовательно и сможете уловить тенденции изменений при переходе от одной социальной группы к другой или от одной исторической эпохи к другой. Спрос характеризует вопрошающего. Художник - это реакция на вопрос.



> Гошу Куценко Вы зачем вспомнили? Неужели его "актерство" можно сравнивать с актерским талантом Высоцкого?


Сравнить мастерство двух актеров можно. Сравнивая Высоцкого и Куценко, я делаю вывод, что оба актера строго типажные (как бы и не актеры). Один типаж отличается от другого, но актерское мастерство обоих на относительно одинаковом уровне.
Но мы уже отклонились от темы. В Куценко, Высоцком или Пелевине важна одна общая черта - "раскрученность", что говорит о соответствии времени.



> Извините, я (как и большенство читателей Пелевина) не искусствовед, и использую для оценки произведений категории "нравится" или "не нравится".


Жаль, что Вы не задумывались о том, почему у человека разумного появилась такая особенность (потребность?..): музыцировать, танцевать, слагать стихи, писать литературные сочинения... Для осмысления этого не требуется быть искусствоведом. Без осмысления этого невозможно говорить о произведениях искусства никак кроме как через "нарвится/не нравится". Тогда следувет признать, что куда болшему числу людей нравится Логутенко, чем Гребенщиков; Высоцкий, чем Янковский...  



> И топик называется "Ваше отношение к Пелевину", а не "Искусствоведы о творчестве Пелевина".


Верно. Я вывсказал свое отношение, разве есть что теперь мне доказывать?



> Если Вы с предубеждением относитесь к слову "нравится" - его можно заменить на более благозвучное "ценю".


Дело не в слове, а в уровне осознанности собственных поступков. "Нравится", когда оно ложится в основу оценки, равно словам художника, которому указывают на отсутствие художественного мастерства, а он в отве: "а я так вижу...". Проблема не в "инаковидении", а в отсутствии осознанности в наблюдаемом.



> Иску́сство (от искусы творити) — процесс или итог выражения внутреннего мира в (художественном) образе, творческое сочетание элементов таким способом, который отражает чувства или эмоции.


Я спрашивал не об этом. Если Вы не понимаете, почему потребность в искусстве появилась у человека, то и любой продукт творчества, в котором узреете процесс выражения чувств и эмоций назовете искусством. Написал на заборе - искусство. Как Вы себе позволяете судить о музыке, если она лишь нечто, что нравится или не нравится Вам персонально? Вам нравится однор, а другому другое, и что?.. после этого поющий у костра перед охотой пигмей стал уступать в значимости Логутенко по числу тех, кому нравится? Если же Вы знаете, почему человек запел, щачем он запел, то сможете понять, почему Логутенко - не музыка, а пегмей - высочайшее искусство. Но, похоже, этот разговор действительно не для буддистов...  :Frown: 



> Вы, видимо, имеете в виду некое "подлинное искусство". В таком случае Ваше мнение строго индивидуально и обсуждать его на буддийском форуме действительно не имеет смысла.


Да, нет, это Дмитрий Кармапенко любитель порассуждать о "подлинных ценителях" или "подлинном искусстве". Я же пытаюсь говорить о том, что вообще искусством является и почему, чего в нем ищем? Может быть удовлетворения, чтобы НРАВИЛОСЬ, укрошало нечто нашу жизнь? У Вас самого на этот счет мысли есть?



> С удовольствием пообщаюсь с Вами в другом месте.


Это место чем-то испорчено для общения на тему искусства и духовности?
Наверное потому, что Вы не буддист.



> Для Вас "буддийское мировозрение - фиговый листок".


То, что называют "буддийское мировоззрение" - очень разные явления. Часто я говорю о разных.

----------


## Ho Shim

Знаете Павел, у вас особый дар собеседника. В ответе одному человеку вы пишите:



> ... по вашему мнению... в публике "львиную долю всегда составляют обычные снобы"? Но ведь именно у этой публики "карузо" наших дней все те же Высоцкий, Гребенщиков или Пелевин...


а в следующем:



> Время уже рассудило. Высоцкий не звучит, Гребенщиков слушается лишь "любителями гребенщиковщины", а Пелевина уже не кинулись переводить на десятки языков.


Признаю, последний пассаж это серьезный аргумент. Правда и Маркеса нынче читают только "любители маркесовщины", а Бах не звучит. Но про Пелевина _(тема же про Пелевина!!!)_ вы жестоко ошибаетесь - он уже переведен на десятки языков. Я подозреваю, поправьте если не так, что вы сейчас скажете - ну, конечно! как и любое "современное массовое искусство западных гегемонов"  - Высоцкого, Гребенщикова, Лагутенко (вы пишите Л*о*гутенко, мы не о разных людях пишем?) Удачи через несколько лет, - Маркес, на мой взгляд, прекрасен  :Smilie: 

А вообще, в качестве предложения - может заведете тему в разделе "творчество" на тему искусства и духовности? Чувствуется, вам есть, что сказать по этому поводу, а ваше отношение к Пелевину, мне кажется, уже всем ясно?

----------

Дмитрий Певко (11.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> В ответе одному человеку вы пишите:...
> а в следующем:...


Не понял, в чем Вы увидели противоречие или встретились с непониманием. На всякий случай поясню. Высоцкий и Гребенщиков - это "герои" семидесятых. Пелевин - это герой двухтысячных, но с ограничением целевой аудитории. "Раскрученность" в качестве критерия культуры времени (эпохи) - не мое предложение, но я его принял.



> Правда и Маркеса нынче читают только "любители маркесовщины", а Бах не звучит.


Маркеса сейчас читают, но не у нас в России. На родине именно сейчас город, в котором он родился, жители этого города пытаются переименовать в Макондо в честь "100 лет одиночества". А Бах действительно не является "раскрученным" композитором России наших дней (не является символом духовной жизни нашего современника). Отсюда и все мои рассуждения о деградации культуры. Хотя Бах все-таки звучит, но не массово. А шансонье Высоцкий сменен другими шансонье.



> Но про Пелевина _(тема же про Пелевина!!!)_ вы жестоко ошибаетесь - он уже переведен на десятки языков.


Пардон, значит ошибаюсь. Впрочем, не стану настаивать и на том, что в России его имя можно сделать символом российской культуры по степени раскрученности. Скорее на это имя мог бы претендовать Акунин, чья ценность для меня еще меньше, чем Пелевина.



> ...Лагутенко (вы пишите Л*о*гутенко, мы не о разных людях пишем?) Удачи через несколько лет, - Маркес, на мой взгляд, прекрасен


Да об одном. Маркес для меня не прекрасен. Для меня прекрасны "Сто лет одиночества" и "Осень патриарха", (ценность второго произведения для меня, как ценность одной главы из первого).  :Smilie: 



> А вообще, в качестве предложения - может заведете тему в разделе "творчество" на тему искусства и духовности? Чувствуется, вам есть, что сказать по этому поводу,..


Я уже завел тему "Искусство и духовность", чтобы уйти от разговора о Пелевине к разговору об искусстве в духовной практике "человека разумного", но Ерш удалил эту тему как несоответствующую тематике форума.  :Frown:  Извините. Но хотелось бы сразу уточнить, что заводил я эту тему не столько по причине, что мне есть что по этому поводу сказать, сколько с целью услышать что-нибудь новенькое для себя по этому поводу.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> После прочтения Маркеса "Сто лет одиночества" (уж не знаю, к современной или классической литературе Вы это произведение отнесете) у меня не возникает желания читать художественную литературу как современную, так и не современную. Но читаю изредка, хотя предпочитаю читать справочную литературу или философские труды - интереснее. *Читать что-то более низкого художественного и духовного уровня, чем "100 лет одиночества" не хочу* - лучше через несколько лет опять перечитаю Маркеса.


(жирный шрифт мой - Д.К.)

Павел, на такой перл "культурности" и "интеллектуальности" я могу ответить только повтором пелевинской цитаты, которая здесь уже приводилась:




> — Главная мысль, которую человек пытается донести до других, заключается в том, что он имеет доступ к гораздо более престижному потреблению, чем про него могли подумать. *Одновременно с этим он старается объяснить окружающим, что их тип потребления гораздо менее престижен, чем они имели наивность думать.* Этому подчинены все социальные маневры. Больше того, только эти вопросы вызывают у людей стойкие эмоции.
> 
> — Вообще-то мне в жизни попадались и другие люди, — сказал я с легкой иронией.
> 
> Иегова кротко посмотрел на меня.
> 
> — Рама, — сказал он, — вот прямо сейчас ты пытаешься донести до меня мысль о том, что ты имеешь доступ к более престижному потреблению, чем я, а мой тип потребления, как сейчас говорят, сосет и причмокивает. Только речь идет о потреблении в сфере общения. Именно об этом движении человеческой души я и говорю. Ничего другого в людях ты не встретишь, как не ищи. Меняться будет только конкретный тип потребления, о котором пойдет речь. Это может быть потребление вещей, впечатлений, культурных объектов, книг, концепций, состояний ума и так далее.
> 
> — Отвратительно, — сказал я искренне.

----------

Caddy (11.10.2009), Ho Shim (11.10.2009), PampKin Head (11.10.2009), Yuki (12.10.2009), Вова Л. (11.10.2009), Сергей А (11.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Только не стоит на основании  того, что в одной истории встретились различные имена различных героев делать вывод о том, что и личности под этими именами одинаковой значимости, коли оказались в одном месте - в истории.  Кто только и какими методами себя в историю не прописывал..., а вот в истории литературы наших дней имена тех литераторов, которые характеризуют спрос времени.


С Вашим отношением к современной литературе все понятно - героев нет. Правда, в таком случае как определить значимость? Что с чем сравнивать в рамках эпохи? 
Каноны современной литературы будут выработаны позже. И Пелевин как раз будет участвовать в их формировании. 

Акунин и Куценко как раз плохой случай раскручености. Но это с моей личной позиции нравится- не нравится.



> Куценко, Высоцкий, Гребенщиков, Пелевин, Логутенко... И если Вы наблюдательны, то легко увидите разницу между Высоцким и Блоком, Гребенщиковым и Логутенко, ..., а следовательно и сможете уловить тенденции изменений при переходе от одной социальной группы к другой или от одной исторической эпохи к другой.


Разницу вижу, тенденций никаких. Высоцкий и Блок - разные исторические эпохи. Гребенщиков и Логутенко - одна. Или Вы про весь ряд? Винигрет по-моему.




> Сравнить мастерство двух актеров можно. Сравнивая Высоцкого и Куценко, я делаю вывод, что оба актера строго типажные (как бы и не актеры). Один типаж отличается от другого, но *актерское мастерство обоих на относительно одинаковом уровне*.


Почему Вы не пишете, что это *исключительно* Ваше личное мнение? Приведите, пожалуйста, позицию какого нибудь уважаемого кинокритика.




> В Куценко, Высоцком или Пелевине важна одна общая черта - "раскрученность", что говорит о соответствии времени.


Раскрученность - соответствие времени? Это почему?




> Жаль, что Вы не задумывались о том, почему у человека разумного появилась такая особенность (потребность?..): музыцировать, танцевать, слагать стихи, писать литературные сочинения...


Почему Вы считаете, что не задумывался? Да еще и жалеете об этом? Потребность творить обусловлена внутренними переживаниями и желанием быть понятым на чувственном уровне. Но это уже не по теме топика.




> Для осмысления этого не требуется быть искусствоведом. Без осмысления этого невозможно говорить о произведениях искусства никак кроме как через "нарвится/не нравится".


Пипл либо хавает либо нет. С этим ничего не поделаешь. Эстетствовать - не в духе эпохи. :Big Grin: 
Можете считать меня пиплом - я тоже оцениваю искусство исключительно по личным критериям.




> Тогда следувет признать, что куда болшему числу людей нравится Логутенко, чем Гребенщиков; Высоцкий, чем Янковский...


Откуда такая забавная статистика? 




> Если Вы не понимаете, почему потребность в искусстве появилась у человека, то и любой продукт творчества, в котором узреете процесс выражения чувств и эмоций назовете искусством.


Стоп. Вы просили определится в терминах - я привел определение искусства. Вы с ним согласны?



> Написал на заборе - искусство.


Графити - искусство?




> Как Вы себе позволяете судить о музыке, если она лишь нечто, что нравится или не нравится Вам персонально?


Легко. Или по Вашему мне не позволено судить о музыке с личностной позиции?




> Вам нравится одно, а другому другое, и что?..


И ничего!



> после этого поющий у костра перед охотой пигмей стал уступать в значимости Логутенко по числу тех, кому нравится?


Вы лично меня спрашиваете? Мне песни пигмеев нравятся намного больше песен Лагутенко. Значимость песен Лагутенко для российского слушателя намного выше, ну и что?




> Если же Вы знаете, почему человек запел, зачем он запел, то сможете понять, почему Логутенко - не музыка, а пегмей - высочайшее искусство


Пигмей и Лагутенко - это абсолютно разные эпохи и социально-культурные группы. Не исключено, что поживи род пигмеев лет 500 в мегаполисе - запоют как Лагутенко.




> Это место чем-то испорчено для общения на тему искусства и духовности?


Вы же сами говорите, что Вас здесь банят за подобные темы! Можно на другом форуме поговорить.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, на такой перл "культурности" и "интеллектуальности" я могу ответить только повтором пелевинской цитаты, которая здесь уже приводилась...


Дмитрий, давно Вы под "художественностью" и "духовностью" подразумеваете "культурность" и "интеллектуальность"? Так и в Вашей цитате, что подразумевается под "престижным потреблением", если престиж - это:...?



> *Престиж* [лат. praestigium - иллюзия, обман чувств] - мера признания обществом заслуг индивида: результат соотнесения социально значимых характеристик субъекта со шкалой ценностей, сложившейся в данной общности.


Индивидуальное, отличное от массового "потребление" (ох уж этот Пелевин, как красиво сочиняет...  :Smilie:  ) не может быть престижным по определению. Для доказательства престижности следует логичным доказывать совпадающую с принятой в обществе точкой зрения. 

Вот видите, Дмитрий, сначала Вы научаетесь проглатывать подмену или игру слов, уж сами выбирайте какое определение Вам больше нравится, писателей, которых читаете, а потом и сами тем же методом легко подменяете "художественность" на "интеллектуальность", а "духовность" на "культурность". Вам, как человеку близкому к литературному искусству, не пристало так пренебрежительно к словам относиться.

Если бы Вы были более внимательны, то заметили бы, что попытка отнести себя к социальной группе ОБЩЕПРИНЯТО ПРЕСТИЖНОЙ "подлинных ценителей" впротивовес ПРИНЯТОЙ в общественном сознании как непрестижной группы потребителей "обычные снобы" как раз и соответствует описанной Пелевиным ситуации. Какое это ко мне имеет отношение? К его наблюдению прямое отношение имеет поиск поддержки своего статуса за счет провозглашения идеи о том, что "престижность" (общепризнанное уважение) как раз является признаком "высокого" (ценного в своем самобытие) искусства, типа "время покажет" ("массы подтвердят").

Еще раз попытаюсь переформулировать свои мысли. Дмитрий, если кто-то берется сравнивать одного литератора с другим, а лучше одно произведение с другим, то следует прежде ответить на вопрос, чего именно ждешь от литературы. Я свою точку зрения уже неоднократно озвучил: я жду от литературы инструмента для духовной практики. В этом смысле для меня персонально Толстой, Достоевский или Маркес не идут ни в какое сравнение с Пелевиным, Высоцким или Логиновым. Вы уж извините, если Вас это каким-то образом задевает.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Не осилил, извините. Пишите меньше, проще и яснее - и люди к вам потянутся.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> С Вашим отношением к современной литературе все понятно - героев нет.


К сожалению, ничего Вам не понятно. Герои есть, иначе о какой престижности может идти речь...  :Smilie:  Только герои все разные. Наблюдая за тем, как меняются герои, можно говорить об изменениях в том, что социальная группа считает "престижным". Таким образом мы познаем социальную группу или время, для которой всегда есть свои герои.

Только для меня ценность литературы не в ее героях, а в соответствии моим ожиданиям от литературы.




> Правда, в таком случае как определить значимость? Что с чем сравнивать в рамках эпохи?


Сергий, я уже тысячу раз повторил, что для сравнения эпох требуется сравнивать их героев, а для сравнения литератур сравнивать ее на соответствие ее же назначению. Вы же не станете задавать вопрос, как понять, хорош ли молоток или плох... Если молоток хорошо забивает гвозди, то хорош, а если плохо, то он плох. Глупый же вопрос. Почему же Вы к литературе применяете какой-то дурацкий принцип "нравится/не нравится" или как Пелевин с Дмитрием Кармапенко ему вослед "престижно/непрестижно"?



> Каноны современной литературы будут выработаны позже. И Пелевин как раз будет участвовать в их формировании.


Плевать на каноны. Это недалекий щелкопер Логвинов судит о литераторе Толстом с точки зрения соответствия канонам написания... Разве ценность молотка в его внешнем соответствии молотку (форме)? 



> Но это с моей личной позиции нравится- не нравится.


Вы и к моим словам относитесь с той же позиции - они Вам не нравятся, чем и объясняется сопротивление этим словам. 



> Разницу вижу, тенденций никаких. Высоцкий и Блок - разные исторические эпохи.


Это тенденции изменения эпох.



> Гребенщиков и Логутенко - одна (эпоха - комментарий мой).


Да, но различны социальные группы потребителей их творчества. Отсюда это тенденции изменений при переходе от одной социальной группы к другой. Неужели непонятно?



> Почему Вы не пишете, что это *исключительно* Ваше личное мнение? Приведите, пожалуйста, позицию какого нибудь уважаемого кинокритика.


Сергий, Вы считаете, что я должен был бы написать не просто о том, что это мое мнение, но и о том, что это мнение "исключительно"?  :Smilie:  Мне не дано обеспечивать Вас в жизни "уважаемыми" людьми и их точками зрений - это Ваш персональный труд и карма.



> Раскрученность - соответствие времени? Это почему?


Т.к. престижность - это социальное мнение, которое и принято называть эпохой. Мы говорим об эпохе Гитлера или эпохе Сталина не по причине представления о времени, а по причине представления о состоянии общества в это время.



> Почему Вы считаете, что не задумывался? Да еще и жалеете об этом? Потребность творить обусловлена внутренними переживаниями и желанием быть понятым на чувственном уровне. Но это уже не по теме топика.


Не думаю, что у собаки отсутствует потребность быть понятой или отсутствуют внутренние переживания, но не видел собак, занимающихся искусствами. Так же не думаю, что перед походом на льва с луком и стрелами танцы охотников у костра представляют собой результат потребности быть понятыми на чувственном уровне другими. И уж помыслить не могу, что Вы читаете книгу, чтобы ее автор понял Ваши чувства и переживания. Чтение Пелевина - это Ваше персональное занятие, которое Вам нравится. А чтение Толстого Вам, например не нравится. Чем же это Вы занимаетесь, когда читаете? Чего ждете от чтения? 



> Можете считать меня пиплом - я тоже оцениваю искусство исключительно по личным критериям.


Это хорошо, что Вы не снимаете в оценке искусства личные критерии. Плохо, что оцениваете по принципу "нравится/не нравится", что указывает на ожидание от литературы и искусства, чтобы они понравились, доставили удовольствие... Я плохо понимаю, что это за социальная группа "пипл", которая хавает, поэтому тут прокомментировать не могу. Хотя подразумеваю, что меня Вы относите к неким "эстетствующим"...  :Smilie: 



> Откуда такая забавная статистика?


 Насколько я помню, у Вас не было сомнений в истинности заявления Дмитрия о том, что было множество куда более ценных писателей, чем Толстой, в его время, но просто не раскрученных (не популярных)... Почему здесь сомнения возникли?



> Графити - искусство?


Вы странный человек... Все, чем бьют по шляпке гвоздя, молоток? Вы какой ответ от меня ждете? Давайте я отвечу "Да" ("Нет")...  :Smilie: 



> Легко. Или по Вашему мне не позволено судить о музыке с личностной позиции?


Если с точки зрения "нравится/не нравится", то действительно легко. Может же вождь племени масаи с такой позиции сравнить два автомобиля - один больше нравится, а другой меньше. Завидую я такой легкости.



> И ничего!


Потому как ничего другого не ждете. Ждали бы чего-нибудь другого кроме того, чтобы понравилось, возможно возникло бы и другое отношение... Я вот частенько себе запрещал слушать или читать то, что мне нравится, как алкоголик запрещает себе лишний раз выпить...



> Вы лично меня спрашиваете? Мне песни пигмеев нравятся намного больше песен Лагутенко. Значимость песен Лагутенко для российского слушателя намного выше, ну и что?


А мне песни Лагутенко нравятся больше, чем песни пегмеев, но вот музыки в песнях пегмеев на порядки больше, чем в песнях Лагутенко. Таким же образом дело обстоит и с Толстым и Пелевиным. Второй мне интереснее, поэтомук и воспринимается мной как "бульварное чтиво", а первый дает пищу для духовной практики, хотя и читать мне его было трудно и  порой совсем неприятно.



> Пигмей и Лагутенко - это абсолютно разные эпохи и социально-культурные группы. Не исключено, что поживи род пигмеев лет 500 в мегаполисе - запоют как Лагутенко.


Это Ваша идея судить о ценности искусства по некому соответсвию эпохе. Всегда эпохе соответсвует, что тут судить. Я уже тысячу раз повторил, что Куценко или Пелевин вполне соответсвуют согласно их раскрученности, а Толстой и Бах не соответствуют нашей эпохе в силу их не раскрученности, но именно так мы судим об изменениях во времени, происходящих с людьми или социальными группами. Мы же пытались судить о литературе - ОБ ИНСТРУМЕНТЕ... Причем здесь эпохи? Как судят об инструментах?



> Вы же сами говорите, что Вас здесь банят за подобные темы! Можно на другом форуме поговорить.


Но мы же говорим... (?) Не понял Вашего предложения сменить место разговора и тем более реакцию на свое непонимание.

----------

Сергей А (11.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Не осилил, извините.


 Откуда ж силам взяться, если "не нравится"...  :Smilie:  Извиняю, хотя я и не пострадал.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

Павел, то чем мы с Вами занимаемся - спор ради спора. Вы в этом, наверное, бОльший мастер, я проследил несколько Ваших споров на БФ - переспорить Вас (читай "доказать Вам что-либо") невозможно. Вы постоянно подбрасываете в топку спора новые спорные сентенции и выдаете их за аргументы. 

Давйте не испытывать терпение модераторов этого форума и закончим этот спор - он ни к чему не приведет.

----------

Тао (26.08.2011)

----------


## Чиффа

Интересно, кто-нибудь из посетителей форума владеет информацией о фильме по "Священной книге оборотня"? На какой стадии проект? Или уже свернули съемки?

----------


## Pavel

> Давйте не испытывать терпение модераторов этого форума и закончим этот спор - он ни к чему не приведет.


Сергий, не увлекайтесь построением психологических портретов собеседника, постарайтесь рассматривать идеи вне психологических портретов их авторов, тогда идея обретет самостоятельную ценность вне модераторства или авторства. Часто такой подход позволяет обеспечить должную внимательность и большую результативность в полемике. Успехов в размышлении на темы об искусстве и его практическом значении в жизни человека и бкуддиста в том числе.

Попробуйте обратить внимание на использование музыки в обряядовых буддийских службах. Задумайтесь, какую практическую роль эта музыка играет и хорошо ли будет, если она будет исполняться на основании  "чтобы нравилось слушателям" (ласкало слух).

----------

Сергей А (12.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> 01:38:53,721 --> 01:38:57,657
> На следующий день
> вышла его статья,
> 
> 1316
> 01:39:00,205 --> 01:39:04,270
> Работа критика во многом проста,
> 
> 1317
> ...


(с) Рататуй

----------


## Yuki

> Маркеса сейчас читают, но не у нас в России. На родине именно сейчас город, в котором он родился, жители этого города пытаются переименовать в Макондо в честь "100 лет одиночества". А Бах действительно не является "раскрученным" композитором России наших дней (не является символом духовной жизни нашего современника). Отсюда и все мои рассуждения о деградации культуры. Хотя Бах все-таки звучит, но не массово. А шансонье Высоцкий сменен другими шансонье.


Ой-ой-ой! с чего Вы взяли, что маркеса сейчас не читают? Очень даже читают! Еще как! 
(основываюсь на цифрах, которые плоказывают спрос на книги).
Кстати, на органных концертах Баха залы тоже не пустые. Не кулуарно звучит, прямо скажем. Просто "массы" - они тоже разные

----------

Чиффа (12.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Ой-ой-ой! с чего Вы взяли, что маркеса сейчас не читают? Очень даже читают! Еще как! 
> (основываюсь на цифрах, которые плоказывают спрос на книги).
> Кстати, на органных концертах Баха залы тоже не пустые. Не кулуарно звучит, прямо скажем. Просто "массы" - они тоже разные


*Yuki*, 

Ho Shim взял свое мнение о том, что Маркеса сейчас читают только "любители маркесовщины", Вы взяли в качестве основы своего мнения цифры, я же взял и сравнил "различные массы" - колмбийскую и российскую. Что именно вызвало Ваши эмоции ("Ой-ой-ой!")

----------


## Сергей А

*Pavel*, а если строго по теме - Ваше отношение к Пелевину?
Мне нравится его творчество. Слова "нравится" и "творчество" каждый понимает по своему.

А Ваше?

Вашими категориями "нравится" и "творчество"?

----------


## Джыш

Пелевин уже на Фудзи, а вы впитывайте отпечатки его подошв  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей А (13.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> *Pavel*, а если строго по теме - Ваше отношение к Пелевину?
> Мне нравится его творчество. Слова "нравится" и "творчество" каждый понимает по своему.
> 
> А Ваше?
> 
> Вашими категориями "нравится" и "творчество"?


Я уже говорил, что мне нравится Пелевин - хорошее "бульварное чтиво". Но оно остается таковым и не позволяет использовать его для чего-то большего, чем развлечение в моменты, когда нечем занять руки или голову. Например, в поезде или самолете. Я избегаю такого чтива. Именно избегаю, т.к. чувствую, с какой легкостью ум способен скатываться до "времяубивания", терять напряженность и увлекаться беллетристикой (изящной словесностью) или публицистикой. Пелевин для меня это такая "публицистическая биллетристика с элементами жаргонизмов" - эклектическое словоблудие, которое легко подсаживает на иглу расслабленного умственного и духовного скольжения по тонкому льду оригинальности. В качестве примера легко рассмотреть уже многократно приводимую цитату об "престижном потреблении". Не важно, что сказана глупость, важно, что выглядит оригинально.  :Smilie:  Ильф и Петров все-таки в аналогичном жанре талантливее и не столь бессмысленны.

Если попытаться более точно выразить свое отношение через абстрактный образ, то я бы сравнил чтение Пелевина с потреблением пива - и хмель ощущаешь, и вроде как и спиртного не употреблял. Я предпочитаю или пить крепкие напитки (Толстой, Гоголь, Хемингуэй...), или сохранять здравый рассудок. Последние годы предпочитаю "не пить", т.е. не читать художественной литературы. Мне художественную литературу с успехом заменил кинематограф. В данной "отрасли" сохраняется и развивается та необходимая составляющая, которая позволяет самовыражение автора поднять до уровня художественного искусства. Много имен, много свежих и новых для меня взглядов, сильная роль "абстрактного образа" (свет, тень, цвет, движение камеры, музыка, звук), то, что Пампкин назвал "многостраничными дубами"  :Smilie: .

----------

Доржик (28.10.2009), Сергей А (13.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Я уже говорил, что мне нравится Пелевин - хорошее "бульварное чтиво".





> Я избегаю такого чтива


Может быть я не силен в логике, но у меня получается, что Вы избегаете хорошего. 




> Мне художественную литературу с успехом заменил кинематограф.


Но это же однобоко как то!
Вы, например, Сорокина читали? Ну или фильм "4" смотрели?

----------


## Джыш

> Может быть я не силен в логике, но у меня получается, что Вы избегаете хорошего.


Вы путаете хорошее с интересным, притом не имея понятия что вы сами подразумеваете под ярлыком "хорошее".

Мне например интересно читать Пелевина, но омрачения после такого чтива чувствуются даже физически, пару дней приходиться отходить.

----------

Сергей А (13.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Вы путаете хорошее с интересным, притом не имея понятия что вы сами подразумеваете под ярлыком "хорошее".


Я не путаю.
Огурец - хороший овощ.
Я избегаю овощей - автоматически означает я избегаю огурцов.

Слово(понятие) "интересное" не звучало.

----------


## Джыш

> Я не путаю.
> Огурец - хороший овощ.


Чем он хорош лично для вас?

----------


## Сергей А

> Чем он хорош лично для вас?


Почитайте, пожалуйста, внимательно что я имел в виду.

----------


## Pavel

> Может быть я не силен в логике, но у меня получается, что Вы избегаете хорошего.


 Да, я не удачно употребил слово "хорошее" в значении "качественное". о в любом случае не станете же Вы после этого утверждать. что я избегаю качественного. Я избегаю "бульварного", не важно качественно оно или нет.



> Но это же однобоко как то!
> Вы, например, Сорокина читали? Ну или фильм "4" смотрели?


Вся однобокость может быть сведена лишь к тому, что я знаю, что я хочу от того, что я читаю. Если я не могу получить этого от литературы, то зачем мне ее читать. Вы знаете, что Вы ждете от прочтения книги (например "Чепаева и пустоты")?

----------

Сергей А (13.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

"Многостраничный дуб" - это тема дуба (дерево такое) в "Войне и мире" Толстого, фрагмент которой заставляли учить наизусть в средней советской школе...

Имхо, если убрать Толстого из школьной программы, то его по собственному желанию прочтет ничтожное количество читателей...

Ибо занудно, неинтересно, пафосно... И при всем нынешнем многообразии выбора (мы же не в глухой деревне, при лучине и занесенных зимой дорогах, с книжками Толстого на полке живем) как то странно принуждать себя к таким многотомным пассажам... Имхо, "Война и мир" - произведение даже не одноразовое (легко обойтись без ознакомления с оным вообще). 

P.S. Очень показательно, что апологет "тяжелых литературных напитков" не употребляет оных напитков совсем, перейдя на "легкие наркотики" в виде кино.

----------


## Джыш

> Почитайте, пожалуйста, внимательно что я имел в виду.


Это не важно  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

> Да, я не удачно употребил слово "хорошее" в значении "качественное". о в любом случае не станете же Вы после этого утверждать. что я избегаю качественного. Я избегаю "бульварного", не важно качественно оно или нет.


Т.о. Ваш ответ: Пелевин - качественное бульварное чтиво.
Спасибо.




> Вся однобокость может быть сведена лишь к тому, что я знаю, что я хочу от того, что я читаю. Если я не могу получить этого от литературы, то зачем мне ее читать. Вы знаете, что Вы ждете от прочтения книги (например "Чапаева и пустоты")?


Я понял, что Вы предпочитаете кинематограф современной русской литературе, но не понял - почему. Это и назвал однобокостью. 

Про Сорокина как писателя и автора сценариев ответите?

----------


## Сергей А

> Это не важно


Я не очень люблю огурцы :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Джыш

PampKin Head не то кино смотрите.

----------


## Джыш

> Я не очень люблю огурцы


Так огурцы хорошие или плохие?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

> Так огурцы хорошие или плохие?


Для меня плохие, получается. :Cool:

----------


## Джыш

> Для меня плохие, получается.


А вы попробуйте найти в них что-то полезное лично для вас  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> P.S. Очень показательно, что апологет "тяжелых литературных напитков" не употребляет оных напитков совсем, перейдя на "легкие наркотики" в виде кино.


Pumpkin Head, перестаньте рисовать психологические портреты - ну не дано Вам. Если есть нужда увидеть мой портрет, то спрашивайте, я отвечу на вопросы.

----------


## Pavel

> Я понял, что Вы предпочитаете кинематограф современной русской литературе, но не понял - почему. Это и назвал однобокостью.


Для меня странна способность раздавать названия тому, что не понято...

Я уже объяснял, что в кинематографе нахожу ту "музыкальную" составляющую, которая способна воздействовать не на уровне сознания, что и положено искусству. Именно такого воздействия я жду от любого искусства - воздействия на сознание не через материальные образы, действие (события) или слово. "Басни" с моралью в конце мне не нужны.  



> Про Сорокина как писателя и автора сценариев ответите?


К сожалению, Сорокина я не читал или не осталось в памяти, что попадалось на глаза. Поэтому не смогу ответить на Ваш вопрос.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Pumpkin Head, перестаньте рисовать психологические портреты - ну не дано Вам. Если есть нужда увидеть мой портрет, то спрашивайте, я отвечу на вопросы.


Я ничего не рисовал.




> Я предпочитаю или пить крепкие напитки (Толстой, Гоголь, Хемингуэй...), или сохранять здравый рассудок. *Последние годы предпочитаю "не пить", т.е. не читать художественной литературы. Мне художественную литературу с успехом заменил кинематограф.*

----------


## Yuki

> *Yuki*, 
> 
> Ho Shim взял свое мнение о том, что Маркеса сейчас читают только "любители маркесовщины", Вы взяли в качестве основы своего мнения цифры, я же взял и сравнил "различные массы" - колмбийскую и российскую. Что именно вызвало Ваши эмоции ("Ой-ой-ой!")


"Ой" относилось к фразе, что в России Маркеса не читают. Кстати, ситуация с родиной автора еще ни о чем не говорит: "почетают" не равно "читают". В конце концов, не так много у них там есть писателей мировой величины. Вот Дон Кихот - известный и почитаемый герой. Только многие ли читали Сервантеса? 
Кстати, а кто такие "любители маркесовщины"? Маркес никогда не был "для узкого круга лиц" писателем. Скорее, это Джойс или Павич. Хотя у них тоже поклонников немало.

----------


## Сергей А

> К сожалению, Сорокина я не читал или не осталось в памяти, что попадалось на глаза. Поэтому не смогу ответить на Ваш вопрос.


А Вы почитайте, если захотите - http://www.srkn.ru/
И/или фильм 4 посмотрите - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/4_(%D1%...BB%D1%8C%D0%BC)
Может быть у Вас измениться взгляд на современную российскую прозу.

----------


## Pavel

> Кстати, а кто такие "любители маркесовщины"? Маркес никогда не был "для узкого круга лиц" писателем. Скорее, это Джойс или Павич. Хотя у них тоже поклонников немало.


Спросите об этом автора идеи, что Маркеса читают любители маркесовщины. У меня к нему такого вопроса не возникло и мне показалось, что ясно, что именно он хочет сказать. Но почему у Вас вопросы возниекают по этому поводу ко мне?

----------


## Чженсинь

Фрагмент из новой книги Пелевина на Озоне:
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id...=3&img=1#pages

----------

Aion (17.10.2009), Ho Shim (19.10.2009), Илия (21.10.2009), Поляков (17.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Yuki

Конечно, начинали с Пелевина, а закончили мировой литературой :Smilie: 
Собственно, хотела донести информацию, может быть, кому интересную и, может быть, кто-то еще не в курсе.
Сын Владимира Набокова решился-таки издать приговоренные самим автором к сожжению страницы его последнего романа "The Original of Laura", в русском варианте "Лаура и её оригинал". Книга сначала выйдет на английском, позднее - перевод на русский. Английский вариант  уже практически издан - ждем в середине ноября.

----------

Аня Приходящая (23.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Aion

Москва психоделическая - Пелевин и Густота

----------

Аня Приходящая (23.10.2009), Доржик (23.10.2009), Сергей А (26.10.2009)

----------


## Кузьмич

Оказывается , на форуме есть смайлик Пелевина !  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------

Bob (09.10.2011), Echo (27.10.2009), Ersh (26.10.2009), Илия (02.11.2009), Тао (26.08.2011)

----------


## Aion

Александр Амзин
Пустынь оптом и в розницу

----------

Кузьмич (27.10.2009), Сергей А (26.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

А у участников БФ уже сложилось какое-либо мнение?
Я пока не читал.

----------


## Сергей А

Еще одна рецензия - http://www.vz.ru/culture/2009/10/23/340871.html

----------

Aion (26.10.2009), Ersh (26.10.2009), Кузьмич (27.10.2009), Марица (26.10.2009)

----------


## Чженсинь

За 99 руб. ЭКСМО предлагает электронный вариант книги:
http://eksmo.ru/publishers/news/detail.php?ID=244469

Бесплатно там только первые страниц 20...

----------


## Кузьмич

[/COLOR]


> Еще одна рецензия - http://www.vz.ru/culture/2009/10/23/340871.html


Будь, как граф Толстой, пробудись ото сна, стань с базукой… (внимание, это не призыв к насилию, а шутка) …встань с метафизической базукой в полный рост и скажи им «нет».

Словами в скобочках аффтар уронил уровень статьи в мутные словеса . Шутник  :Frown:

----------


## Поляков

> За 99 руб. ЭКСМО предлагает электронный вариант книги:
> http://eksmo.ru/publishers/news/detail.php?ID=244469
> 
> Бесплатно там только первые страниц 20...


На depositfiles уже лежит полностью бесплатный.

----------


## Чженсинь

> На depositfiles уже лежит полностью бесплатный.


Где он уже только не лежит во всех возможных форматах!  :Cool: .

----------


## Aion

> На depositfiles уже лежит полностью бесплатный.


Лежит, но там только 20 первых страниц бесплатные.

----------


## Шавырин

Купил,прочитал.
Оченно чудесно и восхитительно!

----------


## Karadur

Такое ощущение, что у Пелевина пошёл уклон в адвайту - Тат Твам Аси и другие многочисленые аллюзии, типа единого зрителя, который освещает всё остальное.

Но в целом книга интереснее и легче, чем про вампиров.

----------


## Шавырин

Обсуждать творчество Автора,на любом религиозном форуме: это как минимум-флуд, как максимум-бан.

----------

Аня Приходящая (28.10.2009)

----------


## Karadur

> Обсуждать творчество Автора,на любом религиозном форуме: это как минимум-флуд, как максимум-бан.


Но мы пойдём срединным путём.

----------

Аня Приходящая (28.10.2009), Доржик (28.10.2009), Сергей А (28.10.2009), Тао (26.08.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

мое отношение к творчеству Пелевина двойственное. с одной стороны как мне кажется плюс в том что он предлагает читателю такой взгляд что все существующее не так закостенело как представляется, в ключе абсолютной истины взгляда буддистов, но с другой стороны это становится такой как бы  фишкой, и относительная истина, что все тем не менее существует отодвигается на второй план. абсолютная истина отвечает на тот вопрос как вещи не существуют. относительная истина отвечает на тот вопрос как все-таки вещи существуют. это две стороны одной медали. так вот в творчестве Пелевина упор делается на то как вещи не существуют, и это падение в нигилизм, в полное отрицание. говорится что лучше думать что вещи реально существуют, чем ошибаться что они полностью не существуют. вещи на самом деле существуют. очень легко относиться к жизни с таким взглядом что ничего не существует тогда. а, болею ничего это все иллюзия. но говорится что не полностью иллюзия а лишь подобно иллюзии. таким взглядом можно все оправдать.

----------

Аня Приходящая (28.10.2009)

----------


## Чженсинь

> Лежит, но там только 20 первых страниц бесплатные.


Бесплатно все. Там просто вордовские файлы.

----------


## Aion

> Бесплатно все. Там просто вордовские файлы.


Извините, не понял, что имеется в виду под вордовскими файлами?
И если можно, ссылочку дайте, плиз...

----------


## PampKin Head

http://lib.rus.ec/node/15633 Комменты жгут.

P.S. Как идиот сходил и купил бумажный вариант (из уважения к автору). Уважение к автору осталось, последние иллюзии по поводу издательских опсосов исчезли. В следующий раз буду искать иные пути отблагодарить автора за его труд. Эксмо (и другие) же пусть идет лесом!

P.S.S.




> Тебя, говорит, и просто так замочить теперь могут – ведь психопатов в Москве много. Черные вдовы, нибелунги, криптомастурбаторы с «правой ру», кватероны из Византийского клуба. Буддисты сейчас тоже совершенно еба.утые пошли, от них чего хочешь ждать можно.





> Достоевский вспомнил рассказ начальника таможни о ядах, которые перехватывали возле Окна в Европу (тот, как и многие таможенные служащие, по юности баловался Дзогченом*,  но в зрелые годы вернулся в лоно церкви).
> 
> * - Городская фольклорная традиция в современном ламаизме (прим. ред. )


P.S.S.S. Открытие: отвык читать бумажные книги...

----------

Аня Приходящая (04.11.2009)

----------


## Spirit

Роман "t" мне понравился.

Не знаю, правда, как другим - небуддистам. Вот, если умеешь кататься на коньках, то трудно изобразить для публики, что не умеешь кататься. Так и в этом случае - тот, кто практикует буддизм прочтёт роман по-другому, чем тот, кто понятия о буддизме не имеет или, что ещё хуже, имеет неверные понятия. И не совсем теперь понятно, как они воспримут роман.

Вот предидущие романы имели свой мотив, который непроинформированному в некоторых вопросах читателю помогал стабилизировать поток впечатлений и концепций.
В Романе "Числа" это "воспитание чувств".
В романе "Emrire V" это "история любви". 

А роман "t" судя по всему будет восприниматься как присутсвие на игре , цели и правил которой не понимаешь. Какие-то шахматы, го или сложная карточная игра, где игроки становятся фигурами, а фигуры игроками, индивидуально-командная. 
Много азарта, силовых приёмов.

Более того, читатель сам становится участником этой игры - как только за*дума*ется.
Игра в дхармы. Я несколько лет назад даже тему на БФ завёл с таким названием.
Ну, скажем так, Пелевин стал гроссмейстером подобной игры. 

Оптина пустынь - оптимизация пустоты. На БФ, кстати, тоже много любителей этой игры. Игрок, фигура, судья - стоит сделать ход, и уже можно оказаться в одном из этих состояний.
Болельщиков ней нет - стоит толькоделать ход,  задуматься или даже просто заинтересоваться - и ты в игре. 

В романе, однако, в этой игре сразу появляется ожидаемое окончание, после разговора с Ариэлем, в которой тот 

объясняет диспозицию. Но это ожидаемое - как в шахматной композиции. Белые начинают и выигрывают. Или - ничья.
Наверное всё-таки роман заканчивается - *ничьей*. В мировоззренческом смысле. 

Ничья и есть - Оптина Пустынь в той игре, которую разиграл горссмейстер Пелевин - плодотворная эндшпильная идея! 

 :Smilie:

----------

Aion (29.10.2009), Caddy (29.10.2009), Karadur (29.10.2009), Вангдраг (30.10.2009), Сергей А (02.11.2009), Чженсинь (30.10.2009), Шавырин (30.10.2009)

----------


## Aion

Секретное оружие графа Т.

----------

Вангдраг (30.10.2009)

----------


## Чженсинь

> Извините, не понял, что имеется в виду под вордовскими файлами?
> И если можно, ссылочку дайте, плиз...


В личке смотрите...

----------

Aion (30.10.2009)

----------


## Spirit

2Aion

Предсказуемая реакция продвинутой образованной публики - критиков. Попытки вписать творчество Пелевина в традиционные рамки.
А это - процесс создание новых измерений в пространстве культуры.

(Хе-хе. Во загнул, но в принципе - верно!)

Читая его произведения , проникаешься оптимизмом по поводу перспектив распространения учения Будды на просторах России и окрестностей!

 :Smilie: 

Радует сетевая составляющая произведений писателя - есть мостики между романами, в частности в виде героев повествования, например Чапаева.

Особенно впечатлил эпизод с маленькой девочкой Анечкой - то есть будущей Анкой. Оказывается - она с раннего детства была воспитуема среди дзенских идей.
Вот, оказывается, как оно было то *на самом деле!*

 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

Почитал. Вобщем-то неплохо. Как обычно у Пелевина местами немного путано и непонятно. Но в принципе дочитать до конца стОит. Хотя того "Вау", который был после "Оборотня" уже нет.

----------


## Aion

В контексте обсуждаемого произведения Пелевина улыбнуло: Аркади Насонов. Проект "Без звука".

----------


## Вангдраг

Так что в электронке пиратской гдето есть уже?

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Да, лежит на Либрусеке и много еще где.))

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Прочёл новый роман... Это лучшее из того, что он написал. И не только в литературном отношении. У него впервые получился текст, подобный тантре, постепенно меняющий сознание читателя. Подлинное освобождение посредством чтения. До сих пор не могу в себя прийти.

Думаю, это главная книга в русской литературе. Я серьёзно.

----------

Caddy (15.11.2009), Сергей А (14.11.2009), Чженсинь (15.11.2009)

----------


## Aion

И я прочитал. Хорошее начало, местами и потом видна рука мастера, но пунктиром, увы. По-моему, не смог Виктор Олегович преодолеть пелевинщину, не смог...

----------

Вова Л. (14.11.2009), Сергей А (14.11.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

Имхо, напоминает Чапаева. Все-таки большинство книг у Пелевина были довольно непохожи друг на друга. Скажем Омон Ра, Чапаев и пустота, Жизнь насекомых, Книга оборотня, Поколение П, Принц Госплана, Желтая стрела и прочие - все они довльно разные. Тут же явные самоповторы.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нет, это единственная книга, где выстроена чёткая последовательность постижения.
И впервые Пелевин предстаёт как гуманист. Даёт положительный идеал, а не только растворяет в пустоте.

----------

Fritz (14.11.2009), лесник (16.11.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Да уж, один мой православный друган, высказался позавчера сравнением посл. книги Пелевина с Сорокиным (которго я ненавижу). Я спросил в чём схожесть. Общий смысл ответа был таким  - "молиться надо, только с этого польза". 

Книга мне понравилась, жанр - трэш. 4+

----------


## Чженсинь

> Прочёл новый роман... Это лучшее из того, что он написал. И не только в литературном отношении. У него впервые получился текст, подобный тантре, постепенно меняющий сознание читателя. Подлинное освобождение посредством чтения. До сих пор не могу в себя прийти.
> 
> Думаю, это главная книга в русской литературе. Я серьёзно.


Согласен, что это сильнейшая из его вещей - предыдущие книги тоже заставляли думать, но эта... Давно я так медленно ничего не читал, потому что постоянно отвлекался на соразмышления с автором, если можно так сказать...

Кому то может показаться, что он явно перегнул с наездами на тибетский буддизм. Но наезды были видимо лишь на досужие представления о тибетском буддизме, которые господствуют у многих людей, причисляющих себя к нему...

----------

Дмитрий Певко (15.11.2009), Сергей А (15.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> ... с Сорокиным (которго я ненавижу)


Почему, интересно? Он классик. Трилогия Лёд шедевриальна.
Да и День опричника с продолжением тоже.

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Прочёл новый роман... Это лучшее из того, что он написал. И не только в литературном отношении. У него впервые получился текст, подобный тантре, постепенно меняющий сознание читателя. Подлинное освобождение посредством чтения. До сих пор не могу в себя прийти.
> 
> Думаю, это главная книга в русской литературе. Я серьёзно.


В чем то Вы правы. Книга затягивает читателя в свои события, и в какой-то момент уже начинаешь злиться - когда же, когда достигнешь вместе с героем освобождения. Затем ты попадаешь под влияние ложных воззрений и ощущений, а потом - пшик!
Сначала роман показался мне очередной поделкой, вроде Empire V, но постепенно я начал понимать, что он также значителен, как и ЧиП, к которому, кстати, он оказывается приквелом. :Wink:

----------


## Fritz

> Почему, интересно? Он классик. Трилогия Лёд шедевриальна.
> Да и День опричника с продолжением тоже.


Кому классик, а кому копрофаг.
Напрочь тронутый головой автор, это видно даже внешне... И ещё эти призывы к молитве. Не знаю что ещё сказать почему. Потому скорее всего. Я конечно мало прочёл, всего два рассказа, Лошадиный суп и про то как девочку Настеньку в печке испекли. Больше как-то желания не возникало его книги открывать. А потом ещё его участие в передаче "Апокриф" по ТВ Культура, где он уверенно с горящим взглядом эпилептика выражал "несомненное существование Бога".... Короче, досвидания мистер Сорокин, лечитесь скорее, если что обращайтесь.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да уж, один мой православный друган, высказался позавчера сравнением посл. книги Пелевина с Сорокиным (которго я ненавижу). Я спросил в чём схожесть. Общий смысл ответа был таким  - "*молиться надо*, только с этого польза".


... поститься, слушать радево "Радонеж". только с этого польза

----------


## Сергей А

> Я конечно мало прочёл, всего два рассказа, Лошадиный суп и про то как девочку Настеньку в печке испекли.


Этого мало для вынесения такого вердикта. Тем более, что это довольно ранние рассказы из сборника Пир.
Попробуйте почитать трилогию Лёд.

----------


## Fritz

Согласен что мало. Но ведь есть ещё люди которым я доверяю в силу их образованности, схожести вкуса с моим, схожести мнений по некоторым вопросам и т.д. Моё мнение не оригинально. Времени у меня мало чтобы перечитать больше, как-нибудь обойдусь без Сорокина, невелика потеря, психом больше психом меньше. А если и увлекусь "несомненным существованием Бога", не дай Бог конечно, но всякое бывает, то есть ведь церковь, святоотечество и первоисточники, Сорокин со своим копротворчеством опять тут будет ни при чём.

----------

Доржик (24.11.2009), Сергей А (15.11.2009)

----------


## Dee Mon

Прочитал t, текст действительно супер, отличный приквел к ЧиП, ничуть не хуже оного. При этом занятно видеть реакции людей не знакомых с буддизмом - очень мало кто понимает о чем книга, хотя прямым текстом тут говорится уже гораздо больше, чем в предыдущих. Кто-то не без успеха ищет реальных прототипов пятерки авторов из рассказа (типа Пиворылов - Пивоваров, известный как Пепперштейн; ГришкОвец - Гришка Овнюк, хотя похоже только имя, по жанру на Акунина валят и т.д.).

А вот не подскажите ли ссылку на текст кого-либо из учителей или буддологов, содержащий описания сразу 5 элементов, 5 клеш, 5 мудростей, 5 скандх и их соответствий?

----------

Сергей А (18.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Кому классик, а кому копрофаг.


Вы, видимо, не поощряете концептуальное искусство. Пригов, Ерофеев (Виктор), Мамлеев тоже мимо кассы?

----------


## Spirit

Концептуальное "искусство" = халтура.

Ерофеева никто не читает, но все знают.

Что касается Мамлеева - то это сказочник. Такой - мрачный, сумеречный  Андерсен. Ну что сказать , метод то называется - метафизический реализм (вроде).

 :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

> Концептуальное "искусство" = халтура.


Есть и такой взгляд.
Если брать Лёд Сорокина, то концептуальной является идея "нас 23 000 и мы говорим сердцем", в описании концептуальности нет. Сорокин пишет таким языком, что картинка выходит очень сочной и насыщеной. От того он и не нравится тем, кто не может абстрагироваться от концепта-образа.
Ерофеев (Виктор!) - один из лучших современных российских писателей. Стараюсь смотреть его Апкриф, когда натыкаюсь. Зря Вы о том, что его не читают. Голого концептуализма почти нет. Так, местами.
Мамлеев да, сказочник. Но какой! Гофман отдыхает!
Я бы еще Елизарова в эту российскую современную околоконцептуальную линейку поставил. Библиотекарь (Русский Букер 2008) - это шедевр.

Ну а Пелевин - это буддизм в массы. Причем максимально изящно, не подкопаешься!

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну а Пелевин - это буддизм в массы. Причем максимально изящно, не подкопаешься!


 Объедание мухоморами и ловление глюков - "буддизм в массы" и "максимально изящно"? вы свою среду обитания с массами не путайте.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Объедание мухоморами и ловление глюков - "буддизм в массы" и "максимально изящно"? вы свою среду обитания с массами не путайте.


Хорошо, что буддисты сутры не читают: там есть про то, что Бодхисаттва практиковал после ухода из дворца. ))) Массам лучше про такое не знать, да.

----------

Сергей А (23.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Объедание мухоморами и ловление глюков - "буддизм в массы" и "максимально изящно"? вы свою среду обитания с массами не путайте.


Вы только это вычитали у Пелевина? Жаль...
Ну ок, вычеркиваем Вас из масс. :Smilie:

----------


## Чиффа

А мне вот этот кусочек текста показался симпатишным:



> — В китайском буддизме была секта Чань. Ее последователи отвергали священные писания и учили не опираться на слова и знаки. Тем не менее к ним часто приходили миряне и разные искатели истины — и задавали вопросы о смысле учения Будды. Чаньские учителя отвечали обычно каким-нибудь грубым образом — или ударом палки, или руганью. Особенно отличался один из них по имени Линь-Цзы, который в ответ на вопрос, что такое Будда, говорил, что это дыра в отхожем месте.
> — Фу, — сказала дама с камелией, — какая гадость.
> — Обычно его ответ понимают в том смысле, — продолжал Джамбон, — что Линь-Цзи учил не привязываться к понятиям и концепциям, даже если это концепция Будды. Но Соловьев считал, что это самое точное объяснение, которое может быть дано. Представьте себе, говорил он, грязный и засранный нужник. Есть ли в нем хоть что-нибудь чистое? Есть. Это дыра в его центре. Ее ничего не может испачкать. Все просто упадет сквозь нее вниз. У дыры нет ни краев, ни границ, ни формы — все это есть только у стульчака. И вместе с тем весь храм нечистоты существует исключительно благодаря этой дыре. Эта дыра — самое главное в отхожем месте, и в то же время нечто такое, что не имеет к нему никакого отношения вообще. Больше того, дыру делает дырой не ее собственная природа, а то, что устроено вокруг нее людьми: нужник. А собственной природы у дыры просто нет — во всяком случае, до того момента, пока усевшийся на стульчак лама не начнет делить ее на три каи…

----------

Kamal (09.06.2011), Анри (24.11.2009), Сергей А (24.11.2009), Чженсинь (24.11.2009), Шавырин (24.11.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Имхо:П.В.О. хорош тем, что в своём творчестве являет принцип "Абсолютная Пустота и ничего святого."

----------

Чиффа (24.11.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вы только это вычитали у Пелевина? Жаль...
> Ну ок, вычеркиваем Вас из масс.


Почему только это? там еще ребята псилоцибиновыми грибочками баловались, кто-то кокаинчику занюхивал. Повторюсь, если ваша среда обитания считает сие нормальным и имеющим отношение к Буддизму, то это ваша среда обитания, а не массы, в которой есть дети, бабушки, дедушки и другие порядочные люди, у которых отношение к веществам изменяющих сознание вполне определенное и верное. А отрицать, что творчество Пелевина пропитано насквозь этой темой.. ноу комментс.

----------

Доржик (24.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Несколько лет назад от новосибирца услышал что "Чапаев и пустота" является настольной книгой новосибирских наркоманов. Что в этой книге они находят успокоение и ответ. Что типа ничего нет и нечего заморачиваться.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Несколько лет назад от новосибирца услышал что "Чапаев и пустота" является настольной книгой новосибирских наркоманов. Что в этой книге они находят успокоение и ответ. Что типа ничего нет и нечего заморачиваться.


Щас расскажут, что это проблемы наркоманов, которые так воспринимают творчество Пелевина :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

В литературе (и не только) есть такое понятие - "художественный прием". Он не является смыслом произведения, это инструмент для подачи идеи. Что ж поделаешь, если такой прием (грибочки-кокаин) в молодежной среде работает намного лучше, чем коаны. Да и не только в молодежной. И уж тем более неразумно уравнивать художественые приемы со смыслом. Да, всегда найдутся человеки, которые будут воспринимать книги Пелевина, Кастанеды, Берроуза и других как учебники по ловле глюков. Спишем это на их недалекость.

А ханжество в обществе было и будет всегда. Сексуальную революцию проехали, глядишь, и до Пелевинских штучек доберемся :Smilie: . Отрицание действительности не есть показатель мудрости.

----------

Yuki (24.11.2009), Доржик (24.11.2009), Шавырин (24.11.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Щас расскажут, что это проблемы наркоманов, которые так воспринимают творчество Пелевина


Заставь дурака Богу молиться, он и лоб расшибёт. (народная мудрость)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

А если люди все всерьез воспринимают и находят поддержку в своих омрачениях?

----------


## Yuki

> А если люди все всерьез воспринимают и находят поддержку в своих омрачениях?


Тогда надо запретить всю литературу. ну и музыку, на всякий случай и прочие виды искусства: вдруг что-то кому-то навеет.
Вон, в эпоху романтизма, после публикации "Юного Вертера" молодые люди массово вешались. Надо запретить Гёте, мало ли...
При желании можно найти что угодно, где хотите, имхо

----------

Аньезка (24.11.2009), Сергей А (24.11.2009), Шавырин (24.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Почему сразу все и вся? У Пелевина это на поверхности лежит.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В литературе (и не только) есть такое понятие - "художественный прием".


 Если вы не знаете причину появления этих "художественным приемов", то это ваши личные проблемы, можете и дальше в своем неведенье считать их таковыми. Только к массам свои проблемы не приплетайте. Вот учения Далай-Ламы это Буддизм в массы, а не бредни торчка(1).
______________
1 - выражение "бредни торчка" использовано исключительно показать уровень относительно учений Далай-ламы и только.

----------

Сергей А (24.11.2009)

----------


## Yuki

> Почему сразу все и вся? У Пелевина это на поверхности лежит.


Ну опять же, личное восприятие... По мне, на поверхоности там лежит совсем другое, а все эти наркоманские дела, как уже написали, всего лишь средства...

Конечно, я вряд ли порекомендую почитать Пелевина подростку с неокрепшей психикой, без опыта и знания жизни. Так это, понятно, не Брато. Всему своё время. Достоевского в этом возрасте я бы тоже читать не рекомендовала, несмотря на школьную программу.

----------

Чиффа (24.11.2009)

----------


## Yuki

[QUOTE=Nirdosh Yogino;302259]Если вы не знаете причину появления этих "художественным приемов", то это ваши личные проблемы, можете и дальше в своем неведенье считать их таковыми. Только к массам свои проблемы не приплетайте. Вот учения Далай-Ламы это Буддизм в массы, а не бредни торчка(1).
[QUOTE]

Ну о "причине появления" именно таких "художественных приемов" даже догадаться не сложно, кто ж спорит. Ну и не только Вы "ведаете истину", уж извините. Понятно, автор в любом случае выражает в любой книге себя. Только, что это меняет? Повторюсь, каждый видит то, что видит, пропуская через собственное восприятие. 
По второй части: Вы утверждаете, что читать нужно только Священные книги, а Пушкин - туфта, потому что бабник и очень это из его произведений видно. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> По второй части: Вы утверждаете, что читать нужно только Священные книги, а Пушкин - туфта, потому что бабник и очень это из его произведений видно.


 Кому что читать это личное дело каждого, во второй части я только утверждаю, что Пелевин не "Буддизм в массы" как это было заявлено. Вы сами уже подростков из этой массы исключили.

----------


## Yuki

Знаете, я вообще не понимаю, что такое "массы" и еще "мнение народа". 
Имхо, книги Пелевина - это возможность увидеть идеи буддизма в современной литературе. В основном же преобладают совсем другие настроения...
Конечно, не стоит всё идеализировать, так ни что и не идеально... :Wink: 

Честно говоря, мне тоже не нравится наркоманская тема. Вообще не нравится, нигде. Кстати, и нецензурные выражения тоже. Ну если у автора вот такое видение мира и именно так ему надо самовыразиться: почему нет? Просто надо отделить зерна от плевел.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Просто видимо не удастся отделить зерна от плевел. Большинству понравились зерна.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Имхо, книги Пелевина - это возможность увидеть идеи буддизма в современной литературе.


ИМХО при наличии желания увидеть идеи Буддизма стоит брать книжки Буддийских Учителей с полки в магазине, а не Пелевина :Smilie:

----------


## Yuki

Думаю, не будем спорить от относительности всего  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Признайтесь уж, что, ну не нравится Вам творчество данного автора :Wink: 

А я признаюсь, что не люблю одного известного и почитаемого барда, именно потому, что никак не могу отделаться от мысли, что был он пьяницей и наркоманом. Ну вот хоть что мне рассказывайте о глубине его таланта и прочее и прочее... 

Вообщем, кармами нам с Вами не поменяться. 
Да найдется на каждого читателя свой автор!!! :Wink:

----------


## Yuki

> ИМХО при наличии желания увидеть идеи Буддизма стоит брать книжки Буддийских Учителей с полки в магазине, а не Пелевина


Вы же понимаете, я  о "глобальном" понимании тенденций в литературе. 
Учить буддизм по пелевину никто не собирается.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Признайтесь уж, что, ну не нравится Вам творчество данного автора


Про "не нравится" я ничего не говорил. Читал и подумываю последние произведения почитать. Только Буддизмом я не собираюсь его творчество считать :Smilie:

----------


## Yuki

> Про "не нравится" я ничего не говорил. Читал и подумываю последние произведения почитать. Только Буддизмом я не собираюсь его творчество считать


Извините, про "не нравится", это не к Вашему посту было. 
Конечно, художественное творчество - это не научное сочинение, и не собрание постулатов Учения.
Более того, я бы не назвала автора "популяризатором". Просто мировоззрение и знания автора, естественно, находят выражение в его творчестве.

----------


## Sadhak

Пелевин не давал никому обещания популяризации буддизма своими книгами. Каждый увидел то, что смог и хотел.
Я думаю, что последняя книга у него лучшая, очень понравилась.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

А при чем тут обещания кому-то? Людям предложили сладкую конфету в приблизительном образе буддизма, и они ее схавали. И распространяют далее это фуфло, не могу уже сдержаться фуфло и все. Туфта.

----------


## Сергей А

> ИМХО при наличии желания увидеть идеи Буддизма стоит брать книжки Буддийских Учителей с полки в магазине, а не Пелевина


А если желания нет (не сформировалось, скорее), а книга Пелевина попалась? Выбросить и не читать? Вам же Чиффа привела отрывок, ну чем не буддийская тематика?

----------


## Aion

> Заставь дурака Богу молиться, он и лоб расшибёт. (народная мудрость)


Дай дураку Ламрим почитать, от него только дурость и останется. (народная примета)

----------

Александр Ш (24.11.2009), Сергей А (24.11.2009), Шавырин (24.11.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А если желания нет (не сформировалось, скорее), а книга Пелевина попалась? Выбросить и не читать? Вам же Чиффа привела отрывок, ну чем не буддийская тематика?


Уже тематика, а не сам Буддизм? так может все таки и не в массы?

----------

Сергей А (24.11.2009)

----------


## Sadhak

> Людям предложили сладкую конфету в приблизительном образе буддизма, и они ее схавали. И распространяют далее это фуфло, не могу уже сдержаться фуфло и все. Туфта.


А что именно не понравилось? Проза или то, что не отвечает нашим "буддийским требованиям"?

----------


## Сергей А

> Уже тематика, а не сам Буддизм? так может все таки и не в массы?


Ну хорошо, хорошо! :Smilie:  Я и не собирался Пелевина (как и БГ в соседней ветке :Smilie: ) в истиные учителя Дхармы записывать, правда! Но интерес к буддизму он может подогреть. А по поводу массовости - это Вы на тиражи посмотрите и все станет понятно.

----------


## Аньезка

Я, конечно, пока прочитала только половину новой книги "Т". Но какой там буддизм то? Пока что все про Кабаллу.  :Cool:

----------


## Aion

> Но какой там буддизм то?


Там пародия на буддизм.

----------


## Шавырин

"Каждый видит лишь то,что в нём уже есть." :Cool:

----------

Сергей А (24.11.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

С точки зрения буддизма последняя книга действительно, ИМХО, туфта. Выражаясь словами Пелевина, это не буддизм, а «засранный нужник» во дворе монастыря. Причем ходят туда не монахи, а те, кто приезжает полюбопытствовать. Пелевин распространяет некие около- или скорее даже псевдобуддийские бредни, которые человеку, который даже если и заинтересуется буддизмом прочтя их, придется долгое время как дерьмо из рифленой подошвы вычищать.
Здесь недаром упомянули про каббалу. Что касается собственно буддийского воззрения, как его понимает Пелевин, то схожие вещи существуют и в других традициях, ничего такого уж оригинального в этом нет. А вот Четыре благородные Истины и идеал бодхисаттвы присутствуют только в буддизме. Об этом у Пелевина и в прежних книгах говорилось очень мало, а в этой совсем ничего. Увы…
К изящной словесности его творчество, разумеется, имеет отношение, а к буддизму вряд ли. Разве что в качестве пресловутого нужника во дворе некоего виртуального монастыря.

----------

Vega (25.11.2009)

----------


## Вангдраг

Пелевин и не пишет о буддизме для буддистов.Достаточно людей с удовольствием читают его книги, не зная что в них содержаться "буддистские
идеи".
А Пелевин,насколько мне известно,имеет связь с уч.Дзогчен и всвоих книгах
с этой позиции излагает(как понимает).Потому 4 благ.истины и идеалы бодхисаттвы у него искать не стоит.Потому и некотор."буддисты" не вкуривают.

----------


## Karadur

Мне нравится Пелевин, но всё-таки сильнее "Чапаева" у него ничего нет. "Т" неплох хотя бы тем, что там меньше психоделиков, но до "Чапаева", на мой взгляд, не дотягивает.

Чего не хватает у Пелевина - любви и сострадания. Отсюда и нехватка бодхичиты.

----------

Вова Л. (28.11.2009)

----------


## Кодо

Послушал его немного. Не понравилось неточное использование слов - слишком запутанно и неясно. Бытовой язык и так грешит многозначностью и неточностью понятий, а тут еще к этим же огрехам приучают в литературе. А как известно, мышление и речь тесно взаимосвязаны. 

Невольно пришлось сравнить Пелевина и наших классиков. Я тогда читал Гоголя. Его описания природы малороссии невероятно красивы и живописны. Произведения этих писателей так же далеки друг от друга по своему качеству как небо от земли.

----------

Vega (25.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Если пристально посмотреть на современную русскую прозу, то Виктор Олегович, конечно, звезда. При чем первой величины, и не спорьте. Вне всяких сомнений, что его язык намного понятней современному массовому читателю, чем язык Платонова и Шолохова. И он однозначно вписал себя в историю современной литературы вообще, не только русской. Спорить с этим бесполезно ибо ближайшие претенденты на российский литературный Олимп отстают от него практически по всем параметрам.

Говорить о том, что Пелевин - буддийский писатель наверное не верно. Скорее это стеб на буддизм. Но какой! Плевин прекрасно доказал, что в современном мире стеб можно возвести в ранг искусства. И мне приятно видеть в метро, что молодежь читает Пелевина, а не Донцовомарининскую чушь, авось и научатся чему нибудь.

Можно не признавать тенденций современной российской прозы и навечно зациклиться на более ранних писателях и их временах. Но, мне кажеться, это неправильная позиция. Нужно двигаться вперед и учиться воспринимать (а лучше - понимать) новые правила игры, а не катить задними ногами свой экскрементный шар из воспоминаний системы "А я то в советские времена оооо!...".

----------

Доржик (28.11.2009), Чиффа (28.11.2009)

----------


## Vega

> Если пристально посмотреть на современную русскую прозу, то Виктор Олегович, конечно, звезда. При чем первой величины, и не спорьте. Вне всяких сомнений, что его язык намного понятней современному массовому читателю, чем язык Платонова и Шолохова. 
> лучше - понимать) новые правила игры, а не катить задними ногами свой экскрементный шар из воспоминаний системы "А я то в советские времена оооо!...".


"Стилист"  Зверев тоже звезда....

Интересно, кто они -  из шара ? Может быть  И. Бродский, ну или  Ф.Искандер?
В одном из интервью И. Бродского спрашивали о творчестве Ахматовой (после прочтения им цикла лекций  по русской литературе в университете). Интервьюер посетовал как раз на то, что творчество Ахматовой  сложно для массового понимания. Бродский ответил:"Если сложно,  тогда читайте букварь"...
У Пелевина очень "неопрятный" язык.  А о буддизме в его опусах  - его там нет.

----------


## Yuki

> А при чем тут обещания кому-то? Людям предложили сладкую конфету в приблизительном образе буддизма, и они ее схавали. И распространяют далее это фуфло, не могу уже сдержаться фуфло и все. Туфта.


"Фуфло" - это из разряда "всё фигня, кроме пчёл"?
Да никто не собирается изучать буддизм по Пелевину! 
Я вот думала, что Пелевин больше художественную литертур пишет :Wink: 
И чего прицепились к фразе "буддизм в массы". Как я поняла, написана она была на эмоциях и как образное выражение, а отнюдь не как провозглашение автора новым учителем. Естественно, за учением идут совсем в другие места (трудно с этим не согласиться).

[QUOTE=Vega;302474
Интересно, кто они -  из шара ? Может быть  И. Бродский, ну или  Ф.Искандер?
В одном из интервью И. Бродского спрашивали о творчестве Ахматовой (после прочтения им цикла лекций в университете). Интервьюер посетовал как раз на то, что творчество Ахматовой  сложно для массового понимания. Бродский ответил:"Если сложно,  тогда читайте букварь"...[/QUOTE] 
А нельзя ли читать и воспринимать и то и другое? И почему нельзя читать и Пелевина и Толстого? 
Кстати, любители Донцовой и Пелевина тоже в природе существуют :Wink:

----------

Доржик (28.11.2009), Сергей А (25.11.2009), Чиффа (28.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Про букварь это жестко)))

----------


## Кузьмич

Мне кажется , Пелевину давно надоело писать книги  :Cool: 

Лучшее у него - Чапаев. И еще ранние рассказы , так или иначе связанные с временем СССР и перестройки; словом , написанное до "Поколения П". Герои этих книг - еще вполне советские люди, они мне по-человечески симпатичны, и похоже, автору тоже .
Начиная с "П" , персонажи , по большей части, вызывают неприятие - в той или иной степени они все с гнильцой - или в помыслах, или по роду занятий. ( Т и А-Хули - вроде и положительны, но обрисованы как-то невнятно). И можно ли про таких "Ч"удаков написать чего путного? :Cool: 

Но билет в Корею стоит денех, потому олигархи и прочие люди на трубе отрабатывают трудовую повинность героями книг Пелевина. :Cool:  :Cool:

----------

Влад К (17.12.2013)

----------


## Вангдраг

Любитель, одновременно, Донцовой и Пелевина-это круто.Что за чудной "зверь"

----------


## Сергей А

> Любитель, одновременно, Донцовой и Пелевина-это круто.Что за чудной "зверь"


Всяко в сансаре быват :Smilie: 
Людей, играющих в симфоническом оркестре на виолончели и слушающих Алену Апину видал частенько.

----------


## Вангдраг

Похоже на "обратку".После высоких материй иногда хочется просто побегать
по лужам.Или чел отбывает трудовую повинность,а мечтает о другом :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

> Чего не хватает у Пелевина - любви и сострадания. Отсюда и нехватка бодхичиты.


Карадур, а как у Вас обстоят дела с достатком бодхичитты?

----------


## Шавырин

Лично я не сторонник "тыкания носом" вот это буддизм,а это нет. 
Пелевин в этом смысле для меня показателен.
Очень ценю "Жизнь насекомых" и "Кормление крокодила Хуфу"(из 5П)

----------

Сергей А (30.11.2009)

----------


## Yuki

> Любитель, одновременно, Донцовой и Пелевина-это круто.Что за чудной "зверь"


Ничего чуднОго. У каждой книги - своя цель. 
И как, уже заметили, как правило люди, занятые тяжелым умственным трудом, отрываются на "легкой" литературе.

----------


## Karadur

> Карадур, а как у Вас обстоят дела с достатком бодхичитты?


Плохо.
А что, новую завезли? И где дают?

----------

Илия (01.12.2009)

----------


## Кузьмич

Своей последней книгой Пелевин оказал буддизму очень плохую услугу. Он сделал его СКУЧНЫМ .

----------

Vega (27.03.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Своей последней книгой Пелевин оказал буддизму очень плохую услугу. Он сделал его СКУЧНЫМ .


Каким образом?

----------


## Such

Если Пелевин одной своей книгой сделал скучным _весь буддизм_, то он... он...
ну, наверное, не меньше Аллаха, в руках которого _всё_  :Smilie: 
А тогда, собственно, какие к нему претензии




> - Знаете, -  сказал он, - если мне понадобится консультация по духовным
> вопросам, я зайду к вам. Не возражаете?
>      - Все в руках Аллаха, - ответила девушка.
>      -  Позвольте,  - вдруг повернулся к  ней  молодой  человек  с  широкими
> зрачками,  мирно глядевший  до этого в огромный хрустальный шар.  -  Как это
> все? А сознание Будды? Руки Аллаха ведь есть только в сознании Будды. С этим
> вы не станете спорить?
>      Девушка за прилавком вежливо улыбнулась.
>      - Конечно,  нет, - сказала  она. - Руки  Аллаха  есть только в сознании
> ...

----------


## лесник

> Своей последней книгой Пелевин оказал буддизму очень плохую услугу. Он сделал его СКУЧНЫМ .


А разве буддизм был когда-то веселым?-) Страдание, перерождения, сансара - скука смертная.

----------

Eugene G. (26.03.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Своей последней книгой Пелевин оказал буддизму очень плохую услугу. Он сделал его СКУЧНЫМ .





> Каким образом?





> А разве буддизм был когда-то веселым?-) Страдание, перерождения, сансара - скука смертная.



Мне кажется, для современного человека, к которому обращается Пелевин, гораздо доходчивей "пряник", а не "кнут", по-первости. И первые встречи большинства людей с буддизмом были не из-за глубокого осознания Первой Благородной...
 В "Чапаеве" этот "пряник" был очень вкусным, в "Оборотне"-тоже еще ничего, а тут как-то... А мож, я просто старею... :Confused:

----------


## Ноки

> Каким образом?


возможно кокаином

----------


## Eugene G.

> А разве буддизм был когда-то веселым?-) Страдание, перерождения, сансара - скука смертная.


Это все шутка  :Cool:

----------


## Иван Петров

> Чего не хватает у Пелевина - любви и сострадания. Отсюда и нехватка бодхичиты.


тут пробегал хороший пост как раз на эту тему: http://abbefromru.livejournal.com/295773.html

----------

Vega (27.03.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

> тут пробегал хороший пост как раз на эту тему: http://abbefromru.livejournal.com/295773.html


А мне вот этот пост не понравился. :Frown: 

Художника каждый обидеть может(норовит) :Cry:

----------


## Karadur

> тут пробегал хороший пост как раз на эту тему: http://abbefromru.livejournal.com/295773.html


Ну я имел в виду не плотскую любовь, а более тонкую, каруну.  :Smilie: 
Да, аспект любви между противоположными полами у Пелевина не очень раскрыт, но это и необязательно для книг такого жанра. 

Но аспект сострадания в произведении на буддийскую тему должен быть. А его очень мало у Пелевина. Он показывает внутреннюю борьбу и развитие своих героев, но в этом внутреннем мире мало сострадания и любви.

Это просто констатация факта, мне в целом нравятся книги Пелевина.

----------


## Чженсинь

Журнал "Сноб" опубликовал на сайте и в июньском выпуске новый рассказ Пелевина - "Тхаги". И как уже повелось, без скандала, похожего на пиар, не обошлось.
http://community.livejournal.com/ru_pelevin/397108.html
Сам рассказ: http://nowhere.np.dn.ua/thug.htm

Там опять Виктор Олегович поднаезжает на тибетский буддизм, точнее на Бон. 
Цитирую отрывок:
"– А какое ответвление у них самое жуткое? – спросила Румаль Мусаевна, широко открыв глаза.

– Бон, – ответил Борис. – Но реальность, однако, оказалось довольно унылой. У меня быстро сложилось ощущение, что когда-то давным-давно бонские шаманы поймали заблудившегося в горах буддийского монаха и, перед тем как разделать его на пергамент, флейты и ритуальную чашу из черепа, заставили придумать политкорректные объяснения всем их мрачным ритуалам. Чисто на случай конфликта с оккупационной администрацией. И вот именно эти фальшивые покровы и сохранились в веках, а изначальная суть или утеряна, или скрыта от непосвященных.

– А что такое Бон с практической точки зрения? – спросил Аристотель Федорович. – Мы ведь люди в этом вопросе совершенно темные.

– Тренировка духа, – ответил Борис. – С целью обрести свободу от привязанностей. Только в реальности кончается тем, что вместо одной тачки с говном человек катит по жизни две – свою родную и тибетскую. Сначала на работе отпашет, как папа Карло, а потом сидит у себя в каморке начитывает заклинания на собачьем языке, чтобы умилостивить каких-нибудь нагов, которых ни для кого другого просто нету... И психоз бушует сразу по двум направлениям. А вообще там много всяких развлечений. Каждый практикует как хочет."

Дальше еще круче...

----------

Aion (25.06.2010), Ho Shim (25.06.2010), Spirit (25.06.2010), Zatsunen (25.06.2010), Иван Ран (25.06.2010), лесник (08.07.2010), Поляков (25.06.2010), Чиффа (26.06.2010), Шавырин (25.06.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Однако,хороший бы кино-триллер плучился б, возмись кто за экранизацию.

----------


## Spirit

Хе-хе...
Пелевин в расскае наехал на всё, что только можно -
н калинку-малинку, статую и плакат, отечественный автопром (справедливо, Ладу-Калину точно проектировали адепты богини Кали), тибетские ьрадиции, Гитлера, либеральную журналистику и т.д.


Кстати, судя по всему прообразами жрецов Кали послужили мэр одного очень крупного городка и его богатая жена. Тоже наезд?...

 :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Там опять Виктор Олегович поднаезжает на тибетский буддизм, точнее на Бон.


Зачот. )))

"Наехал на православых, точнее на русских язычников" (c)

P.S. Вполне адекватный отрывок. )

----------


## Echo

Об чем вообще этот рассказ у меня как-то мимо ума пролетело :Confused:

----------


## Шавырин

> Об чем вообще этот рассказ у меня как-то мимо ума пролетело


Куда приводят мечты (желания)  :Cool:

----------

Echo (25.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Об чем вообще этот рассказ у меня как-то мимо ума пролетело


Об этом

----------


## Иван Петров

А мне про випассану понравилось  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> – Например?
> 
> – Ну, например, есть шаматха и випашьяна. Это такие медитации. Скучные, как разведение редиса.
> 
> – В чем они заключаются?
> 
> Борис задумался.
> 
> – Ну если на простом примере... Вот, например, выпили вы водки и не можете ключи от квартиры найти. И думаете: “Где ключи? Где ключи? Где ключи?” Это шаматха. А потом до вас доходит: “Господи, да я же совсем бухой...” Это випашьяна. У нас этим вся страна занимается, просто не знает.
> ...


*Кали-МА*

----------

Zatsunen (25.06.2010), Чженсинь (25.06.2010)

----------


## Чженсинь

> Зачот. )))
> 
> "Наехал на православых, точнее на русских язычников" (c)
> 
> P.S. Вполне адекватный отрывок. )


Имелось в виду, что бон одна из пяти существующих тибетских традиций. Изрядно обработанная буддизмом, о чем Пелевин и написал.
По тибетскому буддизму Пелевин проехался в "t", где один из героев назвал его совместным проектом ЦРУ и английской разведки  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dron

что касается буддизма, если Пелевин раз по нему проедется, то девять раз его прорекламирует потом в пределах одного текста.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Последние 10 лет практически не читаю художественную литературу, только буддийскую. Но заставил себя прочитать 2 книги Пелевина: "Чапаев и пустота" и "Т", и не пожалел, книги выше всяческих похвал.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Имелось в виду, что бон одна из пяти существующих тибетских традиций. Изрядно обработанная буддизмом, о чем Пелевин и написал.
> По тибетскому буддизму Пелевин проехался в "t", где один из героев назвал его совместным проектом ЦРУ и английской разведки


это мнение Далай-Ламы, которое не все разделяют даже в Гелугинтересно, сколько заплатило ЦРУ и английская разведка Гуру Ринпоче за постройку монастыря Самье?

Не стоит принимать высказывания литературных персонажей за личное мнение автора..

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2010)

----------


## Чженсинь

> это мнение Далай-Ламы, которое не все разделяют даже в Гелугинтересно, сколько заплатило ЦРУ и английская разведка Гуру Ринпоче за постройку монастыря Самье?
> 
> Не стоит принимать высказывания литературных персонажей за личное мнение автора..


Кстати про тибетский буддизм в "t" пишет 5-й автор, метафизик, которого кроме как к самому Пелевину, отнести к не кому :Smilie: .

И конечно речь идет не о тибетском буддизме, как таковом, а о стереотипных представлениях о нем и способах подачи учения, сложившихся на просторах бывшего СССР, далеко не всегда отвечающим духу и букве оригинала. Тем более, что и самих оригинальных форм немало...
Именно эти стереотипы ИМХО и третируются Пелевиным.

А про ЦРУ - это как бы утрированное мнение некоторых православно-патриотических кругов по поводу ТБ, озабоченных ростом его влияния в их вотчине.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Именно эти стереотипы ИМХО и третируются Пелевиным.


Заметим, что в этом рассказе тибесткий буддизм и Бон критикуются из уст не самого сипатичного персонажа (впрочем, там все персонажи один другого хуже).

Но что, собственно, изменится, если доказать, что Пелевин наезжает на тибетский буддизм? Или напротив, что он не наезжает? Если это личная позиция Пелевина, то  больше не будем читать его произведения?  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (29.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Скачал все произведения Пелевина, дочитываю Empire V. Я понял, для кого пишет свои книги Пелевин... для нас  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (29.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ну, я бы сказал, что он пишет для тех, кто исповедует Дхарму со стёбом и без признакофф сострадания. : )
Он же никого из своих героев не любит, т.е. никому не сострадает...

----------


## Шавырин

И такая любовь имеет место быть  :Cool:

----------

Кузьмич (29.06.2010)

----------


## Шаман

> И такая любовь имеет место быть


Библия говорит о том, что всех надо любить. Камасутра объясняет, каким образом.

----------

Bob (10.10.2011), Joy (28.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.06.2010), Ондрий (28.06.2010), Сакура (28.06.2010), Шавырин (28.06.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Фишка Виктора Олеговича в том (имхо), что для своих филосовских измышлений он может сотворить множество персонажей. В этом рассказе-их минимум, зато каков простор для поисковиков!  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Фишка Виктора Олеговича в том (имхо), что для своих филосовских измышлений он может сотворить множество персонажей. В этом рассказе-их минимум, зато каков простор для поисковиков!


Жанр лит. произведения определяется, кроме прочего (т.е. кроме объёма), ещё о кол-вом персонажей. В рассказе их, по определению, не может быть много.
А эрудиции Пелевину, конечно, не занимать... : )

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ну, я бы сказал, что он пишет для тех, кто исповедует Дхарму со стёбом и без признакофф сострадания. : )
> Он же никого из своих героев не любит, т.е. никому не сострадает...


Мне кажется, что все гораздо глубже, цинизм только на поверхности. Но дело даже не в этом, ведь это художественные произведения, а не книги по Дхарме. Мне книги Пелевина помогают взглянуть на мир с разных точек зрения, автор не просто умный человек, но и обладает практически магическим талантом, стимулировать интеллект читателя определенным образом  :Smilie: , а буддистов вдохновлять на подвиги  :Smilie:  Это единственный автор художественной литературы, которого мне действительно интересно читать и не жалко потраченного времени.

----------

Bob (10.10.2011), Кузьмич (29.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2010), Чженсинь (29.06.2010), Шавырин (28.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мне кажется, что все гораздо глубже, цинизм только на поверхности.


"В уголках его глаз таилась тщательно скрываемая доброта. И скрывал он её по одной простой причине: чтобы кто-нибудь ею, упаси, не воспользовался". (Не помню, откуда.) : )
А так жанр, в котором работает Пелевин, -- просто сатира. Или -- современная "фельетонистика".




> Но дело даже не в этом, ведь это художественные произведения, а не книги по Дхарме. Мне книги Пелевина помогают взглянуть на мир с разных точек зрения, автор не просто умный человек, но и обладает практически магическим талантом, стимулировать интеллект читателя определенным образом , а буддистов вдохновлять на подвиги  Это единственный автор художественной литературы, которого мне действительно интересно читать и не жалко потраченного времени.


Кто-то сомневается в том, что эти произвдения -- не книги по Дхарме? %)
И хотел бы я знать, на какие такие подвиги сподвигают буддистов эклектичные по контенту и глубоко циничные тексты Пелевина? : ))

В остальном -- да: сердцу/вкусу не прикажешь. Через восхищение ранним Пелевиным сам прошёл, пока не допёр, что это просто развлечение/услада для ума. И привыкать к нему -- себе хуже, в свете нравственности.

----------

Кузьмич (29.06.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

Прочитал давеча рассказ "Тхаги", новый, кажется. Или нет. Все-таки новый.

Впечатление... Слабый рассказ. Слабый в его же системе координат. Ремеслуха.
Но... Вместе с тем, например, цитата:

"Никакого либерализма в России нет и быть не может. Потому что при либерализме придется всех в тюрьму сажать. В России есть либеральный дискурс. Это, если говорить по-научному, последовательность шумовых и визуальных эффектов, сопровождающих передачу созданной Гулагом стоимости в руки сами хорошо знаете кого. Набор особых мантр, который специально обученные люди начитывают по радио и телевизору для создания ментальной завесы. Против я ничего не имею, но как я могу такому служить? Я ведь адепт мистического зла, а не экономический журналист или там автор колонки «Из-под глыб» в каком-нибудь глянцевом каталоге...»

Насыщенность, плотность текста, как и прежде, очень неслабая. А аудитория потенциальных читателей способных понять, к чему все это, минимальна.
Это же надо знать не только про злополучных тхагов, надо знать разом,  что это такое: и  «Из-под глыб», и  мантры, автор играет смыслами, играет, как и прежде, в понятиях пост-советской России, что раскинулась от Москвы до самых до окраин Бруклина, дразнит и доводит до бешенства одних и пускает пыль глаза другим , но что поделать, если у нас такой "дискурс". Такой вот у нас буддизм и бон, и Кали здесь, как выясняется, своя, а уж сатанизм.

Про випассану см. выше.

----------

Кузьмич (29.06.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

> "Сделать так, чтобы жопа нас отпустила, нельзя, потому что она даже не знает, что мы в ней. И объяснить ей это очень сложно – здесь не поможет даже молитва. Зато вполне реально понемногу отпустить ее самому. Для этого, если коротко, нужно вести трезвый образ жизни и внимательно наблюдать за тем, что происходит в нашем сознании. Что касается Виктора Пелевина, то я его ни разу не встречал."


 — Писатель Виктор Пелевин ответил на вопросы участников проекта «Сноб»

via vplusplus@lj

----------

Caddy (28.06.2010), Echo (29.06.2010), Кузьмич (29.06.2010), Шавырин (28.06.2010)

----------


## Сакура

> Библия говорит о том, что всех надо любить. Камасутра объясняет, каким образом.


Браво!

----------


## Akaguma

Считаю данное чтение неудовлетворительным и бессмысленным, как с художественной точки зрения, так и интеллектуально-познавательной.

----------

Eternal Jew (28.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> — Писатель Виктор Пелевин ответил на вопросы участников проекта «Сноб»
> 
> via vplusplus@lj

----------

Bob (10.10.2011), Zom (30.06.2010), Кузьмич (29.06.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Прочитал давеча рассказ "Тхаги", новый, кажется. Или нет. Все-таки новый...
> 
> ...Насыщенность, плотность текста, как и прежде, очень неслабая. А аудитория потенциальных читателей способных понять, к чему все это, минимальна.
> Это же надо знать не только про злополучных тхагов, надо знать разом,  что это такое: и  «Из-под глыб», и  мантры, автор играет смыслами, играет, как и прежде, в понятиях пост-советской России...
> Про випассану см. выше.


Да не так уж и обязательно все это знать заранее. Возможно и наоборот - читатель захочет прояснить непонятный для себя момент, а когда прояснит, оценит смысль еще лучше.

Я вот "Москва-Петушки" Ерофеева читал раза четыре, не считая случайных взятий в руки книгу, и каждый раз находил что-нибудь для себя ранее непонятое  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

P.S. Не равняю Ерофеева и Пелевина.

----------

Lanky (29.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

А вообще для гурманов и эстетов есть ещё серия книжек Хольма ван Зайчика, и глубоко ироничные, и фэнтезийные, и неизмеримо более... добродетельные. : ) Тем паче, что пиарил их и покойный проф. Е.А. Торчинов...
Хотя буддизма там как такового -- чуть-чуть. Куда больше даосизма. : ))

Потому можно убить сей пост как ядрёный по всем статьям оффтоп. : )

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (11.12.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> Да не так уж и обязательно все это знать заранее. Возможно и наоборот - читатель захочет прояснить непонятный для себя момент, а когда прояснит, оценит смысль еще лучше.


Массовый читатель ленив, ему проще отложить книгу чем разбираться в слоях смыслов. Пример - Борхес. Чтобы его адекватно воспринимать, читатель должен быть уже весьма образованным и начитанным в разных областях.

----------


## Lanky

> Да не так уж и обязательно все это знать заранее. Возможно и наоборот - читатель захочет прояснить непонятный для себя момент, а когда прояснит, оценит смысль еще лучше.
> 
> Я вот "Москва-Петушки" Ерофеева читал раза четыре, не считая случайных взятий в руки книгу, и каждый раз находил что-нибудь для себя ранее непонятое 
> 
> P.S. Не равняю Ерофеева и Пелевина.


Веничка вообще трансцендентален :Embarrassment: 
как сейчас помню "вложил ли ты свой кирпич в здание русского гамлетизма?" :Big Grin:

----------

Кузьмич (29.06.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Массовый читатель ленив, ему проще отложить книгу чем разбираться в слоях смыслов. Пример - Борхес. Чтобы его адекватно воспринимать, читатель должен быть уже весьма образованным и начитанным в разных областях.


Если читатель ленив - читать бесполезно.
Ведь это все-таки работа...

Давно ли биомассовый чейтатель пытается читать Борхеса? Лично я пока не читал, правда, собираюсь.

( Вот я Искандеровский "Сандро из Чегема" читаю три месяца, и только до половины пока. Ну не могу помногу! Ведь надо прочувствовать!  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> P.S. Не равняю Ерофеева и Пелевина.


И тем не менее: и тот, и другой -- русские писатели. : )
Но если Вен. Ерофеев в "М-П" -- продолжатель традиций великой русской литературы (сострадание к "маленькому человеку"), а точнее -- традиции гоголевской (в т.ч. и по уровню работы со словом: и МД и М-П -- именно _поэмы_, а не повести, что уникально даже в нашей лит-ре), то куда приспособить Пелевина с его... "мистическим" цинизмом? Ну, разве что к Ф. Сологубу (см. "Мелкий бес")... И больше ничего на ум не приходит.

А что касается эрудиции... Ну, возьмите, к примеру, БСЭ или другую энциклопедию: столько всего.. ненужного узнаете! : )

В остальном же -- у любого автора есть главное: суть, квинтэссенция -- то, что остаётся (если остаётся : ) и спустя много времени после прочтения.
Так что остаётся спустя, ну, хотя бы, лет пять после прочтения очередного опуса Пелевина?

Хотя понимаю, что время меняется -- и чем дальше, тем шустрее, -- и прежние критерии (в т.ч. нравственные) нелепо прилагать к нынешним авторам. Но всё же, всё же, всё же...

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (15.11.2010)

----------


## Aion

Имхо, странно читать упоминание кое-кого о Борхесе.  
Правда, странно. Это как если бы Понтий Пилат о любви к Христу писал....

----------


## Иван Ран

> Так что остаётся спустя, ну, хотя бы, лет пять после прочтения очередного опуса Пелевина?


Отличная атмосфера в Чапаеве, лично я пока не забыл. А идеи предпочитаю черпать из философских текстов, а не из произведений рефлексирующих эстетов, то бишь классиков литературы.  




> Хотя понимаю, что время меняется -- и чем дальше, тем шустрее, -- и прежние критерии (в т.ч. нравственные) нелепо прилагать к нынешним авторам.





> сострадание к "маленькому человеку"


Есть мнение, что сострадание к маленькому человеку безнравственно, а мистический цинизм - нейтрально забавный.

----------


## Саша П.

> Да не так уж и обязательно все это знать заранее. Возможно и наоборот - читатель захочет прояснить непонятный для себя момент, а когда прояснит, оценит смысл еще лучше.
> 
> Я вот "Москва-Петушки" Ерофеева читал раза четыре, не считая случайных взятий в руки книгу, и каждый раз находил что-нибудь для себя ранее непонятое 
> 
> P.S. Не равняю Ерофеева и Пелевина.


На мой взгляд, Пелевин сделал-таки просто невозможное.

Он / Не равняю Ерофеева и Пелевина /, будучи самобытным автором, то есть, не кося  ни под кого,  что в эпоху постмодерна как-то особенно затруднительно,  оставаясь собой,  умудрился протолкнуть свой мессидж -  и яйцеголовым академикам, и пустоголовым буддистам, и безголовым анархистам, и прочим  иже с ними. 
В сочетании с таким сегментом рынка, как домашние хозяйки, прыщавые малолетки и снобы всякого покроя. То есть, он при всей той абракадабре, что есть в его книгах - массовый писатель и , о страшно подумать, его имя войдет в историю русской литературы конца 20 века. Наряду с еще парой разве что  имен.
Он сделал свои крайне сложные  и насыщенные тексты привлекательными, доступными  и продолжает держать аудиторию по сей день. Ни капельки не заигрывая с ней. 

Остается один только вопрос: а на фига ему  самому  все это нужно?

С бабками его кидали, и кидали не раз.

----------

Rushny (13.08.2010), Кузьмич (30.06.2010), лесник (08.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2010)

----------


## Ho Shim

> В остальном же -- у любого автора есть главное: суть, квинтэссенция -- то, что остаётся (если остаётся : ) и спустя много времени после прочтения.
> Так что остаётся спустя, ну, хотя бы, лет пять после прочтения очередного опуса Пелевина?


У меня сразу после прочтения ничего не остается. Но это "ничего" многого стоит  :Wink:  К сожалению, со временем все теряется. Приходится перечитывать!

----------


## Юй Кан

Искал, как бывает, одно, а нашлось напрочь другое, где по поводу и "многого" и "малого":

Виктор Пелевин как зеркало русской литературной традиции.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.08.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SupLNWDBWLA

----------

Pema Sonam (10.08.2010), Дордже (15.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.08.2010), Чиффа (10.08.2010)

----------


## Мария Иванова

извините, что поднимаю тему, возможно это уже никому неинтересно :Smilie: 

но я вот честно говоря, не очень понимаю, как такой отрывок считать за стеб над каким-то "не таким" пониманием буддизма:

_ 
— Мы с Владимиром Сергеевичем часто спорили, — начал он, — и доходило почти до драк… Но в результате он помог мне понять важную вещь. Вы слышали, наверное, что в буддизме большую роль играет понятие «пустота». Причем считается, что постигать ее надо не интеллектуально, а напрямую, что возможно только после многих лет практики. Я, когда был моложе, интересовался этим вопросом и обучался у многих лам. Потом это стало получаться и у меня самого, но меня не оставляло ощущение какой-то странной фальши от всей процедуры… Я вас не утомляю?
— Нет, что вы, — сказала дама с камелией. — Очень интересно.
— Соловьев, — продолжал Джамбон, — объяснил, что представляет собой такое прямое постижение в его тибетской версии. По его словам, оно ничем не отличается от визуализации различных божков, чьи образы ламы после многолетних упражнений умеют вызывать в сознании мгновенно и без усилий. Только в случае с пустотой это не визуализация, а, как он говорил, «ментализация». Если привести сравнение, когда вы осознаете пустотность мира по тибетскому обряду, задействуется та же функция ума, которая позволяет видеть в жирном мужике кулака-мироеда.
— Что значит «ментализация»? — спросил желтый галстук.
— Сейчас объясню, — ответил Джамбон. — Смотрите, сначала ламы объясняют ученику философскую категорию «пустотности». Потом учат видеть пустую природу преходящих вещей. Затем объясняют, что пустота ума подобна сознающему пространству, и так далее. И через некоторое время эти умственные построения настолько сжимаются во времени, что начинают напоминать непосредственное восприятие — как говорят сами ламы, «надуманное становится ненадуманным». Это у них и называется непосредственным переживанием истины.
— Не понимаю, — жалобно произнес господин с подусниками.
Джамбон на минуту задумался, подыскивая слова.
— Когда мы учимся ездить на велосипеде, — сказал он, — мы перестаем думать, куда повернуть руль, чтобы не упасть. Все происходит без усилий. Но это не значит, что мы больше не думаем, куда его повернуть. Мы просто не отдаем себе в этом отчета — действие ума больше не осознается. Здесь то же самое. Мы не отбрасываем мыслящий ум, просто мышление, без конца пробегающее по одному и тому же маршруту, становится, так сказать, незаметным само для себя. Человек ведь вообще не способен воспринимать того, чего он не знает. Он может только узнавать известные ему шаблоны — или, что то же самое, проецировать их вовне. В детстве мы учились узнавать кошку и собаку по их форме и цвету, а здесь учимся видеть сделанное из слов животное, у которого формы и цвета нет. Но по своей сути «созерцание природы ума» тибетского разлива мало чем отличается от визуализации какого-нибудь зеленого черта с ожерельем из черепов и ртом на животе._

длинная цитата, прошу прощения, но довольно имхо, показательная. мне например, очень сильно кажется, что здесь Пелевин высказывает здесь собственную точку зрения на буддизм, а не пытается кому-то указать на недостатки его позиции. И это точка зрения человека, разочаровавшегося в буддизме. Просто я никак не могу представить, что кто-то серьезно практикующий может такое написать, - что невозможно непоредственное восприятие, и что все это фейк. Даже если воспользоваться так же метафорами, то можно сказать, что непосредственное восприятие напоминает не езду на велосипеде, а полет на параплане, когда вовсе не нужно повторять себе "я переживаю ощущение полета", чтобы его пережить :Smilie: ) 
Возможно, конечно Пелевин  - это бодхисаттва нереального бхуми, и все это искусные средства.... Но явно не для таких средних умов, как мой :Smilie: ) Вот раньше он напоминал бодхисаттву гораздо больше :Smilie:  имхо :Smilie:

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Очень люблю Пелевина. Расстраивает что зачастую от его новой книги ожидают похожести на ЧиП или Поколение "П". Она не плохая, она просто новая книга. Человеку свойственно меняться. 
> P.s. А некоторые его интервью очень интересно читать. И чувство юмора хорошее.


живому все хорошо(с)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> мне например, очень сильно кажется, что здесь Пелевин высказывает здесь собственную точку зрения на буддизм, а не пытается кому-то указать на недостатки его позиции. И это точка зрения человека, разочаровавшегося в буддизме.


Мне тоже кажется, что в «Т.» и «Тхагах» проглядывает разочарование в буддизме.

----------


## Inbongo

> точнее, к его книгам?
> Дочитал недавно "Священную книгу оборотня".
> Немного заморочено про особенности оборотней и не только, так что к середине книги я всерьёз думал, а не забить ли на это дело и не поиграть ли в анреал турнамент?
> Но к концу настойчивость явно себя оправдала и диалог А Хули с Серым явно превзошел все предыдущие буддийские поучения Пелевина. В этом плане писатель явно развивается. Несколько не особо удачных моментов в "проповеди" никак не портят общей хорошей картины.
> Так что книга удалась, хотя я не совсем понимаю для какой аудитории они была написана.
> Для буддистов в ней слишком много А Хули, а для прочих слишком много буддизма.
> Хотя должен заметить, что на сей раз буддизма хоть и много, но он сконцентрированней. Так что, наверное, скорей для широкой публики книга.
> 
> Автору - респект энивэй.
> Дхарма форева, Кармапа ченно.


Представляю, какие впечатления у вас будут, когда прочитаете его последнюю книгу "T". :Wink:

----------


## Sadhak

> Пелевин высказывает здесь собственную точку зрения на буддизм, а не пытается кому-то указать на недостатки его позиции.


Не обязательно, это же книга, а не статья от редактора. Писатель может вложить любую точку зрения в уста любого персонажа, если эта самая точка зрения будет выглядеть любопытной и интересной читателю. Со всеми заранее известными ошибками, капканами и демагогией. Или писать то, что именно он думает в данный момент. Не угадаешь. 
Хотя по общему впечатлению и особенно по финальным развязкам его книг, у меня сложилось мнение, что у Пелевина явно не "классическое" понимание буддизма, т.е. по крайней мере не совпадает с тем, что я таковым считаю сам  :Smilie: .

----------


## Spirit

Никакого разочарования в буддизме у Пелевина нет.
Это нормальный процесс роста.
То есть - европейцы освоились в буддизме до уровня жизненного понимания. То есть - от освоения концепций перешли к их практическому пониманию от быта до общественных явлений. И соотнесли с профессиональным опытом - обычно у нас буддисты из народа европейского происхождения  - образованные люди - учёные, инженеры, артисты, художники....

Вот теперь - создаётся собственный стиль.
Это не разочарование, а как раз - наоборот - буддизм входит в повседневную жизнь как практическая методология.

----------


## Мария Иванова

ну если собственный стиль - это писать про зеленых чертей и то, что учителя как викторианские девственницы, что от них нету толку, что непосредственное восприятие пустоты невозможно, и что это идея того же ряда, что и другие "духовные понятия" и ид и тп, то несколько непонятно, почему этот стиль можно называть "буддизмом"?
то есть если бы я начала бы говорить, что попы в православии только и делают, что дурят народу голову, что с богом невозможно никак контактировать,  
то это у меня бы был такой стиль православия? оригинальный? :Smilie: ))

----------


## Spirit

Цитируемый Вами отрывом - это всё же речь и точка зрения одного из персонажей романа "t", а не лично Пелевина.
То есть - это один из элементов игры, которую придумал писатель, но он очевидно не сводится к одному из его литературных героев.
Надо воспринимать всю игру в целом.

данный персонаж - это получивший европейское образование выходец из богатой монгольской семьи. В этом его, так сказать, символизм.

----------

Aion (15.11.2010), Ho Shim (16.11.2010), Иван Петров (15.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2010), Эники Беники (15.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> ну если собственный стиль - это писать про зеленых чертей и то, что учителя как викторианские девственницы, что от них нету толку, что непосредственное восприятие пустоты невозможно, и что это идея того же ряда, что и другие "духовные понятия" и ид и тп, то несколько непонятно, почему этот стиль можно называть "буддизмом"?
> то есть если бы я начала бы говорить, что попы в православии только и делают, что дурят народу голову, что с богом невозможно никак контактировать,  
> то это у меня бы был такой стиль православия? оригинальный?))


А разве это не так? Разве вы часто общаетесь с богом?

----------


## Aion

Пелевин выиграл приз читательских симпатий "Большой книги"

----------


## Sergio

Смеялся, когда читал про случай в японской фирме из "Чапаев и Пустота".

ИМХО - просто развлекалово, не более.

Плюсы: приобщил кого-то к буддизму
Минусы: популизм, все в кашу, ничего по-сути.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2010)

----------


## Чженсинь

Внезапно поступает в продажу новая книга Виктора Пелевина "Ананасная вода для прекрасной дамы" 
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/5624705/

----------

Aion (25.11.2010), Caddy (25.11.2010), Шавырин (25.11.2010)

----------


## Чженсинь

> Мне например, очень сильно кажется, что здесь Пелевин высказывает здесь собственную точку зрения на буддизм, а не пытается кому-то указать на недостатки его позиции. И это точка зрения человека, разочаровавшегося в буддизме.


Даже, если предположить, что эта точка зрения самого Пелевина, то тогда этот критический выпад направлен больше против тибетского буддизма, точнее против его понимания и практикования, представленных на просторах бывшего СССР. Может быть чрезмерно остро. И понятно, что он хоть и вложил эти слова в уста обрусевшего монгола жившего на рубеже 19-20 веков, но звучат они вполне современно. Но на то она и литература. 
Он, кстати, и раньше говорил, что тибетский буддизм для него неприемлем из-за большой доли специфической национально-культурной составляющей в нем...
Я не пытаюсь ничего разжигать, но Пелевин, как известно, больше тяготеет к дзен и, чего уж таить, не все дзенцы одинаково хорошо относятся к тибетским практикам... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Kamal (09.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.11.2010)

----------


## Чженсинь

Книга поступает в продажу 7 декабря

----------

Шавырин (25.11.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

http://www.ozon.ru/multimedia/book_file/1002103578.pdf

----------


## Dron

> Уважаемые читатели!
> Мы горды предложить Вам новую книгу Виктора Пелевина, но испытываем понятные затруднения с пересказом входящих в книгу произведений.


что за бредятина про понятые затруднения? 
Кто  в курсе, что в книгу войдет?

----------


## Шавырин

> что за бредятина про понятые затруднения? 
> Кто  в курсе, что в книгу войдет?


Выше ссылка на отрывки из ....
Вроде, как сборник рассказов и повестей.

----------


## Dron

новое есть?

----------


## Dron

> не все дзенцы одинаково хорошо относятся к тибетским практикам...


в унитазном отжиге в "Т", Пелевин игнорирует Дзогчен, Махамудру и Тантру. Но он это вкладывает в уста персонажа, судьбой обиженного, так что равновесие соблюдено.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Выше ссылка на отрывки из ....
> Вроде, как сборник рассказов и повестей.


где ссылка на отрывки?

----------


## Шавырин

> где ссылка на отрывки?




http://www.ozon.ru/multimedia/book_file/1002103578.pdf

----------

Aion (28.11.2010), Владимир Гудилин (29.11.2010)

----------


## Джамбал Непалец

Когда-то в Санкт-Петербурге в одном центре реабилитации наркоманов я хотел организовать диспут двух молодых лам из дацана Гюнзейчойней по цаниду Даг Мед (отсутствие индивидуальности). Они очень воодушевились и сказали что почти полностью знают его наизусть и могут  исполнить его дуэтом, правда  :Cry:  на чистом тибетском языке. После я вспомнил эту историю в беседе с Сонамом Дорже и преложил ему совместно провести такой дитспут  в московском фонде Ноосфера, на что он ответил мне очень искренне, что для такого мероприятия лучше всего подойдет его друг В. Пелевин, который учился философии у корейских учителей и чью компетентность  в этом вопросе он оценивает очень высоко.
 "Чапаев и Пустота" на мой взгляд, это мастерская популяризация идей Буддизма среди самых разных слоев населения, многие после её прочтения обратились к первоисточникам.

----------

Кузьмич (02.12.2010), Тао (29.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2010), Чженсинь (30.11.2010)

----------


## Spirit

С каждым новым произведением Пелевин всё больше усложняет постановку задач.

Игра становится ещё интереснее!

----------


## Чженсинь

> Вроде, как сборник рассказов и повестей.


с о д е р ж а н и е :

БОГИ И МЕХАНИЗМЫ. ЧАСТЬ I   

Операция "Burning Bush" 7 
Зенитные кодексы Аль-Эфесби   
     I. Freedom Liverator 145 
     II. Советский Реквием 223 

МЕХАНИЗМЫ И БОГИ. ЧАСТЬ II   

Созерцатель тени 237 
Тхаги 291 
Отель хороших воплощений 325 

Взято здесь: https://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/i...=3&img=1#pages

Кроме "Тхаги" все новое вроде... Впрочем несколько дней всего осталось.

----------

Aion (30.11.2010), Шавырин (30.11.2010)

----------


## Spirit

Ну, Макар Герман позволяет вспомнить Марата Гельмана.
А Скотенков по описанию на удивление напоминает одного активиста АПН Святенкова...
 И сферы интересов совпадают...

Символизм?

 :Smilie:

----------

Чженсинь (30.11.2010)

----------


## AndyZ

> "Чапаев и Пустота" на мой взгляд, это мастерская популяризация идей Буддизма среди самых разных слоев населения, многие после её прочтения обратились к первоисточникам.


именно это и произошло со мной где-то 10 лет назад. Эта повесть окончательно толкнула меня в Дзен.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010), Чженсинь (30.11.2010)

----------


## Андрей АК

Со мной аналогичная ситуация.
Очень благодарен Виктору Олеговичу за пробужденный интерес к буддизму как к таковому.
а ЧиП все-таки роман, а не повесть.))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8vM2nUpOfs

----------

Aion (11.12.2010), Чиффа (11.12.2010)

----------


## Иван Сергеевич

> именно это и произошло со мной где-то 10 лет назад. Эта повесть окончательно толкнула меня в Дзен.


А меня в Дзогчен.  :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

"Ананасная вода ..." http://lib.rus.ec/b/244957/read ( взято http://vkontakte.ru/club3150 )

----------

Aion (13.12.2010), Андрей АК (11.12.2010), Иван Ран (11.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2010)

----------


## Андрей АК

Уже появилась! Спасибо! Прочитаю.
Но книжный вариант куплю однозначно.

----------


## Иван Сергеевич

Да, с цифрЫ Шри Пелевин не читается.  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей АК

Цифры - мне самому не понра. Единственная книга у Пелевина, которую никогда не перечитывал. Но с А Хули он реабилитировался)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Но, к счастью, в мире Дхармы есть не только цветущий этнический бизнес и Стивен Сигал Ринпоче. Есть там и благородная 

випассана, высокая дорога всех будд и архатов, открытая для любого. Вот по ней я и иду долгими вечерами, когда 

сторожащие меня пиндосы вконец удалбываются со снятыми в Тель-Авиве телками, а в окне мерцает грозным закатом 

Мертвое море. Випассаной я занимаюсь для души, и на этом пути ни разу не встретил ни Бога, ни черта. Что, безусловно, 

радует, поскольку такого добра мне хватает и на работе.

пс
это из новой книги

----------

Иван Сергеевич (13.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

*Чунн Генн*, тоже только-что дочитал "Операция «Burning Вush»" - просто шикарная повесть!
Pampkin Headу должна понравиться, там и тема бога синайских скотоводов раскрывается, с откровениями горящего куста, и тема ЛСД-25  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

я почти дочитываю.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2010)

----------


## Wyrd

> тема бога синайских скотоводов раскрывается, с откровениями горящего куста





> Так вот, я своими глазами видел в интернете, как продвинутые московские буддисты, делающие тонглен на нагов и гьялпо (а к последнему классу относятся, по некоторым сведениям, и русские православные бесы), безжалостно глумятся на своем форуме над евреями — без всякой понятной мне причины.


не обижайте синайских скотоводов  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Aion (13.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2010)

----------


## Иван Сергеевич

> Но, к счастью, в мире Дхармы есть не только цветущий этнический бизнес и Стивен Сигал Ринпоче. Есть там и благородная 
> 
> випассана, высокая дорога всех будд и архатов, открытая для любого. Вот по ней я и иду долгими вечерами, когда 
> 
> сторожащие меня пиндосы вконец удалбываются со снятыми в Тель-Авиве телками, а в окне мерцает грозным закатом 
> 
> Мертвое море. Випассаной я занимаюсь для души, и на этом пути ни разу не встретил ни Бога, ни черта. Что, безусловно, 
> 
> радует, поскольку такого добра мне хватает и на работе.
> ...


Так.. был дзен и дзогчен. Теперь Шри Пелевина в Тхераваду потянуло?  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

видать да.

----------


## Echo

Он жеш написал:



> Автор не обязательно разделяет религиозные, метафизические, политические, эстетические, национальные, фармакологические и прочие оценки и мнения, высказываемые персонажами книги, ее лирическими героями и фигурами рассказчиков.

----------


## Иван Сергеевич

> Он жеш написал:


Ну... это де юро) А де факто - с чего б он тогда написал именно это?  :Smilie: 

Он же вложил в уста персонажей свои мысли, а не чужие)

----------


## Spirit

2Иван Сергеевич

Автор *до определённой степени сочувствует* концепциям его персонажей.

Но у него своя мета-позиция во всей этой художественной игре.

Поэтому не следует отождествлять автора с его персонажами и с тем, что они высказывают. Эти персонажи представляют собой некоторые точки зрения с определённых позиций духовного опыта. Опыт же автора значительно шире, что позволяет таким образом создавать драму идей, чем часто и являются произведения В.Пелевина - и драма, и идеи. Иногда более сложный жанр - трагикомедия идей.

А сочувствие и делает литературное произведение "объёмным",  а персонажей оживляет.

Мне понравилось его новое произведение.
Только вот красоту игры вряд ли массово оценят.

----------


## Aion

> Только вот красоту игры вряд ли массово оценят.


Красота в этой игре - не самое ценное...

----------

Шавырин (14.12.2010)

----------


## лесник

> Так.. был дзен и дзогчен. Теперь Шри Пелевина в Тхераваду потянуло?


Вообще у Пелевина в книгах присутствует далеко не только буддизм. В последней книге очень много (больше чем в других книгах) суфийских мотивов. Помимо этого встречаются идеи из дохристианских ближневосточных религий, Кастанеда,христианство, философия и др.

----------

Леонид Ш (14.12.2010), Шавырин (14.12.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Я думаю влияние Василия Максимова на творчество В.Пелевина чрезвычайно велико  :Smilie:

----------


## Spirit

2Aion


Ну почему...
Игра этого самого - света - о котором речь в книжке...

Игра на гранях бриллианта. Где грани - это личности, персонажи книги в данном случае...

Пелевен в данной кнге проявил себя как огранщик такого большого бесформенного алмаза.

Плучилось и аскетично. и ярко.

----------


## Евгений Габелев

[QUOTE=Spirit;377132]2Aion
Пелевен в данной кнге проявил себя как огранщик такого большого бесформенного алмаза.
QUOTE]

Да, Пелевин прекрасен - особенно для лиц в депрессивном состоянии. От ого они так коммерчески успешны. 
_Его тексты отражают мир отвергнутого человека_, и его потребности - в разрушении мира, в опошлении и обесценивании людей и их чувств.
Хотя это - в чем-то очень хороший путь к Пустоте. Когда благодаря тексту читатель понимает, что все пустое, ненастоящее - как и персонажи книг.

А с литературоведческой точки зрения, его тексты очень различны качеством. Как и у любого живого писателя. У каждого пишущего есть звезды-с-неба, а есть и тексты, за которые стыдно, которые хочеться переделать или вообще сжечь - да поздно, ушли в печать... По себе знаю.  :Wink:

----------


## Spirit

Ну, лично у Пелевина, судя по всему, мало поводов для депрессии - успешный писатель, читаемый без всяких рекламных и пиар-кампаний. Удаётся и концептуальная составляющая.

С кем-то из известных писателей он не соревнуется ни в малейшей степени, следовательно - и не завидует (зависть - серьёзный повод для депрессии).

Пишет  часто - на злобу дня. Ну так и Достоевский писал на злобу дня, это сейчас он - классик, а многие его произведения это прямое отражение журналистских и публицистических дискуссий в газетах и журналах того времени. А роман "Игрок" он вообще продиктовал практически сразу "вчистую", стенографистке , ставшей затем его женой.

Про отвергнутость.
Более вероятно - не мир отвергнутого человека, а человека отвергнувшего мир.
Или даже - десантированного в мир, сошедшего на не своей остановке, попавшего не на тот спектакль...

Что касается аскетичности текстов - то это достоинство.
Это как реальное фехтование или проведение боевых приёмов - искусство оценить могут только специалисты - техника должна быть незаметной, но максимально эффективной.
А для публики существуют пляски с крутежом сабли во все стороны.

Впрочем, можно было бы и какой-нибудь литературный торт соорудить, с разными наворотами. Что-нибудь - драматургическое. Опыт уже есть - "Шлём ужаса".

С опошлением чувств тоже не согласен. Почти каждое произведение это история как раз о *воспитании чувств*. Кстати - и ситуации описываются весьма реальные с технической стороны, хоть и в своеобразном контексте.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Более вероятно - не мир отвергнутого человека, а человека отвергнувшего мир.
> Или даже - десантированного в мир, сошедшего на не своей остановке, попавшего не на тот спектакль...


Или просто мир, без всякого человека. =ъ
Он сам говорит: у меня нет героев, там одни действующие лица.

----------


## Шавырин

"Вечный форекс в соседних клетках"

Мастер слова !

----------


## Евгений Габелев

> Мастер слова !


_Причем - слова по большей части матерного..._

Понимаете, _человек, письменным словом владеющий, использует абсцентную лексику как редкую и острую приправу, либо не использует вовсе_, в языке и так более чем достаточно выразительных средств, и он об этом знает.

- А когда использует непрерывно и избыточно - то _чью речь, чей образ мысли он этим самым использует?!_
- Человека отчаявшегося, озлобленного и отвергнутого миром. Неудачника. Или считающего себя таким.
То есть это не сам Пелевин, это _подстройка под структуру речи целевой аудитории_
так что все очень грамотно с точки зрения пи-ара и коммерческого продвижения. _"С каждым клиентом на его языке"_

----------


## Юй Кан

> абсцентную лексику


Видимо, опечатки? Ведь эта лексика называется обсценной.
С остальным -- согласен.. : )

----------


## Евгений Габелев

> Видимо, опечатки? Ведь эта лексика называется обсценной.
> С остальным -- согласен.. : )


_Чтож, коллега - Вы меня поймали!!!_  :Wink: 

Однако, с Вашего дозволения _я сохраню за собой право и способность писать неграмотно и даже с вопиющими ашипками, ибо ничто так не выделяет из массы Человека, печатным словом владеющего, как его безграматность!!!_

Особено сейчас, когда пишем все в ворде, и он там сам все подчеркивает что мы накуролесили. Да потом еще и на то литературный редактор есть...  :Big Grin: 

То есть, когда пишешь текст, то профессионально пишущий в отличае от "любителя" -не смотрит что получилось, не проверяет себя и не тормозит, а пишет в "состояни потока". А уж потом все перепроверяет, редактирует, коректирует и т.д.
А если совмещать одновременно письмо и коррекцию, то человек будет останавливать сам себя и ничего толком не напишет.
А вот на форумах это часто подводит, да...  :Mad: 

И вот *вернувшись к нашему герою*, то есть к Пелевину - у него такой "Поток сознания" очень хорошо виден, и заметно что он его и неособо редактирует потом. Или, так редактирует что этого не видно. И вот это - как раз очень професионально, это хороший текст и отличает.
А в средненьком тексте там "_врезки_" видны - когда часть текста "сырая" так и сохранена, а часть правленная.
А они обычно _очень разные_ - и по стилю, по длинне фразы, даже по фоносемантике - по частоте использования букв и звукосочетаний. потому как это очень разные состояния сознания, и проявляются в речи они как две разные личности.
Ну, мы-то знаем, что нет никакой "постоянной личности", так что нам легче! А то не-будисты часто очень парятся из-за этого, когда замечают такое "раздвоение личности" и дурачат себя что там в них "_бес вселяется_" - или там "_гений_" какой...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Юй Кан

Не ловил -- просто уточнил вслух, чтоб другие не заблуждались по поводу этого сугубо филологического/академического термина.
А по поводу Пелевина уже раньше тут писал. Больше добавить нечего: с определённого момента я его просто не читаю. "Не моя музыка". : )

----------


## Гонцов

Что ж, Уважаемые.
Впервые выскажусь на этом форуме. Для меня (как это не смешно может звучать для некоторых), именно творчество Пелевина стало ... причиной и поводом интересоваться и углубляться в тему буддизма.  Кто-то здесь уже говорил, я с удовольствием повторю его мысль: "Иногда перечитывая его вещи, просто не понимаю как человек смог сформулировать и высказать такие тонкие понятия словами. А когда я понял, что многое  из этих понятий "о буддизме" естественно заинтересовался. Пока, что хожу "вокруг да около". Присматриваюсь. Но показал мне это он. Ничего интереснее, в жизни пока что не встречал.

----------


## Светлана Туманова

Анекдотец плохо помню, кажется там было так: допытывается военный у штатского, почему же вы штатские все такие такие умные, а строем
не ходите?
Читаю иногда Пелевина и думаю, почему же он такой замечательный,
а вместо индуизма проникся буддизмом...  В "Т" скользнуло что-то индуистское,
когда внутреннего читателя искали, но может быть мне это хотелось найти,
вот и нашла.

Субъективно - если до Чапаева у него было отвращение к критикам, то
после Чапаева пошло отвращение к читателям, хуже, что это его еда,
и взамен надо развлекать сию почтеннейшую публику, возможно это
на самом деле и есть, та общая с БГ пещера, о которой говорил последний.

А вот "Синий фонарь" 91-ого года выпуска можно читать как светлые 
сказки, автору было немного поболе 20, никакие бисексуальные банкиры 
еще не завелись, зато есть летящие к солнцу Затворник и Шестипалый,
это наверно "Алые паруса" для начинающего эзотерика.

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Читаю иногда Пелевина и думаю, почему же он такой замечательный,
> а вместо индуизма проникся буддизмом...


 :Big Grin:  А в чем тут проблема? :Smilie: )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Читаю иногда Пелевина и думаю, почему же он такой замечательный, а вместо индуизма проникся буддизмом...


Очень просто — потому буддизм замечательнее, чем индуизм  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Wyrd (31.12.2010)

----------


## Саша Фрадис

> летящие к солнцу Затворник и Шестипалый,
> это наверно "Алые паруса" для начинающего эзотерика.


"Алые паруса" для начинающего эзотерика - это "Чайка" Баха, _имхо_. "З и Ш" - это уже дальнейшее развитие темы, образа. Очень доброе и оптимистичное развитие, несмотря на иронию и стёб. Ещё "Жёлтая стрела", на мой непросвещённый взгляд, - весьма добрая и глубокая вещица... Я новичок тут у вас и как-то сходу подметил: обсуждение Пелевина продолжается с 2006-го года, почти беспрерывно. Равнодушных нет - и это о чём-то говорит (в пользу обсуждаемого) :Wink: !

----------

Кузьмич (09.01.2011), Светлана Туманова (15.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2011)

----------


## Сауди

> Прочитал давеча рассказ "Тхаги", новый, кажется. Или нет. Все-таки новый.
> 
> Впечатление... Слабый рассказ. Слабый в его же системе координат. Ремеслуха.


Ну а что ещё можно печатать в гламурном журнале --- так легкое предостережение о тоталитарных сектах не для "быдла". Ну и попутно развеять миф о "сОтОнизме".

//да да, я аццкий некропостер, но бф читаю редко.

----------


## Шавырин

http://lenta.ru/news/2011/01/06/toothcamera/
 :Cool:

----------

Echo (07.01.2011)

----------


## Echo

> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/01/06/toothcamera/


Цитата оттуда:



> ...иранское агентство *"Фарс"* сообщило...


Господи, я оказался внутри Пелевинских романов  :Cry:  :Big Grin:

----------

Wyrd (12.01.2011), Кузьмич (09.01.2011), Шавырин (07.01.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

> Цитата оттуда:
> 
> Господи, я оказался внутри Пелевинских романов


А я ещё с "Generation "П" это стал подозревать  :Big Grin:

----------

Жека (20.03.2013)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Цитата оттуда:
> 
> Господи, я оказался внутри Пелевинских романов


Поздравляю! :Kiss:  Теперь осталось только до Внутренней Монголии добраться. :Big Grin:

----------

Кузьмич (09.04.2011)

----------


## Саша Фрадис

> "И хоть я не представляю, что ждет меня впереди..., эта новая сторона моей жизни понятна мне вполне. Если все будет хорошо, скоро я вступлю в Поток и остановлю возникновение феноменов. Растворятся в пустоте ментальные формации, и я перестану гадать, что такое Бог — волна возбуждения, проходящая по нейронным сетям моего мозга, или неизмеримый источник всего, откуда вышли и мой мозг, и проносящиеся сквозь него мысли.
> А может быть, еще при жизни я стану архатом, которому никогда не надо будет возвращаться в эту скорбную юдоль смыслов и страстей. И если это случится, всей душой, всем своим пробитым навылет сердцем я верую, что Господь меня простит — как я прощаю Его." *В. П., Операция Burning Bush*


По-моему, это просто гениально. Именно потому, что _просто_.

----------


## Вова Л.

прочитал эту ананасовую воду. Первый рассказ про Леветана - неплохой - есть и характерный пелевинский юмор, и много попаданий в точку. Остальные не проперли. Не знаю, то ли я изменился, то ли Пелевин, но вот все это общее характерное для него построение произведения с какой-то попыткой и быть буддистом и в то же время возвышаться над ним с подколками в сторону буддизма (особенно тибетского) почему-то напоминают мне одновременно и современных эзотериков, и европейских классических философов - читашь - написано уверенно, с апломбом и с претензией на знание дела, порой даже довольно интересно, но толку от этого всего чтива не много.

Если же говорить конкретно про последний сборник расскзов, то в целом мне он показался какой-то отработкой грехов перед православными, по которым он прошелся в Т. Хотя, первый рассказ все-таки прочитать рекомендую - там есть действиетльно потрясающие пассажи.

----------


## Ho Shim

Пелевин это да, вечная тема. Очень долгая, если говорить по буддистки))

----------


## Zom

> Не знаю, то ли я изменился, то ли Пелевин, но вот все это общее характерное для него построение произведения с какой-то попыткой и быть буддистом и в то же время возвышаться над ним с подколками в сторону буддизма (особенно тибетского)


Я думаю у него был личный опыт, выводы из которого он и изложил в этом рассказе -)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Я думаю у него был личный опыт, выводы из которого он и изложил в этом рассказе -)


Вы имеете ввиду личный опыт общения с ТБ? Я не против, чтобы он тиб. буддистов критиковал. Но делает он это как-то через чур уж в стиле РПЦ. Если бы это было так изящно, умно и аргументировано, как у Дзогнзара Кхьенце Ринпоче - тогда пожалуйста  :Smilie: .

----------


## Шавырин

А мне думается,что Пелевин своей критикой тиб.буддизма привлекает к нему адептов :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> А мне думается,что Пелевин своей критикой тиб.буддизма привлекает к нему адептов


Cкорее отвлекает -)

----------


## Шавырин

Но внимание-то есть ? ))

----------


## Won Soeng

Писатель - это явление, о котором говорят  :Smilie: 

ЗЫ. По ночам-то не ем. И днями не сплю... Устаю, конечно!

----------


## Joy

Отношение - никакое.
Нет желания ни говорить, ни думать о нем.
Хоть я филолог и буддист. =)

----------


## Уэф

Пелевин не любит "сектантов", и не удивительно что это взаимно! )))
мусульмане тоже нервничают когда коран жгут, но это говорит только о том что они не знают что там "внутри"  :Wink: 
... в прочем как и снаружи!  :Wink: 
то есть для кого то учение это не средство познания, а священная реликвия для еще более священных ритуалов во имя не по детски священного идола! )))

----------

Kamal (09.06.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Идем в кино?
...


...


...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.04.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

Уже из кино  :Smilie:  :Kiss:

----------


## Шавырин

Ну вот ещё перед просмотром 
http://vkontakte.ru/viktor_pelevin#/...%2Fvideos-3150

----------


## Чженсинь

Фильм отличный несмотря ни на что. Смотреть очень стоит. Я апплодировал вместе с теми немногими, кто пришел в кинотеатр...

----------

Шавырин (15.04.2011)

----------


## Vega

> Фильм отличный несмотря ни на что. Смотреть очень стоит. Я апплодировал вместе с теми немногими, кто пришел в кинотеатр...


Убогий фильм.

----------


## Иван Петров

> Убогий фильм.


А зачем вы тогда ходили его смотреть, если не знали что он такой? А если не смотрели, тогда к чему такие выражения?..

----------


## Шавырин

С запозданием
http://www.chaskor.ru/article/generation_p_23012

и
http://rusrep.ru/article/2011/04/13/pelevin

----------

Aion (17.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

О фильме http://www.chaskor.ru/article/natsionalnyj_trippp_23073

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> По-голливудски качественная картинка


Да ну?!

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Для тех кто читал книгу фильм не плох, даже хорошо снят по книге, а для не читавших похоже все-таки промахнулись со временем... А так не понравилось только Шнур, по мне так на этой роли БГ самое место  :Big Grin:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

А мне наоборот Шнур больше всего понравился.

----------


## Джигме

короче советуете смотреть или нет? В свое время книга на меня произвела впечатление, но это было тогда, ибо теперь время не то и уже не так воспринимается.

----------


## Иван Петров

> короче советуете смотреть или нет? В свое время книга на меня произвела впечатление, но это было тогда, ибо теперь время не то и уже не так воспринимается.


почему бы и нет... хуже не будет.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.04.2011), Шавырин (21.04.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Если кто найдет двд-рип в сети, скиньте плиз ссылку в личку, а то на nnm-club.ru только экранка имеется.

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

Тоже искал. Безуспешно. Экранка на торрентах несмотрибельна. Кто найдёт dvdrip тоже маякните.

На днях прослушал аудио-версию книги. Интересно оценить фильм.

----------


## Шавырин

"Холодные стёкла Пелевина"
http://vkontakte.ru/viktor_pelevin?z...%2Fvideos-3150

----------


## Aion

Пелевин по-американски
Интервью с режиссером "Generation П" и письмо Пелевина

----------

Caddy (23.04.2011), лесник (23.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

> "Холодные стёкла Пелевина"
> http://vkontakte.ru/viktor_pelevin?z...%2Fvideos-3150


невероятный понос
"взгляд на Вселенную из Космоса"

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2011), Шавырин (24.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

> 


знатная башка

----------

Bob (10.10.2011)

----------


## Джигме

Мне фильм не понравился, как то куцо все. Для тех кто читал книгу он понятен, а для тех кто не знаком с ней уверен фильм не будет восприниматься нормально. Скорее будет чем то непонятным и сумбурным.

----------


## Викарий

Фильм ни как, начало хорошее, а дальше все, где то 30% не сняли, например урезали речь Че Гевары, одно из мест  где раскрывается суть произведения (сравните http://pelevin.nov.ru/romans/pe-genp/7.html), общение между Березовским и Радуевым (по фильму не понятно почему Азадовский назвал Радуева богословом) и еще более мелкие моменты. По л.моему мнению суть произведения Пелевина в фильме не передана. Посмотреть для оценки рекомендую дома, в кинотеатре только зря деньги потратите и перед этим крайне желательно прочитать книгу, для тех кто не читал.

----------


## Echo

> На днях прослушал аудио-версию книги. Интересно оценить фильм.


А весь фильм это такая аудиоверсия отрывков из книги. Режиссер не прибегает к кинематографическому способу подачи, а просто озвучивает отрывки с помощью актеров. Правда и актеров там раз-два и обчелся. Пелевинские диалоги из их уст звучат, мягко говоря, неестественно. Мне лично фильм не понравился.

----------


## Вова Л.

_А не замахнуться ли нам на Вильяма нашего, товарищи, Шекспира (С)_

Посмотрел. Фильм снят по накатаной схеме - напихать в кадр как можно больше известных физиономий, являются ли они актерами или нет - не важно. Причем лучше даже чтобы не являлись - актеров-то все в кино видели, а вот Шнура, Городна, Парфенова и прочих увидишь в кино не каждый день. 

В результате хоть какую-то игру демонстрируют лишь Ефремов с Меньшовым, игра остальных выглядит очень неестевственно и убого. Актерству учиться надо + талант иметь, а если ты пишешь хорошие песни или снимаешь интересные передачи, то еще не факт, что сможешь что-то сыграть.

Вывод - данное творение спокойно можно проигнорировать, если же очень хочется - посмотрите дома, в кино - не рекомендую... Что там могло Пелевину понравиться? (пологаю, что приведенное выше письмо - фальшивка).

----------

Винд (28.09.2011), Дондог (10.06.2011)

----------


## Spirit

Этот фильм в общем-то иллюстрация к книге.
Ну, как говорится, "первый блин" в деле экранизации книг Пелевина.
Немного малобюджетно.
Немного любопытно.
Я не думаю, что надо подходить слишком строго - иллюстрация есть иллюстрация.

Игра актёров не напрягает, в смысле - протеста не вызывает. А исполнитель главной роли даже очень неплохо вписывается в контекст книги.

Наверное режиссёру следовало бы использовать кинематографические приёмы примерно как в фильме "Бойцовский клуб", Для выразительности.

И действительно - лучше смотреть дома.

----------


## Aion

Виктор Пелевин впервые появится на публике

----------


## Чженсинь

Насколько я знаю, премию смогут получить только присутствующие на церемонии. Так что это видимо вынужденное появление на публике, а не добровольное...

----------


## Шавырин

"Виктор Пелевин стал отшельником из-за несчастной любви?"(версия КП)
http://kp.ru/daily/25692.3/895064/

----------

Aion (28.05.2011)

----------


## Dron

> "Виктор Пелевин стал отшельником из-за несчастной любви?"(версия КП)
> http://kp.ru/daily/25692.3/895064/


 Приблудное журналистское творчество, созданное за компом левой ногой, а не интервью))))
Все, буквально все, от соседа до кавказца-торговца интервьюирумые говорят одинаковым языком, мыслят одинаково)

----------

Echo (02.06.2011), Дондог (10.06.2011), Леонид Ш (28.05.2011), лесник (28.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2011), Шавырин (28.05.2011)

----------


## Чженсинь

> Приблудное журналистское творчество, созданное за компом левой ногой, а не интервью))))


Вот так и стирается личная история  :Smilie:

----------


## Spirit

Это похоже не какую-то своеобразную гуманитарную месть журналистов Пелевину за то, что он не хочет быть персонажем для телевидения и прочих СМИ. То есть - таким образом выпадает из сферы манипулирования и не становится объектом информационной спекулятивной торговли.
Такой талант и вне спекуляций.

Наверное им немного обидно - всё-таки они себя считают - "четвёртой властью", а тут - оказывается есть неподвластные. И возникает желание - втащить его в этот мир спекуляций путём разного рода провокаций.

Впрочем, я , разумеется, не исключаю, что у Виктора Пелевина может оказаться, так сказать - тяжёлый характер.

Вот поэтому я никогда не стремлюсь познакомится с писателчми, артистами, художниками - чтобы не разочароваться. Тем более - если их творчество мне нравиться.

Предпочитаю общаться с творчеством писателя, а не личностью!

Вот так...

 :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (10.06.2011), Кузьмич (11.06.2011), лесник (09.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Предпочитаю общаться с творчеством писателя, а не личностью!


Ага, напомнило:


> В быту тяжелы. Но однако легки на поминках.
> Вот тогда и поймём, что цветы им, конечно, к лицу.
> 
> *Александр Башлачёв
> На жизнь поэтов*


 :Cool:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

Вот кое-что о ПВО из журнала "Максим" за номером 6, на 52 стр.

„Легенда о сильнейшей привязанности полумифического, но от этого не менее(а может, и более) великого писателя Виктора Пелевина к тёмным очкам никакая не легенда - чистая правда. Во время своей лекции в Токио на просьбу организатора снять очки Виктор Пелевин на глазах многочисленной японской аудитории предложил обидчику снять штаны (ха-ха!). А когда культовый фотограф Ритчард Аведон, снимавший Пелевина для не менее культового еженедельника The New Yorker попросил писателя избавиться на время сессии от лишних стёкол на лице, тот лишь окинул Аведона презрительным взглядом. Правда, фотограф не понял каким взглядом его окинули, поскольку очки Пелевин так и не снял. Но даже в тёмных очках Виктора Олеговича не часто увидишь на фотографиях. Так что лови момент, смотри в оба.“ 

) Текст: Мария (Руся) Микулина

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

"Виктор Пелевин спрашивает PRов"
http://royallib.ru/read/pelevin_vikt...et_PRov.html#0

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Generation P

----------


## Шавырин

Интервью с Пелевиным | 46 интервью писателя, который никогда не дает интервью
Ссылка  http://pelevinlive.ru/?paged=3

----------

Aion (13.09.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Интервью с Пелевиным | 46 интервью писателя, который никогда не дает интервью
> Ссылка  http://pelevinlive.ru/?paged=3


Как же у него взяли эти интервью если он их никогда не дает, тем более 46 раз?  :Smilie:

----------


## Wyrd

"И тот объясняет, что чистые листы бумаги и есть настоящие священные тексты. Поскольку путешественники еще не готовы понять, что такое подлинная святость, они получают то, за чем пришли - корзины сутр и поучений."  :Big Grin: 

Запись о поиске ветра. Любимое, наверное  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Виктор всегда был склонен к профанации....

----------


## Aion

Букмекеры включили Пелевина в список претендентов на Нобелевку
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Шавырин

http://staroverov.wordpress.com/2011...аранои/

----------

Aion (13.10.2011)

----------


## Чженсинь

Николай Васильевич Google - это красиво  :Smilie: 
Надеюсь, что это правда - давно жду когда Пелевин затронет гоголевскую тему...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Николай Васильевич Google - это красиво


Как говорится, основано на "реальных" событиях:

----------


## Wyrd

В статье сказано, что граф Т превращается в маленького беса  :Cry: 
Очень своеобразная точка зрения О.о

----------


## Шавырин

Виктор Пелевин как зеркало русской пустоты

----------

Aion (02.11.2011), AndyZ (02.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В статье сказано, что граф Т превращается в маленького беса 
> Очень своеобразная точка зрения О.о


Там -- игривая аллюзия на очень нашумевший в своё время роман Ф. Сологуба: "*Мелкий* бес". : )

----------


## Шавырин

> Николай Васильевич Google - это красиво 
> Надеюсь, что это правда - давно жду когда Пелевин затронет гоголевскую тему...


Информация не подтвердилась  :Frown: 

Виктор Пелевин "S.N.U.F.F."
Ожидаемое поступление в продажу: начало декабря
Издатель: Эксмо 
"Новая книга Виктора Пелевина- это роман-утопия о глубочайших тайнах женского сердца и высших секретах летного мастерства." http://www.mdk-arbat.ru/bip

----------

Aion (21.11.2011), AndyZ (21.11.2011), Джнянаваджра (21.11.2011), Чженсинь (24.11.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Название нового романа Пелевина отсылает к книге другого пост-модерниста Чака Паланика "Снафф", где речь идет о порнозвезде Касси Райт, которая решила завершить свою карьеру. Свой уход она захотела отметить особым образом - заняться сексом с шестьюстами мужчинами перед камерами. Слово "снафф" обозначает кино- или видеозапись настоящего убийства.
> Сам автор так высказался о новом романе: «В чем суть медиабизнеса? Когда к людям приходит горе, постарайтесь хорошенько его продать в виде новостей — и будет вам счастье».
> 
> ©

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.11.2011), Шавырин (21.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Вот первая глава этой книги http://kp.ru/f/13/attached_file/03/35/2773503.pdf Что тут сказать - Пелевин исписался! Читать это не возможно, какой-то бессвязный бред. Либо автор грибов переел, либо с головой углубился в литературный авангардизм.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вот первая глава этой книги http://kp.ru/f/13/attached_file/03/35/2773503.pdf Что тут сказать - Пелевин исписался! Читать это не возможно, какой-то бессвязный бред. Либо автор грибов переел, либо с головой углубился в литературный авангардизм.


Когда отрывок из "t." выкладывали - тоже казалось, что это форменный бред и "Пелевин уже не тот, не тот". Да кажется вообще не было случая, чтобы не было волны восклицаний "Исписался!" с книгами пво, ажно с начала века такие восклицания каждую книгу сопровождают. 
Там видно будет.

----------

Bob (22.11.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Когда отрывок из "t." выкладывали - тоже казалось, что это форменный бред и "Пелевин уже не тот, не тот". Да кажется вообще не было случая, чтобы не было волны восклицаний "Исписался!" с книгами пво, ажно с начала века такие восклицания каждую книгу сопровождают. 
> Там видно будет.


На мой взгляд, Пелевин в своих последних книгах пишет банальнейшие вещи, завернутые в ворох бессвязных слов. Хотя может мне так видится, потому что художественная литература, вообще перестала быть интересной. Пелевин - это был последний всплеск интереса, за последние 10 лет  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Когда отрывок из "t." выкладывали - тоже казалось, что это форменный бред и "Пелевин уже не тот, не тот".


В итоге так и оказалось.

----------


## Юй Кан

Кто-то называет это пост-модернизмом, кто-то -- компост-модернизмом, а оно всё одно издаёццо и пользуется спросом и у тех, и у других. Вон даж Вольф чуток сподобился! : )

----------

Wyrd (22.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2011)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

В итоге мы в течении десяти лет уже имеем одни и те же субъективные высказывания по поводу пво - данный топик лишь подтверждает.
И выход каждой новой книги пво никаких измений в пропорциональное соотношение данных мнений друг к другу не вносит.

Принадлежу к той группе людей, которые считают "t." весьма духополезной развлекательной книжкой (да и все остальные книги пво тоже) - и если новый роман заставит разочароваться в пво - то это будет значимое для статистики явление)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2011), Шавырин (22.11.2011)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

...а по итогам прочтения - пво всё также _слишком_ актуален, афористичен, а в новом романе ещё вдобавок на удивление мизогиничен и... ээм... упорот. Впрочем, это только сначала кажется. Потом начинается как обычно, по накатанной канве - проповеди автора о природе современного опсчества в идеалистско-эскапистском сюжете с обрамлением в виде многослойных культурных шуток и афоризмов. В принципе, в качестве вымазанной приколами и афоризмами инструкции (рассчитанной на среднего обывателя) по отслеживанию несуществующего "себя" - очень хорошо, in my sentient being opinion)

----------

Miruka Ze (24.01.2012), Vladiimir (10.12.2011), Дмитрий Белов (10.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.12.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> ...а по итогам прочтения - пво всё также _слишком_ актуален, афористичен, а в новом романе ещё вдобавок на удивление мизогиничен и... ээм... упорот. Впрочем, это только сначала кажется. Потом начинается как обычно, по накатанной канве - проповеди автора о природе современного опсчества в идеалистско-эскапистском сюжете с обрамлением в виде многослойных культурных шуток и афоризмов. В принципе, в качестве вымазанной приколами и афоризмами инструкции (рассчитанной на среднего обывателя) по отслеживанию несуществующего "себя" - очень хорошо, in my sentient being opinion)


Хороший отзыв, надо читать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.12.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Хороший отзыв, надо читать.


Я вообще не читал, и даже книги с  таким автором не видел в  глаза .В книжных магазинах бегло смотрю только буддийские книги по медитации.

----------


## Шавырин

Сплошная видимость
Роман Виктора Пелевина «S.N.U.F.F.» или Сниф, снаф, снуре...

http://www.chaskor.ru/article/sploshnaya_vidimost_26189

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

SNUFF

----------


## PampKin Head

Прикупил на литресе новое произведение (шейм-он-ю, Тараненко).

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

и как? поделитесь впечатлениями

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> и как? поделитесь впечатлениями


не знаю, не знаю,еще до середки не дошел..

----------


## Антип Байда

Хорошо.
Еще там будут гигантские боевые роботы.

----------


## Ann Ginger

SNUFF - хардкор. Про женское поведение (ее "механику") - все правда. Книга мне понравилась. Не шедевр, но вполне на один раз и другу подарить не стыдно.

----------

Кузьмич (09.01.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2011)

----------


## Sadhak

Очень понравился SNUFF. Постоянно поражаюсь гению Пелевина многократно умно обыграть буддийскую тему в своих книгах. А тема может быть раскрыта только в наставлениях учителя ученику и духовном поиске последнего в том или ином виде, но как разноообразно и талантливо автор это делает...

----------

Нея (07.01.2012), Шавырин (07.01.2012)

----------


## лесник

Пелевин и Путин Жизнь подражает искусству
http://www.afisha.ru/article/8255/

http://www.afisha.ru/article/pelevin-meets-putin/

----------

Шавырин (07.01.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

На этот раз Пелевин порадовал. Со времен "Оборотня" - лучшее, что у него вышло. Все-таки ставить такого писателя, как ПВО на счетчик "книга в год" - преступление.

----------

лесник (17.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2012)

----------


## Spirit

У-ф-ф-ф...
Наконец-то прочитал роман В. Пелевина SNUFF.
Несколько вязкий текст.
Что помогло продлить удовольствие от чтения.
Как от хорошего напитка или десерта, который невозможно выпить залпом из-за вязкости. А так понемногу, ложкой...

Роман мне понравился.

Ну вот, Пелевин написал политический роман.
То есть - его романы всегда были политизированы.
И в них ему всегда удавалось совместить несколько уровней развития сюжета. Вполне можно было прочесть его романы и как абсурдистские (к примеру), и в этом жанре они соответствовали всем требованиям.
Но политическая часть всегда была вспомогательной.

А в этом романе она стала одним из равных по выразительноси уровнем.

Разумеется, я подразумеваю не публичную политику. Для какой-либо агитации роман не предназначен. С точки зрения публичности политики он слишком ироничен и даже может показаться глумливым.

В политическом аспекте он полезен как отличный анализ системы мотивации и принятия решений. А также о сфере обработки , так сказать, полуформальных образов - смутных намерений, концентрации внимания на объектах желания и т.п..

Предназначена могла бы быть в этом смысле для групп разработчиков политического курса с целью повышения осознанности.
Даже можно было проводить семинары.

Плохо, однако, то, что таких групп в России нет и о появлении их можно только мечтать.
Увы, это также касается политических интересов буддистов в России. Я подразумеваю не желание тех, кто относит себя к буддистам, попасть в парламент, а именно о системе отстаивания интересов.
А они, интересы, всегда есть. Попытка избегать такой постановки вопроса - тоже политика, и весьма низкого качества.

Максимально полезная книга.

И хорошая в художественном смысле.

Но почему-то автор любит предельно драматичные окончания своих романов, граничащих с трагикомедией.
В этом он тоже достиг совершенства!

 :Smilie:

----------


## Spirit

думал будет дискуссия, а её всё нет.
Может быть читателей буддийского форума заинтересуют другие особенности этого романа Пелевина.

Виктор Пелевин как когда-то и Достоевский пишет на злобу дня, так сказать. Это сейчас Достоевский классик, а когда-то Фёдор Михайлович любил написать роман на темы дискуссий, бушевавших в прессе.

Ну а сейчас все самые жаркие дискуссии в интернете, и самые злободневные авторы - там же.

Вот обитатели Бизантиума - шара над Землёй, общаются в стиле, разработанным известным философом Д.Е.Галковским.
Это вся его терминология - "люди", "Лондон" и т.п.
Заочные отношения между Галковским и Пелевиным не самые лучшие, причём по инициативе Галковского, начавшего явно первым. Можно даже сказать, что Пелевин в не при чём здесь.

Земная Уркаина из романа, родина орков, здесь явно использован в качестве прообраза стиль переводчика диалогов в голливудских фильмах - Гоблина (Д. Пучкова). Термины (если это можно назвать терминологией), настрой, стиль, тип контингента фанатов, манера выражаться...

Получилось, кстати, интересно.
И познавательно.
Всё-таки - это достаточно перспективные политические реальности.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> как когда-то и Достоевский


Из классиков:



> (с) "Гомер, Мильтон... и Паниковский"

----------


## Spirit

Ну, в фильме Тарковского (и романе Лема) "Солярис" от главного героя ушла баба сделанная из нейтрино...
Кстати, наверно Пелевин пользовался ассоциями с фильмом Тарковского. И фамилия используется, персонаж там есть по имени Андрей-Андрэ Жид Тарковский.

Уркаина ассоциируется с океаном Солярисом, только загаженным до невозможности.
Главный герой (Крис Кельвин) в исполнении Баниониса напоминает несколько героя из романа Пелевина.
Ну и не удивлюсь, что если Кая списана с Хари в исполнении молодой Натальи Бондарчук...

Сюжет-то классический.
Уже в Новое Время стали появляться романы, типа - юноша полюбил девушку, а она оказалась механической куклой. именно - механической. На пружинках. Тргда механика была передовой наукой.

Я думаю, уже сейчас можно успешно симулировать личность при общении в компьютерных социальных сетях. С синтезированием голоса, да и компьютерной картинке... На маниту!

 :Smilie: 

В шахматы то комп уже выигрывает к любого человека.

----------


## Топпер

> В шахматы то комп уже выигрывает к любого человека.


Пора объявлять бутлерианский джихад

----------

Пема Ванчук (28.08.2012)

----------


## Spirit

Джихад - это война за распространение ислама.
Шариатский компьютер? Включающий автоматически режим - намаз.
Наверное в исламе будет запрещено создавать искусственных людей, и женщин в том числе. Там даже изображать живое нельзя, особенно человека. Аллах им запретил.

Наверное и компьютерные симуляционные игры в контексте данного подхода следовало бы запретить мусульманам.

А ведь есть и другие конфессии!

Интересно, будет ли разделение в соответствующей среде роботов на кошерные и некошерные?
По какому принципу?
Наверное кошерные роботы по субботам работать не будут!


 :Smilie:

----------


## Wyrd

> Там даже изображать живое нельзя, особенно человека. Аллах им запретил.


Не всем.

Сначала Алекс чепуху про Иисуса писал, теперь вы про ислам...

----------


## PampKin Head

> думал будет дискуссия, а её всё нет.
> Может быть читателей буддийского форума заинтересуют другие особенности этого романа Пелевина.
> .


Произведения Пелевина интересуют (читаем с удовольствием), сторонняя рефлексия - нет. Поэтому дискуссии по данному вопросу отсутствуют.

----------

Вангдраг (14.02.2012), Вова Л. (13.02.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Джихад - это война за распространение ислама.


Бутлерианский - это про другое. Дюну читайте.

----------

Lion Miller (13.02.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

> думал будет дискуссия, а её всё нет.
> Может быть читателей буддийского форума заинтересуют другие особенности этого романа Пелевина.


Пелевина читаю с удовольствием) Но, о чем тут дискутировать? Остроумная книга о хорошем, написанная плохими словами)) За сатиричность - 10 из 10. Но с Достоевским я бы сравнивать не стал) Один герой - "shit happenes", другой - "пришел, увидел, убежал". С внутренним миром героев Достоевского и др. классиков не сравнить. Правда, к слову сказать, книга-то о женщинах, на самом деле))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Сюжет-то классический.
>  Уже в Новое Время стали появляться романы, типа - юноша полюбил девушку, а она оказалась механической куклой. именно - механической. На пружинках.


Если уж о приоритете на идею, то тогда он за "чобитами" (анимешники знают).

----------

Тао (13.02.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

Ой Достоевского не люблю - ужасный язык - натужные, неестевстенные диалоги. Толстой, Гоголь - другое дело. Но наше все - это, конечно же, Чехов.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Ой Достоевского не люблю - ужасный язык - натужные, неестевстенные диалоги...


что Вы говорите.. :EEK!: 





> Как показал Ноговицын О. М. в своей работе (Поэтика русской прозы. Метафизическое исследование. ВРФШ, СПб., 1994), Достоевский является самым ярким представителем «онтологической», «рефлексивной» поэтики, которая в отличие от традиционной, описательной поэтики, оставляет персонажа в некотором смысле свободным в своих отношениях с текстом, который его описывает (то есть для него миром), что проявляется в том, что он осознает свое с ним отношение и действует исходя из него. Отсюда вся парадоксальность, противоречивость и непоследовательность персонажей Достоевского. Если в традиционной поэтике персонаж остается всегда во власти автора, всегда захвачен происходящими с ним событиями (захвачен текстом), то есть остается всецело описательным, всецело включенным в текст, всецело понятным, подчиненным причинам и следствиям, движению повествования, то в онтологической поэтике мы впервые сталкиваемся с персонажем, который пытается сопротивляться текстуальным стихиям, своей подвластности тексту, пытаясь его «переписать». При таком подходе писательство есть не описание персонажа в многообразных ситуациях и положениях его в мире, а сопереживание его трагедии — его своевольному нежеланию принять текст (мир), который неизбывно избыточен по отношению к нему, потенциально бесконечен

----------

Вова Л. (14.02.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> что Вы говорите..


Т.е. не я один это заметил  :Smilie:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (14.02.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Извините за оффтоп,но мну для себя однажды и навсегда вывел:лучше почитать Федора Михайловича чем уходить в запой..или баловаться водочкой : )

 PS .и еще,в творчестве Достоевского(помимо ПГМ) много буддийского,лично для меня послужил пониманием сначала христианства а затем приближением к буддизму.

----------


## Шавырин

> Извините за оффтоп,но мну для себя однажды и навсегда вывел:лучше почитать Федора Михайловича чем уходить в запой..или баловаться водочкой : )


У меня второе было тесно взаимозависимо от первого :Big Grin:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (15.02.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Пелевина читать интересно,но,не более того,к сожалению не овеществляет у мну мук рождения борьбы за жизнь..
PS. sad but true.

----------


## Aion

В Германии начнутся съемки экранизации "Чапаева и Пустоты"

----------

AndyZ (29.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (18.10.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.10.2012), Шавырин (18.10.2012)

----------


## Иляна

> В Германии начнутся съемки экранизации "Чапаева и Пустоты"


За писателя радостно, но вряд ли получится что-то путное. Некоторых писателей невозможно экранизировать. Набокова например. И Пелевина тоже. "Поколение П" даже досматривать не стала. Такое же тоскливое чувство вызывают и набоковские экранизации.

----------

Ho Shim (29.08.2012), Жека (20.03.2013), Пема Ванчук (28.08.2012), Фил (29.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Ох уж эти эстеты с тоской и набоковскими экранизациями  :Smilie:

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Из писателей, пожалуй, только Булгакова и Чехова хорошо в кино ставить. Так на то они и драматурги в душе и по специальности. Остальное как-то вызывает древнерусскую тоску, даже Война и мир во всех киновариантах.

----------


## Spirit

Интересно, а как обойдутся европейцы с культурными кодами.
Которые, возможно, даже в нынешней России не все понимают.

Например:

1. Фильм "Чапаев", ну и соответствующая книга. Но в основном - фильм. Например - Анка - чисто литературно-кинематографический персонаж. Кстати, реальный прообраз Анки в конце концов сделала карьеру на дипломатической службе. Когда-то этот фильм был более чем культовый. А сейчас? Тем более - для иностранцев. А значительная часть настроя в книге Пелевина основана на отношении к персонажам фильма.

2. Серийные анекдоды про Чапаева, Анку, Котовского и Петьку. Нынешнему поколению в России трудно представить масштаб этого бытового явления. В некотором смысле, эти анекдоты были частью бытового жизненного фона.

Я по ТВ видел интервью с дочерью прообраза Анки.
Она рассказала следующую историю.
Её мать любила рассказывать анекдоты "про Василия Ивановича". И как-то рассказала анекдот исполнителю ролт Чапаева в фильме Борису Бабочкину.

Анекдот был следуший.

Приезжает Василий Иванович в дивизию. Заходит в штаб и спрашивает Петьку :
- А где Анка?
- Анка - отвечает Петька - да она на печке с радикулитом валятся!
- Вот шалава - с досадой сказал Чапаев - русского себе не могла найти!

Лицо Бабочкина сморщилось, как выжатый лимон и он с нажимом выпалил:
- Как Вы можете!! Ну как Вы так можете!!!
- А что? - снисходительно ответила Анка - Только это и осталось!

 :Smilie: 

Что касается революционных событий, наверное это интернациональый стиль.
Но вот чем заменить вышеуказанный информационный массив?
Наверное это будет не совчем то. Какой может быть адекватный материал?

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (12.11.2012), AndyZ (29.08.2012), Фил (29.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

> За писателя радостно, но вряд ли получится что-то путное. Некоторых писателей невозможно экранизировать. Набокова например. И Пелевина тоже. "Поколение П" даже досматривать не стала. Такое же тоскливое чувство вызывают и набоковские экранизации.


Для экранизаций таких авторов и масштаб режиссера нужен соответствующий. Про Набокова не знаю, не видел. А вот самому Пелевину, как ни странно, кино понравилось. Интересно будет посмотреть немецкого Чапаева. Просто любопытно, как они смотрят на это все))

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

.... А пусть попробуют, немцы то. Не порно, зато задорно. Будет скорее всего "перевод смыслов". Мне будет интересно посмотреть на результат)))))

По крайней мере стилистика плаката внушает оптимизм. Что суть дела ухвачена))))

----------


## Фил

По моему адекватно передать сцены штурма Белого дома не получится. Будет как с многочисленными экранизациями "Мастера и Маргариты", которых я всегда с нетерпением ждал и испытывал большое разочарование. Начиная с польской (это вообще какая-то художественная самодеятельность), потом Бортко, потом нашел не вышедший фильм Юрия Кары, который даже музыка Шнитке не спасла  :Frown:  Гиблое дело такие вещи экранизировать. 
А как экранизировать "!00 лет одиночества" например?

----------

Chong_Kwan (29.08.2012), Иляна (29.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

> По моему адекватно передать сцены штурма Белого дома не получится. Будет как с многочисленными экранизациями "Мастера и Маргариты", которых я всегда с нетерпением ждал и испытывал большое разочарование. Начиная с польской (это вообще какая-то художественная самодеятельность), потом Бортко, потом нашел не вышедший фильм Юрия Кары, который даже музыка Шнитке не спасла  Гиблое дело такие вещи экранизировать. 
> А как экранизировать "!00 лет одиночества" например?


Ну, допустим, а если бы взялся Тарковский? За Маркеса, разумеется. Пелевин не думаю что-бы его заинтересовал)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, допустим, а если бы взялся Тарковский? За Маркеса, разумеется. Пелевин не думаю что-бы его заинтересовал)


Тарковский то может все что угодно. Это я себе не представляю  :Smilie:  Как люди до такого додумываются  :Smilie: 
В любом случае Маркеса в исполнении Тарковского было бы очень интересно посмотреть. (Но это вряд ли был бы "мой" Маркес)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

"жутко сознавать, что Тарковский не читал Пелевина"

----------

Bob (29.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (18.10.2012), Фил (29.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Тарковский то может все что угодно. Это я себе не представляю  Как люди до такого додумываются 
> В любом случае Маркеса в исполнении Тарковского было бы очень интересно посмотреть. (Но это вряд ли был бы "мой" Маркес)


Ну, а Пелевина, в свою очередь, я бы посмотрел в постановке братьев Коэнов  :Smilie: 

Знакомьтесь, - Петр Пустота))

(Тоби Кеббелл, исполнитель главной роли в немецком фильме)

----------

Bob (29.08.2012), Chong_Kwan (29.08.2012), Wyrd (29.08.2012), Германн (18.10.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.10.2012), Фил (29.08.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, а Пелевина, в свою очередь, я бы посмотрел в постановке братьев Коэнов 
> 
> Знакомьтесь, - Петр Пустота))
> 
> (Тоби Кеббелл, исполнитель главной роли в немецком фильме)


 А что, похож!
Да, "Старикам тут не место" замечательный фильм. Может и Пелевин получился бы.

----------


## Шавырин

Съемки «Empire V» по Пелевину начнутся летом 2013

http://www.varietyrussia.com/news/sh...mat_letom_2013

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Пелевин очень грамотный и очень талантливый товарисч, - это даже не обсуждается. )))
Но, как сказала моя редакторша, умных и талантливых много, но даже и у этих многих не хватает вкуса. Это как раз о нем на 100%. 
Ведь бесспорно, что "вкус" у Пелевина "своеобразный". Читать его не могу, т.к. срабатывает рвотный рефлекс  на его эпистолярный жанр. Я даже удивился такой реакции организма. )))
  Слушать лучше. ))) В сети можно найти его mp3 файлы.

P.S. Имхо, все, что не коренной текст, - это не Учение.

----------


## Spirit

С некоторой опаской пошёл смотреть предидущий фильм режиссёра Гинзбурга по книге Пелевина.
Но фильм оказался очень даже неплохим.
Ну, иллюстративного характера, но это лучше, чем если бы навертели отсебятину.
Чувствовалась некоторая малобюджетность, но это придало фильму некоторую непосредственность и близость к жизни и стилю 90-х.

Ещё можно согласиться с исполнителем главной роли в этом фильме - несколько исчезла линия страха в фильме по сравнению с книгой.

Но вообще - фильм понравился, режиссура неплохая, актёры создали отличные образы.

По идее должна получиться и "Empire V".
Но этот роман в очень сильной степени политизирован.
То есть - в нём предметами игры являются фундаментальные и злободневные политические концепции и реалии.

Ну вот само название - игра Империя вампиров и Пятая империя (Проханова). На самого проханова нарисован неплохой шарж в виде халдейского мудреца.

Ещё одна фундаментальная вещь - Россия и Запад.
В чём "мистическая" суть?
Запад это цивилизация вампиров. Обратите внимания - сколько внимания в массовой культуре западе уделено вампирам.
А Россия это цивилизация оборотней. Ну сами посудите - из жизни - вот сколько "уважаемых" ныне здравствующих политических и общественных деятелей обернулось из коммунистов и кгбистов в "демократы", а сейчас - в "имперцы". И хоть бы что - без проблем.

На мистическом уровне уровне - между вампирами и оборотнями идёт война.
Российские оборотни всё время разоблачают своих российских конкурентов, что они продались западным вампирам!

Ещё мне понравился стёб Пелевина на англичанами, включая английскую королеву!

Будем надеяться, что всё это в фильме - отразится.

Кстати, по идее Виктор Пелевин вот-вот должен выдать "на гора" новый роман! Что-нибудь слышно?

----------

Кузьмич (19.10.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2012), Шавырин (18.10.2012)

----------


## Платон

А "Т" и SNUFF читали? Мне очень понравился Т а СНАФФ раскрыл содержание женской души...ой извините, психологии.  :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (24.10.2012)

----------


## Spirit

Как-то так получилось, что я прочитал практически все книги Пелевина.

Мне в общем всё нравится.
Может быть потому, что вышли из одного времени.
Это чувствуется по книгам.
Как-то понятно - что и откуда взялось.
То есть - в СССР читали одни и те же перепечатанные и перефотографированные немногочисленные буддийские тексты и немногочисленные академические книги по востоковедению-буддологии.
Ещё - каратэ.
И всё!
Во время перестройки - фильмы про Шаолинь.

Ну, а потом стало получше.
А уж когда появился интернет....

Надо же! Оказывается мы все уже выросли в контексте возникающей буддийской культуры в России!
Как-то помаленьку-помаленьку, а уже есть и сообщество, и появляются культурные традиции.

В этом аспекте книги Пелевина играют громадную роль.
Это один из писателей, который, что называется, принял вызов времени.

Будем ждать новые книги!

----------

AlexThunder (14.11.2012), Богдан Б (25.10.2012), Дмитрий Белов (12.11.2012), Фил (25.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2012)

----------


## Катенька Окишева

ИМХО
написание такой литературы без психотропных веществ невозможно! Но Пелевену респект!

----------


## Vega

> ИМХО
> написание такой литературы без психотропных веществ невозможно! Но Пелевену респект!


Ну и как вам пишется  с психотропными....
Сверкните текстом....

----------

Aion (12.11.2012), AlexThunder (13.11.2012), Echo (14.11.2012), Кузьмич (14.11.2012), Фил (12.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2012)

----------


## Фил

> ИМХО написание такой литературы без психотропных веществ невозможно!


Возможно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2012)

----------


## Катенька Окишева

> Ну и как вам пишется  с психотропными....
> Сверкните текстом....


если б я писала, то всенепременно сверкнула бы, а так...звиняйте

----------


## Катенька Окишева

> Возможно.


ну не знаю...это сугобу мое личное мнение)))

----------


## Кузьмич

> ИМХО
> написание такой литературы без психотропных веществ невозможно! Но Пелевену респект!


Да, пожалуй. Он как пить бросил, так стиль изменился весьма... Идеи все также кипят, а реализация их уже не так изячна...  :Smilie: .

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

GenerationП глазами американцев
Замочная скважина, сквозь которую открывается будущее всего мира (TimeOut New York)

http://www.chaskor.ru/article/genera...ikantsev_30136

----------

Aion (19.11.2012), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Olle

Поздравим писателя с юбилеем, говорят ему сегодня 50 лет! Долгих и творческих лет ему!

----------

Aion (22.11.2012), Ho Shim (23.11.2012), Miruka Ze (23.11.2012), Vladiimir (22.11.2012), Денис Евгеньев (24.11.2012), Кузьмич (23.11.2012), Митяй (22.11.2012), Топпер- (22.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2012), Шавырин (22.11.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

http://www.snob.ru/magazine/entry/44796

----------

Aion (23.11.2012), Olle (23.11.2012), Vladiimir (23.11.2012), Кузьмич (24.11.2012), Шавырин (23.11.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Я наверно единственный человек в этой стране, кто ни одной пелевинской книжки не прочитал  :Smilie:  И как-то не тянет даже почему-то)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Не единственный))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я наверно единственный человек в этой стране, кто ни одной пелевинской книжки не прочитал  И как-то не тянет даже почему-то)


А вы почитайте.

----------

Aion (24.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (23.11.2012), Кузьмич (24.11.2012), Пема Ванчук (24.11.2012)

----------


## Miruka Ze

Да, дяде Вите давеча полтинник исполнился. Пол века уже в сансаре в нынешнем обличии. 
Зкажем Ом за его здравие.

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Я наверно единственный человек в этой стране, кто ни одной пелевинской книжки не прочитал  И как-то не тянет даже почему-то)


Нас двое) И тоже не тянет) Да уже и смысла нет читать книги Пелевина. 
Хотя, м.б., неплохой автор.

добавление:



> Не единственный))


а, нас трое!)

----------


## Eugeny

тоже не читал)Лишь бегло просмотрел.

----------


## Алик

На мой взгляд, редкая тема на форуме может собрать 30 страниц. И это говорит о том, что писатель необычный, интересный. И все его читали в свое время, что бы не писали в постах. Кто не читал, в этой теме писать ничего не будет. Я раньше тоже увлекался его книгами  и восхищался необычными сюжетами и диалогами. Сейчас перерос, читаю первоисточники, а не их интерпретацию. Но и Пелевин в том числе подтолкнул меня к этому, за что ему большое  спасибо.

----------


## Маша_ла

Я действительно не читала и не собираюсь. И я не имею привычки врать. Мне не нравятся модные писатели в принципе. Вчера по тв видела кусок из его выступления где-то в Европе и еще раз утвердилась в том, что этот человек ничего нового лично мне сообщить не может. Хотя, хорошо, что кому-то нравится. Если кто-то пишет, значит это кому-нибудь нужно)) Первый раз зашла в эту тему и, честно говоря, удивилась, что на форуме это всем нравится.. Тоже говорит о чем-то.. Видимо, чего-то не хватает им в жизни))

А делать выводы за других людей, что врут и т.п. - неверно. Какой смысл врать? И зачем говорить негатив на людей, которые даже не говорят ничего плохого, а просто, что чего-то не читали? Как-то глупо. Мало ли кто чего не читал и не собирается, не обижаться же на это))

Не всем же поголовно должна нравиться модная литература?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.11.2012), Михаил Угамов (23.11.2012)

----------


## Алик

> Я действительно не читала и не собираюсь. И я не имею привычки врать. Мне не нравятся модные писатели в принципе. Вчера по тв видела кусок из его выступления где-то в Европе и еще раз утвердилась в том, что этот человек ничего нового лично мне сообщить не может. Хотя, хорошо, что кому-то нравится. Если кто-то пишет, значит это кому-нибудь нужно)) Первый раз зашла в эту тему и, честно говоря, удивилась, что на форуме это всем нравится.. Тоже говорит о чем-то.. Видимо, чего-то не хватает им в жизни))
> 
> А делать выводы за других людей, что врут и т.п. - неверно. Какой смысл врать? И зачем говорить негатив на людей, которые даже не говорят ничего плохого, а просто, что чего-то не читали? Как-то глупо. Мало ли кто чего не читал и не собирается, не обижаться же на это))
> 
> Не всем же поголовно должна нравиться модная литература?


Тогда почему Вы обижаетесь ?

----------


## Маша_ла

Я не обижаюсь, мне просто непонятно и неприятно, почему на мои искренние слова на форуме совершенно незнакомый человек пишет, что я вру? Я - вру.. Это несовместимо)) Сорри.. Я бы на Вашем месте извинилась. Есть люди, для которых Пелевин - не гуру, которые его не читали, которые ничего против него не имеют, просто не читали и не собираются. И это правда)) Нравится это вам или нет.
Собственно, что я тут делаю? Бодаться с последователями модного гуру я не собираюсь. Удачи и все такое.

----------


## Алик

Вы только что переврали мои слова : ""И все его читали в свое время, что бы не писали в постах. Кто не читал, в этой теме писать ничего не будет."" Где я написал, что вы врете? Просто сделал вывод о том, что кто не читал, не может объективно судить о том, чего не знает. К тому же Вы походя всех, кто читал Пелевина, свалили в одну кучу ""Первый раз зашла в эту тему и, честно говоря, удивилась, что на форуме это всем нравится.. Тоже говорит о чем-то.. Видимо, чего-то не хватает им в жизни))""

----------


## Кузьмич

Для тех, кто "не читал, но осуждает". :Wink: 
  Посмотрите хотя бы первый его сборник рассказов - "Синий фонарь".
   Если не питаете иррациональной ненависти к "совку", возможно, будете удивлены...

----------

Ho Shim (25.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (24.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.11.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Под влиянием столь бурного обсуждения творчества писателя, я написал небольшую статью http://www.stihi.ru/2012/11/25/1346  :Smilie:

----------

Sadhak (25.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (27.11.2012), Юй Кан (25.11.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> За свою не столь длительную писательскую карьеру Виктор Пелевин написал много книг (и, надеюсь, напишет еще много), но, в то же время, он, по моему мнению, написал только одну книгу или, что более вероятно, пишет ее до сих пор.
>  За карнавальной пестротой сменяющих друг друга сюжетных линий, героев и исторических эпох все же удается разглядеть некие общие вопросы, ответы на которые, как кажется на первый взгляд, даются в книгах Пелевина. 
>  Вопросы эти можно свести к двум основным:
>  1. Кто я?
>  2. Что такое окружающая меня реальность? Насколько эта реальность объективна? Кто ее создает?
>  Ответы на эти вопросы могут быть вложены автором в уста "резиновой бодхисаттвы" Каи, просветленного кавалериста Чапаева, философа Соловьева или духа Эрнесто Че Гевары.


Хорошо сказано.

----------


## Юй Кан

По мне, если воспринимать очень пришедшиеся ко времени и месту яркие и эффектные (т.е., несомненно, очень и очень талантливые) сочинения Пелевина как стилизованные под... анбеллетристику : ) провокативные/упайные подводки к учению Будды, то со временем должно бы прийти понимание, что "детской болезнью пелевизны в буддизме" (т.е., "буддизмом без сострадания") нужно бы переболеть как можно быстрее и без длительных и пагубных осложнений...

----------

Джнянаваджра (27.11.2012), Кузьмич (25.11.2012), Наталья (25.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Не знаю, размещали ли:




> *Виктор Пелевин о буддизме*
> Я всего лишь изучаю и практикую свой ум, для которого Дхарма Будды лучший инструмент, который я знаю.
> 
> 
> - Когда вы впервые заинтересовались буддизмом?
> 
> Виктор Пелевин: <…> Я начал интересоваться буддизмом и другими религиями, когда был ребенком. В то время любая религиозная литература была труднодоступна в СССР. Но у нас были тонны атеистической литературы со множеством отсылок к другим религиям и методологические руководства для преподавателей по научному атеизму. Они были доступны в любой библиотеке и описывали различные религии в таких деталях, что можно было бы назвать их советским эквивалентом «Многообразия религиозного опыта». Я привык читать эти книги на открытом воздухе на базе ПВО около Москвы, где я преимущественно проводил лето. Я до сих пор не могу понять, почему лекторам по научному атеизму были нужны все эти знания про даосизм, возможно, чтобы быть в состоянии бороться с ним в Московском регионе, если наступит пандемия. Буддизм же казался мне единственной религией, которая не похожа на проекцию Советской власти в духовной сфере.  И только намного позже я осознал, что все было наоборот — Советская власть была попыткой проекции божественного порядка на земле. Буддизм был абсолютно вне этого порочного круга, и в нем было что-то настолько странно захватывающее и одновременно успокаивающее.
> 
>  -Насколько я понимаю, последние несколько лет вы проводите в путешествиях по Азии и изучаете буддизм. В каких странах вы побывали?
> ...

----------

Aion (27.11.2012), Ho Shim (27.11.2012), Pema Sonam (28.11.2012), Vladiimir (27.11.2012), Алик (27.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (27.11.2012), Дмитрий Сорокин (21.02.2013), Дхармананда (28.11.2012), Кузьмич (27.11.2012), Мокроусов Вадим (27.11.2012), Наталья (25.02.2013), Паня (16.04.2013), Пема Ванчук (27.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2012)

----------


## Aion

Виктор Пелевин
10 фактов о пророке своего отечества

Особенно понравился 10 пункт.

----------

Bob (21.02.2013), Богдан Б (21.02.2013), Жека (21.02.2013), Топпер- (21.02.2013), Юй Кан (21.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

У меня двоюродный брат дружит с Пелевиным (он- известный режиссер). Мы почти не общаемся, но однажды я его пытала о Викторе, и он сказал, что в жизни тот спокойный и тихий. В чем- то даже незаметный.

----------

Bob (21.02.2013), Аурум (21.02.2013), Кузьмич (21.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (21.02.2013), Топпер- (21.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2013)

----------


## Vega

> У меня двоюродный брат дружит с Пелевиным (он- известный режиссер). Мы почти не общаемся, но однажды я его пытала о Викторе, и он сказал, что в жизни тот спокойный и тихий. В чем- то даже незаметный.


Весьма ценная информация.....

----------


## Жека

Вопрос о том, что ожидает нас после смерти, так же бессмыслен, как вопрос, что ожидает Арлекина после костюмированного бала. Его ничего не ожидает, потому что Арлекин существует только как маска. Мне кажется, что правильнее говорить о том, что нас что-то ожидает в жизни. А смерть — это пробуждение от жизни. Но пробуждаемся от нее не мы, потому что мы сами — такая же точно иллюзия, как и все, что нас окружает. Умирая, мы просыпаемся от того, что считали собой. Кстати, в дневнике Льва Николаевича Толстого описан потрясающий сон на эту тему.

Еще не знаю, боюсь ли я смерти.

У меня нет домашних животных.

У меня нет вкусов. То что мне нравится в литературе, музыке и кино, нравится мне не потому, что подчиняется каким-то принципам или правилам, которые можно было бы сформулировать в качестве моих предпочтений. Это происходит непредсказуемо и по непонятной мне самому причине.

У меня нет никакой воли, которую я ощущал бы непосредственно, как язык или руку. Воля — это интерпретация, а свобода воли — это интерпретация интерпретации. На самом деле, ничего подобного не существует. Вы знаете, как говорил Чапаев в известном анекдоте: «Я себе такую гадость даже представить не могу».

Я не курю и не пью и считаю, что в химию мозга не следует вмешиваться напрямую, во всяком случае, на постоянной основе, это ведет только к зависимости от химикатов и не решает ни одной человеческой проблемы. Наркотики вообще способны решать только те проблемы, которые перед этим создают сами. И потом, что это значит: «расширение сознания»? У сознания нет таких характеристик, как длина или ширина, сознание не надо расширять или углублять, я думаю, что его надо постепенно очищать, а для этого наркотики не просто бесполезны, они вредны. Человеческое тело само выработает всю нужную химию.


Реальность — это оксюморон из одного слова. Считается, что это нечто, существующее на самом деле, в отличие от умозрительных идей. Но в действительности реальность как раз и является идеей, существующей исключительно в уме, то есть она нереальна. Этимологически «реальность» восходит к латинскому «res», вещь, но в физическом мире нигде нет такой вещи, которая называлась бы реальностью, поэтому это слово как бы издевается само над собой. Это слово уместно, как фигура речи. На бытовом уровне можно сказать, что если сейчас декабрь, в реальности за окном зима, а не лето. Или, например, родители говорят детям: «захочешь кушать, нужны будут деньги, и это и есть реальность». С этим, конечно, не поспоришь. Но это доказывает лишь то, что одни наши иллюзии реальны относительно других наших иллюзий. То же самое происходит в детском сне, когда ребенок уверенно мочится в совершенно реальное и конкретное ведро и слышит надежный громкий звон жидкости о его стенку, подтверждающий, что он не промахнулся — но его отчего-то не покидает смутное сомнение в происходящем. Серьезный взрослый человек отличается от обмочившегося во сне ребенка, во-первых, тем, что он, как правило, еще и обосрался, а во-вторых, тем, что у него полностью отсутствует сомнение в происходящем, которое все-таки приближает спящего ребенка к истине. Зато у взрослого человека есть научная картина мира, которая, если коротко, сводится к тому, что реальность ведра доказывается звоном мочи, а реальность этого звона, в свою очередь, доказывается блеском ведра, и поэтому все должны с утра до ночи работать на производстве баблоса. Вот чтобы помочь серьезному взрослому человеку прийти в себя от этой реальности, и существует смерть.

Ярлыки могут быть любыми. Когда вы подкидываете монету, все ее перемещения в воздухе обусловлены механическими причинами, в которых нет ничего случайного. Но с практической точки зрения выпадение орла или решки — случайность. Поэтому можно сказать, что все случайности закономерны, а все закономерности случайны. Происходит то, что происходит, а мы наклеиваем на это ярлыки «случайность», «закономерность».

Зло всегда связано со страданием, с попыткой понять, что является его причиной. Когда нам кажется, что мы эту причину поняли, мы наклеиваем на нее ярлык «зло». Но очень часто мы понимаем эту причину неверно.

Я постараюсь объяснить, что такое Пустота. Только слушайте очень внимательно. Итак. (Молчит. — Esquire). Вот только что вы ее видели. Вот это она и есть.

----------

Кузьмич (24.02.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

Отлично, только бы пост выше оформить как цитату от Пелевина, а нет от Жени Евмененко...

----------

Нико (24.02.2013), Ритл (24.02.2013), Юй Кан (24.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Отлично, только бы пост выше оформить как цитату от Пелевина, а нет от Жени Евмененко...


Да, в теме о Пелевине об этом очень сложно догадаться... Требует большого интеллектуального усилия)

----------


## Юй Кан

> У меня двоюродный брат дружит с Пелевиным (он- известный режиссер). Мы почти не общаемся, но однажды я его пытала о Викторе, и он сказал, что в жизни тот спокойный и тихий. В чем- то даже незаметный.





> Еще не знаю, боюсь ли я смерти.
> У меня нет домашних животных...
> У меня нет вкусов...
> У меня нет никакой воли..
> Я не курю и не пью...





> Да, в теме о Пелевине об этом очень сложно догадаться... Требует большого интеллектуального усилия)


: )

----------

Нико (24.02.2013), Ритл (24.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

_"У меня нет никакой воли, которую я ощущал бы непосредственно, как язык или руку. Воля — это интерпретация, а свобода воли — это интерпретация интерпретации. На самом деле, ничего подобного не существует. Вы знаете, как говорил Чапаев в известном анекдоте: «Я себе такую гадость даже представить не могу»."_

Не буддизм.

----------

Ритл (24.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

А чем "интерпретация интерпретации" отличается от "пустоты пустоты"?

----------

Кузьмич (24.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А чем "интерпретация интерпретации" отличается от "пустоты пустоты"?


Не-отрицанием субстанции, конечно. Интерпретация интерпретации, как софт, реализуема на субстрате жёсткого диска. ПП есть отрицание субстрата П.

----------


## Нико

Мне кажется, что ПП -- это отсутствие "интерпретации интерпретации". Будете возражать?

----------


## Dron

> Вопрос о том, что ожидает нас после смерти, так же бессмыслен, как вопрос, что ожидает Арлекина после костюмированного бала.


Расстрел его ожидает?



> Его ничего не ожидает, потому что Арлекин существует только как маска. Мне кажется, что правильнее говорить о том, что нас что-то ожидает в жизни.


Кого нас, масок что-ли?

----------


## Германн

> Мне кажется, что ПП -- это отсутствие "интерпретации интерпретации". Будете возражать?


"Сама" ПП (ситуация бессубстратности пустоты как денотат) есть всегда, независимо от викальпирования либо его отсутствия. Применительно же к ПП как концепту МП, можно сказать и так, если рассматривать пустотность как интерпретацию способа функционирования дхарм.

----------


## Аурум

Пора переходить к Полноте Полноты!  :Wink:

----------

Alex (25.02.2013), Нико (24.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

Давайте делать ставки: какая тема следующей подвергнется атаке Германна?

----------

Bob (25.02.2013), Нико (24.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Давайте делать ставки: какая тема следующей подвергнется атаке Германна?


Я думаю, что это будет любая тема. ПП же всюду применима, даже к девушкам. )

----------

Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Шавырин

Виктор Пелевин написал роман про Бэтмена и Болотную.  http://top.rbc.ru/society/26/02/2013...ign=news_infox

Новый роман Пелевина "Бэтман Аполло" в марте 2013-го.
http://www.eksmo.ru/digest/

----------

Bob (26.02.2013), Ho Shim (26.02.2013), Styeba (26.02.2013), Кузьмич (26.02.2013), Ондрий (26.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (27.02.2013), Поляков (26.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Очень надеюсь, что на этот раз не будет мутного графоманства в стиле Числа или Снаффа.

----------


## Топпер

> Очень надеюсь, что на этот раз не будет мутного графоманства в стиле Числа или Снаффа.


А чем вам числа не понравились? Это же просто полный сюр. Особенно, как гг ехал в образе попа  :Smilie: ))))))

----------

Жека (26.02.2013), Тао (27.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Виктор Пелевин написал роман про Бэтмена и Болотную.  http://top.rbc.ru/society/26/02/2013...ign=news_infox
> 
> Новый роман Пелевина "Бэтман Аполло" в марте 2013-го.
> [url]http://www.eksmo.ru/digest/


Я знала, знала, что Бэтман не за горами! ))))))

----------


## Ондрий

> А чем вам числа не понравились? Это же просто полный сюр. Особенно, как гг ехал в образе попа ))))))


Числа - отвратительно. Снафф - оригинально, но слишком затянуто. Достаточно было в виде краткой повести, т.к. все уже было понятно в первой трети текста.

----------


## Топпер

> Числа - отвратительно.


Сногсшибательно. Но это, правда, надо знать контекст.



> Снафф - оригинально, но слишком затянуто. Достаточно было в виде краткой повести, т.к. все уже было понятно в первой трети текста.


Это - да. И при затянутости книги слишком замыленный и не очень внятный конец.

----------

Пема Ванчук (27.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Сногсшибательно. Но это, правда, надо знать контекст.


Литературно - да. Но контекст такой я бы не стал изучать пристально на личном примере.))))

----------


## Топпер

> Литературно - да. Но контекст такой я бы не стал изучать пристально на личном примере.))))


Вы многое пропустили.  :Smilie:  А угар конца девяностых и начала нулевых там ухвачен очень неплохо.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы многое пропустили.  А угар конца девяностых и начала нулевых там ухвачен очень неплохо.


я не про это намекал))))  бардак 90х и начала 0-ых все пережили, кто родился в СССР, а не 20 лет назад.

----------

Нико (26.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> я не про это намекал))))  бардак 90х и начала 0-ых все пережили, кто родился в СССР, а не 20 лет назад.


я понял.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Сразу почему то вспомнился Минаевский "Бэтыч", этакая адаптированная версия супергероя под реалии современной России. Все таки очень любят наши постмодернисты играть с западным интертекстом, уже даже как то не смешно. Посмотрим, конечно, что из этого выйдет, но главное что бы не было топтания на месте. Вот, например у Эко, что не роман, то корпус интересных литературных методов, а не просто очередная попытка продать то, что когда то пользовалось популярностью. «Snuff» и «T», лично для меня были шагом назад. 90-е, конечно высококонтекстуальное время, но даже метал, иногда устает.

Надеюсь после интенсивных курсов випассаны, Виктор Олегович выдаст что нибудь сногсшибательное. Он безмерно талантливый автор и я очень хочу, что бы его творчество только набирало обороты.

----------

Жека (26.02.2013), Иван Горяинов (26.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

"Т" вообще вне времен. Это не социо-политическая сатира. Скорее, ближе к Чапаеву. Я был удивлен, что Пелевин выдал такой шедевр после десятилетия понижения градуса интеллекта к текстах. Думал, что уже все. Лучше, чем про лису уже не напишет. (лиса тут как последняя слабая надежда на возрождение) Особенно меня раздражали числа и вампиры. Но, конечно, во всех его произведениях существуют абзацы достойные быть отлитыми в гранитах.

У.Эко вот после Розы и Маятника вообще ничего хорошего не родил. Нечитабельно. Но, он все еще - Мэтр.

----------

Пема Ванчук (27.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> "Т" вообще вне времен. Это не социо-политическая сатира. Скорее ближе к Чапаеву. Я был удивлен, что Пелевин выдал такой шедевр после десятилетия понижения градуса интеллекта к текстах. Особенно меня раздражали вампиры. Но, конечно, во всех его произведениях существуют абзацы достойные быть отлитыми в гранитах.


А мне вот "Empire V", наоборот понравилось, ровно, так же как и "Священная книга оборотня", несмотря на то, что обе работы являются самоповторами. "Шлем ужаса. Креатифф о Тесее и Минотавре", вот абсолютно не пошел. Показалось, что этот текст вообще больше похож на черновик. Позже перечитаю "T", может быть отношение изменится.




> У.Эко вот после Розы и Маятника вообще ничего хорошего не родил. Нечитабельно. Но, он все еще - Мэтр.


"Баудэлино", так же как и "Пламя царицы Лоаны", очень интересны с литературоведческой точки зрения и по мне очень достойные произведения, которые соответствуют статусу "Мэтра". "Пражское кладбище", единственное мне совершенно не понравилось. "Улисс", например, тоже по сути, составляет корпус художественных методов, но тем не менее его читают и любят, даже не обремененные филологическими интересами люди. С Эко, я думаю такая же ситуация. Тут дело даже не в личных предпочтениях и качестве текста, а в соответствии некому тренду, по ходу которого осознанный подход сводится к минимуму. С Пелевиным похожая ситуация.

----------


## Ондрий

> А мне вот "Empire V", наоборот понравилось, ровно, так же как и "Священная книга оборотня", несмотря на то, что являются самоповторами. "Шлем ужаса. Креатифф о Тесее и Минотавре", вот абсолютно не пошел. Показалось, что этот текст вообще больше похож на черновик. Позже перечитаю "T", может быть отношение изменится.


Ампир и Лисичка - отличные книги, сами по себе. Просто у меня лично никаких струнок не задели, кроме развлекательного способа проведения досуга, нежели Чапаев или Т. Тут уж у всех свои струнки. Без никакой оценки их качества (==способа потребления)  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Ампир и Лисичка - отличные книги, сами по себе. Просто у меня лично никаких струнок не задели, кроме развлекательного способа проведения досуга, нежели Чапаев или Т. Тут уж у всех свои струнки. Без никакой оценки их качества (==способа потребления)


Я Чапаева читал уже гораздо позже, нежели чем все остальные его книги и мне лично, было очень сложно отделаться от образа Пелевина, как более досугового автора. А про струнки, я совершенно согласен. Я в в начале 90-х только родился, но тем не менее мне было очень близко "Поколение П" и я даже свою специальности выбрал, вдохновившись образом главного героя, как, кстати и многие с моего потока. Глупейший и инфантильный поступок, но тем не менее, я не знаю не одного отчественного автора, который бы имел такое же влияние на молодое поколение.

----------

Ондрий (26.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я Чапаева читал уже гораздо позже, нежели чем все остальные его книги и мне лично, было очень сложно отделаться от образа Пелевина, как более досугового автора. А про струнки, я совершенно согласен. Я в в начале 90-х только родился, но тем не менее мне было очень близко "Поколение П" и я даже свою специальности выбрал, вдохновившись образом главного героя, как, кстати и многие с моего потока. Глупейший и инфантильный поступок, но тем не менее, я не знаю не одного отчественного автора, который бы имел такое же влияние на молодое поколение.


Чапаев -- отличная книга, лучшая из этого автора. Надо б перечитать.

----------

Кузьмич (27.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (27.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Чапаев -- отличная книга, лучшая из этого автора. Надо б перечитать.


А Малую землю нет желания перечитать?

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (26.02.2013), Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А Малую землю нет желания перечитать?


По секрету говоря, я Малую землю вообще не читала. Это большое было моё упущение с точки зрения пионерии и комсомола. )

----------


## Топпер

> По секрету говоря, я Малую землю вообще не читала. Это большое было моё упущение с точки зрения пионерии и комсомола. )


Вы будете смеяться, но я почему то так и думал. Поэтому и советую прочитать.

----------

Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вы будете смеяться, но я почему то так и думал. Поэтому и советую прочитать.


Я прочитаю, большое спасибо за ссылку. Надо навёрстывать упущенное. Правда, портрет Ленина у меня на стене уже давно не висит..... Висел когда-то. По собственному желанию. )

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Влад К (14.12.2013), Германн (27.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (27.02.2013), Шавырин (28.02.2013)

----------


## Spirit

> По секрету говоря, я Малую землю вообще не читала. Это большое было моё упущение с точки зрения пионерии и комсомола. )


Не исключено, что "Малую землю" не читал даже сам Брежнев!

Что касается - перечитать Чапаева - то да, Пелевин перечитываемый писатель. Не о всех писателях можно сказать такое....

----------

Нико (27.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2013)

----------


## Шавырин

Фрагмент из нового романа «Бэтман Аполло»
----------------------------------------------------------

Симулякр.

Симулякр есть некая поддельная сущность, тень несуществующего предмета или события, которая приобретает качество реальности в трансляции. К примеру, это некий пикет у посольства или пляска в церкви, которые организуются только для того, чтобы снять об этом массово тиражируемый видеоотчет — и длятся ровно столько времени, сколько снимают это «документальное свидетельство реального события» (создатели рассматриваемого понятия жили в те времена, когда у пикетов и плясок могли быть и другие цели).

Словом, симулякр — это подтасовка перед глазами зрителя, которая заставляет его включить в реальный пейзаж некие облако, озеро или башню, которые на самом деле вырезаны из бумаги и хитро поднесены к самому его глазу.

Однако что это за «реальный пейзаж»?

Учение о симулякре, несмотря на свою «революционность», основано на подсознательной вере в существование подлинных, серьезных, фундаментальных и постоянных сущностей и смыслов, поскольку само понятие «симуляции» предполагает существование «настоящего». Проблема, однако, в том, что абсолютно все сущности, среди которых проводит свое время человек, имеют одну и ту же природу. Все они в равной степени являются поддельными — и у «симулякра» нет никакой оппозиции, которая оправдывала бы введение подобного термина.

Это просто обозначение того единственного способа, которым приходит в существование абсолютно все. Разница только в качестве подделки. Что-то подделано недавно, грубо и наспех — это политические симулякры. Что-то подделано уже давно, и работа сделана несколько тоньше – это культурные симулякры. А самые фундаментальные симулякры создает человеческий ум, опирающийся на язык. Это языковые конструкты, воспринимаемые как внешняя (или внутренняя) реальность.

Человеку разрешается ставить под сомнение некоторые политические симулякры, потому что этого требует «общество репортажа о панк-молебне» (бывш. «общество спектакля»). Однако во все остальное он должен истово верить, если не хочет умереть с голоду, а за некоторые ложные сущности обязан кидаться в бой по первому намеку государства (своего или чужого, зависит от жизненных обстоятельств).

Но человек обречен жить среди фантомов не потому, что так решила какая-то тайная ложа. Дело в том, что самая его сердцевина, ядро, само его «я» — тоже является лингвистически обусловленным симулякром. Его нет нигде, кроме как в отражающих слова зеркалах сознания. А там оно появляется точно так же, как нарисованное облако, озеро или башня — с той только разницей, что вместо вырезанных из бумаги силуэтов к глазу незаметно подносят укрепленную на иголочке букву «Я».  (взято http://vk.com/pelevin34 )

----------

Aion (09.03.2013), HansQu (20.03.2013), Ho Shim (10.03.2013), Вангдраг (21.03.2013), Влад К (14.12.2013)

----------


## Spirit

А это вообще тот Пелевин в "Вконтакте"?
Отрывки его?

В любом случае - текст носит какой-то просвтительский характер для первокурсников (вырванный из контекста, будем надяться)...

По сути.

Ну фантомы. Ну симулякры.
Революционно вопрос ставится тогда так - почему у некоторых навалом отличных симулякров, а у других денег не хватает даже на самый дешёвый новый фантом. И поэтому пользуются подержанным фантомом из Германии иили Японии?!

Каждому трудящимуся по первоклассному симулякру!!!
Все симулякры экспроприировать и распределять по-справедливости!

А то в России - все самые ценные симулякры вывозят за границу. "Симулякропром" по симулякропроводам. "Северный поток" и "Южный поток". А часть симулякров, которые перекачивают через Украину незаконно скачивают украинцы.

При этом Тимошеку там держат в симулякре тюрьмы (до полного просветления)...

----------


## Aion

Ещё один фрагмент романа «Бэтман Аполло».

----------

Шавырин (19.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ещё один фрагмент романа «Бэтман Аполло».


Кажется, он несколько деградировал....

----------


## Such

> Кажется, он несколько деградировал....


Кажется, еще не выходило книги В.Пелевина (включая первую -))), чтобы куча людей не написало "Пелевин исписался\повторяется\мельчает\деградирует\продался\...\..."

По факту же получается, что выход каждой книги - событие, тиражи огромные и быстро раскупаются, цитаты из книг ходят по сети  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (20.03.2013), Bob (20.03.2013), Ho Shim (20.03.2013), Германн (20.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (20.03.2013), Жека (20.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2013), Шавырин (20.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> "А самые фундаментальные симулякры создает человеческий ум, опирающийся на язык. Это языковые конструкты, воспринимаемые как внешняя (или внутренняя) реальность."





> По факту же получается, что выход каждой книги - событие, тиражи огромные и быстро раскупаются, цитаты из книг ходят по сети


Если по факту, то и книги Пелевина -- очень востребованные фунда-ментальные симулякры. : )

На полях: в цитате про симулякры имеет место популярное изложение идей Читтаматры, из каких вырос чань/дзэн... : )

----------

Марина В (20.03.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Кажется, еще не выходило книги В.Пелевина (включая первую -))), чтобы куча людей не написало "Пелевин исписался\повторяется\мельчает\деградирует\продался\...\..."
> 
> По факту же получается, что выход каждой книги - событие, тиражи огромные и быстро раскупаются, цитаты из книг ходят по сети


Дело в том, что в качестве превью, обычно размещают что-то из самого начала того или иного романа, где еще нет завязки сюжета, а Пелевин любит поддать трэшу в первых главах. В связи с этим, его книги превосходят ожидания, основанные на прочитанных превью.

P.S. А в это время, внезапно... http://news.rambler.ru/18168535/ Идеи из романов Пелевина оживают!

----------

Aion (20.03.2013), Bob (20.03.2013), Ho Shim (20.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (20.03.2013), Жека (20.03.2013), Сергей Ч (20.03.2013), Шавырин (20.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Если по факту, то и книги Пелевина -- очень востребованные фунда-ментальные симулякры. : )
> 
> На полях: в цитате про симулякры имеет место популярное изложение идей Читтаматры, из каких вырос чань/дзэн... : )


Не секрет, что Пелевин исповедует дзэн и регулярно медитирует в корейских монастырях. 
Что- то я не уверена, что дзэн вырос из Читтаматры... Скорее это был ответ на застой в буддизме, который начал погрязать в ритуалах и внешних процедурах вместе с ростом культа Будды как спасителя и прочей чужеродной квази- философии.

----------

Джнянаваджра (20.03.2013), Шавырин (20.03.2013)

----------


## Шавырин

> Не секрет, что Пелевин исповедует дзэн и регулярно медитирует в корейских монастырях.


Серъёзно ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

Нико (20.03.2013)

----------


## Шавырин

> Если по факту, то и книги Пелевина -- очень востребованные фунда-ментальные симулякры. : )
> 
> На полях: в цитате про симулякры имеет место популярное изложение идей Читтаматры, из каких вырос чань/дзэн... : )


Ой-ли ....

----------


## Мокроусов Вадим

раньше посещал корейские монастыри, бывало по нескольку месяцев (из интервью или откуда-то еще читал). сейчас, вероятно, познакомился с випассаной по Гоенке (судя по рассказу "burning bush").

----------

Шавырин (20.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Серъёзно ?


О да. Ну, и в Тайланд катается тоже

----------

Шавырин (20.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> раньше посещал корейские монастыри, бывало по нескольку месяцев (из интервью или откуда-то еще читал). сейчас, вероятно, познакомился с випассаной по Гоенке (судя по рассказу "burning bush").


Судя по рассказу, он скорее познакомил своего персонажа с випассаной по Гоенке (сделать его буддистом было бы сложно), нежели сам стал приверженцем)
А так-то всё по прежнему корейские монастыри. 

Нельзя забывать про то, что многие персонажи пишутся со знакомых ПВО, а среди таковых есть и любители скататься в Тай - и ваджраянисты и прочие персоналии.

Ну и наверняка уже было вот это: 



Я думаю, буддисты тибетского толка знают, кто помимо ПВО на фотке присутствует  :Wink:  Фотка, надо сказать, из Непальского ретритного домика)

----------

AndyZ (20.03.2013), Bob (21.03.2013), Германн (20.03.2013), Денис Евгеньев (21.03.2013), Сергей Ч (20.03.2013), Шавырин (21.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Судя по рассказу, он скорее познакомил своего персонажа с випассаной по Гоенке (сделать его буддистом было бы сложно), нежели сам стал приверженцем)
> А так-то всё по прежнему корейские монастыри. 
> 
> Нельзя забывать про то, что многие персонажи пишутся со знакомых ПВО, а среди таковых есть и любители скататься в Тай - и ваджраянисты и прочие персоналии.
> 
> Ну и наверняка уже было вот это: 
> 
> 
> 
> Я думаю, буддисты тибетского толка знают, кто помимо ПВО на фотке присутствует  Фотка, надо сказать, из Непальского ретритного домика)


Неужто Лама Олег???

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Неужто Лама Олег???


Ну а то ктож.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не секрет, что Пелевин исповедует дзэн и регулярно медитирует в корейских монастырях.


Знаю, от знакомых.




> Что- то я не уверена, что дзэн вырос из Читтаматры... Скорее это был ответ на застой в буддизме, который начал погрязать в ритуалах и внешних процедурах вместе с ростом культа Будды как спасителя и прочей чужеродной квази- философии.


Ответом на что был чань -- не знам. %)
А вот что ранний чань назывался "школой Ланкаватары" -- это каждый желающий может сам проверить, зайдя в ближайший Гугол. : )

----------

Aion (21.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (20.03.2013), Марина В (20.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Знаю, от знакомых.
> 
> 
> Ответом на что был чань -- не знам. %)
> А вот что ранний чань назывался "школой Ланкаватары" -- это каждый желающий может сам проверить, зайдя в ближайший Гугол. : )


Чань - это искажение слова "джьяна" на пали и "дхьяна" в санскрите. Поклонники Бодхидхармы, как пишет Розенберг, вначале были фанатиками и разбивали статуи и громили храмы (идеология - медитируй и забудь о внешнем). То есть причина - недовольство ритуализмом.
Вот что пишет гугль:

Эта сутра, согласно преданию, был поведана Бодхидхармой лучшему из его учеников, Хуй-кэ2, как содержащая суть учения Дзэн. С тех пор она изучалась преимущественно дзэнскими философами. Однако текст её, в силу насыщенности сложными техническими терминами в сочетании с тяжеловесной манерой изложения, не был столь популярен среди исследователей, как другие махаянские сутры.

_Вики_:

Духовная передача традиции дзэн восходит к Будде Шакьямуни, поэтому в традиции он считается первым индийским патриархом. Вторым патриархом считается Махакашьяпа, которому Будда передал состояние пробуждения в цветке лотоса без каких-либо слов и текстов, тем самым основав традицию дзэн в форме прямой передачи учения «от сердца к сердцу».

_Санхоум_

Из Индии в Китай чань-буддизм принес Бодхидхарма (Дамо, Дарума).
Бодхидхарма поселился в Шаолиньском монастыре в 527 году, чтобы проповедовать [учение] чань, в котором можно усмотреть два подхода: "вступление [в мир Будды] через понимание" и "вступление [в мир Будды] через практику. Понимание здесь подразумевает мудрость, обретенную в медитации, когда удается проникнуть внутренним взором в истинную реальность. Практика подразумевает следование в повседневной жизни следующим четырем принципам:

----------

Сергей Ч (21.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Женя, по пунктам:

1) рассказанное Розенбергом (создававшим свои труды более века назад) о чаньских погромах и массовом крушении статуй не имеет, насколько знаю, никакого отношения к реальным событиям в Хань, связанным со становлением чань или кит. буддизма; этот буддизм, строго говоря, возник безответно : ) -- в результате сложного и разнородного слияния автохтонного для Хань даосизма и иноземного ("варварского") учения Будды;

2) история бессловесной передачи Буддой Махакашьяпе духа учения -- _предание_, не подтверждающееся, к сожалению, никакими древними текстами, хрониками или суттами;

3) Ланкаватара -- текст, действительно, очень и очень непростой (к счастью, сам я, в силу тогдашнего невежества, не подозревал об этом, взявшись около десяти лет назад переводить её на русский) и рассчитанный, прежде всего, на _йогинов, пребывающих в уединении_, отчего, как понимаю, учение Читтаматры, в ней изложенное, и не получило широкого распространения в изначальном виде. Более того, и по сей день оно сплошь и рядом толкуется профанически...

В общем, по нарезке цитат, Вами предложенной, не стоит судить о Ланкаватаре как таковой. Но если убедились, что основа учения Чань была заложена именно этой сутрой, то этого, наверное, достаточно, чтобы завершить спор?

----------

AndyZ (21.03.2013), Марина В (22.03.2013), Сергей Ч (21.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.03.2013)

----------


## Шавырин

> 2) история бессловесной передачи Буддой Махакашьяпе духа учения -- _предание_, не подтверждающееся, к сожалению, никакими древними текстами, хрониками или суттами;


" По вере вашей да будет вам " (с)  :Wink:

----------

AndyZ (21.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> " По вере вашей да будет вам " (с)


"Ой-ли ...." : )

----------

Шавырин (21.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Дима, в моём контексте "Ой ли..." относится к тому, что просветление достигается не толькой верой... : )

----------

Марина В (22.03.2013), Шавырин (21.03.2013)

----------


## Паня

"Эта сутра, согласно преданию, был поведана Бодхидхармой лучшему из его учеников, Хуй-кэ2, как содержащая суть учения Дзэн." - Что-то мне говорит что это ученик - наш человек :Smilie:

----------


## Жека

> Женя, по пунктам:
> 
> 1) рассказанное Розенбергом (создававшим свои труды более века назад) о чаньских погромах и массовом крушении статуй не имеет, насколько знаю, никакого отношения к реальным событиям в Хань, связанным со становлением чань или кит. буддизма; этот буддизм, строго говоря, возник безответно : ) -- в результате сложного и разнородного слияния автохтонного для Хань даосизма и иноземного ("варварского") учения Будды;
> 
> 2) история бессловесной передачи Буддой Махакашьяпе духа учения -- _предание_, не подтверждающееся, к сожалению, никакими древними текстами, хрониками или суттами;
> 
> 3) Ланкаватара -- текст, действительно, очень и очень непростой (к счастью, сам я, в силу тогдашнего невежества, не подозревал об этом, взявшись около десяти лет назад переводить её на русский) и рассчитанный, прежде всего, на _йогинов, пребывающих в уединении_, отчего, как понимаю, учение Читтаматры, в ней изложенное, и не получило широкого распространения в изначальном виде. Более того, и по сей день оно сплошь и рядом толкуется профанически...
> 
> В общем, по нарезке цитат, Вами предложенной, не стоит судить о Ланкаватаре как таковой. Но если убедились, что основа учения Чань была заложена именно этой сутрой, то этого, наверное, достаточно, чтобы завершить спор?


Я пока поняла, что история происхождения дзена - не ясна )
Нарезала- то из Гугля, как советовали  :Cool:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я пока поняла, что история происхождения дзена - не ясна )

----------

Atmo Kamal (09.04.2013), Жека (21.03.2013), Иван Петров (10.04.2013), Тао (17.04.2013), Юй Кан (21.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

Сергей Чернявский

Ага, точно  :Kiss:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я пока поняла, что история происхождения дзена - не ясна )


Ну, об этом мно-о-ого книг и книжек написано... %) А суть вкратце изложил -- по поводу слияния, которое никогда не бывает простым...
И чаньских школ в Китае было много, самых разных касательно воззрений, вплоть до устоявшегося "ум обычного человека и есть ум будды".
При этом есть наиболее общее _традиционное_ мнение, что чань пошёл быть от Бодхидхармы, передавшего Хуйкэ Ланкаватару...
(С этим преданием, включая сюда и пребывание Путидамо в Шаолине, тоже всё очень непросто, если вдаваться в аналитику... Но для китайцев и последователей чань/дзэн это без разницы.)




> Нарезала- то из Гугля, как советовали


Предлагалось искать по другому ключу, а именно -- "школой Ланкаватары". А Женя чего понарезала? : )

----------

Марина В (22.03.2013)

----------


## Шавырин

> Дима, в моём контексте "Ой ли..." относится к тому, что просветление достигается не толькой верой... : )


Серъёзно ?  :Smilie:  

" А мужики-то не знают " (с)  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (21.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Серъёзно ?


Как се скажете, так и... : )

----------

Шавырин (21.03.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

В полночь с 27 на 28 марта. Старт продаж «*Бэтмана Аполло*», нового романа Виктора Пелевина.  (с)
...




> — Главная задача российского либерального истеблишмента, — начала она, плавно развернувшись на триста шестьдесят градусов, — не допустить, чтобы власть ушла от крышующей его чекистской хунты. Именно поэтому все телевизионно транслируемые столпы либеральной мысли вызывают у зрителей такое отвращение, страх и неполиткорректные чувства, в которых редкий интеллигентный человек сумеет признаться даже себе самому. Это и есть их основная функция…
> 
> Она расстегнула пиджак, сбросила его с плеч, и тот плавно стек на пол. Теперь на ней остались только еле скрепленные друг с другом прозрачные полоски с красными звездами из ворсистого материала. Это выглядело и красиво, и страшновато — звезды походили на что-то среднее между цветами и язвами.
> 
> — Как только под чекистской хунтой начинает качаться земля, — продолжала девушка, делая такие движения бедрами, словно на них крутился невидимый обруч, — карголиберальная интеллигенция формирует очередной «комитет за свободную Россию», который так омерзительно напоминает о семнадцатом и девяносто третьем годах, что у зрителей возникает рвотный рефлекс пополам с приступом стокгольмского синдрома, и чекистская хунта получает семьдесят процентов голосов, после чего карголибералы несколько лет плюются по поводу доставшегося им народа, а народ виновато отводит глаза…
> 
> Теперь она вращала бедрами с такой скоростью, что прикрывающие ее тело полоски ткани практически ничего уже не прятали.
> 
> — Потом цикл повторяется, — продолжала она, с трудом удерживая дыхание. — Карголиберальное и чекистское подразделения этого механизма суть элементы одной и той же воровской схемы, ее силовой и культурный аспекты, инь и ян, которые так же немыслимы друг без друга, как Высшая школа экономики и кооператив «Озеро»…
> ...

----------

Aion (28.03.2013), Ho Shim (28.03.2013), Ануруддха (28.03.2013), Вангдраг (29.03.2013), Жека (27.03.2013), Паня (28.03.2013), Топпер- (27.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В полночь с 27 на 28 марта. Старт продаж «*Бэтмана Аполло*», нового романа Виктора Пелевина.  (с)
> ..


На БФ за это бы забанили как за флуд.  :Wink:

----------


## Spirit

Вот это больше походит на пелевинский стиль.
Но всё равно что-то не то.
В крайнем случае написанное "для разминки", "для разгона", а потом исключённое из текста.
Во всяком случае, он всегда избегал занимать сюжетные ходы, мизансцены,  обороты речи и выражения у других.
Хотя...  Бывает всякое.

Надеюсь, что всё это - своеобразная реклама!

 :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> На БФ за это бы забанили как за флуд.


Хорошо, пойду и размещу пост на БФ. )

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо, пойду и размещу пост на БФ. )


Как собственный, плиз. Тогда посмотрим. )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как собственный, плиз. Тогда посмотрим. )


Хорошо, напишу как собственный. А то до этого я писал все посты от НПО "Продам органы за недолго" LLC.

----------

Нико (27.03.2013)

----------


## Aion

Юрий Сапрыкин
Мне не сбежать с этой грустной планеты
О новом романе Пелевина

----------

AndyZ (02.04.2013), Ho Shim (03.04.2013), Vladiimir (02.04.2013), Топпер- (02.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Ну и, собственно, вот  :Wink:

----------

Aion (02.04.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (09.04.2013), Топпер- (02.04.2013)

----------


## Николай Г.

Наверно эта книга самая «буддийская» из его творений. 
В смысле самая конкретная в терминологии и изложении теории буддизма.

----------

Джнянаваджра (09.04.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Наверно эта книга самая «буддийская» из его творений. 
> В смысле самая конкретная в терминологии и изложении теории буддизма.


Книга вам понравилась?

----------


## Нико

> Наверно эта книга самая «буддийская» из его творений. 
> В смысле самая конкретная в терминологии и изложении теории буддизма.


Можно привести из неё важнейшие цитаты, связанные с терминологией и изложением теории буддизма?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Можно привести из неё важнейшие цитаты, связанные с терминологией и изложением теории буддизма?


Ну например:




> — Хорошо. Как ты знаешь, проблемы человека связаны с тем, что он постоянно хочет сделать себя счастливым, не понимая, что в нем нет никакого субъекта, никакого «я», которое можно было бы осчастливить. Как говорил Дракула, это как с компасом, который тщится указать сам на себя и крутится как пропеллер.
> — Я помню, — ответил я.
> — Однако, — сказал Озирис, — эта проблема решается, если вместо того, чтобы делать счастливым себя, ты попытаешься сделать счастливым другого. Совершенно не задаваясь вопросом, есть ли в другом какое-то «я», которое будет счастливо. Это возможно, потому что другой человек всегда остается для тебя тем же самым внешним объектом. Постоянным. Меняется только твое отношение к нему. Но компасу есть куда указывать. Понимаешь?
> — Допустим, — сказал я.
> — Дальше просто. Ты отождествляешься не с собой, а с ним. Для вампира это особенно легко — достаточно одного укуса. Ты понимаешь, что другому еще хуже, чем тебе. Все плохое, что есть в твоей жизни, есть в его тоже. А вот хорошее — не все. И ты стараешься сделать так, чтобы он стал хоть на минуту счастлив. И часто это удается, потому что большинство людей, Рама, мучается проблемами, которые для нас совсем несложно решить.
> — И что дальше?
> — Дальше тебе становится хорошо.
> — Но почему? — спросил я.
> — Потому что ты отождествился не с собой, а с ним. Другой человек, чем бы он ни был на самом деле — куда более долговечная иллюзия, чем все твои внутренние фантомы. Поэтому твое счастье будет длиться дольше. Оно в этом случае прочное.
> ...


Только ввиду того, что в сеттинге книги введены метафоры этого самого сеттинга (вампиры питающиеся дукхой и дукху же испытывающие, заговор криптоэлит, бодхисаттва-Дракула, переродившийся дэвом), НЕКОТОРЫЕ МОГУТ НЕ ПОНЯТЬ  :Wink:

----------

AndyZ (09.04.2013), Atmo Kamal (09.04.2013), Богдан Б (10.04.2013), Кузьмич (09.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

"Позитивный вампиризм" -- это, наверное пелевинская перефразировка "мудрого эгоизма" Далай-ламы  :EEK!:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> "Позитивный вампиризм" -- это, наверное пелевинская перефразировка "мудрого эгоизма" Далай-ламы


HHDL is in the eye of the beholder.

----------


## Нико

> HHDL is in the eye of the beholder.


Пелевин -- известный бехолдер. ))))

----------

Иван Петров (10.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Пелевин -- известный бехолдер. ))))


Я скорее к тому, что вы и в теме про Пелевина можете увидеть добрую усмешку Его Святейшества. Да и в любой другой теме. И это не зависит от самой темы.

----------

Magan Poh (09.04.2013), Юй Кан (09.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я скорее к тому, что вы и в теме про Пелевина можете увидеть добрую усмешку Его Святейшества. Да и в любой другой теме. И это не зависит от самой темы.


... как и от ЕСДЛ или кого ещё. : )

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Я скорее к тому, что вы и в теме про Пелевина можете увидеть добрую усмешку Его Святейшества. Да и в любой другой теме. И это не зависит от самой темы.


Так круто же. Ученик во всём видит проявление учителя.)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.04.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Книги Пелевина, на мой взгляд, наивны, претенциозны, метафизичны. Писатель одного дня. Нового много, но внимания оно не стоит.

----------


## Германн

Как альтернативу Виктору Пелевину, предложу роман Людмилы Петрушевской "Номер один" (про шаманизм и прочее). Юрий Мамлеев, "Шатуны" и "Вечный дом" тоже хорош.

----------

Топпер- (14.04.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Можно привести из неё важнейшие цитаты, связанные с терминологией и изложением теории буддизма?


Да тут полкниги придется приводить)




> «Презрительным окинул оком творенье Бога своего, ина челе его высоком не отразилось ничего…»


Последующее разъяснение скрытого смысла правила форума не позволяют привести. Но разъяснение основных положений Б. данное графом Дракулой, явившимся в виде Кришны двум вампирам в спиритическом сеансе, как говорится, доставляет))

----------

Шавырин (14.04.2013)

----------


## Шавырин

http://lenta.ru/columns/2013/04/02/pelevin/

В связи с Иштар, мне почему-то вспомнилась А.Борисовна Пугачёва :

"Голова моя глупая,
Безногая, безрукая,
Огни зажигала,
Зажигала, где дают по голове..."  :Frown:

----------

Ho Shim (14.04.2013), Жека (16.04.2013), лесник (14.04.2013)

----------


## Spirit

Роман мне понравился.

Хотя в начале были опасения. Возможно это не самый лучший способ начинать повествование с конспективного изложения понятий и определений данных в первой части о вампирах.
Впрочем, структурно роман - это записки протагониста, так что в общем всё оказалось в рамках стиля.

Затем роман набрал неплохой темп.

В общем, по-моему, получилась неплохая книга о *физиологии власти* (скажем так) , изложенная с буддийских позиций.
То есть - о стимулах и реакциях.
В качестве катализатора физиологизма хорошо выступают намёки на стиль сексуальной жизни в описываемой среде.

Я думаю, Пелевин станет лидером создания новых актуальных политических понятий.
Причём - невольно. Сам он себе такую задачу не ставит. Но тут выбирает уже - время.

----------

Bob (14.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Но разъяснение основных положений Б. данное графом Дракулой, явившимся в виде Кришны двум вампирам в спиритическом сеансе, как говорится, доставляет))


Не сомневаюсь. )

----------


## Кронус

С творчеством Пелевена знаком всего по одному фильму. "Дженерейшн П" кажется так он называется. Буддистские идеи, я бы сказал буддийское мировозрение там хорошо просматриваются. И всё это с юмором и  иронией к нашему современному обществу потребления :Cool:

----------


## Топпер

> С творчеством Пелевена знаком всего по одному фильму. "Дженерейшн П" кажется так он называется. Буддистские идеи, я бы сказал буддийское мировозрение там хорошо просматриваются. И всё это с юмором и  иронией к нашему современному обществу потребления


Фильм, к сожалению, совершенно не передаёт идеи книги. Это и не удивительно т.к. сложно её экранизировать. Фильм получился хороший, но про другое.

----------

Aion (16.04.2013), Bob (16.04.2013), Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (16.04.2013), Тао (17.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Spirit

Субъективно - фильм неплохой. Хороший даже.

Просто он сделан в иллюстративном стиле. В этом нет ничего плохого или унизительного - иллюстрируют же книги в виде рисунков. Многие такие иллюстрации становятся самостоятельными произведениями искусства.

Прочитать книжку и посмотреть фильм через некоторое время - самое то.
Артисты все сиграли прекрасно, особенно порадовала работа исполнителя главной роли.

Ну, может действительно нехватало ощёщения некой несколько зловещей силы , которое присутствует в сюжете при чтении книги и как-то не ощущается в фильме. Ну.. иллюстрация.

А вот романы о вампирах следовало бы снимать более стильно, с продуманной пластикой персонажей, как-то более детально разработать фон.

В вышедшем недавно романе разигрывается, если можно так сказать - концептуальная топология индуизма. Даже прямой намёк есть, мол - некоторые "бэтмэн" интерпретируют как бтг атман, но это слишком.
Роль вот этого самого Великого Атмана выполняет Великий Вампир, с которым сливается немного приблатнённый вамир Озтрис после смерти. Что-то вроде неразличимости атмана и Брахмана (в смысле - Брахмо). То есть, обращаясь к Великому Вампиру обращающиеся не будут приципиально знать - с Великм Вампиром общаются и сливаются, или с Озирисом...

Ну и т.д...

Там много... приколов на разные темы.

Меня интетесует - будет ли продолжение про оборотней? (роман - "Священная книга оборотня").
Ведь оборотни и вампиры это две равносильные группировки, причём - конкурирующие.

Кстати - Россия, Китай и Германия (к примеру) страны оборотней.
А Англия и Франция - страны вампирические. Это тоже хорошо обиграно - главный вампир-бэтмен на Западе, причём в океане (атлантизм, так сказать). Поэтому русские вампиры это - филиал.

Возможно у оборотней свой - Великий Оборотень.

Будем ждать романа о столновении сверхсущностей (в России)!

 :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (22.04.2013), Топпер- (16.04.2013)

----------


## Жека

Человек – это ум «Б». Абсолют, спря- танный за плотиной из слов. Эта электростанция стоит в каждой человеческой голове. И она очень интересно устроена, Рама. Даже когда люди догадываются, что они просто батарейки матрицы, единственное, что они могут поделать с этой догадкой, это впарить ее самим себе в виде блокбастера...

----------

Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (16.04.2013), Топпер- (16.04.2013)

----------


## Spirit

2Жека

Не делайте из романа культа!

 :Smilie: 

Это вроде у Дюма-сына есть есть хороший афоризм, хоть и насчёт денег.
Что-то вроде - деньги стоят сколько стоят, деньги хорошие слуги , но отвратительные господа.

Слова (ум Б, вторая сишнальная система) - это тоже нечто вроде денег. Производит некий всеобщий эквивалент для удобства обмена и коммуникации.
Кстати, банкноты ума Б (слова) также могут девальвироваться, как и деньги.

В романе, кстати, обигрывается эта аналогия слов и денег.

Слова это слова, одни крупные купюры, другие - мелочь. Третьи - вообще фальшивки.

Но всё равно это метод.

Тут есть ещё момент - в некоторых религиозных культах божество это Слово (Логос). Так что тут Педевин намекает на кое-что...
В смысле - и тогда - протвостояние оборотней и вампиров?

Человек не только ум Б.

Вот у вампиров ум В? (вампирский).

Короче, есть и ум В, Г и при таком подходе - и т.д.

Так что, не надо бродить в лабиринте слов ума Б. В этом лабиринте - только слова. Правда - разного качества.

----------


## Германн

Николай Семёнович Лесков интересней с буддийских позиций.

"В народе уважают только „сердобольников“, т. е. таких людей, которые не хотят есть мяса не потому, что оно не вкусно, а потому, что оно есть убоина. (…) Есть в народе молодые люди и старики, которые ничего не слышали о „вегетарианизме“, а (…) не едят ничего ни мясного ни рыбного. Их не очень много, но, однако, все—таки их более, чем следующих вегетарианству. Они следуют просто одному своему чувству жалости" (с) Н.С. Лесков.

----------

Eugene G. (22.04.2013), Vladiimir (21.04.2013), Кузьмич (22.04.2013), лесник (22.04.2013)

----------


## Нимрод

Что-бы кто бы ни говорил,а книга замечательная!На мой взгляд сплошной буддизм !Особенно в диалогах Рамы с Дракулой и Осирисом.Ну и политика очень четко выведена.Они все такие и есть власть имущие негодяи.Так что спасибо ПВО за "позитивный вампиризм" :Smilie: ,дал ощутить тому чего нет толику счастья.

----------

Styeba (25.04.2013), Жека (26.04.2013), Паня (25.04.2013), Ритл (25.04.2013)

----------


## лесник

Забавно, что буддисты считают буддийским роман, который рассказывает о Великом Вампире. Кто бы что ни говорил, а Бог есть! :Smilie:

----------

Германн (29.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Забавно, что буддисты считают буддийским роман, который рассказывает о Великом Вампире. Кто бы что ни говорил, а Бог есть!


Так тот же Великий Вампир - Мара, про его методы всегда надо знать  :Wink:

----------

Жека (26.04.2013)

----------


## лесник

> Так тот же Великий Вампир - Мара, про его методы всегда надо знать


По сюжету нет, не Мара.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> По сюжету нет, не Мара.


Заместитель Мары, скажем так. По крайней мере - гностического Йабалдаофа можно вполне им считать  :Smilie: 
(если мы про Аполло)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Вообще - *вот неплохая рецензия на книгу*, абсолютно вне дхармического контекста, а исключительно в литературно-философическом. Но познавательная всячески.

----------

Aion (30.04.2013), Alex (26.04.2013), Богдан Б (27.04.2013), Кузьмич (26.04.2013), лесник (30.04.2013), Нимрод (27.04.2013), Шавырин (26.04.2013)

----------


## Spirit

2лесник

А почему Бог (ед.ч), а не боги...
Теоретизировать, так уж - теоретизировать масштабно!..

 :Smilie: 

Можно рассматривать романы Педевина и как теоретические работы, описывающие реальность в определённой системе образов.

Вот математическое моделирование оперирует математическими образами, например - дифференциальными уравнениями.
То есть, при помощи дифференциальных уравнений показывают механизмы регулирования реальности.

Ну вот, Пелевин в качестве теоретических объектов выбрал мифологические образы вампиров.

Кто-то показывает на уравнениях, он показал процессы власти - на вампирах...

В принципе, разницы мало!...

 :Wink: 

Так что - смело можете писать роман про Бога!

----------


## Spirit

2Еше Дордже

Странно, что автор рецензии не обратил своего внимания ещё на одну аналогию - философа Владимира Соловьёва с его сном - Софией Мудростью.
У него и баблос свой был - леденцы, содержащие скипидар. Говорят он и умер от отравления ими. Он их использовал против галлюцинаций.
Кстати, у него есть нелепая статья про буддизм.
Ещё он любил шампанское.

А в качестве Дракулы-Вакха в этом контексте можно рассматривать Василия Розанова. Которого, кстати, интересовали вопросы крови, особенно в той форме, которые были актуальны для общественного сознания в то время!....

 :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Хорошая книга! Особо порадовали прогоны от Дракулы в зале приемов и Озириса по дороге к финальной точке путешествия.

----------

Жека (30.04.2013)

----------


## Echo

> Забавно, что буддисты считают буддийским роман, который рассказывает о Великом Вампире. Кто бы что ни говорил, а Бог есть!





> Так тот же Великий Вампир - Мара, про его методы всегда надо знать





> По сюжету нет, не Мара.





> Заместитель Мары, скажем так. По крайней мере - гностического Йабалдаофа можно вполне им считать
> (если мы про Аполло)





> — Что это было? — спросил я.
> 
> — Ты только что видел Великого Вампира, — ответил Озирис.
> 
> — Водоворот? Чудовищный бесконечный водоворот?
> 
> — Можно сказать и так. Но если смотреть на него внимательно, видно, что его центр совершенно неподвижен.
> 
> — Я не успел, — сказал я. — А почему люди этого не видят?
> ...


 :Big Grin: 
Ну а вобще, отвечая на фразу лесника, ничего забавного. Уж сколько холливаров с адвайтой пронеслось))

----------


## Жека

Кстати, Пелевин однозначно стал тхеравадином. Он упоминает Палийский Канон как единственное аутентичное Учение, сохранившееся на Ланке, а в одной из прошлой книг его герой практикует випассану, чтобы вступить в Поток.
Я уж умолчу о его стебе тибетского буддизма)

----------

Styeba (30.04.2013), Zom (30.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Кстати, Пелевин однозначно стал тхеравадином. Он упоминает Палийский Канон как единственное аутентичное Учение, сохранившееся на Ланке, а в одной из прошлой книг его герой практикует випассану, чтобы вступить в Поток.
> Я уж умолчу о его стебе тибетского буддизма)


Любопытно. А я думал что он вообще разочаровался "в буддизме вообще". Может там тоже какой-то подкол есть про "практикует випассану"? Потому что часто цитируют его випассану про бухого мужика, который ищет ключи от машины ))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кстати, Пелевин однозначно стал тхеравадином. Он упоминает Палийский Канон как единственное аутентичное Учение, сохранившееся на Ланке, а в одной из прошлой книг его герой практикует випассану, чтобы вступить в Поток.
> Я уж умолчу о его стебе тибетского буддизма)


Угу, а также развивает идею Абсолюта в "t." и "Бэтмэн Аполло"  :Wink:  Theravada in the eye of beholder  :Big Grin:

----------


## Жека

> Любопытно. А я думал что он вообще разочаровался "в буддизме вообще". Может там тоже какой-то подкол есть про "практикует випассану"? Потому что часто цитируют его випассану про бухого мужика, который ищет ключи от машины ))


Не-не, он там вполне серьезно пишет, что узнал про благородную практику, отказавшись от раскрученного ТБ, и возможно даже оставит эту юдоль скорби - пять совокупностей, став анагамином.
У меня по последней книге наоборот ощущение, что у него с практикой все серьезнее и с верой - тоже.

----------


## Паня

> Кстати, Пелевин однозначно стал тхеравадином. Он упоминает Палийский Канон как единственное аутентичное Учение, сохранившееся на Ланке, а в одной из прошлой книг его герой практикует випассану, чтобы вступить в Поток.
> Я уж умолчу о его стебе тибетского буддизма)


На сколько знаю, Пелевин неоднократно участвовал в ретритах в Южной Корее.

----------

Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## Жека

– Когда я понял, что человек – это просто фабрика боли, я задумался, приходил ли кто- то до меня к такому же выводу. И сразу же выяснил, что такой человек – именно человек, а не вампир – уже жил на земле. Это был Сиддхартха Гаутама, известный как Будда. Я решил исследовать его учение и обратился к древним текстам. Однако здесь меня ждало разочаро- вание. Слова Будды были впервые записаны только через пятьсот лет после того, как были произнесены. До этого они передавались устно. Очень трудно было отделить его подлинное учение от позднейших наслоений.
Но я обнаружил на Шри-Ланке следы древней ДНА, которые позволили мне заглянуть в историю Будды. И я узнал, что именно произошло две с половиной тысячи лет назад...

----------

Bob (30.04.2013), Styeba (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не-не, он там вполне серьезно пишет, что узнал про благородную практику, отказавшись от раскрученного ТБ, и возможно даже оставит эту юдоль скорби - пять совокупностей, став анагамином.
> У меня по последней книге наоборот ощущение, что у него с практикой все серьезнее и с верой - тоже.


Не путайте персонажей с самим Пелевиным, т.к. в основе многих его персонажей, с которыми идут диалоги - вполне реальные люди (и диалоги тоже во многом вполне могли иметь место), но не все из персонажей - сам Пелевин  :Wink:

----------

Аньезка (30.04.2013), лесник (30.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2013)

----------


## Жека

> На сколько знаю, Пелевин неоднократно участвовал в ретритах в Южной Корее.


В чем только тхеравадины раньше не участвовали)
Я дважды на учениях Далай Ламы была, например.

----------

Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Не путайте персонажей с самим Пелевиным, т.к. в основе многих его персонажей, с которыми идут диалоги - вполне реальные люди (и диалоги тоже во многом вполне могли иметь место), но не все из персонажей - сам Пелевин


Ну, я умею, как мне кажется, чувствовать, где он серьезен, а где стебется

----------


## Ho Shim

> На сколько знаю, Пелевин неоднократно участвовал в ретритах в Южной Корее.


Однократно, лет десять назад) Многие из предыдущих книг, наполнены цитатами из дзэн почти наполовину. Ворос знатокам, стал-ли он от этого дзэн-буддистом?

----------

Топпер- (30.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Забавно, что буддисты считают буддийским роман, который рассказывает о Великом Вампире. Кто бы что ни говорил, а Бог есть!


И он хочет есть)
Я тут недавно общалась с одной девушкой, шри ланкийкой, буддисткой, из разряда тех, кто жертвует на храмы, соблюдает обеты, почитает монахов и т.д. Короче, она верит в бога, и молится ему (и Будде) перед сном.
Вот оно что бывает )

----------

Bob (30.04.2013), Zom (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2013)

----------


## Кронус

Прошла также информация, что Пелевин стал в Мексику ездить чтобы там у мексиканских шаманов мудрости научится.  :Cool: 
Неужели у вас не было ощущения, что он писал свои произведения под действием психоделиков? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну, я умею, как мне кажется, чувствовать, где он серьезен, а где стебется


Над тибетским буддизм стебутся и тибетские буддисты тоже) Мне кажется, мы не можем однозначно утверждать, кто там по конфессии Пелевин, пока он сам не выйдет из шкафа. Тут вот некоторые христиане предполагают, судя по последнему роману, что Пелевин в христианство перешёл.  :Wink:  Про подозрения психонавтов и вовсе не говорю  :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (30.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Прошла также информация, что Пелевин стал в Мексику ездить чтобы там у мексиканских шаманов мудрости научится. 
> Неужели у вас не было ощущения, что он писал свои произведения под действием психоделиков?


Интересно, какие ощущения об авторах появляются у вас в зале импрессионистов или, о ужас, абстракционистов?  :Wink:

----------

Aion (30.04.2013), Паня (30.04.2013), Поляков (30.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Неужели у вас не было ощущения, что он писал свои произведения под действием психоделиков?


Не было. Прежде всего потому что _под действием_ психоделиков невозможно писать.

----------

Aion (30.04.2013), Ho Shim (30.04.2013), Жека (30.04.2013), Паня (30.04.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Над тибетским буддизм стебутся и тибетские буддисты тоже)D


Бедный тибетский буддизм  :Embarrassment:

----------

Styeba (30.04.2013), Zom (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Бедный тибетский буддизм


Самоирония - это скорее богатство, когда случается ;-)

----------

Sforza (30.04.2013), Аньезка (30.04.2013), Кузьмич (01.05.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Бедный тибетский буддизм


Бедность не порок.

----------

Кузьмич (01.05.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> И он хочет есть)
> Я тут недавно общалась с одной девушкой, шри ланкийкой, буддисткой, из разряда тех, кто жертвует на храмы, соблюдает обеты, почитает монахов и т.д. Короче, она верит в бога, и молится ему (и Будде) перед сном.
> Вот оно что бывает )


Тхеравадины-бхикку верят в демоницу и даже совершают ей приношения перед едой. Из этого следует, что они - демонопоклонники. (с) образчик полета мысли

Оно не "так бывает", а так есть...

P.S. Это я к тому, что надо было пораспрашивать ее о её вере в бога, ее молитвах и совмещении с Дхаммой всего этого. Может не так страшно бы и оказалось.

----------

Аньезка (30.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не было. Прежде всего потому что _под действием_ психоделиков невозможно писать.


А вот кстати - возможно!  :Wink:  Но малоэффективно в основном (что побуждение, что результат).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.05.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Бедный тибетский буддизм


Да, не всем хватает духу иронично отнестись к этнокультурным примочкам, которые существуют параллельно Дхарме. Некоторые готовы их воспроизводить и посреди сугробов, смертельно серъезно к ним относясь и считая их обязательной частью Дхаммы. )

----------

Echo (01.05.2013), Neljorma (02.05.2013), Аньезка (30.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.04.2013), Эделизи (02.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А вот кстати - возможно!  Но малоэффективно в основном (что побуждение, что результат).


Под действием психоделиков человек _визионерит_, а писать он может в нормальном состоянии сознания, осмысляя и используя _полученный опыт_.

)

----------

Аньезка (30.04.2013), Шавырин (01.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Под действием психоделиков человек _визионерит_, а писать он может в нормальном состоянии сознания, осмысляя и используя _полученный опыт_.)


Ну как, смотря какая интенсивность воздействия, периоды спуска с плато, да и просто - автоматическое письмо (это в ключе ЧТО писать - от самого лога трипа, стихов - до просто графических экспериментов с буквами и словами).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну как, смотря какая интенсивность воздействия, периоды спуска с плато, да и просто - автоматическое письмо (это в ключе ЧТО писать - от самого лога трипа, стихов - до просто графических экспериментов с буквами и словами).


Есть что то реально полезное из написанного кем то в таких состояниях?

Хоффман, папа LSD - вполне себе ученый, занимавшийся своим ремеслом долго, не смотря на "регулярно, но в медицинских целях". )

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Есть что то реально полезное из написанного кем то в таких состояниях?
> 
> Хоффман, папа LSD - вполне себе ученый, занимавшийся своим ремеслом долго, не смотря на "регулярно, но в медицинских целях". )


Если только в плане музыки. Про всякий совриск не упоминаю, да и вообще критерий "полезности" сложно применить к этому всему. Могут быть полезными мнемонические якоря, которые ведут к флэшбэкам? Ну фиг знает - если только для протагониста.

А если Хофмана вспоминать, то можно и Грофа вспомнить, у которого 4000 трипов на фюзеляже, да плюс разработанное им методика холотропного дыхания, да плюс - трансперсональная психология.

Но по сравнению с теми же индийскими даршанами, а тем более - тантристами, это всё жуткий баян. Учитывая недюжинный опыт в использовании тогдашней фармакопеи и в йоге.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но по сравнению с теми же индийскими даршанами, а тем более - тантристами, это всё жуткий баян. Учитывая недюжинный опыт в использовании тогдашней фармакопеи и в йоге.


Мне кажется, что это - некая идеализация. С учетом того, что по сравнению с настоящими даршанами/тантрой то же большинство современных (и не только современных) индийских даршан, откровенный баян.

И тогда количество фейка превалировало над реальными сокровищами.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Мне кажется, что это - некая идеализация. С учетом того, что по сравнению с настоящими даршанами/тантрой то же большинство современных (и не только современных) индийских даршан, откровенный баян.


Нет, ну конечно идеализация. Вообще излишне идеализировать, конечно, не надо, а то ведь:

----------


## Поляков

> Прежде всего потому что _под действием_ психоделиков невозможно писать.


Можно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.05.2013), Шавырин (01.05.2013)

----------


## Иляна

> Можно рассматривать романы Педевина и как теоретические работы, описывающие реальность в определённой системе образов.


Именно что *образов*. Без регулярного смотрения телевизора (который эту самую систему и создает) читать подряд невозможно. Два с половиной года телевизор не смотрела, взялась днем за последнюю его книгу, читаю, чувствую, что там все, как принято говорить "актуально", но странно и далеко как быт оленеводов чукотки. В конце концов чтение подряд оставила и начала ковырять изюм - красивые выражения и необычные мысли. А ведь я его всего читала, это первая книга которую не осилила. Получается, что своеобразие всего того, что было написано после Чапаева в том, что за основу берется мир-в-телевизоре, а не мир-за-окном. Касаемо мира-за-окном можно конечно сказать, что он у все свой, но ничего он не свой, деревья, небо, дома, люди - это такое же общее как мир-в-телевизоре.

----------


## Spirit

2Иляна

А все без исключения классики в своё время писали , что называется, на злобу дня.
Иногда в буквальном смысле - о том, что в обществе вызывало наибольшую злобу.

Бальзак, Золя, Диккенс - были массовыми серийными писателями.

Достоевский во многом брал сюжетные ходы из газет - самого массового СМИ в то время.

Рабле потешался над модными концепциями и образами своего времени. "Божественная комедия" Данте это во многом памфлет, в котором узнавали себя в самых гнусных персонажах некоторые политические деятели. За что Данте и выгнали из Флоренции, кстати.

И так вплоть до Древней Греции и Древнего Китая.

Скажем так - использование энергетики сансары!

 :Smilie: 

Это обычный писательский приём - брать из жизни и информационного потока события и образы.
Персонажей лучше списывать со своих знакомых, от этого они (персонажи, но иногда и знакомые) становятся более интересными и "объёмными".

Ещё можно сказать, что использование сансарических образов - это удобрение, которое добавляют, чтобы вырастить хорошее, пышное произведение!

Абстрактные, неудобренные органическими сансарическими добавками, персонажи и сюжеты - очень немощные и никому не интересные - гидропоника.

----------

Иляна (02.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2013)

----------


## Иляна

> Ещё можно сказать, что использование сансарических образов - это удобрение, которое добавляют, чтобы вырастить хорошее, пышное произведение!
> 
> Абстрактные, неудобренные органическими сансарическими добавками, персонажи и сюжеты - очень немощные и никому не интересные - гидропоника.


Как вкусно вы про гидропонику написали. 

А что если сознательно культивировать в себе злобу на день? На что в данный момент злиться актуально во времена Данте узнавали из сплетен на пирушках, Достоевский об этом в газетах читал, а сейчас все телек смотрят. На вопрос "зачем?" будет ответ "для обновления злобы". Но это все равно что питаться в столовой - что дали то и съешь, а не съесть не сможешь - сансарному колесу нужно топливо чтоб вертеться и свободы тут никакой нет. Так вот прочитать что-то в яндексовых новостях или по телевизору увидеть, а потом на это злиться - это совсем уж безысходно. Можно попробовать самим выбирать топливо для колеса. В один день происходит великое множество событий, безумным диким папуасам все равно куда полетел путин и кого собрались бомбить штаты, у них новости совсем другие. И других новостей в инете можно насобирать целую кучу, а потом из этой кучи чепухи выбрать примерно столько, чтоб хватило на выпуск новостей, а потом уже представить что это по телевизору смотришь. Интересно получится.

"Синий фонарь" и "Желтая стрела" не на злобу дня. Может он тогда телевизор меньше смотрел. Или больше читал про папуасов.

----------


## Spirit

2Иляна

Вообще-то всё взаимосвязано.

Как говорят - закон взаимозависимого происхождения.

 :Smilie: 

Информационные потоки это часть жизни. А в жизни цивилизованного человека они становятся часто основным мотивирующим фактором. Когда-то была межличностная прямая  коммуникация (так сказатьб  - "жизнь"), а теперь во многом массовое мотивирование стало технологическим процессом. Кстати, у Пелевина об этом целый роман - "Generation П".

Сравните с Рабле, который вовсю прикалывается над схоластикой и существующей политической системой.

Достоинство же Пелевина как писателя в том, что он наполняет свои произведения как раз тем, что Вы от него ждёте - жизненными экзистенциальными (сансарическими) наблюдениями. Что и делает его значимым писателем.
Именно вот это - совмещение концептуальных схем,описание  пропагандистских технологий с реальностью, в том числе с повседневными типажами и проработки основных персонажей в качестве реальных личностей.

Если бы всё дело ограничивалось на высмеивании политической реальности, то это воспринималось бы как сатира, и не более того.
Но вот лично я считаю, что Пелевин пишет всё-таки романы о времени.
Ну и, разумеется, так пишет, как ему интересно самому. И что хорошо пишется конкретным писателем.
К тому же, я думаю его жизненный опыт не ограничивается телевизором.

----------


## Иляна

> Если бы всё дело ограничивалось на высмеивании политической реальности, то это воспринималось бы как сатира, и не более того.
> Но вот лично я считаю, что Пелевин пишет всё-таки романы о времени.
> Ну и, разумеется, так пишет, как ему интересно самому. И что хорошо пишется конкретным писателем.
> К тому же, я думаю его жизненный опыт не ограничивается телевизором.


Я на его социализованность из-за Гиреева взъелась. Когда Гиреев Татарскому какие-то умняки втирал, Татарский думал о том как сложно прислушиваться к мнению человека с таким убогим житием. Скорее всего Пелевин тут свое мнение выразил. У вас с ним общее то, что и он и вы внимательно всматриваетесь в мир людей который по телеку показывают и думаете разобраться в его устройстве (читала в вашим блоге про Рогозина с Мадонной). А Гиреев понял свое бессилие и оставил эти попытки еще в школе. И не потому даже он презренен, что живет на даче, а потому что не борец и не боец. И я вроде как из его племени, хотя лица гималайской национальности вызывают удивление и отвращение, а родственный Гиреев был их провайдером. 

Набоков однажды отравился и потом подробно описывал свои мытарства. Когда его поместили в общую палату там было радио, народ вокруг это радио вообще не воспринимал, а с Набоковым из-за него сделалась истерика. Он оказывается радио слушал только когда в гостях был, а дома у него радио не было, ему и так хорошо было. Вот и вся разница между ними, при том что невероятно похожи, если бы не знала когда родился один и умер другой, решила бы что это реинкарнации одного и того же человека. 

Странно так о литературе разговаривать. Почему-то кажется, что другой человек должен воспринимать прочитанное в точности так же как и я. Раньше читала всяких критиков которые о Пелевине писали и те, что его хвалили всегда казались мерзкими подхалимами, которые ни черта не поняли, но почуяли, что его будут читать и после их смерти и написать хорошее - надежный способ забронировать себе место подле его фамилии. А те которые ругали казались злонравными завистливыми олигофренами и читать что тех, что других было одно расстройство, вот и бросила такое чтение. А вы критику читаете?

----------


## Spirit

2Иляна

Почему у Вас создалось такое впечатление, что я все впечатления в жизни получил и получаю из телевизора?
Это очень даже не так... Знали бы Вы - до какой степени!

 :Smilie: 

К тому же - телевизор это - прошлый век!

Вот первая профессия накладывает на человека и его творчество сильный отпечаток.
Например - Чехов это всегда врач, а все его произведения это описания пациентов, так сказать - истории болезней.

Пелевин  - инженер.
Говорят - писал диссертацию по асинхронным двигателям.
Значит - человек может квалифицированно описывать - асинхронную реальность.

Достоевский был военным инженером.

Инженеры хорошо справляются с механикой и схемами.

Если заполнить сжему персонажами, то получается игра. Что-то вроде музыкального произведения. В музыке тоже - схемы, которые оживляют исполнители.
Вот к Пелевинским произведениям лучше относиться как музыкальным формам, а не как к поэтическим.

Критика?
Отгноситесь ко всему с естественнонаучным интересом!

----------


## PampKin Head

Про чтение критики - глубоко. Читать то рефлексия второго порядка зачем?

----------


## Иляна

> Про чтение критики - глубоко. Читать то рефлексия второго порядка зачем?


По молодости и неопытности, сейчас уж не читаю. Да и вообще чтение бессмысленно, набрать начальных сведений о мире, чтоб потом из них как из деталей конструктора создавать свои постоения, можно довольствуясь одной только школьной программой и десятком книг сверх того. Пристрастие к чужим конструкциям это на самом деле тяга к халяве и нежелание отбросить молочную сиську и перейти на грубые корма. От новых конструкций (чужих) саттва прибывает так же интенсивно как и от своих собственных, разницы почти никакой, но не нужно напрягаться.

----------


## Spirit

2PampKin Head  

Ну, форум же Вы читаете. Чем книга хуже. Можно считать, что книга это большой начальный постинг.

2Иляна

Пелевин пишет хорошо в игровой манере.
Это многоуровневая игра.

Кто-то воспринимает как сатиру.
Кто-то как абсурдистские романы.

Используя терминологию из нового романа можно сказать - есть и буддийский лимбо-уровень восприятия написанного...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Иляна

> Пелевин пишет хорошо


пушкин пушкински велик :Smilie:

----------


## Spirit

2Иляна

Пушкин был реально идейно влиятельным человеком.
Но напролом в политику не лез.

Ну, Пелевин тоже сторонится публичной политики.
Хотя бы мог без труда в неё включиться. Авторитет есть. Вспомните, как взволновалась политическая тусовка, когда распустили слух, что якобы новый роман будет про оппозицию. Народ там, в тусовке, чувствительный, чувствует, что если бы Пелевин захотел как-то заняться публичной политикой, то пришлось бы подвинуться.
Обратите внимание, какое сильное влияние имел и имеет Лимонов, а также писатели Быков и Акунин.

Эпоха Лимонова закончилась. А Быкову и Акунину при всех их способностях не хватает энергетики.

Я так понял, что Пелевину просто не интересно быть публичным политиком. Занятие это слишком - вязкое, липкое.
Он в общем правильная диспозиция...

----------


## Иляна

> быть публичным политиком.


Скорее всего публичных политиков выбирают точно так же как помощники режиссеров выбирают актеров. Вы никогда не задавались вопросом, почему народные злодеи абрамович и березовский похожи на злодеев из новогодних детских фильмов? Народный плут чубайс - непременно рыжий, чтоб любая деревенская бабка едва взглянув на него, уверенно опознала в нем хитреца. Ходорковскому по идее все должны были сочувствовать, потому если бы на роль мученика выбрали бы не сухонького печального интеллигента, с которым должны были отождествлять себя бывшие аспиранты, а, допустим, Брынцалова, то упитанное рыло последнего никакого бы сочувствия у аспирантов не породило, это все равно что на роль сони мармеладовой определить надежду бабкину. Медведева отбирали по такому принципу: чтоб не было никаких маскулинных черт, ни намека на тестостерон, - чтоб не было ощущения конкуренции путину. но чтоб и не гомосек, а то к нему в любовники запишут. Ну и чтоб ростом был меньше путина.

----------

Шавырин (04.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> 2PampKin Head  
> 
> Ну, форум же Вы читаете. Чем книга хуже. Можно считать, что книга это большой начальный постинг.


Объемами, целостностью материала (невозможно читать только то, что хочешь).

----------


## Spirit

Ну, харизма у публичного политика быть должна.
Всё-таки это элемент управления политическим процессом.
Как Вы правильно заметили , желательно чтобы это был типаж, вызывающий доверие у целевой группы.

В России публичные политики сделаны кустарным способом. Папой Карло топором из чурбачка.
А вот на Западе это - индустрия.
Вот - Обама. Стартовал даже не из нуля, а из минусов. Но как вышколен!
НЕ в пример нашим кустарным буратинам.
Кстати - буратино это кукла надеваемая на руку, а марионетка на ниточках.
Вот на Западе публичный политик - марионетка, к которой тянутся ниточки со всех сторон. А российских буратин - надевают грубо на руку.

Вот Пелевин в романах о вампирах хорошо описал физиологию этого процесса.

Инициатива у публичника есть, если это вождь.

Ну или, я бы назвал таких политиков - катализаторами.
Они сами почти не участвуют, но катализируют реакции.

Скажем так. Действительно - большинство публичных политиков выбраны правящим классом. На Западе таких готовят ещё со студентов и даже бойскаутов.

А тех, кто катализирует - выбирает жизнь.

Вот, жизнь может сделать Пелевину такое предложение!...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Я так понял, что Пелевину просто не интересно быть публичным политиком.


Нет, просто быть политтехнологом гораздо эффективнее. 


> Сообщество политтехнологов достаточно закрыто для общения, что порождает в общественном сознании немало мифов.
>  ©

----------


## Spirit

2PampKin Head  

Объём - это чисто количественный показатель.

А целостным может быть крошечное произведение.
Особенно - поэтическое.

Да хотя бы и прозаический текст.

Сутра, к примеру.

Или таже - мантра!

 :Smilie:

----------


## Spirit

2Aion

Ещё эффективнее быть политическим продюсером!..

 :Smilie:

----------


## Иляна

> 2Aion
> 
> Ещё эффективнее быть политическим продюсером!..


А прилюдно брачующимися гомосеками - актуальнее!..

Это я так иронизирую. Люди, которые знали нашего любимца в реале, как один пишут в интернетах, что с таким врединой как он нипочем бы на одном поле не сели. Но на фоне того, что он не лезет ни в какие ток-шоу и не норовит политически обозревать после новостей, воспоминания знакомцев о его вредности - ерунда. По моему самое хорошее, что может быть в человеке - это равнодушие к медным трубам. А вы ему подыскиваете место в телеке. Ужас.

----------


## Иляна

> А тех, кто катализирует - выбирает жизнь.
> 
> Вот, жизнь может сделать Пелевину такое предложение!...


Хихикаю, пару раз прочитала ваш пост и всякий раз вместо "кто катализирует" читала "кого канонизируют", а наутро проснулась - оказалось нет никакой канонизации, показалось. А когда попервости читала, думала: нечего себе фанат пелевинский нашелся... канонизируют...жизнь может сделать ему такое предложение...

----------


## Иляна

> "кого канонизируют"


Еще веселее. Вот тут нашла http://pelevinlive.ru/02

"Не то, чтобы я недооценивал себя, но это как будто ты живешь в пещере и у тебя есть своя собственная религия, которую никто в мире больше не исповедует, и там сам первосвященник этой религии …"

----------


## Spirit

2Иляна

Наверное Вы правы в своей ошибке - канонизация это перевод в религиозные катализаторы. То есть - образ канонизируемого должен в мозгу верующегл убвстрять необходимые конфессии реакции - в нужную сторону.

А зачем Пелевину телевизор?
Повторюсь - телевизор это прошлый век. Буквально и фигурально.
Империя, к примеру, 19 век.
Православие в рекомендуемом в РФ виде - 17 век....

Сейчас все кто хотел выяснили вопрос - кто виноват?.
Ну так вот - настала очередь вопроса - что делать?

Ответ может придти в форме романа или эссе. Или даже - трактата.
Лютер вывесил 95 тезисов вроде...

Что-то по масштабу "Так говорил Заратустра". На фоне "Происхождения видов"....

Скверный характер при роли катализатора не имеет значения.
Это же не вождь.

Пелевин может написать такую книгу.
В смысле - не копирование, а масштаб воздействия.

----------


## Иляна

> Ответ может придти в форме романа или эссе. Или даже - трактата.
> Лютер вывесил 95 тезисов вроде...
> 
> Что-то по масштабу "Так говорил Заратустра". На фоне "Происхождения видов"....


Может и напишет. Книги про вампиров писались очевидно для скорого заработка, по обложкам видно что издатели их собирались подросткам продавать. Человек с возрастом обычно умнеет, если он сейчас умнее себя образца 95-го года, то значит и мысли должны стать острее, чем были. А ну как даже он УЖЕ своего заратустру написал? Только не издал еще. А вампиры для прокорма.

Написала и подумала - а вдруг все на самом деле тупее и гаже? Вдруг масштабных книг написано за последние 500 лет пара десятков и никто их не читает... Может мы с вами разные вещи под масштабностью понимаем. Грэм Хэнкок, английский шизотерик, написал занятную книжицу о видениях наркоманов, "боги и демоны эволюции" называется. Он там рассказывал, как от некоторых веществ, перед тем как совсем уж крышу снесет, бывают видение решеток, что это такое никто не знает, может быть даже взгляд со сторону на матрицу или какую-то ее часть. Я еще про кельтские узлы тогда подумала, они похожи по описанию на те линии. А вы писали про схемы пелевинских конструкций, типа инженер и так у него репа устроена. Возможно он отлично расписал ту часть полосок хэнкоковских наркоманов, которая относится к последним 20 годам. Это круто. А увидеть и перевести на человеческий язык решетки и полоски общечеловесческие, вневременные, а еще круче - внечеловеческие - это и значит написать книгу, за которую можно канонизировать. Другое дело, что ее наверно читать никто не будет. И может быть такие книги уже были написаны, но были сочтены гидропоникой.

----------


## Иляна

> А увидеть и перевести на человеческий язык решетки и полоски общечеловесческие, вневременные, а еще круче - внечеловеческие - это и значит написать книгу, за которую можно канонизировать. Другое дело, что ее наверно читать никто не будет. И может быть такие книги уже были написаны, но были сочтены гидропоникой.


Про Кастанеду подумала. Он ведь в волшебных похождениях мудрого старца и недотепы-ученика расписал как выглядят решетки не только теперешние, но и общечеловеческие. И его канонизировали.

----------


## Spirit

2Иляна

Масштабных книг, разумеется, написано немало.
Вопрос как всегда - в кадрах и их организации. Идеи могут быть отличными, но нет кадров для их реализации.

Кстати, в принципе можно и без установочной книги.
Например - Шакьямуни и Сократ сами ничего не писали. Шакьямуни - основатель буддизма, Сократ - основатель философии. Сократ даже сам термин выдумал - философия. В его время самой распространённой школой были софисты.

Про индуцируемые галлюцинации писали много, от Лири и до Станслава Грофа. Есть даже попытки провести, к примеру, параллели с "Бардо Тодол".
Но всё это так сказать - ударные эксперименты. Вот в ускорителях сталкивают элементарные частицы , чтобы по результатам столкновения узнать о их строении. Вот тут примерно то же самое - удар по мозгам со страшной силой, чтобы узнать - как устроена психика. Приёмчики то грубые, хотя и производят впечатление, как всякий удар.

Что какается - написал ли своего Заратустру... Может и написал. Время покажет.
Мне нравится, как он описывает политическую реальность. Создавая при этом тексты с несколькими уровнями восприятия. Такое впечатление, что ещё шаг и будет - открытие. Именно - что-то напоминающее открытие.

Может быть это ощущение связано с более широким культурным феноменом, а именно - развитием в России буддизма среди русских и народов не имевших ранее буддийских традиций. В этом аспекте Пелевин своим творчеством создаёт отличную репутацию буддизму, как среды, выдвинувшей писателя, который бросил вызов времени и по меньшей мере в своём жанре явный интеллектуальный лидер.

На Западе буддизм вообще стал уже частью культуры. Кстати, благодаря именно писателям, начиная с Хаксли, Гессе и других.
Не исключено, что подключение России к этому процессу создаст очень перспективную ситуацию в культурном плане.

Во всяком случе я что-то не припомню, чтобы кто-то создал описание политической реальности так символически убедительно, как Пелевин.

О Кастанеде. Такле впечатление, что он в своё время написал первую повесть, чтобы позабавить знакомых по университету.
А общесттвенность - бац! - и выдала ему статус этого самого - катализатора! Типа - гений контркультуры.
Пришлось написать ещё 11 продолжений.
Кастанеда - да - хороший пример "канонизаций" и "катлизации".

Реально - эта революция преобразила общество. Преобразования можно оценивать по-разному, разумеется. Однако общество стало другим.

Между прочим Пелевин перевёл одну из повесте - "Путешествие в Икстлан".

----------


## Иляна

> О Кастанеде. Такле впечатление, что он в своё время написал первую повесть, чтобы позабавить знакомых по университету.
> А общесттвенность - бац! - и выдала ему статус этого самого - катализатора! Типа - гений контркультуры.
> Пришлось написать ещё 11 продолжений.
> Кастанеда - да - хороший пример "канонизаций" и "катлизации".
> 
> Реально - эта революция преобразила общество. Преобразования можно оценивать по-разному, разумеется. Однако общество стало другим.
> 
> Между прочим Пелевин перевёл одну из повесте - "Путешествие в Икстлан".


Про буддизм на руси завтра напишу, а про Кастанеду сейчас, тут коротко. Первые три книги написаны совсем иначе, чем остальные. Скорее всего авторы были разные. Паранойя нашептывает, что какие-нибудь цру-шники руку приложили. У меня первый КК был в мягкой обложке, когда случайно увидела что он ее редактировал - умилилась. Про перевод Икстлана никогда не слышала. Тоже трогательно. Родственный пласт. Я раньше модераторствовала на одном кастанедовском форуме. Не из идеологических соображений, а из печали и ностальгии о себе во что-то верящей.

----------


## Иляна

> В этом аспекте Пелевин своим творчеством создаёт отличную репутацию буддизму, как среды, выдвинувшей писателя, который бросил вызов времени и по меньшей мере в своём жанре явный интеллектуальный лидер.


Когда узнала про то, что в мире полно лам-перерожденцев, которые десятки жизней занимаются одним и тем же, сразу подумала: а бывают писатели-перерожденцы? И принялась искать какие-то признаки, по которым можно определить где чья инкарнация. Бунин мог оказаться воплощением Мопассана, Булгаков - Гоголя. В эту теорию отлично вписывалась идея, что Пелевин это Набоков, но увы, по годам не получалось. А потом подумала, что выискивать перерожденцев опираясь только на стиль это слишком наивно. Чарльз Кинбот, который Джефф Эдмундс, писал точно так же как Набоков. Да что далеко ходить, вы сами могли бы написать пелевинским узором несколько эссе и пустить эти апокрифы в сеть, никто бы разницы не заметил...

Пелевин мог оказаться вопложением Унгерна. Унгерн грезил Россию обратить в буддизм, а Пелевин эту идею воплощает. Мечом да огнем в прошлой жизни не получилось, да и не могло получиться, подошел с другой стороны - начинил почти все свои вещи буддийским вирусом. Может даже под Заратустрой можно рассматривать не какую-то конуретную вещь, а совокупность влияния. И если собрать из его книг "Колесо времени" на манер кастанедовского, то заратустра и получится.

----------


## Иляна

> Реально - эта революция преобразила общество. Преобразования можно оценивать по-разному, разумеется. Однако общество стало другим.


Это как-то связано с Хабблом, который телескоп. В космос запустили телескоп и он рассказал, что там нет ни то что людей, а даже чего-то косвенно человеческого. Эту мысль, как особо травмирующую, люди стараются не думать, она невыносима. И как затаенная коллективная травма, намерение, это выразилось в книгах про Орла и нечеловеческие миры. Это *должно* было быть кем-то написано. Примерно как прыщ, который может выскочить на любом участке тела.

----------


## Spirit

2Иляна

Действительно, у меня сложилось похожее впечатление о стилистики книг Кастанеды. Первые три книги отличаются от последующих.
Но я не думаю, что тут произошли кадровые  изменения в "коллективе авторов". Вероятнее всего, что Кастанеда писал сам. Когда пишет коллектив это сразу чувствуется, ну а почерк спецслужб трудно спутать с чем-либо другим.

Наверное у Кастанеды просто кончились личные впечатления - экзистенциальный опыт. Хороший был опыт - хватило на три книги.

А народ - требует продолжения банкета!
Особенно издатели. Наверно бомбили Кастанеду постоянно. Типа :
- Карло!!! В натуре!!! давай рОманы! Читатели в экстазе, редакция завалена письмами! Карлуша, на любых условиях!!!

Ну, раз народ требует...
Сначала Кастанеда перешёл на интеллектуальный опыт. Потом и он кончился.
Тогда применил интересный приём - оказалось, что дон Хуан его постоянно переключал. То включит усиленный режим понимания, то отлючит с забыванием. Вот - по просьбам читателей удалось многое вспомнить.

 :Smilie: 

Это был мощный катализ!!!

Тему про то, кто есть перевоплощение чего лучше оставить для клубных дискуссий!

Кстати об Унгерне.
У нас тут в Новосибирске снесли в центре здание здание бывшей психбольницы. А до лечеьного заведение это старое здание было учреждением НКВД, а до этого ЧК. И вот в нём и содержали Унгерна, судили и расстреляли. Жутковатое место. Говорят - там все "сознавались" в чём угодно. Попытки фанатов Унгерна помешать сносу не увенчались успехом. Там, после сноса - нашли захоронения. Может среди них и Унгерн. Место расстрела и захоронения не известны. Есть даже версии, что расстреляли на свалке. Говорят, что он сгрыз в ночь перед расстрелом свой георгиевский крест, чтоб тот никому не достался.

В общем - пелевинский персонаж. Чёрный барон. Но буддистом он не был.

О телескопе.
Может чему и помог.
Но наверное всё прозаичнее.
Конец эпохи в Европе.
То есть христианского общества.
Или как написал Шпенглер - "Фаустовской культуры". В книге "Закат Европы".
Две мировые войны с чудовищными жертвами, в которых страны, позиционировавшие себя как христианские с невероятной жестокостью убивали друг-друга - это произвело на систему сокрушительное впечатление.
А к 60-м годам подросло третье поколение западных людей, которые выросли в атмосфере этого кризиса.

Сейчас идёт генерация новой системы. Всё становится глобальным и гиперинформационным.

Вот выиграет тот, кто может осмыслить эти процессы. То есть, тот, кто выработает необходимый формализм для описания этих процессов и построит на основе его эффективные технологии.

Думаю, Виктор Пелевин соответствует этим параметрам.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (05.06.2013)

----------


## Иляна

> Сейчас идёт генерация новой системы. Всё становится глобальным и гиперинформационным.
> 
> Вот выиграет тот, кто может осмыслить эти процессы. То есть, тот, кто выработает необходимый формализм для описания этих процессов и построит на основе его эффективные технологии.


Кастанеда заразен удобством описания мира. Я согласна с вами в том, что касается его внезапного пробуждения памяти, случившегося по просьбам читателей, а все равно внутри себя пользуюсь кучей его терминов. Может быть потому что до него никому в голову не приходило эти вещи как-то назвать? Можно было бы пофантазировать на тему, сколько может быть вокруг нас разных явлений еще не имеющих имени...

Так вот когда в последней пелевинской книге старый вампир учит молодых правильному описанию мира, там у вампиров совершенно та же функция, что и у летунов. И даже методы освобождения человека от вампира почти такие же как и описанные у КК рекомендации деланья себя невкусным для летуна. Замените в его речи слова "Шакьямуни" на "древние видящие", а "вампира" на "летуна", смысл ничуть не изменится, а книга их популяризирующей буддизм окажется проповедующей ККизм.

----------


## Spirit

2Иляна

Ну, значительную часть текстов Кастанеды составляют хорошо модернизированные концепции из других религиозных и философских систем.

Это не случайно. Есть целое философское направление, которое утверждает, что в мире уже всё сказано, все концепции выданы на гора, осталось только возможность складывать их в калейдоскопические структуры в поисках оттенков смыслов. Этот процесс называют - деконструкция, а направление - постмодернизм.

Смысл этого хорошо высказан в фильме-комедии "Операция Ы". В сцене, где банда принимает заказ от завхоза инсценировать кражу на складе, чтобы скрыть хищения. На вопрос - зачем? - завхоз отвечает - всё уже украдено.
И тут персонаж актёра Вицина произносит с неподражаемой интонацией - "Всё уже украдедено, до нас!".

 :Smilie: 

Однако, я думаю - конец истории и конец концептуализирования всё же ещё не наступил.

Жизнь подбрачывает новые идеи.

Поименовывание - это зоопарк.
Зверя поймали, посадили в клетку, но клетку прикрепили табличку - название.

Назвать можно то, чьё поведение имеет относительное взаимо-однозначное соответствие с языком. Логика употребления слов должна в этом случае соответствоать тому, что интерпретируется как причинно-следственная связь в поведении поименованного объекта.

Есть религиозные системы, которые даже обожествляют слово, в частности - имя. Типа - в начале было слово.

Конфуций рекомендовал нпчинать дела с исправления имён.

Ну так в этом и сила литераторов.
Они могут дать имена, в том числе явлениям и ыещам.

Буддисты могут дать новые имена и понятия в новой среде.
А может и новую грамматику!

 :Smilie: 

В этом контексте обсуждаемое творчесство очень перспективно..

----------


## Иляна

> В этом контексте обсуждаемое творчесство очень перспективно..


Вычитала где-то историю о древних американцах, которые выкладывали пирамидку из небольших блоков, на каждом их которых были записаны их военные победы и прочие памятные события. Последовательно уложенные блоки соответствовали временнОй очередности событий. А потом на них напало вражье племя. Логично было бы предположить, что они должны были переломать все составные блоки. Ничуть не бывало. Они разобрали ее на кирпичи, перевезли к себе домой, а потом собрали в неправильном порядке. Шизотерическая часть моей натуры восхитилась глубиной замысла. Они же календарь разрушили!

Беда постмодернистов не в отсутствии новых идей, что вынуждает тасовать уже имеющиеся, в поиске красивых сочетаний. Просто в основе всего лежит календарь. Разные календари дадут разные точки отсчета = разные чертежи реала. А сейчас о календаре никто не думает, вот и кажется, что ничего нового уже нет. Задача священников - распознать календарь, а потом его хранить, поддерживать. Мне кажется, что человек, желающий найти какое-то новое описание мира, может обратить внимание на то, как расчерчивали реал в разных культурах. А если хочется свей, персональной религии, то нужно вглядываться в сейчасошний реал, находить в нем ключевые точки, составлять свой календарь, свою карту. Тогда не предется печалиться, что все идеи уже стары.

Буддийские имена и понятия - больная тема самих буддистов. Слова для обозначения специфических терминов взяты у индуизма неизменными, а смысл их немного изменили. А потом очередная буддийская школа брала опять-таки прежние слова, но навешивала им свой, отличный от принятой в соседней школе, смысл. Хорошо когда до соседней школы месяц пешего хода, никакой путаницы. А когда все школы на одном мониторе, то из десятка терминов получается вавилонское столпотворение.

----------


## Иляна

> 2Иляна
> 
> Ну, значительную часть текстов Кастанеды составляют хорошо модернизированные концепции из других религиозных и философских систем.


Борьба с летунами - это буддизм и смысл человеческой жизни. Скорее всего масса священных текстов, мутных и туманных, потому такова, что писалась черт знает когда для совсем других людей и им это все было просто и понятно. Потом дхарма извратилась. То есть не дхарма извратилась, а люди мутировали. Кастанеда пришел возвратить дхарму. Он понятно и доступно ее переписал. А Пелевин, со своим кастанедовским прошлым и буддийский настоящим показал единство кастанедовской и буддийской дхарм.

----------


## Иляна

Когда Озирис с Рамой по Стиксу плыли и Рама дивился, что после нескольких стычек с прошлым вода стала тихой и ровной, Озирис ему сказал, что три раза всю жизнь перепросматривал, с садика начиная. Хехехе. Вива, Карлитос!

----------


## Ашвария

> Про Кастанеду подумала. Он ведь в волшебных похождениях мудрого старца и недотепы-ученика расписал как выглядят решетки не только теперешние, но и общечеловеческие. И его канонизировали.


не знаю кто его канонизировал;
твёрдо известно обратное.
Ежели же художества господина Пелевина представляют собой такого же качества чтиво, как тут вчера было доказано, даже напрягаться открывать эту бредятину никому не советую и сама не собираюсь.

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

Пелевин это уникум... не знаю больше никого кому бы удавалось перевести восточную теоретику в термины нашей повседневной анекдотичной жизни и сделать это с юмором и глубоким пониманием... последние романы не разочаровали.. пожалуй только п5 был слегка растянут... в моей жизни и моём мироощущении он сыграл далеко не последнюю роль... и сейчас после наверное 10-летнего перерыва снова начав его читать я могу сравнить ощущение со свежим пинком в загнивающую голову моего мироощения...  :Smilie:  те кто говорят о том что он повторяется забывают об одном: всё что мы читаем и слушаем это просто слова об одном и том же небе рассказанные людьми увидевшими его через разные окна в разное время... кто то описывает дождь ночью а кто то солнце и тучку... кто то пишет о самолёте а кто то о снеге и буре.. но это одно и тоже небо... и пелевин описывает его мастерски исходя из совокупного опыта человечества...  :Smilie:

----------

Иляна (06.06.2013)

----------


## Spirit

2Иляна.

В основе всего - календарь.....
Хм... Что-то в этом есть. Да.
Но у каждого свой календарь.

У кого-то карманная карточка с пометками.
У кого-то - ежедневник с записями мероприятий на будущее.
У кого-то настенный с картинками - машины, блондинки, то и другое вместе...

Наверное наибольшие буддийские ассоциации вызывает - отрывной календарь!
Листочки вырываются из жизни, иногда читается текст на обороте.... И счезают, никогда не появляясь вновь. Пока вся книжка не израсходуется - карма исчерпана!

 :Smilie: 

Об использовании образов и идей...
Ну, в чем роман о жизни идей хуже, чем роман о жизни людей?
Ничем...

----------


## Spirit

2Леся Ди

Канонизировать в частности означает, что всё написанное писателем превращается для тех, кто признаёт канонизацию, в канон.
Что-то вроде религии, в которой канонизированный - божество.

Ещё говорят - стал культовым писателем, художником, поэтом, артистом...

Кастанеда точно был культовым писателем. У него даже жрицы были. Что-то вспоминаю - Тайша Абеляр, Флоринда Доннер... Они тоже что-то писали...

Виктор Пелевин , однако, как-то не стремиться воспользоваться возможностью стать культовым явлением.
Разумно.
Культовый статус это 100% несвобода. Если попался, то будешь делать не то, что считаешь нужным, а то, что поддерживает культ....

Хотя, если человек пишет по роману в год и издаёт, значит ему что-то надо. В экзистенциальном смысле, разумеется.

Это касается и многих других. Например - форумчан.
Если человек пишет в форум, значит на что-то рассчитывает. Тем более такой нестандартный для России - буддийский!

 :Smilie:

----------


## Иляна

> Хотя, если человек пишет по роману в год и издаёт, значит ему что-то надо. В экзистенциальном смысле, разумеется.


Каков поп - таков и приход. Писатель это не тот, кто пишет, а тот - кого читают. Если не читают, тогда графоман. Притом, что тот кого читают, может писать и бредятину, которую потом назовут "женскими романами". А тот, кого не читают - может писать в стол или публиковаться в затрапезных литературных журналах. Чтение это двухстороннее движение, если вставит - то почти мистическое, понятия не имею как это объяснить, когда-то познакомилась в сети с полоумным господином, слившимся с книгами Желязны. Он в них жил и уверял, что находил у Желязны описания каких-то с ним происходивших событий. А я вдруг подумала: "А что же с Желязны-то сейчас должно твориться! Если тот стал этим, то ясно же что этот потом нахватается от того... Веселая у него следущая жизнь получится." 

Про календарь продолжу. Вы что же, думаете, что обчитавшийся Архангельского дрищ с записной книжечкой имеет СВОЙ календарь? Не переоценивайте человеческое существо. Перед большими эманациями люди бессильны и незнание о них ничего не меняет. И Гиреев об этом, кстати, знал, потому его общество и было невыносимо, сразу летун включался.

 Можно при виде Гундяя шептать "чур меня" и не любить христианство. А можно подивиться тому, что у них есть недельные циклы, есть годовые - а месячных нет как нет. Почему? Или почему цолькин имеет 20-ти дневный цикл и накладывается на жизнь некоторых людей так же точно, как фантазии Желязны на жизнь украинского безумца? Почему на жизнь одних накладываются одни большие календари, а на жизнь других - иные? Ответов у меня пока нет, эту тему недавно раскапывать начала, уверена она приведет к каким-то новым мыслям, а то старые уже все передумала, вот и ошиваюсь со скуки по форумам. Книг про календари очень мало и читаются медленно. Зато не имеют никакого отношения ни к постмодернистам ни к рогозину.

----------


## Spirit

2Иляна

Ну, телефонную книгу или кулинарную книгу очень хорошо читают, но написавшие их вряд лт являются писателями! В каком-то смысле это - писец! Не путать с песцом. И прочим...

 :Smilie: 

Писатель - это нечёткое понятие, но интуитивно ясное.
Это в СССР было чётко ясно - кто писатель. Там это был - член Союза писателей. Выдавали удостоверяющие "корочки".


Что такое календарь. Это представление о линейном времени, разбитом на некоторые интервалы. Линейное однородное время, из этого понимание в физике выводят закон сохранения энергии. Закон сохранения импульса - из однородности пространства.
Перед большими энергиями люди бессильны, пока не знают, как ими управлять.
Есть такое инженерное  предположение -неупраляемых процессов нет.

Вот, при помощи календаря люди пытаются управлять своей жизнью. И чужой - деля время на будни, выходные и праздники.

Ну вот, во время Великой французской революции - поменяли календарь.
И не они одни.

Так что - можно революционную работу начать с календаря.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Иляна

> 


Если среди летунов бывают двойные существа, то вам, безусловно, именно такой и достался.

То, что вы называете "управлением", это выхватывание больших сигналов и деланье себя их провайдером. А представьте, что есть сигналы, ритмы, волны - как угодно называйте. И в нормальном обществе их улавливают какие-нибудь монахи, потом усилиями десятка поколений усиливают их, а потом появляется вокруг этого и религия и культура. 

Представьте, что календарь это не разлиновка жизни на выходные и будни, а каналы с течением. Причем людям отведена в лучшем случае роль землекопов, но не инженеров.

----------


## Spirit

2Иляна

Не совсем понял - кто мне достался, когда, при каких обстоятельствах?
Я в теме о Пелевине веду речь о Пелевине и его творчестве.

Вы мне почему-то всё время приписываете концепции, которые я никогда не высказывал.

В крайнем случае я руководствуюсь высказывание физика Томсона - понять, значит построить механическую модель.
Ну - в широком понимании.
Я, кстати, физик по образованию и занимаюсь математическим моделированием.

Но построение механической модели не цель. А один из методов. Построили. Обсудили. С юмором. Как говорится - поставили точку на определённом этапе. Подвели итоги. Главное - практичность. Модель должна быть практичной. Поставили начальные и граничные условия в уравнение, получили хорошее соответствие с практикой. Делаем вывод - вроде бы практикуем правильно.

Вот и у Пелевина то же самое.
Он создал модель из хорошо формализованных мифов, архетипов, идей модель, вставил в модель образы живых персонажей - и всё заработало и стало выдавать отличные результаты.

Мне такой подход нравится. Поэтому Пелевина я читаю.
Возможно у гуманитариев с восприятием подобного творчества - проблема.
У меня - нет.

У Пелевина имеется положительное писательское качество - в его художественном мире действуют живые персонажи. Что отлично связывает жёсткую идейную конструкцию с жизнью.

А вот, к примеру, хорошо замечено, что у Льва Толстого нет ни одного живого персонажа - все его литературные герои - это типажи. А его романы - социологические.

У Пелевина же романы - психологические.
Что тоже - плюс.

Соединение психологии и формалистики - всё более актуально. В связи с всё более компьютеризирующимся миром. В этом контексте очень интересен его роман S.N.A.F.F.

----------


## Иляна

> Мне такой подход нравится. Поэтому Пелевина я читаю.
> Возможно у гуманитариев с восприятием подобного творчества - проблема.
> У меня - нет.


Пелевина гуманитарии почитают. Обитатели шизотерических сайтов может быть будут кривиться и говорить о его деградации, но почти все его читали от и до. А о деградации речи идут потому, что когда гуманитарию разжевывают схему до понятных, повседневных образов, в момент проглатывания он перестает разделять мысли на свои и чужие и пелевинские мысли технаря, которые никогда бы не зародились в гуманитарной голове, как будто становятся достоянием читателя, словно бы сам до всего дошел. И стал сверхчеловеком, покуда не выяснил, что таких богоизбранных как он - десятки тысяч. И чтоб сохранить послевкусие богоизбранности говорят потом о писательской деградации, таким образом отделяя себя от остальных прочитавших.

Гуманитарное сознание и техническое - это замкнутые и незамкнутые линии. Явления вокруг гуманитария похожи на шары и каждый шар изолирован и самодостаточен. Потому можно верить во что угодно, даже одновременно во взаимосключащие параграфы. Потому что каждый предмет веры, убеждений - это замкнутый сам на себе, самодостаточный  шарик. И думающий гуманитарий перебирает их.

Техническое сознание - это незамкнутые линии, они выстраиваются так, чтобы или рисунок получился или микросхема. Не должно быть противоречий, потому куча мыслей отбрасывается как бред. Но противоречий в мире нет, есть недостаточность знаний, добавив недостающие детали можно изначально бредовую мысль сделать последовательной и логичной. В этом смысле гуманитарии готовы зохавать любые недозрелые плоды, временами расплачиваясь за всеядность расстройством мышления.

Вы отмежевываетесь от гуманитариев и шизотериков с таким упорством, как если бы это были ваши душевнобольные родственники. Меж тем как знаете поименно теток с которыми Кастанеда жил. Чего же вы его читали, с техническим своим образованием?

----------


## Иляна

> У Пелевина имеется положительное писательское качество - в его художественном мире действуют живые персонажи. Что отлично связывает жёсткую идейную конструкцию с жизнью.


Может быть опять буду навешивать на других свои домыслы. Что поделать, если по-другому думать не могу? 

Персонажи Пелевина не живые, а отлично выписанные. Это похоже на работу художника, который наблюдает в действии нечто непонятное, художественный дар позволяет ему точно все изобразить, но при этом он не вполне врубается что это было и чем оно занималось. Возможно это следствие шизоидности натуры. 

Анка посылает Петьке желтую розу, Мюс кидает Степу и сбегает. Почему они это сделали - непонятно. Читаешь - и как будто нет причин, а автор просто точно перерисовал поведение, сам не имея понятия почему они так сделали.

----------

Германн (09.06.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Анка посылает Петьке желтую розу, Мюс кидает Степу и сбегает. Почему они это сделали - непонятно. Читаешь - и как будто нет причин, а автор просто точно перерисовал поведение, сам не имея понятия почему они так сделали.


Не знаю, мне всё было понятно.

----------

Жека (29.06.2013)

----------


## Иляна

> Не знаю, мне всё было понятно.


Что понятно? Символизм желтых цветов понятен? Или чем хорош жлоб Котовский, что он Анке был так мил? А может там и не Котовский был... Она потом в "t" появляется маленькой девочкой, дочкой Соловьева. Девочка была живая. А Анка как кукла на шарнирах.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что понятно? Символизм желтых цветов понятен? Или чем хорош жлоб Котовский, что он Анке был так мил? А может там и не Котовский был... Она потом в "t" появляется маленькой девочкой, дочкой Соловьева. Девочка была живая. А Анка как кукла на шарнирах.


Понятно, почему.

Может быть, из-за того, что ввиду особенности восприятия обычных людей я воспринимаю как куклы на шарнирах.

----------

Жека (29.06.2013), Иляна (07.06.2013)

----------


## Spirit

2Иляна

Ну как же! Кастанеду я всего прочёл! И даже около него кое-что!

Это не значит, что я фанат Кастанеды. Просто - интересный писатель.
Отличный игрок.

Вот вы в карты садитесь играть с сильными игроками. В преферанс. Вам интересно, но у вас противоположные интересы и вы можете проиграть. Просто удовольствие от игры можно получить только в том случае, если игроки сильные.
Хотя особых разногласий у меня с Кастанедой нет. Ну, если не считать некоторой изначальной диспозиции - всё-таки Кастанеда основывает свои методы на использовании галлюциногенов.

Правда затем он начал финтить, мол всё это было подготовительным периодом. В общем - остепенился.

Так что - только игра.

А Вы здорово написали гладкий страстный текст про гуманитариев.
Значит, говорите, мир гуманитария замкнут. Как яйцо. Или как очень гипотетическая "чёрная дыра" - туда свет , информация, попадает, а обратно не выходит. 

Техническое мышление , и научное в большей степени, оно не линейное, а ветвящееся. Если начинаешь что-то делать творческое , то процесс очень быстро начинает - ветвиться. Есть даже теория ветвящихся процессов.
У Пелевина это - чувствуется. Что вот процесс начал ветвиться, и ему приходится выбирать - ветви.

А гуманитарий, он наверное обречён жить в своей "чёрной дыре". В искревлённом пространстве-времени.

Анка в "Чапаеве и Пустоте" это типаж, потому и похож на куклу.
Судя по всему, на тот момент это был идеал женщины автора. Возможно даже - собирательный образ.

Кстати, прообраз Анки-пулемётчицы - был! И эта женщина в итоге выучилась и даже была на дипломатической службе, работала вместе с Коллонтай.
Я видел телефильм посвящённый воплощению образа Чапаева на экране и в литературе. Там её внучка (или дочка) рассказывала, что бабушка любила анекдоты "про Чапаева и Петьку". И как-то рассказала один исполнителю роли Чапаева в культовом фильме актёру Бабочкину. Тот был обескуражен и только смог спросить - как Вы так можете?
- Ха, - ответила неунывающая старушка, - так только это и осталось!!!

Там же рассказали и о трагическом эпизоде. Жена реального Петьки повесилась после просмотра фильма - не выдержала позора - ведь Петька в фильме волочиться за Анкой. Сила искусства, однако.

ну и вот - сама жизнь выдаёт ветвящиеся сюжеты!

----------

Иляна (07.06.2013), Поляков (08.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2013)

----------


## Иляна

> Анка в "Чапаеве и Пустоте" это типаж, потому и похож на куклу.
> Судя по всему, на тот момент это был идеал женщины автора. Возможно даже - собирательный образ.


Тоже показалось, что Анка это какой-то его идеал.

А мне крыса Одноглазка больше всех нравится. Когда они с Затворником идут в темноте, а потом расстаются - это самое трогательное описание любви из того, что читала. Каждый из них живет сам по себе, никаких попыток влезть в чужую жизнь со своими тапочками и чайником. Любовь друг к другу - это то, что придает им сил жить дальше, но при этом когда оказывается, что они больше никогда не встретятся, нет никаких истерик, их это даже не особо печалит. Одноглазка идеальная женщина, Анка кажется похожей на нее, но только если смотреть издалека. А если близко, то это Одноглазка - наоборот. Только тем и занималась , что издевалась над своими партайгеноссе, ни жалости, ни отрешенности. 

Но когда пытаюсь по пелевинским книгам понять, какие у него могут быть о чем представления, на всякий случай держу в уме Набокова с "Лолитой". 

А Гера кажется вообще не его, она как будто у писателя Минаева была взята, он какую женщину не пытался бы придумать, все одно эта самая Гера получается. Почти как гашиш у афганских физиков, которые бомбу делали.

----------

Поляков (08.06.2013)

----------


## Spirit

2Иляна

Рама и Гера - это уже проекция писателя Пелевина на молодёжь. То есть - на новое поколение представителя более старшего поколения.

Ну, примерно как у Достоевского. Вот князь Мышкин, Рогожин, Иван Карамазов с братьями и многие другие - им ведь по 26 лет. Есть персонажи и помоложе. Максимальный экзистенциальный опыт Фёдора Михайловича, когда его чуть не расстреляли в общем ни за что, а потом он "мотал срок" среди чужой социальной среды. Романы то у Достоевского о молодёжи, просто в театрах и кинофильмах  их играют возрастные актёры, из-за чего несколько искажается замысел автора.

Достоевскому же было на момент написания "Идиота" 46-47 лет. Мотивы следующего поколения ещё понятны, и уже есть опыт. А вот через поколение - уже выходит несовсем адекватно.

Наверное Рама это личная, собственная  проекция Пелевина в более молодую среду. А Гера - личный опыт отношений пару десятков лет назад.

Минпева не читал и не хочу. Видел его пару раз по ТВ в аторской передаче. Теперь его творчеству, как говорил Станиславский - не верю!

----------

Поляков (08.06.2013)

----------


## Иляна

> не читал и не хочу


Про Минаева забавно. Я ведь его читать перестала, когда посмотрела несколько ютубовских роликов с его участием... Бесяра конченый. Сравнительно удачная у него вещь "Москва, я не люблю тебя". Читаешь и ненавидишь. Там про чемодан с деньгами. Натурально, чемодан с баблом главный герой! Каков бесяра, Пелевин в какой-то книге обмолвился о таком варианте, а этот взял, да и написал. И чемодан переходит из рук в руки и никто не может его удержать надолго. Герои настолько несимпатичны, что сразу начинаешь их ненавидеть, а как только это чувство притупится, чемодан переходит к еще более мерзкой твари, чувства оживают и опять ненавидишь. И так всю книгу. Остальные его вещи представляют собой эту, только в менее насыщенной концентрации.

Для сравнения, вспомните Веничкин чемоданчик. Его содержимое предназначено на подарки другим. Как изменились с тех пор чемоданы...

Во времена Достоевского были странные представления о возрасте. Читаешь про папеньку Карамазова: старикашка, старикашка... И по описанию точно старикашка. А потом оказывается, что ему 55 лет всего. А в другом месте писал, что Грушенька к тридцатнику обрюзгнет и станет просто жирной бабой. И обидно и смешно. 

Про Раму как проекцию вы наверно правы. Тем более, что сейчас совсем не сложно узнать, чем живут через поколение, они же подробные отчеты о танале в сеть выкладывают. Интересно, можно ли это считать сделанным перепросмотром и скормить потом вместо себя Орлу?

----------

Поляков (08.06.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...Для сравнения, вспомните Веничкин чемоданчик. Его содержимое предназначено на подарки другим. Как изменились с тех пор чемоданы...


Ох, не только другим! В основном, по весу и объему - себе  :Smilie: !

----------


## Юань Дин

> точнее, к его книгам?
> Дочитал недавно "Священную книгу оборотня".
> Немного заморочено про особенности оборотней и не только, так что к середине книги я всерьёз думал, а не забить ли на это дело и не поиграть ли в анреал турнамент?
> Но к концу настойчивость явно себя оправдала и диалог А Хули с Серым явно превзошел все предыдущие буддийские поучения Пелевина. В этом плане писатель явно развивается. Несколько не особо удачных моментов в "проповеди" никак не портят общей хорошей картины.
> Так что книга удалась, хотя я не совсем понимаю для какой аудитории они была написана.
> Для буддистов в ней слишком много А Хули, а для прочих слишком много буддизма.
> Хотя должен заметить, что на сей раз буддизма хоть и много, но он сконцентрированней. Так что, наверное, скорей для широкой публики книга.
> 
> Автору - респект энивэй.
> Дхарма форева, Кармапа ченно.


Это не буддизм, Имхо. Вы почитайте внимательнее его высказывания. Сколько цинизма. Где Атиша? Где сострадание  к Вам? Где я Вас люблю (Вас, всех БФ-шников), там Пелевин топчет в говно Ваши недостатки. Почитайте его блоги.

----------

Alex (08.06.2013)

----------


## Иляна

> Где я Вас люблю (Вас, всех БФ-шников), там Пелевин топчет в говно Ваши недостатки.


А с чего ему вас любить-то? Вы вот давеча в мрачных подробностях рассказывали о своей семейной жизни, а форумчане потом на двух страницах вашей жене сочувствовали. Жену значит свою не любите, к потомству равнодушны и при этом в здравом уме и твердой памяти предъявлете Пелевину претензии, что он вас не любит (и может быть даже считает говном, как вам кажется).

----------


## Поляков

@*Иляна* и  @*Spirit* не останавливайтесь, приятно вас читать.

----------

Fuerth (09.06.2013), Германн (09.06.2013), Иляна (08.06.2013), Шавырин (08.06.2013)

----------


## Юань Дин

Не так давно посмотрел страницу ВКонтакте "Пелевин": духовное лицо. Столько грязи, цинизма и презрения к людям. И эта самая болезнь, как ее.... "небыдло".

Были и цитаты, где некоторые люди, которые не нравятся Пелевину, называются пидарасами, была и другая ненормативная лексика.


Вот, нашел на указанной странице, такой текст:

"О музыке. 
Те, кто долго жил среди пидарасов, говорят, что они втайне стыдятся своего греха и стараются поразить всякими фокусами. Думают про себя так: «Да, я пидарас. Так уж вышло — что теперь делать… Но может быть, я гениальный пидарас! Вдруг я напишу удивительную музыку! Разве посмеют плохо говорить о гениальном музыканте…» И поэтому все время стараются придумать новую музыку, чтобы не стыдно было и дальше харить друг друга в дупло. И если б делали тихо, в специальном обитом пробкой месте, то всем было бы так же безразлично, как и то, что долбятся в сраку. Но их музыку приходится слушать каждый день, ибо заводят ее повсеместно. И потому не слышим ни ветра, ни моря, ни шороха листьев, ни пения птиц. А только один и тот же пустой и мертвый звук, которым хотят удивить, запуская его в небо под разными углами. 
Бывает, правда, что у пидарасов ломается музыкальная установка. В такие минуты спеши слушать тишину."

Разве может здоровый умом человек, который столь известен, так матюгаться в Интернете, да еще не анонимно.

----------

Ашвария (08.06.2013), Ритл (08.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

Веллер.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Разве может здоровый умом человек, который столь известен, так матюгаться в Интернете, да еще не анонимно.


Наоборот, если бы Пелевин в реале разговаривал как-то иначе чем персонажи его книг, можно было бы заподозрить у него психическое расстройство, а так выходит, он достаточно честен с читателями.

----------

Шавырин (08.06.2013)

----------


## Иляна

> Разве может здоровый умом человек, который столь известен, так матюгаться в Интернете, да еще не анонимно.


Эту речевку, написанную неизвестным тинейджером, с таким же успехом можно было бы приписать патриарху Кириллу или любому другому известному лицу.

Смотрю предвзято и примитивно: очевидно, что Пелевин умнее чем я, уж хотя бы потому, что у него хватило ума написать много книг, а у меня бы не хватило. И в асинхронных двигателях не смыслю. Но при этом у меня нет ни страницы в соцсетях, ни желания ее завести. А он оказывается такую страницу завел и пишет туда так, как если бы был продвинутым школяром. Ни фига это не он.

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...Вот, нашел на указанной странице, такой текст:
> 
> "О музыке. 
> Те, кто долго жил среди пидарасов..."
> 
> Разве может здоровый умом человек, который столь известен, так матюгаться в Интернете, да еще не анонимно.


Это цитата из специфической книги, которая упоминается и цитируется в Пелевинской книге. Всего лишь.
Он вряд ли сам есть в контакте.

----------


## Иляна

Посмотрела эту самую страницу во вконтактах. Пришло в голову, что один или несколько подростков замутили этот проект, чтоб сподручнее было духовно богатых барышень очаровывать: "йа пелевен! пришли фотку с сиськаме". Это распространено в природе. Ящерки имитируют поведение ядовитых жужелиц, мухи подражают пчелам - все это дает больше шансов выжить и принести потомство. Создатели страницы вконтакте заняты решением той же проблемы. Других проблем у живого существа и нет, в сущности. Остальные надуманны.

----------


## Иляна

> Разве может здоровый умом человек, так матюгаться в Интернете


Вообще-то может. Сейчас я мало в сети бываю, а несколько лет назад основательно подсела. И писала под мужским ником, аватарка была с алкашом. И этот персонаж матерился весьма обильно и вообще был очень резок. На некоторых форумах это можно. Есть один кастанедовский - там многие так пишут. В яндексовой почте со старыми знакомыми пишусь не развернуто, как здесь, а сентенциями, смысловые акценты в которых расставляю матом. Ничего дурного в том не вижу. Фотки себя на фоне ковра, стенки и египетской пирамиды и писание комментов к точно таким же фоткам другой ТП указывают на много большую, глубинную, порочность натуры.

----------

Жека (29.06.2013), Кузьмич (08.06.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

Для меня вот это последнее "Бэтмен-Аполло", несомненно самое лучшее из Пелевина. Конечно, учитывая то, что нравится всегда то, что уже как бы есть в тебе самом, и потому ход мысли понятен, узнаваем, логичен и ясен. И значит обладает вкусом истинности и правильности. Выглядит как очень хорошая многослойная головоломка, а хорошая именно потому, что соотвествует требуемому уровню сложности и потому разгадывается с удовольствием. Что про политику и социум, что про "духовно-искательство". Но вот, если разобраться, то что в этом хорошего в итоге? Мы и так уже видим "по-пелевински". Весь этот гламурно-дискурс, всю эту чернуху и т.п. Пелевин благодаря своему таланту, это отлично вывел. Все очень узнаваемо, легко и интересно читаемо и свою роль как бы выполнило, будь это способом заработка или своего рода описанием текущей ситуации и подведением итогов наших наблюдений. Ну, а дальше то что? Чем нам это про-пелевинское мировосприятие поможет, так и будем смотреть на мир ворча и обличая? Чем отличется мировосприятие Пелевина который видит и описывает мир как и мы, от мировосприятия Чоки Нима Ринпоче, к примеру? Добротой очевидно, состраданием, отстутствием непрерывного пережевывания этой чернухи - вот где круто, вот такой взгляд хочется когда-нибудь прочитать у Пелевина. что одно, что другое есть содержание нашего собственного ума и его содержимое отражающее вот такое пелевинское видение, лично мне не нравится и никак меня не устраивает. Добрее надо бы быть, братья и сестры, добрее, если не хотим так негативно жужжать и даелее и хотим чего-то действительно хорошего для себя и других. "Гигиена ума и позитивный вампиризм" по Пелевину, вот чего нам всем не хватает.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (28.06.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Жека (29.06.2013), Пема Ванчук (28.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2013)

----------


## Miruka Ze

> "О музыке. 
> Те, кто долго жил среди пидарасов, говорят, что они втайне стыдятся своего греха и стараются поразить всякими фокусами. Думают про себя так: «Да, я пидарас. Так уж вышло — что теперь делать… Но может быть, я гениальный пидарас! Вдруг я напишу удивительную музыку! Разве посмеют плохо говорить о гениальном музыканте…» И поэтому все время стараются придумать новую музыку, чтобы не стыдно было и дальше харить друг друга в дупло. И если б делали тихо, в специальном обитом пробкой месте, то всем было бы так же безразлично, как и то, что долбятся в сраку. Но их музыку приходится слушать каждый день, ибо заводят ее повсеместно. И потому не слышим ни ветра, ни моря, ни шороха листьев, ни пения птиц. А только один и тот же пустой и мертвый звук, которым хотят удивить, запуская его в небо под разными углами. 
> Бывает, правда, что у пидарасов ломается музыкальная установка. В такие минуты спеши слушать тишину."


_Да, да Бетховен чушь какая-то. Мне Кузмичь давеча по телефону напел- совсем не впечатлило._
Цитата которую вы нарыли в интернете из книги "S.N.U.F.F.", его(Пелевина) предпоследней книги. И наивно отождествлять ее с мнением автора. Если человек пишет про Нацистскую германию, из этого не следует, что он фашист.
В книгах бывают разные герои и они могут говорить разные вещи, а книга не обязательно должна быть автобиографией.
Ненормативная лексика у Пелевина встречается. Но она в разумных пределах и к месту. А если не к месту, то чтобы "порвать шаблон". Вот на вас заметьте этот прием сработал, хотя и был вырван из контекста и вложен в уста Пелевина, анонимным автором из ВК.

----------

Жека (29.06.2013), Кузьмич (01.07.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> И наивно отождествлять ее с мнением автора. Если человек пишет про Нацистскую германию, из этого не следует, что он фашист.
>  В книгах бывают разные герои и они могут говорить разные вещи, а книга не обязательно должна быть автобиографией.


Да, обычно так, но если автор из книги в книгу тащит одно и то же мировосприятие, то очевидно тем самым все же выражает свое собственное. Это как некоторые актеры, которые берутся на одни и те же роли и нормально сыграть что-то другое просто не смогут. Практически каждая его книга построена на духовном поиске героя и отношениях учитель-ученик с катарсисом или сатори в ее конце и у Пелевина из книги в книгу идет явное презрение к описываемому социуму, политике, особое отношение к женскому полу, другим "литераторам" и т.п. Вещи же которые чужды его текущему мировосприятию, он на мой взгляд, описывает с явными ляпами. Ну, вот возьмем его Озириса практикующего "позитивный вампиризм", к примеру. Понятно, что дело идет о бодхичитте. Причем в ее высшем проявлении, раз у такого практика в итоге получилось обрести ее высший плод. Но, тут бодхичитта хоть и использовалась как инструмент, но как бы неискренне и "понарошку", поскольку есть как бы обет бодхисаттвы не уходить в нирвану пока еще страдает хоть одно существо - раз. И показательно жертвование "мирской свинки" при его собственном "побеге" в нирвану, которой Озирис как впрочем и всем остальным жс давал обет их спасения - два. А значит либо это вообще не бодхисаттва, либо его практика была неудачной и потому высшая реализация такого псевдо-практика была явно невозможна. Поэтому, я и говорю, что настоящего и успешного практика от нас отличает наличие доброты, сострадания и чистого видения, которые естественно и спонтанно вытекают из спокойного ума без обычно свойственной нам ядовитой дозы негатива, презрения, гордыни и прочей чернухи которой переполнены книги Пелевина. Невозможно адекватно описать в книге то, чего еще нет в собственном опыте. Но надеюсь, что у Пелевина и у нас это когда-нибудь получится  :Smilie: .

----------


## PampKin Head

Странно ожидать от или выдвигать претензии к Пелевину, что он не Архат или не... Чоки Нима.

Доброта и сострадание же реализованных существ часто выражались тоже далеко не столь очевидным способом.

----------

Жека (29.06.2013), Кузьмич (01.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Странно ожидать от или выдвигать претензии к Пелевину, что он не Архат или не... Чоки Нима.
> 
> Доброта и сострадание же реализованных существ часто выражались тоже далеко не столь очевидным способом.


В Оборотне очень трогательная любовь, кстати, описана. Я даже в свое время всплакнула. 
А позитивный вампиризм с таджиками - вообще ах)

----------

Tong Po (29.06.2013), Пема Ванчук (30.06.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> Странно ожидать от или выдвигать претензии к Пелевину, что он не Архат или не... Чоки Нима.
> 
>  Доброта и сострадание же реализованных существ часто выражались тоже далеко не столь очевидным способом.


Да, ну нет... какие претензии... Я же написал, что книга, по моему мнению просто прекрасная и очевидно со своей задачей автор справился, он же не труд по духовной практике пишет, да и вообще и учить кого-либо не подписывался. Я о том, что в данном случае, тон и стиль изложения практически всех книг Пелевина все же говорит о его собственном мировосприятии, которое очень похоже на мое, к примеру, и очевидно именно поэтому, мне кажется, что я его понимаю, разделяю его мысли и сам тысячу раз проматывал себе в уме подобное, а потому книга и нравится. И о том, что само содержание моего ума и мышление в подобном ключе и далее, мне и другим не принесут никакой пользы, если только не стараться развивать сострадание, доброту и чистое видение. Можно смотреть на всю эту мышиную возню вокруг или по-пелевински или как на изначально чистых и хороших людей просто временно опьяненных негативной кармой и прочим, точно так же как мы с сотраданием смотрим на друга который вдруг перепил и начал дебоширить. В первом случае ничего не изменится, во втором же есть надежда на действительный прогресс в практике, а не в псевдо-высокоинтеллектуальной болтовне на форуме. Ну, конечно, хорошо бы помнить и Дзонгсара Кьенце Ринпоче, о том что сострадание и мораль без мудрости, это как бы "запор и боль в шее" и приведет только к высокомерию и пуританству  :Smilie: .



> А позитивный вампиризм с таджиками - вообще ах


Ну, что там "аховое"? Использовал их по сути точно так же как и "мирских свинок" - для себя, в угоду себе. Чистое кидалово, какая уж бодхичитта, какая-такая нирвана в итоге?

----------


## Жека

> Ну, что там "аховое"? Использовал их по сути точно так же как и "мирских свинок" - для себя, в угоду себе. Чистое кидалово, какая уж бодхичитта, какая-такая нирвана в итоге?


Бодхичитта - это ум, устремленный к Пробуждению.
На Пути тот, кто практикует устремление, развивает Силу, Панню и Самадхи.
Помогать другим - это часть Силы. 
При чем тут свинки?

----------


## Sadhak

> Бодхичитта - это ум, устремленный к Пробуждению.


Это не определяющая его характеристика. Бодхичитта это в первую очередь сострадание и обет бодхисаттвы. "Устремленный к пробуждению" - это любой ум занятый духовным поиском.



> Помогать другим - это часть Силы. 
>  При чем тут свинки?


Так он не им помогал, а себе через помощь им. А потому и "мирская свинка" для него была только очередным инструментом и он без колебаний взорвал ее когда ему это было нужно. Разница в том, что настоящий бодхисаттва в силу своих обетов и уровня практики пожертвовал бы ради этой свинки собой, а значит практика и фальшивая бодхичитта Озириса не могла привести его к нирване.

----------


## Жека

> Это не определяющая его характеристика. Бодхичитта это в первую очередь сострадание и обет бодхисаттвы. "Устремленный к пробуждению" - это любой ум занятый духовным поиском.
> 
> Так он не им помогал, а себе через помощь им. А потому и "мирская свинка" для него была только очередным инструментом и он без колебаний взорвал ее когда ему это было нужно. Разница в том, что настоящий бодхисаттва в силу своих обетов и уровня практики пожертвовал бы ради этой свинки собой, а значит практика и фальшивая бодхичитта Озириса не могла привести его к нирване.


Так и правильно - нужно помогать сначала себе, иначе как можно помочь другим?
Сначала наденьте кислородную маску на себя - потом на ребенка.
Озирис вроде не позиционировал себя бодхисаттвой, он хотел остановить бывание.
А проблема нынешних "бодхисаттв" в том, что они даже себе помочь не могут / не хотят.

----------


## Sadhak

> Так и правильно - нужно помогать сначала себе, иначе как можно помочь другим


Не, на пути бодхисаттвы тут не так - нужно помогать другим, чтобы в итоге помочь и себе. Себе мы помогаем исходя из эгоизма, поэтому не подточив эгоизм, себе помочь очень трудно. Помогая же другим мы избавлемся от эгоизма и помогаем тем самым себе, тем более понятно, что всех "других" спасти невозможно, но тогда уже по сути окажется, что нет ни "других", ни "себя", ни помощи. В этом как раз и разница между махаяной и "просветлением-для-себя".



> Озирис вроде не позиционировал себя бодхисаттвой, он хотел остановить бывание


Нет, в этом-то и недоразумение - он использовал "позитивный вампиризм" как путь, т.е. по описанию путь бодхисаттвы, а по факту проявил просто очередной изощренный кидок с жертвоприношением.

----------


## Жека

> В этом как раз и разница между махаяной и "просветлением-для-себя".


Это всего лишь ваша идея, точнее, даже не ваша, а чужая и взятая вами на веру.

----------

PampKin Head (29.06.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> Это всего лишь ваша идея, точнее, даже не ваша, а чужая и взятая вами на веру.


Тогда это же применимо и к любым другим идеям, в том числе вашим. Мы вынуждены верить, поскольку прямого знания плода практик у нас нет. Логический вывод, проверка каких-то предварительных шагов, но в конечном итоге все равно вынуждены верить.

----------

Tong Po (29.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6978



> *Cloudless Sky, Kongtrul Rinpoche.*
> 
> ...
> Student: In order to actualize Bodhichitta, the desire to remain in samsara untill all beings have attained Buddhahood, does one have to remain in samsara untill all beings become Buddhas?
> 
> Rinpoche: If someone genuinely feels this way and is not merely paying lip service to the idea or trying to contrive it, this in itseft speeds up his or her own realization of Buddhahood. This is the "trick" of Mahayana. However, one cannot deliberately use Boddhichitta as a trick, since the desire to lead all beings to enlightenment must be genuine and unfabricated. One will then be able to progress quite rapidly along the path and achieve either enlightenment or higher boddhisatvas bhumis for the benefit of beings. Only then is one really able to lead all beings to Buddhahood.
> ...


+ http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post107091



> Я хочу обратить внимание, обет бодхисаттвы, это не 'останусь омрачённым (т.е.) в сансаре пока все не просветлятся'. А я достигну просветления этим на благо всех существ. "Оставаться в сансаре", это тоже самое, что и "не уходить в нирвану", потому что нет такой цели в Махаяне. ...


Ну а по поводу эгоизма и помощи другим как средства от эгоизма, имхо - это большая натяжка: помогать другим в качестве средства для чего то и есть ... эгоизм.

Собственно, идеи о помощи другим ради... это из серии... ложных воззрений в стиле тех, о которых говорил Будда
...
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html



> "There is the case where an uninstructed, run-of-the-mill person... does not discern what ideas are fit for attention, or what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas fit for attention, and attends instead to ideas unfit for attention... This is how he attends inappropriately: 'Was I in the past? Was I not in the past? What was I in the past? How was I in the past? Having been what, what was I in the past? Shall I be in the future? Shall I not be in the future? What shall I be in the future? How shall I be in the future? Having been what, what shall I be in the future?' Or else he is inwardly perplexed about the immediate present: 'Am I? Am I not? What am I? How am I? Where has this being come from? Where is it bound?'
> 
> "As he attends inappropriately in this way, one of six kinds of view arises in him: The view I have a self arises in him as true & established, or the view I have no self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive not-self... or the view It is precisely by means of not-self that I perceive self arises in him as true & established, or else he has a view like this: This very self of mine — the knower that is sensitive here & there to the ripening of good & bad actions — is the self of mine that is constant, everlasting, eternal, not subject to change, and will endure as long as eternity. This is called a thicket of views, a wilderness of views, a contortion of views, a writhing of views, a fetter of views. Bound by a fetter of views, the uninstructed run-of-the-mill person is not freed from birth, aging, & death, from sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair. He is not freed, I tell you, from suffering & stress.


"Я помогаю другим для...", "я практикую для себя..." и есть тенеты ложных взгядов.

P.S. БВП - это Путь разотождествления с любыми взглядами  http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....022.than.html  С любыми вообще, включая Дхарму и понятием "живые существа". *Разотождествляйтесь, камрады*, разотождествляйтесь!

----------

Жека (30.06.2013), Кузьмич (01.07.2013), Сергей Ч (29.06.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> БВП - это Путь разотождествления с любыми взглядами http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....022.than.html С любыми вообще, включая Дхарму и понятием "живые существа". Разотождествляйтесь, камрады, разотождествляйтесь!


Я думаю, что можно уговаривать себя и гипнотизировать любыми самыми красивыми и верными взглядами и высокими воззрениями очень долго, если не бесконечно. Если только мы только не обладаем столь высокими способностями, что и этого хватит, прямо как в книгах Пелевина. Хотя и по поводу своих высоких способностей можно рефлексировать столь же долго и главное бесполезно. Но работать все это будет только тогда когда ум подготовлен и очищен, та самая "гигиена ума" по Пелевину. Я думаю, что в основном все достигается не болтовней и мечтаниями, а конкретной практикой, медитацией к примеру. А медитация тоже не сразу вот так получится и тут тоже лозунги не помогают, а предварительные практики как раз очищают ум так, чтобы получалось хоть что-то. А предварительные практики тоже фиг будешь делать, ведь на то надо отречение и мотивация, а их тоже получить не просто и опять же по книжкам и красивым фразам не получится. А бодхичитта это вообще величайшее сокровище и просто вот так нутро встать и стать вдруг добрым и сострадательным у нас не выйдет. А потому, я бы предложил другой лозунг - "работаем, камрады, работаем, с самых основ, с 4-х мыслей изменяющих ум, до тех пор пока не обнаружим отречение и мотивацию для практики "как действует ченловек если у него горят волосы". А все остальное пустые надежды и фантазии которыми будем чесать себя до конца жизни без малейшего успеха и знаков продвижения, если мы конечно только не Миларепа в прошлом...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я думаю, что можно уговаривать себя и гипнотизировать любыми самыми красивыми и верными взглядами и высокими воззрениями очень долго, если не бесконечно. Если только мы только не обладаем столь высокими способностями, что и этого хватит, прямо как в книгах Пелевина. Хотя и по поводу своих высоких способностей можно рефлексировать столь же долго и главное бесполезно. Но работать все это будет только тогда когда ум подготовлен и очищен, та самая "гигиена ума" по Пелевину. Я думаю, что в основном все достигается не болтовней и мечтаниями, а конкретной практикой, медитацией к примеру. А медитация тоже не сразу вот так получится и тут тоже лозунги не помогают, а предварительные практики как раз очищают ум так, чтобы получалось хоть что-то. А предварительные практики тоже фиг будешь делать, ведь на то надо отречение и мотивация, а их тоже получить не просто и опять же по книжкам и красивым фразам не получится. А бодхичитта это вообще величайшее сокровище и просто вот так нутро встать и стать вдруг добрым и сострадательным у нас не выйдет. А потому, я бы предложил другой лозунг - "работаем, камрады, работаем, с самых основ, с 4-х мыслей изменяющих ум, до тех пор пока не обнаружим отречение и мотивацию для практики "как действует ченловек если у него горят волосы". А все остальное пустые надежды и фантазии которыми будем чесать себя до конца жизни без малейшего успеха и знаков продвижения, если мы конечно только не Миларепа в прошлом...


Люди разные, способности у всех разные. И Ваджраяна всегда славиласть именно многообразием подходов соответственно способностям и склонностям живых существ. У нас же почему то превалирует точка зрения, что "либо так, либо никак..." 

Давайте посмотрим, например, на вот такой подход к ведению живых существ... Господа нашего Шакьямуни: http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/ud/ud3-2.htm А вы говорите "... работаем, камрады, работаем, с самых основ, с 4-х мыслей изменяющих ум, до тех пор..." Очень уж презабавный подход предложением небесных девок! А потом организация публичной обструкции...

----------


## Sadhak

> Люди разные, способности у всех разные. И Ваджраяна всегда славиласть именно многообразием подходов соответственно способностям и склонностям живых существ.


Так-то оно конечно так, но я все же думаю, что наш изобретательный и изворотливый ум, в свою очередь, славится уловками, отговорками, концепциями и всем прочим могучим арсеналом средств чтобы до самой могилы только болтать и ни хрена не делать... Опять же, язык и ум Б прямо по Пелевину.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так-то оно конечно так, но я все же думаю, что наш изобретательный и изворотливый ум, в свою очередь, славится уловками, отговорками, концепциями и всем прочим могучим арсеналом средств чтобы до самой могилы только болтать и ни хрена не делать... Опять же, язык и ум Б прямо по Пелевину.


Если полагать многообразие методов уловками и отговорками, то надо с Ваджраяной завязывать, имхо.

----------


## Sadhak

Кто про что.... До собственно Ваджраяны, еще добраться надо, т.е. уже иметь ум соответствующий всему разнообразию этих методов, а не ум с уловками, который считает что уже соотвествует, способности уж точно высшие и дело за малым.

----------

Пема Ванчук (30.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кто про что.... До собственно Ваджраяны, еще добраться надо, т.е. уже иметь ум соответствующий всему разнообразию этих методов, а не ум с уловками, который считает что уже соотвествует, способности уж точно высшие и дело за малым.


Ну не знаю: Нанда стал Архатом, а заманивали его небесными бабами! Т.е не смотря на способности, темы оказалиcь еще те...

----------

Кузьмич (01.07.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Купила в букинисте за 100 р. Снафф. По-моему, лучшая книга Пелевина. Дзогчен с такой позиции, что даже не подозревала.

----------

Aion (01.07.2013), Ho Shim (01.07.2013), Кузьмич (01.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (30.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Поэтому, я и говорю, что настоящего и успешного практика от нас отличает наличие доброты, сострадания и чистого видения, которые естественно и спонтанно вытекают из спокойного ума без обычно свойственной нам ядовитой дозы негатива, презрения, гордыни и прочей чернухи которой переполнены книги Пелевина. Невозможно адекватно описать в книге то, чего еще нет в собственном опыте. Но надеюсь, что у Пелевина и у нас это когда-нибудь получится .


Вот Пелевин и тормозит собственный опыт, чтобы не уйти в чистые сферы, из нашего поля восприятия. Хочет, может, нас подтянуть. Бодхисаттва 146 %... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## Sadhak

> Ну а по поводу эгоизма и помощи другим как средства от эгоизма, имхо - это большая натяжка: помогать другим в качестве средства для чего то и есть ... эгоизм.


Конечно, если мы в начале пропитаны эгоизмом до костей, то любое наше действие и мотивация будет поределяться в том или ином виде именно им. Все что мы бы не делали или могли бы сделать будет неким видом эгоизма, пусть и тщательно замаскированным. Но вот эгоистическое желание избавиться от страдания в этом случае использует практику уменьшения или даже ликвидации эгоистической составляющей в наших действиях и потому уже в дальнейшем бодхичитта, ее обеты и практика будут лишены эгоистичной мотивации, если только она действительно успешна.

----------


## Влад К

Заслуга Пелевина в том, что он может заинтересовать правильными вещами. У меня после его книг, появляется желание читать буддийскую литературу. Потому что его энтузиазм, очень заразителен. Спасибо ему за хорошие книги. :Cool:

----------

Жека (19.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (18.08.2013), Паня (18.08.2013), Сергей Ч (18.08.2013), Тао (19.08.2013), Топпер- (18.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Заслуга Пелевина в том, что он может заинтересовать правильными вещами. У меня после его книг, появляется желание читать буддийскую литературу. Потому что его энтузиазм, очень заразителен. Спасибо ему за хорошие книги.


Подскажите мне, после Чапаева, какая у него вторая лучшая? Захотелось по-перечитать.)

----------


## Кауко

Пелевин не является буддистом. Дхармы в его книге не больше, чем в любом другом произведении любого другого автора. Как писатель - посредственен. С недавних (?) пор измарался в боне (а то и в кое-чем похуже).

Превозносящие пелевинское "творчество" путают артефакты эпохи с произведениями искусства.

----------


## Аурум

> Пелевин не является буддистом.


Вообще-то, является.

Из интервью журналу "Esquire":

_Слышал ли я хлопок одной ладони? (синоним просветления в буддизме. — Esquire). Много раз в детстве, когда мама шлепала меня по попке. Я думаю, что поэтому и стал буддистом._



> С недавних (?) пор измарался в боне (а то и в кое-чем похуже).


Кауко, вы тут почти прямо писали на форуме о совместимости ислама, христианства и буддизма. Так что кто еще тут измарался.

----------

Жека (19.08.2013), Кузьмич (18.08.2013), Паня (18.08.2013), Тао (19.08.2013), Эделизи (18.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Подскажите мне, после Чапаева, какая у него вторая лучшая? Захотелось по-перечитать.)


По моему мнению —«Т».

----------

Naruikazuchi (18.08.2013), Styeba (18.08.2013), Аурум (18.08.2013), Влад К (14.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (19.08.2013), Жека (19.08.2013), Нико (18.08.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Подскажите мне, после Чапаева, какая у него вторая лучшая? Захотелось по-перечитать.)


Сборники рассказов  :Smilie: . "Синий фонарь" или "Желтая стрела", например - начинка почти совпадает. Из толстых - "Книга оборотня", имхо. "Т" многие хвалят, а я не въехал...  :Confused: . Плохо классику, видимо, читал...

----------

Аурум (18.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Подскажите мне, после Чапаева, какая у него вторая лучшая? Захотелось по-перечитать.)


После Чапаева все худшие. Имхо. Так что, принципиальной разницы нет, какую читать.

----------

AndyZ (18.08.2013)

----------


## Naruikazuchi

^ не то, чтобы прямо уж "худшие", просто, ЧиП - это, наверное, пелевинский опус магнум. но, как Кузьмич упомянул, "Книга оборотня" - очень даже, вполне себе подводит порой к состоянию присутствия  :Smilie:  "Т" тоже заслуживает прочтения. и в "ДППИНН" есть свои моменты.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2013)

----------


## Aion

Так опус магнум - это и есть лучшее произведение автора. Значит, другие произведения - хуже.

----------

Кауко (18.08.2013)

----------


## Naruikazuchi

да ваша мысль понятна была  :Smilie:  просто у "худших" коннотация такая, резковатая, что ли
ну и не все они одинаково "плохи", некоторые - "хуже" других даже безотносительно Петьки с Анкой

----------


## Влад К

> Подскажите мне, после Чапаева, какая у него вторая лучшая? Захотелось по-перечитать.)


Меня очень тронул «Empire V» и последняя книжка «Бэтман Аполло».Несмотря на то что ее многие ругают, по моему как всегда в яблочко. Кстати последняя, является продолжением «Empire V».

----------

Дмитрий Зэнский (21.08.2013), Жека (19.08.2013), Паня (19.08.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> Вообще-то, является.
> 
> Из интервью журналу "Esquire":
> 
> _Слышал ли я хлопок одной ладони? (синоним просветления в буддизме. — Esquire). Много раз в детстве, когда мама шлепала меня по попке. Я думаю, что поэтому и стал буддистом._
> 
> 
> Кауко, вы тут почти прямо писали на форуме о совместимости ислама, христианства и буддизма. Так что кто еще тут измарался.


1. Буддист не смог бы написать такую грязь и принести столько зла, сколько сделал Пелевин своими недавними книгами. Пелевин лжив, бездарен и не пишет о Буддадхарме. 

2. Если глупцы не понимают моих речей, то это проблема глупцов.

----------


## Аурум

> 1. Буддист не смог бы написать такую грязь и принести столько зла, сколько сделал Пелевин своими недавними книгами. Пелевин лжив, бездарен и не пишет о Буддадхарме. 
> 
> 2. Если глупцы не понимают моих речей, то это проблема глупцов.


Кауко, хуже когда глупцы, пишут ерунду. А потом намекают на глупость "непонятливых".

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.08.2013), Дмитрий Зэнский (21.08.2013), Жека (19.08.2013), Паня (19.08.2013), Тао (19.08.2013), Эделизи (19.08.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> Кауко, хуже когда глупцы, пишут ерунду. А потом намекают на глупость "непонятливых".


И еще хуже, когда глупцы путают истинное и ложное.

----------


## Аурум

> И еще хуже, когда глупцы путают истинное и ложное.


См. пост.

----------

Паня (19.08.2013), Эделизи (19.08.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> 1. Буддист не смог бы написать такую грязь и принести столько зла, сколько сделал Пелевин своими недавними книгами. Пелевин лжив, бездарен и не пишет о Буддадхарме.


Откуда такая уверенность, что не сможет буддист?



> 2. Если глупцы не понимают моих речей, то это проблема глупцов.


Это вообще не проблема  :Big Grin: . Их и без Ваших речей хватает!

----------

Жека (19.08.2013), Паня (19.08.2013)

----------


## Тао

> Подскажите мне, после Чапаева, какая у него вторая лучшая? Захотелось по-перечитать.)


По-мне, самая "явно-буддийская" у него последняя - Бэтман Аполло. Мне очень понравилась.

----------

Влад К (14.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (19.08.2013), Дмитрий Зэнский (21.08.2013), Жека (21.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (20.08.2013), Паня (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> Заслуга Пелевина в том, что он может заинтересовать правильными вещами. У меня после его книг, появляется желание читать буддийскую литературу. Потому что его энтузиазм, очень заразителен. Спасибо ему за хорошие книги.


Еще у большего числа читателей появляются искаженные представления о буддизме, Дзогчен и реальности.

----------


## Шавырин

> Еще у большего числа читателей появляются искаженные представления о буддизме, Дзогчен и реальности.


Да у массы (читателей) эта тема вообще "мимо проходит" , говоря словами классика " Каждый видит лишь то, что в нём уже есть"  :Cool:

----------

Паня (21.08.2013), Тао (21.08.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> Да у массы (читателей) эта тема вообще "мимо проходит" , говоря словами классика " Каждый видит лишь то, что в нём уже есть"


Вообще-то нет.

----------


## Шавырин

> Вообще-то нет.


У кого - как .

----------


## Кауко

> У кого - как .


Да. Слепые эгоисты видят только себя и только то, что есть в них самих. Даже спорить не буду.

----------

Шавырин (21.08.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> Еще у большего числа читателей появляются искаженные представления о буддизме, Дзогчен и реальности.


Относиться к нему, как коренному гуру было бы конечно неправильно. Тем не менее не могу согласиться с тем, что его книги прямо вот такое зло. Если читатель вообще не знает Дхармы, так он и не поймет ничего.

----------


## Влад К

> Да у массы (читателей) эта тема вообще "мимо проходит" , говоря словами классика " Каждый видит лишь то, что в нём уже есть"


А как песенка называется? Помню там слова " Кому то вода питье, а кому то царская честь. Но каждый видит лишь то, что в нём уже есть." Напишите пожалуйста название песни. Помню что БГ, но в его океане музыки сориентироваться не просто. :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Каждый видит лишь то, что в нём уже есть"


Да, конечно.  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (22.08.2013)

----------


## Николай Кротов

> Да, конечно.




Шнур в бардо? То есть типа как не умер но и не жив как все живые?

----------


## Шавырин

> А как песенка называется? Помню там слова " Кому то вода питье, а кому то царская честь. Но каждый видит лишь то, что в нём уже есть." Напишите пожалуйста название песни. Помню что БГ, но в его океане музыки сориентироваться не просто.



«Там, где взойдет Луна»

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

Прочитал/прослушал на одном дыхании "Т",Empire V", Бэтман Аполло... Давно.. со времён его первых книг я ничего более замечательного не читал..  :Smilie:  Очень интересно,с  юмором и глубиной. Для тех кто понимает...  :Wink:  Для тех кто нет конечно-нет.  :Big Grin:

----------

Styeba (30.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (29.08.2013), Паня (23.08.2013), Тао (22.08.2013), Эделизи (23.08.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> Прочитал/прослушал на одном дыхании "Т",Empire V", Бэтман Аполло... Давно.. со времён его первых книг я ничего более замечательного не читал..  Очень интересно,с  юмором и глубиной. Для тех кто понимает...  Для тех кто нет конечно-нет.


Для тех, кто понимает, конечно, нет там ни юмора, ни глубины.

----------


## Аурум

> Для тех, кто понимает, конечно, нет там ни юмора, ни глубины.


Не понимает как раз тот, у кого не хватает ума понять и глубину и юмор.

----------

Джнянаваджра (29.08.2013), Дмитрий Зэнский (29.08.2013), Шавырин (29.08.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> Не понимает как раз тот, у кого не хватает ума понять и глубину и юмор.


А "понимают" те, у кого не хватает мудрости различать произведение искусства и артефакт эпохи.

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

> А "понимают" те, у кого не хватает мудрости различать произведение искусства и артефакт эпохи.


"Произведения искусства" это всегда хорошо облизанные "артефакты эпохи". 
И всё это настолько субъективно что говорить здесь о высоком искусстве это всего лишь подтверждать в себе штамп культурно-эстетического кода который к тому же и закреплён убеждением в собственной непогрешимости..  :Big Grin:  
Дорогой мой,если я не понимаю произведения Толстого это не значит что он не великий писатель,и если вам очень нравятся детективы Дашковой это также не значит что она хорошо пишет... и наоборот...  :Smilie:  
Давайте скажем лучше так: На вкус и цвет товарищей нет. Честно?  :Wink: 
 Критериев оценки любого явления нашей жизни миллионы... Главное это не следовать мнению кого-то... Мне нравится Пелевин очень, и в то же время я обожаю не менее дзенского писателя Достоевского.  :Smilie:  И многих других... Я могу обосновать почему так а не иначе. И вы можете. Хуже когда человек не может и хаит почём зря. Намастэ.

----------

Антончик (30.08.2013), Аурум (30.08.2013), Кузьмич (30.08.2013), Шавырин (29.08.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> "Произведения искусства" это всегда хорошо облизанные "артефакты эпохи". 
> И всё это настолько субъективно что говорить здесь о высоком искусстве это всего лишь подтверждать в себе штамп культурно-эстетического кода который к тому же и закреплён убеждением в собственной непогрешимости..  
> Дорогой мой,если я не понимаю произведения Толстого это не значит что он не великий писатель,и если вам очень нравятся детективы Дашковой это также не значит что она хорошо пишет... и наоборот...  
> Давайте скажем лучше так: На вкус и цвет товарищей нет. Честно? 
>  Критериев оценки любого явления нашей жизни миллионы... Главное это не следовать мнению кого-то... Мне нравится Пелевин очень, и в то же время я обожаю не менее дзенского писателя Достоевского.  И многих других... Я могу обосновать почему так а не иначе. И вы можете. Хуже когда человек не может и хаит почём зря. Намастэ.


Пелевин - не буддистский писатель, а проводник идей Бон. 

Достоевский - тем более ни под каким соусом не дзенский писатель: у него в текстах отсутствует лёгкость восприятия реальности: такое ощущение, что ФМ мучался не только эпилепсией, но и запорами. Кроме того, из всех авторов Серебряного века Достоевский - единственный, в творчестве которого прослеживается настороженное отношение к Буддадхарме из-за ложных представлений о сущности буддистского учения (квитэссенция - в монологе Кириллова из "Бесов"). 

Так что это не вопрос личных вкусов, а вопрос объективного знания и логики литературного анализа.

----------


## Ho Shim

Теме семь лет уже. Творчество Виктора Олеговича продолжает не оставлять людей равнодушными)

----------

Aion (30.08.2013), AndyZ (30.08.2013), Дмитрий Зэнский (30.08.2013), Кузьмич (31.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (30.08.2013), Паня (30.08.2013), Топпер- (30.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

> Пелевин - не буддистский писатель, а проводник идей Бон. 
> 
> Достоевский - тем более ни под каким соусом не дзенский писатель: у него в текстах отсутствует лёгкость восприятия реальности: такое ощущение, что ФМ мучался не только эпилепсией, но и запорами. Кроме того, из всех авторов Серебряного века Достоевский - единственный, в творчестве которого прослеживается настороженное отношение к Буддадхарме из-за ложных представлений о сущности буддистского учения (квитэссенция - в монологе Кириллова из "Бесов"). 
> 
> Так что это не вопрос личных вкусов, а вопрос объективного знания и логики литературного анализа.


...я вижу Дзен во всём. И в христианстве,и в суфизме и у Достоевского и у Пелевина. Термины не важны. Реальность едина и любая ложь всего лишь обособленная часть общего,правды...  
Литературный анализ абсолютно бессмысленное  и ни к чему не ведущее занятие,так как начинается с субъекта и заканчивается им же и поэтому на беспристрастность претендовать может только отдалённо..  
Ну и заявляя о "логике" вы сейчас просто становитесь на позиции западного умствования и ничего больше. Логика как и всё остальное конечна и пристрастна,поэтому негоже хвататся за неё как за последнюю соломинку.  :Wink:  
Рассказ старца Зосимы о своей молодости и о его брате в "Братьях Карамазовых" я считаю абсолютно Буддийским и пробуждающим к пониманию общности всего мира "божьего"..  неважно какими словами там что описано. Надо видеть суть, а не идеи, дорогой мой а то я вижу как вы захлёбываетесь в терминологии не в состоянии увидеть ничего кроме поверхностного слоя букв. Достоевский настолько точно описал в БК действие кармы,взаимосвязь всех и вся,настолько глубоко вспахал человеческую психологию задолго до Фрейда и всех остальных что только диву даёшся... Он знал жизнь не понаслышке... Его чуть не расстреляли,он был игроком,он был каторжанином... жизнь знал не из книг как говорится...  :Smilie:  Конечно,он сам не буддист. И идеи у него другие. Но сколько в них общего с Буддизмом...  :Smilie: 
 Пелевин проводник своего собственного понимания предмета размышлений,это человек который в отличии от таких схоластов как вы видит "восток" во всех проявлениях нашей жизни,что и приводит меня в восторг.У него есть всё что надо,и всё подано с юмором и необыкновенно точно. В бэтман Аполло он вообще превзошёл себя увязав всю вампирику с Буддой и Марой.   :Smilie:  Не делите так страшно реальность на "правильно и неправильно" и будет вам счастье... учитесь видеть общее а не раздельное и поймёте что то что выглядит как противоположности на самом дополняющие друг друга части одного целого...
Недвойственность находится не в текстах по буддизму (хотя и там тоже) она окружает вас,она и есть вы.  :Smilie:  

ПС. Никогда пожалуйста не пишите об "объективном знании" и "логике". Это очень "необъективно". Спасибо...  :Smilie:

----------

Кауко (30.08.2013), Шавырин (30.08.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> ...я вижу Дзен во всём. И в христианстве,и в суфизме и у Достоевского и у Пелевина. Термины не важны. Реальность едина и любая ложь всего лишь обособленная часть общего,правды...  
> Литературный анализ абсолютно бессмысленное  и ни к чему не ведущее занятие,так как начинается с субъекта и заканчивается им же и поэтому на беспристрастность претендовать может только отдалённо..  
> Ну и заявляя о "логике" вы сейчас просто становитесь на позиции западного умствования и ничего больше. Логика как и всё остальное конечна и пристрастна,поэтому негоже хвататся за неё как за последнюю соломинку.  
> Рассказ старца Зосимы о своей молодости и о его брате в "Братьях Карамазовых" я считаю абсолютно Буддийским и пробуждающим к пониманию общности всего мира "божьего"..  неважно какими словами там что описано. Надо видеть суть, а не идеи, дорогой мой а то я вижу как вы захлёбываетесь в терминологии не в состоянии увидеть ничего кроме поверхностного слоя букв. Достоевский настолько точно описал в БК действие кармы,взаимосвязь всех и вся,настолько глубоко вспахал человеческую психологию задолго до Фрейда и всех остальных что только диву даёшся... Он знал жизнь не понаслышке... Его чуть не расстреляли,он был игроком,он был каторжанином... жизнь знал не из книг как говорится...  Конечно,он сам не буддист. И идеи у него другие. Но сколько в них общего с Буддизмом... 
>  Пелевин проводник своего собственного понимания предмета размышлений,это человек который в отличии от таких схоластов как вы видит "восток" во всех проявлениях нашей жизни,что и приводит меня в восторг.У него есть всё что надо,и всё подано с юмором и необыкновенно точно. В бэтман Аполло он вообще превзошёл себя увязав всю вампирику с Буддой и Марой.   Не делите так страшно реальность на "правильно и неправильно" и будет вам счастье... учитесь видеть общее а не раздельное и поймёте что то что выглядит как противоположности на самом дополняющие друг друга части одного целого...
> Недвойственность находится не в текстах по буддизму (хотя и там тоже) она окружает вас,она и есть вы.  
> 
> ПС. Никогда пожалуйста не пишите об "объективном знании" и "логике". Это очень "необъективно". Спасибо...


Буддистская логика и буддистское знание - это объективная логика и объективное знание. 

БК, кстати, единственное его произведение, которое я так и не прочитал. Судя по Вашему описанию, это также единственное произведение с пресловутым буддо-христианским синкретизмом. Надо будет восполнить пробел.

----------

Дмитрий Зэнский (30.08.2013)

----------

